# tea party 19 october '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Here we are at another Friday  the days and weeks seem to fly by. I for one would like it to slow down just a little.

My cold is better  I didnt make it to the doctor today  thought I would see how I felt over the weekend  I am just weary  spent all morning in bed. Now Heidi has a cold  I feel bad that she caught my cold  hopefully she will get over it quickly. Heidi and Garys thirteenth anniversary was the 17th so they have a date night tonight and tomorrow  all the children are farmed out  I promised to stay home.

Gary is back to work after his hernia operation doing light duty  after the operation the doctor told him to wear supportive underwear  but he would wear his boxers  and complain about the pain  but when he went to work Heidi insisted he wear supportive underwear  he was surprised and how much better he felt. Talk about Midwestern stubbornness. Lol

Ive been working on round dishrags lately  it is a pattern called picot swirl  you can find the pattern here: http://www.foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.com/ I find this dishrag addicting  I love doing short rows  and once you knit one you dont need to look at the pattern.

Another round dishcloth I like to do is called the windmill dishcloth  it was a freebie  not sure where I got it  but here it is:

the windmill dishcloth
May 23, 2008 in free patterns, knitted dishcloths, knitting by Sew Funky | 21 comments

Materials: 1 ball worsted weight cotton yarn, size 4mm needles. I used Anchor Magiclene for this cloth, which gave it a lovely effect.
Instructions:
Cast on 20 stitches.
This cloth is made up of 6 wedges, all exactly the same. Then the edge is sewn together, the threads are sewn in and the cloth is complete. 
Every wedge:
Row 1 and all odd rows: K across to last 6 stitches, P6.
Row 2: K6, YO, K to last st, turn.
Row 4: K6, YO, K to last 2 sts, turn.
Row 6: K6, YO, K to last 3 sts, turn.
Row 8: K6, YO, K to last 4 sts, turn.
Row 10: K6, YO, K to last 5 sts, turn.
Row 12: K6, YO, K to last 6 sts, turn.
Row 14: Bind off 6 sts, K6, YO, K to last 7 sts, turn.
Row 16: K6, YO, K to last 8 sts, turn.
Row 18: K6, YO, K to last 9 sts, turn.
Row 20: K6, YO, K to last 10 sts, turn.
Row 22: K6, YO, K to last 11 sts, turn.
Row 24: K6, YO, K to last 12 sts, turn.
Row 26: Bind off 6 sts, K across row.
Repeat five more times.
Draw center together and sew tog.

To increase our knitting time and we have been talking crockpots (slow cookers) I thought this recipe was apropos (?)

SLOW COOKER FRESH VEGGIE LASAGNA	
1-1/2 cups mozzarella cheese, shredded
½ cup part-skim ricotta cheese
½ cup parmesan cheese, grated
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon garlic powder (this hardly seems enough to me)
1 cup low sodium, fat free marinara sauce (plus additional for serving)
1 medium zucchini, diced
4 no-boil lasagna noodles
1 bag baby spinach
1 cup thinly sliced mushrooms
Fresh basil leaves (optional)

Spray crockery pot with nonstick cooking spray  set aside.

In a small bowl mix together the three cheeses, egg, oregano and garlic powder.

Spread 2 tablespoons of marinara sauce in bottom of pot  sprinkle half of the zucchini over sauce and top with 1/3 of cheese mixture. Break 2 noodles into pieces to cover cheese. Spread 2 tablespoons of sauce and then layer half of the spinach and half of the mushrooms  repeat layering, ending with cheese and remaining sauce. Firmly press ingredients into pot.

Cover and cook over low heat for 4 to 5 hours. Allow lasagna to rest 20 minutes before cutting into wedges to serve. Spoon a little extra sauce over each serving and top with a basil leaf if desired.

Should yield six servings.

I need to pick up my socks again  I am never going to learn to knit with five needles if I dont practice  but size 2 needles with sock yarn goes pretty slow. I find the idea of knitting two at a time totally mind boggling - I am having trouble with just one. But I will finish a pair for sure. While I was in Seattle I went to a sock store  bought me eight pairs of the wildest socks I could find  stripes  squares, etc  bright colors. I love colorful socks.

Lets talk about next weeks tea party for a second  since so many of us are trying to lose weight or trying not to gain weight  I designate the tea party of 26 October to be weight watcher recipes party. This will give you an entire week to find just the right recipe.

I am knitting packages to use as gift decoration. I was trying to knit one for a two inch square piece of Styrofoam. I am now stitching up the sides. Ive been thinking instead of Styrofoam I would just stuff it  it would be lighter  and easier to finish sewing up. Then you tie it up with colored thread and a bow on top  hang a cluster on top of the package.

Before we start with the weight watching stuff I wanted to share this recipe

PEACH POUND CAKE WITH LEMON GLAZE
1 cup butter, softened
2 cups sugar
6 eggs
1 teaspoon almond extract
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 cups flour
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup sour cream
3 cups sliced peaches (fresh or frozen that have been thawed and drained - I would think canned would work also if they were completely drained)
Lemon glaze of confectioners sugar.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour a 10inch Bundt pan.

Cream together butter and sugar in large bowl until light and fluffy  add eggs one at a time  beating after each addition.

Stir in almond and vanilla extracts.

In separate bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. Add flour mixture alternately with sour cream to creamed butter mixture.

Fold in peaches gently without over stirring and spoon into pan.

Bake 55-65 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes before inverting onto plate. Dust with confectioners sugar or drizzle with lemon glaze.

To make the lemon glaze blend two cups confectioners sugar and ½ to 1/3 cup lemon juice together. To drizzle the glaze onto cake use about 1/3 cup lemon juice. For a glaze that soaks in  thin glaze with more lemon juice  prick tiny holes in warm cake and drizzle thinned glaze over.

The puppies are outside today  spend a lot of time in the dog house that is out there  piled up on each other sleeping. Hickory goes out every so often to check on them and to let them nurse. Most of them are eating puppy chow and drinking out of a water bowl. I give hickory another two weeks before she starts to cut them off big time. They are so much fun to watch  they love to play. I will get lexi over here this weekend to take some pictures.

Im looking forward to feeling better as the weekend progresses  and hearing what everyone is up to in their knitting. Dont forget  you can always share a favorite recipe  you dont need a reason  I figure: knit a row  take two bites  repeat.

I hear the little boys are home from school. Heidi bought them a box of 64 crayons. You would have thought they were one of the seven wonders of the modern world. Ayden practically slept with them  wanted to take them for show and tell. On the back was a URL that sent us to a site that you download and copy coloring pictures and books. The books were especially exciting to the boys since their name appeared throughtout the book and their computer picture was on every page. What excitement. For being five and almost seven  they color better than grandpa sam ever did  give them crayons and a coloring book and they are good to go for several hours. I recently printed them each about 100 pages of power rangers pictures  they are still working on them. They really have good hand/eye coordination.

Oh yes  before I forget  today  in 1781  the revolutionary war ended.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That was an excellent idea Sam! no one can say this is not about knitting!! I am in the middle of a pile of picot swirl cloths to your pattern- to make hot pads for the table.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper. 

I finally got a photo taken of my beloved kitty, Cocoa. I took it with the flash on so you can see how dark brown she is with even darker brown tabby stripes. On normal photos she almost appears to be black. She was the runt, when we adopted her. She is now 4 years old and still small at 8 pounds:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking about using two inch wide fabric strips fastened together using size 50 needles and do half a dishcloth for a rug in front of my bathroom sink. my bathroom is small - so i can step out of the shower right onto the rug and i am ready to look in the mirror and get ready.

sam



myfanwy said:


> That was an excellent idea Sam! no one can say this is not about knitting!! I am in the middle of a pile of picot swirl cloths to your pattern- to make hot pads for the table.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I reckon that could look really great- it is an excellent method of recycling- even if you have to scour the second hand clothes shops- we have lots of Church ones around!



thewren said:


> i was thinking about using two inch wide fabric strips fastened together using size 50 needles and do half a dishcloth for a rug in front of my bathroom sink. my bathroom is small - so i can step out of the shower right onto the rug and i am ready to look in the mirror and get ready.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking about using two inch wide fabric strips fastened together using size 50 needles and do half a dishcloth for a rug in front of my bathroom sink. my bathroom is small - so i can step out of the shower right onto the rug and i am ready to look in the mirror and get ready.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I love your idea, Sam! You will have to take a photo to show us your progress as you knit


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh Sam: How I wish I were closer as I would snatch up one of those darling pups. The Lasagna recipe sounds delish. I never have that many cheeses on hand, but maybe for the next shopping trip. I will bookmark these patterns as they are intriguing to me. I have never knit short rows a hole in my training as I learned as a young child and was shown only simple patterns and have been on my own ever since. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't believe it's already time for a new party! Eek, where has this week gone?! 

I like the idea of the strips knitted with giant needles--it's hard on the hands but the results are very cool. Just be sure to put some non-stick on the bottom...wouldn't want any accidents!

I hope your cold improves soon, Sam. They are NO fun.

Tonight I'm going to make a meatloaf in the oven--tomorrow we are off to the cultural fiesta day at Bub's work, so I won't be around much but will try to get caught up as soon as I can when we get back. I hope to sell a lot of the hats I have (will donate what I don't sell). And then, hopefully, I can get back to my shawl. I had another idea for a hat last night as I was falling asleep...I think I need an intervention to stop me making these things! Ha ha.

Right now I think I will make some muffins for DD or maybe the snickerdoodles you posted a while back. I've been chilled all day and turning the oven on will make the house toasty (the furnace has been activated but I won't turn it on yet). 

At the end of last week's thread, I posted a link to the hat pattern (the green and purple one); I decided to type it up and now I want to make more of them in different colors (I told you I have a hat problem!). Meanwhile, if anyone needs me, I'll be in the kitchen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love her colour! I like black to dark coloured pussies
Although my all time favourite is the dark tortoise shell- if a girl- and a soft spot for gingers when male!



gottastch said:


> I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper.
> 
> I finally got a photo taken of my beloved kitty, Cocoa. I took it with the flash on so you can see how dark brown she is with even darker brown tabby stripes. On normal photos she almost appears to be black. She was the runt, when we adopted her. She is now 4 years old and still small at 8 pounds:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the kitten picture - don't they get into the strangest positions when they sleep.

sam



gottastch said:


> I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper.
> 
> I finally got a photo taken of my beloved kitty, Cocoa. I took it with the flash on so you can see how dark brown she is with even darker brown tabby stripes. On normal photos she almost appears to be black. She was the runt, when we adopted her. She is now 4 years old and still small at 8 pounds:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking of goodwill sheets - cheap - would make quite a few strips.

sam

and think of the colors they come in.



myfanwy said:


> I reckon that could look really great- it is an excellent method of recycling- even if you have to scour the second hand clothes shops- we have lots of Church ones around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam I am wondering which month you are in today I think it is the 19th!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marge - short rows are so easy to knit - try it and you will be addicted too.

sam

all you do is knit so far - turn and knit back. there are always stitches left of the left hand needle.



margewhaples said:


> Oh Sam: How I wish I were closer as I would snatch up one of those darling pups. The Lasagna recipe sounds delish. I never have that many cheeses on hand, but maybe for the next shopping trip. I will bookmark these patterns as they are intriguing to me. I have never knit short rows a hole in my training as I learned as a young child and was shown only simple patterns and have been on my own ever since.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - when i clicked on the url you gave it couldn't find it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I can't believe it's already time for a new party! Eek, where has this week gone?!
> 
> I like the idea of the strips knitted with giant needles--it's hard on the hands but the results are very cool. Just be sure to put some non-stick on the bottom...wouldn't want any accidents!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i not list this as the tea party for 19 october? where did i make the mistake.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam I am wondering which month you are in today I think it is the 19th!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No Sam.. you just said 10 October 12 but the link gets us here anyhow and it is inmain so i think it will be easily found.

On the salt... you use the block as a serving piece.. just kind of fun and then whip it clean with water and let it dry again... I thnk they run closeto $35. dollars but las forever. we also have a little jar of rather chunky crystals.... and I also have some lavender salt.... 

Love the recipes and your idea for a rug. i'm going to go look. I saved a pattern for a half circle rug for the bath that looks like a doily of sorts......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go to: http://www.simplebites.net/on-apples-and-fall-recipe-slow-cooker-apple-crisp/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

a slow cooker recipe for apple crisp that looks devine and oh so easy. i love my slow cooker.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Here we are at another Friday  the days and weeks seem to fly by. I for one would like it to slow down just a little.

My cold is better  I didnt make it to the doctor today  thought I would see how I felt over the weekend  I am just weary  spent all morning in bed. Now Heidi has a cold  I feel bad that she caught my cold  hopefully she will get over it quickly. Heidi and Garys thirteenth anniversary was the 17th so they have a date night tonight and tomorrow  all the children are farmed out  I promised to stay home.

Gary is back to work after his hernia operation doing light duty  after the operation the doctor told him to wear supportive underwear  but he would wear his boxers  and complain about the pain  but when he went to work Heidi insisted he wear supportive underwear  he was surprised and how much better he felt. Talk about Midwestern stubbornness. Lol

Ive been working on round dishrags lately  it is a pattern called picot swirl  you can find the pattern here: http://www.foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.com/ I find this dishrag addicting  I love doing short rows  and once you knit one you dont need to look at the pattern.

Another round dishcloth I like to do is called the windmill dishcloth  it was a freebie  not sure where I got it  but here it is:

the windmill dishcloth
May 23, 2008 in free patterns, knitted dishcloths, knitting by Sew Funky | 21 comments

Materials: 1 ball worsted weight cotton yarn, size 4mm needles. I used Anchor Magiclene for this cloth, which gave it a lovely effect.
Instructions:
Cast on 20 stitches.
This cloth is made up of 6 wedges, all exactly the same. Then the edge is sewn together, the threads are sewn in and the cloth is complete. 
Every wedge:
Row 1 and all odd rows: K across to last 6 stitches, P6.
Row 2: K6, YO, K to last st, turn.
Row 4: K6, YO, K to last 2 sts, turn.
Row 6: K6, YO, K to last 3 sts, turn.
Row 8: K6, YO, K to last 4 sts, turn.
Row 10: K6, YO, K to last 5 sts, turn.
Row 12: K6, YO, K to last 6 sts, turn.
Row 14: Bind off 6 sts, K6, YO, K to last 7 sts, turn.
Row 16: K6, YO, K to last 8 sts, turn.
Row 18: K6, YO, K to last 9 sts, turn.
Row 20: K6, YO, K to last 10 sts, turn.
Row 22: K6, YO, K to last 11 sts, turn.
Row 24: K6, YO, K to last 12 sts, turn.
Row 26: Bind off 6 sts, K across row.
Repeat five more times.
Draw center together and sew tog.

To increase our knitting time and we have been talking crockpots (slow cookers) I thought this recipe was apropos (?)

SLOW COOKER FRESH VEGGIE LASAGNA	
1-1/2 cups mozzarella cheese, shredded
½ cup part-skim ricotta cheese
½ cup parmesan cheese, grated
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon garlic powder (this hardly seems enough to me)
1 cup low sodium, fat free marinara sauce (plus additional for serving)
1 medium zucchini, diced
4 no-boil lasagna noodles
1 bag baby spinach
1 cup thinly sliced mushrooms
Fresh basil leaves (optional)

Spray crockery pot with nonstick cooking spray  set aside.

In a small bowl mix together the three cheeses, egg, oregano and garlic powder.

Spread 2 tablespoons of marinara sauce in bottom of pot  sprinkle half of the zucchini over sauce and top with 1/3 of cheese mixture. Break 2 noodles into pieces to cover cheese. Spread 2 tablespoons of sauce and then layer half of the spinach and half of the mushrooms  repeat layering, ending with cheese and remaining sauce. Firmly press ingredients into pot.

Cover and cook over low heat for 4 to 5 hours. Allow lasagna to rest 20 minutes before cutting into wedges to serve. Spoon a little extra sauce over each serving and top with a basil leaf if desired.

Should yield six servings.

I need to pick up my socks again  I am never going to learn to knit with five needles if I dont practice  but size 2 needles with sock yarn goes pretty slow. I find the idea of knitting two at a time totally mind boggling - I am having trouble with just one. But I will finish a pair for sure. While I was in Seattle I went to a sock store  bought me eight pairs of the wildest socks I could find  stripes  squares, etc  bright colors. I love colorful socks.

Lets talk about next weeks tea party for a second  since so many of us are trying to lose weight or trying not to gain weight  I designate the tea party of 26 October to be weight watcher recipes party. This will give you an entire week to find just the right recipe.

I am knitting packages to use as gift decoration. I was trying to knit one for a two inch square piece of Styrofoam. I am now stitching up the sides. Ive been thinking instead of Styrofoam I would just stuff it  it would be lighter  and easier to finish sewing up. Then you tie it up with colored thread and a bow on top  hang a cluster on top of the package.

Before we start with the weight watching stuff I wanted to share this recipe

PEACH POUND CAKE WITH LEMON GLAZE
1 cup butter, softened
2 cups sugar
6 eggs
1 teaspoon almond extract
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 cups flour
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
½ cup sour cream
3 cups sliced peaches (fresh or frozen that have been thawed and drained - I would think canned would work also if they were completely drained)
Lemon glaze of confectioners sugar.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour a 10inch Bundt pan.

Cream together butter and sugar in large bowl until light and fluffy  add eggs one at a time  beating after each addition.

Stir in almond and vanilla extracts.

In separate bowl, combine flour, baking soda and salt. Add flour mixture alternately with sour cream to creamed butter mixture.

Fold in peaches gently without over stirring and spoon into pan.

Bake 55-65 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes before inverting onto plate. Dust with confectioners sugar or drizzle with lemon glaze.

To make the lemon glaze blend two cups confectioners sugar and ½ to 1/3 cup lemon juice together. To drizzle the glaze onto cake use about 1/3 cup lemon juice. For a glaze that soaks in  thin glaze with more lemon juice  prick tiny holes in warm cake and drizzle thinned glaze over.

The puppies are outside today  spend a lot of time in the dog house that is out there  piled up on each other sleeping. Hickory goes out every so often to check on them and to let them nurse. Most of them are eating puppy chow and drinking out of a water bowl. I give hickory another two weeks before she starts to cut them off big time. They are so much fun to watch  they love to play. I will get lexi over here this weekend to take some pictures.

Im looking forward to feeling better as the weekend progresses  and hearing what everyone is up to in their knitting. Dont forget  you can always share a favorite recipe  you dont need a reason  I figure: knit a row  take two bites  repeat.

I hear the little boys are home from school. Heidi bought them a box of 64 crayons. You would have thought they were one of the seven wonders of the modern world. Ayden practically slept with them  wanted to take them for show and tell. On the back was a URL that sent us to a site that you download and copy coloring pictures and books. The books were especially exciting to the boys since their name appeared throughtout the book and their computer picture was on every page. What excitement. For being five and almost seven  they color better than grandpa sam ever did  give them crayons and a coloring book and they are good to go for several hours. I recently printed them each about 100 pages of power rangers pictures  they are still working on them. They really have good hand/eye coordination.

Oh yes  before I forget  today  in 1781  the revolutionary war ended.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

folks - i am going to start a new tea party with the right date - think this one will be too hard to find. i need to be more careful.

sam

go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html#2259528


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i not list this as the tea party for 19 october? where did i make the mistake.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


In the title of the topic!!! yep, and we are so far listed under Main too!!
It is great that the boys love to color. I remember spending so many hours in the coloring books! My brother always got the black and white comics to color from the newspaper.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Its the new Tea Party with the right date!!! 
And it is in Main!
Tell me more about the revolutionary war.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

So our voice was heard.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

http://store.cocoknits.com/categories/patterns/free-patterns/

Sam.... there are two rug patterns on this free page. the rectangular one is done with torn sheets and the half circle one is awfully cute and i think would be nice in front of the kitchen sink as well.

On the salt,,,, it is used to serve on and then just rinsed with water and dried. I think the blocks run about $35.... I have a little jar of coursely ground and also have some lavender salt... nice on a mild fish....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> So our voice was heard.


or Administration has not yet "edited" the location. Administration is not online at the moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shhhhhhhhh - don't tell them

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > So our voice was heard.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have the pattern for the rug doily - was going to practice it making a dishrag - for some reason i couldn't get it to work out - will need to get it back out and work at it again. have seen the rectangle one - i have never done cables so put that one aside - maybe i should get it - good time to practice cables.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> http://store.cocoknits.com/categories/patterns/free-patterns/
> 
> Sam.... there are two rug patterns on this free page. the rectangular one is done with torn sheets and the half circle one is awfully cute and i think would be nice in fromnt of the kitchen sink as well.
> 
> On the salt,,,, it is used to serve on and then just rinced with water and dried. I think the blocks run about $35.... i have a little jar of coursely ground and also have some lavender salt... nice on a mild fish....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> shhhhhhhhh - don't tell them
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe they will read your opening post about knitting!!! As far as I understand from reading the Home page the General Chit-Chat is where no knitting is to be discussed. Is it too late to edit you post on last week's Tea Party and remove the link for the wrong date 10 Oct 12?

I posted the direct link to this one on last week's Tea Party but it may be confusing to have two Tea Partys for this week!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i already did.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > shhhhhhhhh - don't tell them
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, since we have all gone to the next room D), let me try again:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118471-1.html

I hope that one works!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i already did.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I haven't been on much this week. I have a lot to do before I leave for the coast on Sunday (my birthday). Had a football game last night and another tonight. Packing tomorrow and leaving hopefully Sunday early morning. I only got up to page 37 of last week's tea party so I have a lot to catch up on. Time to go so I'll check in later. Sam great recipes! and I've already copied them and the pattern.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I thought to check into the tea party early but it seems like the conversation is in code! I made a slow cooker lasagna recently without the pasta, just the veggies. I thought using cabbage leaves in place of the pasta would be tasty but have not tried it yet. I have been doing dishcloths with traditional squares. The receiver always seems delighted. Will have to try the round ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlena - worked great.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, since we have all gone to the next room D), let me try again:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118471-1.html
> 
> I hope that one works!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grank - i think using the cabbage leaves would be great - a totally different take of lasagna.

i have a lot of dishcloth patterns for square dishcloths - also - i have a book of 200 stitch patterns that i look at for new ideas for dishcloths.

hope to see you back real soon.

sam



Grankl said:


> Well, I thought to check into the tea party early but it seems like the conversation is in code! I made a slow cooker lasagna recently without the pasta, just the veggies. I thought using cabbage leaves in place of the pasta would be tasty but have not tried it yet. I have been doing dishcloths with traditional squares. The receiver always seems delighted. Will have to try the round ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wondered where you were sandy - have a great time on the coast - where are you going?

have a great and happy birthday.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't been on much this week. I have a lot to do before I leave for the coast on Sunday (my birthday). Had a football game last night and another tonight. Packing tomorrow and leaving hopefully Sunday early morning. I only got up to page 37 of last week's tea party so I have a lot to catch up on. Time to go so I'll check in later. Sam great recipes! and I've already copied them and the pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, since we have all gone to the next room D), let me try again:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118471-1.html
> 
> I hope that one works!


Thank you Sorlenna. It worked. I commented in last TP about the hats before I got to the post to change, but they are beautiful and I said how nice it was to have our own resident knitting designer(s). Thank you so much for the photos last TP and for the link to the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't been on much this week. I have a lot to do before I leave for the coast on Sunday (my birthday). Had a football game last night and another tonight. Packing tomorrow and leaving hopefully Sunday early morning. I only got up to page 37 of last week's tea party so I have a lot to catch up on. Time to go so I'll check in later. Sam great recipes! and I've already copied them and the pattern.


Happy Birthday Sandy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
For Sunday. Have a wonderful trip to the coast.

Grankl...I have used zucchini strips in place of pasta and that was nice too. Your veggie lasagna sounds good for losing weight. Would you want to post your recipe. I for one would be interested.

Sam....Oh my goodness, peach with lemon. Sounds so lovely. Then crockpot lasagna. Mmmmmm. Knitting patterns too. We are so lucky!!! Thank you.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, Sorlenaa... Love the hats and need to go back to the other site for the patterns. I'm always looking for new hats to donate.... Hope all went well with DD's training.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...Yes, wish I could slow time down too! Glad you are feeling a little better today and that you took it easy and rested. Sorry Heidi caught it too and just on time for her anniversary. Hope if Gary catches it he doesn't get a bad cough. Ouch. Imagine that would hurt after his surgery. Happy Anniversary to them.

I didn't know about mid-western stubbornness, but that explains a lot to me about DH. Although I have to admit that he is like a good wine and just gets better with age.

Can just picture the puppies outside today. I was shocked by what a gorgeous day it was today. Think perhaps this is our Indian summer. Wish I could see the puppies enjoying it and wish you had felt better to enjoy it too. Sounds like big changes are happening with puppy chow soon to take the whole place of mother's milk. Look forward to the photos.

Hey, I know that pattern...
Knit a bit
Take two bites
Repeat

Will have to see if I can find that link for the coloring book downloads, etc.

Thanks for the history about the Revolutionary War ending today. Any day a war ends is a great day.
Here's to your good health and feeling completely well and energized again. I know it won't be tomorrow, but hopefully very soon. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here is more information than you need about Himalayan Salt: http://products.mercola.com/himalayan-salt/?utm_source=adcenter&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=pink%20himalayan%20sea%20salt&utm_campaign=Food%20and%20Snacks&s_kwcid=TC-15736-12257923631-bb-441827220


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> folks - i am going to start a new tea party with the right date - think this one will be too hard to find. i need to be more careful.
> 
> sam
> 
> go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html#2259528


Ok, going to the newest, new tea party. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, since we have all gone to the next room D), let me try again:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118471-1.html
> 
> I hope that one works!


Here is the link, above, for Sorlenna's pattern Dreamweaver and anyone else who is interested. It is also on page 1.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has been cool and rainy today but the pups don't seem to mind - they have been piled up together in the dog house - bailee came over earlier and took a dish of food out for them - she thinks grandpa is too negligent. lol she has the smartest mouth of the bunch but also has the most feeling. she knows how to push my buttons. lol

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam...Yes, wish I could slow time down too! Glad you are feeling a little better today and that you took it easy and rested. Sorry Heidi caught it too and just on time for her anniversary. Hope if Gary catches it he doesn't get a bad cough. Ouch. Imagine that would hurt after his surgery. Happy Anniversary to them.
> 
> I didn't know about mid-western stubbornness, but that explains a lot to me about DH. Although I have to admit that he is like a good wine and just bets better with age.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the website - http://www2.crayola.com/play-zone/splash/us/ss/index.htm - but you need a box of 64 crayons - it has a number in the lid you need to use the site.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam...Yes, wish I could slow time down too! Glad you are feeling a little better today and that you took it easy and rested. Sorry Heidi caught it too and just on time for her anniversary. Hope if Gary catches it he doesn't get a bad cough. Ouch. Imagine that would hurt after his surgery. Happy Anniversary to them.
> 
> I didn't know about mid-western stubbornness, but that explains a lot to me about DH. Although I have to admit that he is like a good wine and just bets better with age.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> this is the website - http://www2.crayola.com/play-zone/splash/us/ss/index.htm - but you need a box of 64 crayons - it has a number in the lid you need to use the site.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll get the crayons tomorrow and you've got me covered in case the box doesn't have the url. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - love the idea of using zucchini strips - would have never thought of that.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the crayon case has the number in the lid - it also will have directions on the back - if not - use the url i gave you.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this is the website - http://www2.crayola.com/play-zone/splash/us/ss/index.htm - but you need a box of 64 crayons - it has a number in the lid you need to use the site.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it has been cool and rainy today but the pups don't seem to mind - they have been piled up together in the dog house - bailee came over earlier and took a dish of food out for them - she thinks grandpa is too negligent. lol she has the smartest mouth of the bunch but also has the most feeling. she knows how to push my buttons. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes, I don't think you will have to worry about Bailee being taken advantage of when she gets older. I wish more of us women had her spunk when we were young. :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that really is a kind way of putting it - it's her spiteful talking back to her mother that bothers me the most - maybe it is just the age - i don't know - but most of the time it is "all about me".

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it has been cool and rainy today but the pups don't seem to mind - they have been piled up together in the dog house - bailee came over earlier and took a dish of food out for them - she thinks grandpa is too negligent. lol she has the smartest mouth of the bunch but also has the most feeling. she knows how to push my buttons. lol
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - love the idea of using zucchini strips - would have never thought of that.
> 
> sam
> 
> You could probably use eggplant too, but perhaps better fried and that wouldn't help lessen calories, but anyone not counting calories, it would be delicious. Eggplant parmesan as the layer in the lasagna. Mmmmm


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that really is a kind way of putting it - it's her spiteful talking back to her mother that bothers me the most - maybe it is just the age - i don't know - but most of the time it is "all about me".
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm glad that Admin. seems to have put the tea party back where it belongs. The whole set of circumstances which created this stir about the Tea Party seems to be another example of failure to take in all the available information on a topic before opening your mouth to castigate someone else.

Someone commented that knitting was not acceptable topic for chit-chat. Had not been alerted to that one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the recipes! Sam, what a great idea for next week's TP! I have quite a few that I will share. I still haven't started my diet yet. Don't know why I cannot get with it. Maybe I can work on it tomorrow.

I have copied the rug patterns and they are great! I would love to do some for my house. I think it would be so unique and probably sturdier than any of the purchased ones.

Mouth is better! I will still probably have soup tonight, but it is a little cool so soup fits the bill! 

I need to go back and copy the hat patterns before I forget, so I'll be back later!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm glad that Admin. seems to have put the tea party back where it belongs. The whole set of circumstances which created this stir about the Tea Party seems to be another example of failure to take in all the available information on a topic before opening your mouth to castigate someone else.
> 
> Someone commented that knitting was not acceptable topic for chit-chat. Had not been alerted to that one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


This is copy and pasted from off the Home page that lists the sections that make up the Knitting Paradise. Administration has not yet been on this evening since Sam posted the Tea Party.

"General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)
A place to talk about anything (discussions and pictures not related to knitting)."


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a website with a recipe for the crockpot/zucchini lasagna that is also gluten free. I put some extra spice but it was delicious!
http://www.imaceliac.com/2012/05/crock-pot-lasagna.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Sorlenaa... Love the hats and need to go back to the other site for the patterns. I'm always looking for new hats to donate.... Hope all went well with DD's training.


I'm glad you may find it useful--nice to know my addiction helps someone. lol

DD's training went fine--a little boring at times, she said, but she learned some stuff, too. Heh. She'll be back "in the field" on Monday.



Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sorlenna. It worked. I commented in last TP about the hats before I got to the post to change, but they are beautiful and I said how nice it was to have our own resident knitting designer(s). Thank you so much for the photos last TP and for the link to the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks.  I appreciate the support! I hope that people will post photos if they do make one; I love seeing what other minds come up with, using my pattern as a starting point.

I'm super tired tonight and not sure why. The meatloaf turned out good and vanished, so no cold sandwich for me tomorrow! That's okay, though--I do like it when they eat it all--makes me feel I've done a good job.

I thought about picking up the shawl tonight but I'm so tired, I'm bound to make mistakes, so I think I'll do some swatching and see if I can sort out what DD & I need to get started on. If it works, it's going to be awesome...if it doesn't, well, we will start over. :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Aaaah...new box of crayons! We had a cookie tin with the broken crayons to use - except for Christmas we'd get a new box each!! What joy we took in that simple gift.

Love the lasagna - and slow cooker makes it the best. Just saw America's Test Kitchen today doing a vegetable lasagna which looks like the same recipe with the addition of eggplant, yellow squash, and cottage cheese instead of ricotta. They put 1 tsp of cornstarch in with the cottage cheese to help make it a thicker sauce. Yummy.

Love the idea of WW recipes for next week - I'll check out my recipes and post one that includes the points, etc.

It's our 40th wedding anniversary on Sunday - besides that I'll be having brunch with a group of cancer survivors...should be a good time.

I am thrilled that I was able to get in touch with the Prayer Shawl Ministry in my area...they were awesome and I now have a shawl for a good friend. Blessings to all of you who share your talents for good causes.

Here's hoping in life's ups and downs that it's more up than down for you all this week.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I am finally back after a very long time away. I have been through a lot in the past year and am finally getting back to knitting again. I am finally settled down again and get going on Christmas Gifts. So far have made 17 dishclothes to hand out and a Christmas Stocking for the new man in my life. Look forward to getting to renew friendships in here again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am finally back after a very long time away. I have been through a lot in the past year and am finally getting back to knitting again. I am finally settled down again and get going on Christmas Gifts. So far have made 17 dishclothes to hand out and a Christmas Stocking for the new man in my life. Look forward to getting to renew friendships in here again.


welcome back and hugs for returning!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody and happy tea party. :thumbup: 

Glad you are back Sam. Your lasagna recipe sounds awesome and I have bookmarked the patterns for dish cloths.

Good to hear the puppies are growing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam I went to the website you mentioned. And the pattern shown when you scroll down is called Vineyard by Danielle Cote. When I click on it it takes me to Ravelry for the pattern. Ravelry sends me to a page that has the instructions in another language and in English. My computer has an anti-virus program in it and it blocked a trojan from this site. It also gave me a pop-up stating it had done this. I just want everyone to be aware of that and not go to it just in case they dont have a good anti-virus program. Thanks everyone.

This is the pattern for the picot swirl http link. Takes you directly to it. (No trojan horse attached to it)
http://foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.ca/2007/07/picot-swirl-cloth_25.html



theWren said:


> Ive been working on round dishrags lately  it is a pattern called picot swirl  you can find the pattern here: http://www.foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.com/ I find this dishrag addicting  I love doing short rows  and once you knit one you dont need to look at the pattern.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you 5mmdpns. Glad to be back. It is quiet tonight


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you 5mmdpns. Glad to be back. It is quiet tonight


Yes, baseball playoffs are happening! None of my teams are in so I am not too interested. Just been clicking on various http links and caught a trojan horse on one of them so I had to post about it. And post the direct http link to the pattern Sam wanted us to get. It is a very pretty pattern. I have tried that pattern in the past and I never was able to get ripples and unwanted wrinkles out once it was done. Yep, ended up frogging it! croak went the project and it became something else. haha, such are some knitting wanna-be's! So do tell us what you have been up to since your away-from-us-days! :?: :wink:


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Good to hear you back from your trip and hope you get to feeling better soon. That lasagna sounds wonderful and the peach cake too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

did you get rid of the trojan?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess I need to change my location in here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grankl said:


> This is a website with a recipe for the crockpot/zucchini lasagna that is also gluten free. I put some extra spice but it was delicious!
> http://www.imaceliac.com/2012/05/crock-pot-lasagna.html


Thank you for that recipe. There are gluten intolerant friends at the Tea Party who will appreciate your posting this. I'm not gluten intolerant but often find myself buying rice pasta, etc., just because I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone. I am finally back after a very long time away. I have been through a lot in the past year and am finally getting back to knitting again. I am finally settled down again and get going on Christmas Gifts. So far have made 17 dishclothes to hand out and a Christmas Stocking for the new man in my life. Look forward to getting to renew friendships in here again.
> ...


Nice to meet you. I don't live in Canada now, but am Canadian and living in the States. Get back up often to see family. I'm new to you but fairly known now at the Tea Party.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> did you get rid of the trojan?


My anti-virus program automatically runs every web site through it and blocks the viruses and trojans and other nasties from coming in. It also sends me pop-ups advising me of them and that it has blocked it. So the trojan never got into my computer in the first place. I needed to post the warning for those who do not have good anti-virus programs installed in their computers.  haha, the "neighbourhood watch" program!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


Indeed you are!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Angora. I used to haunt the tea party last year. Ran into some problems in a relationship I was in and left. Now starting over and trying to find myself again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam I went to the website you mentioned. And the pattern shown when you scroll down is called Vineyard by Danielle Cote. When I click on it it takes me to Ravelry for the pattern. Ravelry sends me to a page that has the instructions in another language and in English. My computer has an anti-virus program in it and it blocked a trojan from this site. It also gave me a pop-up stating it had done this. I just want everyone to be aware of that and not go to it just in case they dont have a good anti-virus program. Thanks everyone.
> 
> This is the pattern for the picot swirl http link. Takes you directly to it. (No trojan horse attached to it)
> http://foothillsofthegreatsmokymountains.blogspot.ca/2007/07/picot-swirl-cloth_25.html
> ...


Thanks...Got it printed out. Now I have quite a few dishcloths I want to do that are Sam's patterns. Just have a few WIP's to finish then I will get some done perhaps for Christmas.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are you in the US and where do you come up to visit?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hi Angora. I used to haunt the tea party last year. Ran into some problems in a relationship I was in and left. Now starting over and trying to find myself again.


We are tickled pink that you found your way back!! You will find new faces and friends have been added to the Tea Party family!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

where is Dave?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hi Angora. I used to haunt the tea party last year. Ran into some problems in a relationship I was in and left. Now starting over and trying to find myself again.


Well, you have no further to look than your beautiful smile to find yourself. Hang around with us again and you will find yourself and a whole bunch of loving support. So sad that we lose ourselves in our relationships. I have a friend who is teaching me that we have to be whole within ourselves, but she had her really low moments too and is now coming back stronger than ever. You can too. When you reach the bottom the strength comes from somewhere and we women can inspire each other to find it. You will dear and you will be all the stronger and you will know much more who you are. Of course we have to keep some of the mystery. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> where is Dave?


FireballDave packed it in and handed the Tea Party hosting over to Sam. He had so much other stuff going on in his life that something had to be let go. We all wish him well in his endeavors. I have seen him online here a time or two after he left but not for a while now. He last posted in June 2012. 
His last post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90270-44.html#1724198


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. That crock pot lasagna sounds like a great idea for fall/winter dinners. We're getting to the fall weather since you left town and it's supposed to start raining in earnest tomorrow, with no relief in sight for at least the next week. I may have to make a grocery run and get some lasagna makings. For this weekend, though, the plan is to try Agnes's cream of oats soup from last week's TP and a fresh loaf of home-baked wheat bread. Hmmm, it must be fall! I'm definitely in hibernation mode.

Now about that picot swirl cloth: I really have to be "angry" at you for that one. :-D I already have four projects on the needles, two more kitted up from last week's KP reading, and three more to start and finish before Christmas. Jiminy Crickets!! At this rate, the picot swirl won't get done until 2015! Oh! And Sorlenna, I see you over there on the sideline with your enticing little hat pattern. Yeah, I've already added it to the list. Do you mind waiting until 2016 before I finish it? :roll:

I hope everyone has a really good weekend, even if it is raining in some areas. And Happy Birthday, Sandy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Where are you in the US and where do you come up to visit?


NY. I have lived in Toronto, Haliburton (West Guilford), Florida, Ohio, & Germany. We moved back to the States when we found out we were going to be grandparents. I was just in Burlington and get up to Toronto occasionally. St. Catharine's is where I mostly go to see my favorite aunt that I lived with in West Guilford, who now lives there. Love to visit Niagara on the Lake for the theater and architecture.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. I am doing pretty well now. I left in April and moved two hours away from the situtation. Don't think he knows where I am as I did not know anyone here. I have now met a very nice man. Seems to be just like me in so many ways. So we are taking things slow and getting to know each other more. We are having fun for now and have taken up Square Dancing which was a love of mine 40 years ago. He used to Square Dance 50 years ago. So we have decided to take it up again together. It is great fun and makes me feel younger again. And we hope to go ice skating this winter and snow shoeing and cross country skiing, which I am not used to either. Where in Canada were you from?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Grankl said:


> This is a website with a recipe for the crockpot/zucchini lasagna that is also gluten free. I put some extra spice but it was delicious!
> http://www.imaceliac.com/2012/05/crock-pot-lasagna.html


This and Sam's lasagna recipe sound delicious. I love the idea of making them in the crockpot. Thank you both.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am very close to West Guilford. The man I am going with is from that area also. I am originally from Vancouver 8 years ago.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sam, thank you for the recipes.. so glad you are home and all was well the fur babies while you were away. Hope you feel relief from the cold soon, it's nothing to play around with as you well know.
I can't type long, C has gone next door to visit for a bit, so I'm doing the hunt and peck with the right (wrong) hand :lol: 
I have the round dischloth pattern, I made smaller versions and use them as coasters, they are prefect with my glass coasters sitting on top of them. Sorlenna I found your pattern and have it on my Evernote, I love your designs.
5dpns, we have figured out a way for me to knit.. it's too funny, i have a set of helping hands for when I do jewelry work, C took one of my needles and clipped it on, then my brace holds the yarn, it's not fast but hey I got the heel turned! Now to figure out the gusset.. :roll: 
The doc put my writs back in place today.. was not a fun thing to have done but the swelling has finally gone down. pain is less intense, have to wear the brace for at least 3 to 6 weeks, so thats a pain.
Mom is doing great, the weather is awesome, 70's daytime 40's at night. perfect for me!
Loves, Hugs and prayers, take care :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So happy to hear the good news, Marianne. Hope your recovery is quicker than the doctors expect.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

ooops. I made a mistake, I am close to West Gwillimbury, not West Guilford.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw Niagara on the Lake with my gentleman friend. After all the years I have been to Niagara Falls and lived in Ontario, I had never seen it before. It is so beautiful there. I loved it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, thank you for the recipes.. so glad you are home and all was well the fur babies while you were away. Hope you feel relief from the cold soon, it's nothing to play around with as you well know.
> I can't type long, C has gone next door to visit for a bit, so I'm doing the hunt and peck with the right (wrong) hand :lol:
> I have the round dischloth pattern, I made smaller versions and use them as coasters, they are prefect with my glass coasters sitting on top of them. Sorlenna I found your pattern and have it on my Evernote, I love your designs.
> 5dpns, we have figured out a way for me to knit.. it's too funny, i have a set of helping hands for when I do jewelry work, C took one of my needles and clipped it on, then my brace holds the yarn, it's not fast but hey I got the heel turned! Now to figure out the gusset.. :roll:
> ...


Marianne, do go and post about your socks on the sock workshop and do tell us about the mishap's resulting in how you figured out a way around it! There are obstacles we have to learn when we knit socks, but this one is a new one to me!!! I thought the heel turn was the trickyest one to learn and teach you all to do! You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have the pattern for the rug doily - was going to practice it making a dishrag - for some reason i couldn't get it to work out - will need to get it back out and work at it again. have seen the rectangle one - i have never done cables so put that one aside - maybe i should get it - good time to practice cables.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh Sam: Cables are so much fun .. Lots of style and pattern with very simple technique. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you. I am doing pretty well now. I left in April and moved two hours away from the situtation. Don't think he knows where I am as I did not know anyone here. I have now met a very nice man. Seems to be just like me in so many ways. So we are taking things slow and getting to know each other more. We are having fun for now and have taken up Square Dancing which was a love of mine 40 years ago. He used to Square Dance 50 years ago. So we have decided to take it up again together. It is great fun and makes me feel younger again. And we hope to go ice skating this winter and snow shoeing and cross country skiing, which I am not used to either. Where in Canada were you from?


40 years ago!! I thought you were in your 30's. Oh snow shoeing....what fun. I have never done that. Have done cross country and just loved it. Out in nature is actually so healing. Have fun and a wonderful time. I remember when my uncle would play at the square dancing and I loved it, watching all the people dancing away and having fun. Quite a contrast from my life in Toronto.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment. No I will be 60 in January and my gentleman friend is 70.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you for the compliment. No I will be 60 in January and my gentleman friend is 70.


*chuckles* the right age to hang out here at the Tea Party!! every one from one to two hundred are welcome!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Originally I was from Vancouver and was in Surrey before moving to Ontario North of Huntsville almost 8 years ago. Spent from then to April in a relationship that was rotten. I was basically a slave in the relationship. I helped build a business and did most of the work and got nothing for my efforts. And he did not see any reason for me to get anything for what I was doing. Aside from that I had to look after him, cook, do laundry, clean etc. I looked after the place when he was on the road doing trade shows etc in the winter months and I would go with him in the summer months. We had no romantic relationship. Everything was to go to his daughter and grandsons in the end. I figured that if I waited until that time, I would be in the same boat as I am now only older. I was in a deep depression and gave up on having any kind of life. It was suggested I get into counselling and I was told that I was a strong person. That I was in a very bad situation and it would be advisable for me to leave. I left in April and went into a Women's Shelter until I could get a place of my own. I have a little dog and a cat and have found a lovely place to live with them. My gentleman friend has been most helpful to me. He has helped me to paint my place and helped me to go fetch my belongings from BC so I could furnish my suite. I wish I were in the country again but I am ok here. I like the area I am in and the countryside is close by. My gentleman friend lives in the country so I can always go to his place to enjoy the tranquility of it all. I am content. Trying to get more training in bookkeeping and since no one got paid where I was, I never learnt payroll. I am in the process of lining up the training for that and will try to do work from home. I do not need a lot of work, but enough to survive until I can get my pension. And then I will probably keep working for a while longer to keep me busy. I do not mind work. I just want to reap some benefits from it for a change. I am not a stupid woman, just was in too much of a hurry to be in a relationship. Now I will take my time and enjoy a courtship with a good man. So much nicer than what I was in and my little fur babies keep me company at night.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. Glad I will fit in perfectly. LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

checking in with the new Tea Party. 

Sam - I'm so sorry you have a cold; please take good care of yourself.

I love the picot swirl dishcloth. I may have to try that pattern once I am caught up on my other sewing &/or knitting.

I had a long work week. Lots of interesting developments - apparently one of the attorneys is having issues with his assistant/secretary. Not a big surprise since the secretary is not friendly & is very lazy. She would rather read, watch videos than actually work. (yes, we're wondering also on how she keeps her job..)

I'm making slow but steady progress on my baby kimono sweater. I had to drop by the store to pick up another ball of cotton yarn. I think that I figured out a work around to not having enough of the yarn I originally bought. I will just put a stripe of white yarn into the mix. Hopefully it will work out. 

Sorry if I'm babbling. I decided to have a hard cider to take the edge of this week. I'm also trying to catch up here on the 5 pages with my cat head-butting me affectionately. I think that he's also telling me it's time for bed.

I will check back tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


What a great story! Have you had a chance to travel to the UK to meet her? She sounds a hoot!! :lol:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

What an interesting story KBW. I had an aunt who lived to be 92 also and she would have lived longer if the surgeons hadn't decided she needed her gallbladder out. Can you imagine? Surgery like that at 92. Anyway she too lived in a very revolutionary time saw the advent of automobiles, airplanes and jet travel as well as 2 world wars. She spent 6 mo on the east coast of us and 6 months on the west coast. Drove back and forth until 84. She was angry when the airlines did not notify her that they were instituting jet service since she was a good customer and had pre-arranged travel routinely 6 mo in advance. She loved murder mysteries. And thought our lovely garden was a good place for the dog to play.
I should live so long. I am more feeble now than she was at 93. My mother always said it was because she never had stress of family life and never had children. She remained unmarried. 
The idea of vegetable lasagna sounds wonderful and the addition of eggplant would be excellent. I love spinach no matter what you do to it.
Off to the organic market and the mall tomorrow. 
Glad the teaparty has found its natural place. Please everone who can post whatever projects you complete here and any patterns that are appropriate so we can't be called chit chat, but a real knitting forum. Good night for now.
my best to marianne and myfanwy. Welcome KWB. and all other newbes. Can anyone post a recipe for pineapple, mango mojitos. I would love to make some. Marlark marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary rookieretiree - hope you do something nice to celebrate.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Aaaah...new box of crayons! We had a cookie tin with the broken crayons to use - except for Christmas we'd get a new box each!! What joy we took in that simple gift.
> 
> Love the lasagna - and slow cooker makes it the best. Just saw America's Test Kitchen today doing a vegetable lasagna which looks like the same recipe with the addition of eggplant, yellow squash, and cottage cheese instead of ricotta. They put 1 tsp of cornstarch in with the cottage cheese to help make it a thicker sauce. Yummy.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kbw - so good to see you back - and we hope you visit really often - we have plenty of fresh tea and lots of room at the table - so don't be a stranger.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am finally back after a very long time away. I have been through a lot in the past year and am finally getting back to knitting again. I am finally settled down again and get going on Christmas Gifts. So far have made 17 dishclothes to hand out and a Christmas Stocking for the new man in my life. Look forward to getting to renew friendships in here again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you knit the pumpkins in your avatar gagesmom?

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody and happy tea party. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you are back Sam. Your lasagna recipe sounds awesome and I have bookmarked the patterns for dish cloths.
> 
> Good to hear the puppies are growing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally things are on the up swing for you marianne - yeah!!!!

how is your son?

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam, thank you for the recipes.. so glad you are home and all was well the fur babies while you were away. Hope you feel relief from the cold soon, it's nothing to play around with as you well know.
> I can't type long, C has gone next door to visit for a bit, so I'm doing the hunt and peck with the right (wrong) hand :lol:
> I have the round dischloth pattern, I made smaller versions and use them as coasters, they are prefect with my glass coasters sitting on top of them. Sorlenna I found your pattern and have it on my Evernote, I love your designs.
> 5dpns, we have figured out a way for me to knit.. it's too funny, i have a set of helping hands for when I do jewelry work, C took one of my needles and clipped it on, then my brace holds the yarn, it's not fast but hey I got the heel turned! Now to figure out the gusset.. :roll:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You have to enjoy that hard cider while it's around...it's a seasonal item in our stores. I also love pear cider if you can find it....and for a change, try some Moscato wine with mango (I found it at specialty liquor store). Yum.

I love the dishcloth also and have not tried short rows yet---will be fun learning something new, but it will have to go to the end of the line with all the things I want to get done for Christmas.



Redkimba said:


> checking in with the new Tea Party.
> 
> Sam - I'm so sorry you have a cold; please take good care of yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would dearly love to go see her. Funds are the problem right now. She does sound like a hoot and makes us all feel very very young. I had heard about her a few years ago and did not know how to get a hold of her, but when I saw this article and a few others about her online, I found out where she resides and have written a letter that I mailed this week along with photos of my family. I am sort of the family historian and have been doing family research for a number of years. I have asked a few questions of her and if I ever get the chance to go see her, I know I would get a wealth of information from her. Anyway, hoping she is happy to hear about her one and only brother's family here in Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back - you'll see some familiar names as well as some new ones---it's a great time and the tea party lasts all week.

So sorry to hear of your troubles - it sure is hard to start over at our age and I applaud you for taking your power back and moving on...wishing you all the best.



KBW-1953 said:


> Hi Angora. I used to haunt the tea party last year. Ran into some problems in a relationship I was in and left. Now starting over and trying to find myself again.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, hope to be here a lot more often. Do you have Chai Tea by any chance?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Sam, hope to be here a lot more often. Do you have Chai Tea by any chance?


bring your favourite with you, KBW, we drink all sorts here!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. The trip to see my brother in London was our anniversary present - and it was the best! We'll probably go out to eat tomorrow or Sunday night so I'll get a night off from cooking so that will be a nice treat for me.



thewren said:


> happy anniversary rookieretiree - hope you do something nice to celebrate.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well this aunt did not get married until much later years and therefore never had children either. Maybe there is something to that. If so, I guess I will not have the same fate. Maybe the Sherry and Whisky and Ginger were not the total answer. LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a whole cupboard full of teas so will be glad to share them with all of you as well.



myfanwy said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, hope to be here a lot more often. Do you have Chai Tea by any chance?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. Guess it is better late than never. I know I am strong, just feeling my way though all this. It is a total new life for me. Hardest part is not knowing people. Not letting people use me anymore. I am a caring and giving person and it is hard when you find that most people are quite willing to just take. I think the Square Dancing will be one of the best parts of this move. It brought me out of a deep depression 40 years ago and I think it will do that for me again. I love dancing and I will meet people more my own age who are in good relationships with their partners and enjoying what I enjoy doing.



RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome back - you'll see some familiar names as well as some new ones---it's a great time and the tea party lasts all week.
> 
> So sorry to hear of your troubles - it sure is hard to start over at our age and I applaud you for taking your power back and moving on...wishing you all the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always have your favorite beverage - just ask for it by name - lol.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Sam, hope to be here a lot more often. Do you have Chai Tea by any chance?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm ready to kill - admin has moved us to chit chat - it's time to bombbard them with some emails - someone had posted the email for admin - could we have it again. i am really preturbed - they make this decision without ever having read the tea party. it's late - going to bed - see you on the morrow.

how is the bread myfanwy?

sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, so good to hear from you. Thanks for the dishcloth pattern. Sounds like your little ones can have a great time with crayons, imagine those simple pleasures. I love your recipes and sounds like good food for a cooler climate. It is almost 4:00 am here in Southern California and the weatherman said that we might get some rain...we can always hope. Have a great week.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i not list this as the tea party for 19 october? where did i make the mistake.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The Tea Party has ALWAYS been under 'Main'.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone from a bright and sunny Scotland! After almost a week of rain it's nice to see that big yellow thing in the sky again, even if it is still quite chilly. I'm feeling a bit yeuch this morning, don't know if I'm starting a cold or if I drank too much wine at my sisterIL's surprise 60th birthday party last night, well it would have been rude not to join in! :lol: 
Sam, great recipes as usual and I love your dishcloth pattern. I fired off an note to Admin (you send a PM to Admin, but don't put a full stop after Admin as I did or it won't accept it!) asking why we were moved to Chit Chat as already this week we had four references to knitting? As you said, I don't think they read the TP.
Sandy, have a great trip!
KBW, welcome home!
Myfanwy, hope things are easier with Fale today. It's not easy dealing with someone who has changed so much. Make sure you're getting all the help you can, and take good care of yourself too. (((hugs))))
Marianne, what a woman you are, getting a way round your splint to get knitting again! The saying "Where there's a will there's a way" was written for you!! :lol: 
Need to go for some shopping now (just love it...not  )but we're almost out of milk so I'm forced to go. Oh, nearly forgot, I made Agnes's Cream of Oats soup for lunch yesterday and it was delicious. :thumbup: We've got enough left for today's lunch too. Have a good day and (((((  ))))) to all who need them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.

It's Sweetest Day here in the US and if its not already a Hallmark card designated day where you are, I'll take the liberty of declaring it Sweetest Day for everyone here at the Tea Party. I've brought buttermilk biscuits with blackberry jam and Hot Chai Tea for all you sweet people---MMMmmmm can you smell the cardamon and cinnamon? Happy Sweetest Day.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


That is a very fine looking 110 year old lady! If you take after her, you are only about halfway through your life. Keep us posted about Auntie Dorothy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm ready to kill - admin has moved us to chit chat - it's time to bombbard them with some emails - someone had posted the email for admin - could we have it again. i am really preturbed - they make this decision without ever having read the tea party. it's late - going to bed - see you on the morrow.
> 
> how is the bread myfanwy?
> 
> sam


I noticed that on the way 'in' this morning- [it is just past 1am, and I won't be up long- bit early even for me to be getting the bread on the way]. I don't think Admin takes the time actually to read what we are talking about. And the number of times people post photos of what they are doing [knitting] means it is NOT 'non-knitting chit-chat'. I don't want to get angry- but I am almost ropeable when Sam went to so much trouble typing out his swirl cloth- has to have been an 'automated' decision. Stupid computer!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sam! It seems I am coming back at the same time you are, although I didn't get a trip in my time away. And just look at what has happened! Marianne has done something to her wrists, I completely missed that and must find out about it. Somebody had a recipe for oat soup and I need that. I know I need it without having seen it. If somebody could be so kind as to give me a link or the general spot to look in, I would be so appreciative. 

I sure have missed everybody. Now if the topic could go back to where it belongs, that would be nice. It was always the first topic on the digest. What happened?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi wannabear really good to see you 'online' again at last! How have you been keeping, I am aware I 'owe' you an email, but my typing arm has been a bit sore- I badly need a higher table for the lap top- it and I don't work well with it actually on my lap!



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > did i not list this as the tea party for 19 october? where did i make the mistake.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone from a bright and sunny Scotland! After almost a week of rain it's nice to see that big yellow thing in the sky again, even if it is still quite chilly. I'm feeling a bit yeuch this morning, don't know if I'm starting a cold or if I drank too much wine at my sisterIL's surprise 60th birthday party last night, well it would have been rude not to join in! :lol:
> Sam, great recipes as usual and I love your dishcloth pattern. I fired off an note to Admin (you send a PM to Admin, but don't put a full stop after Admin as I did or it won't accept it!) asking why we were moved to Chit Chat as already this week we had four references to knitting? As you said, I don't think they read the TP.
> Sandy, have a great trip!
> KBW, welcome home!
> ...


Kate! I think you are off out for the milk- I am just avoiding sending an angry PM to Admin. I will wait until I can think rationally. Fale is ever forgetful, but I have managed to get his savings acct. up a bit- having his money in his room is not the ideal way of saving! I know him and how he can blow $100 on a single trip to town- it is nice when the money is being spent on me- but recently it has been going on other people- but he forgets and I get the blame! Hence his paranoia of this last week- any hugs gratefully accepted, all jokes much appreciated.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Afternoon? Evening?? ;-) I've been referred to as a "stubborn o'coot" many a time. I've yet to figure out what a "coot" is.. :lol: 
5 dpns I'll head over and share my post there also.. sorry didn't think about that.. DUH moment I guess.
if someone will post the admin link I will add to the bulk of complaints about our move. 
I have a question about posting patterns, is it okay to post a link to a pattern, I have many that I'd love to share, but not sure if that is appropriate. 
Trying to figure out a way to bake something this morning, C is out with a group this morning hiking, my leg is not up to that quite yet. Guess the baking will have to wait, I cannot move the kitchenaide with one hand.. oh well. 
Take the fur babies to the animal shelter for their shots this afternoon, they have the shots at greatly reduced rates twice a year. Is fun to take all 4, NOT, but this year I have a soft kennel for the shizu's, that will sit on a wagon and the 2 big dogs will be on leads. I told C that I could sit in Mom's wheelchair and the big dogs could pull me along.. :lol: She didn't like that idea too much, but gave her a good laugh. ;-) 
Have a wonderful day my friends, I'm going to see if I can tweak the helping hands a bit, make it a tad more comfy to use. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers for all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

oops

double post


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your spirit --- your "helping hand" is such a great idea. I'm not sure what a coot is either, but if you're one, then I like them.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning, Afternoon? Evening?? ;-) I've been referred to as a "stubborn o'coot" many a time. I've yet to figure out what a "coot" is.. :lol:
> 5 dpns I'll head over and share my post there also.. sorry didn't think about that.. DUH moment I guess.
> if someone will post the admin link I will add to the bulk of complaints about our move.
> I have a question about posting patterns, is it okay to post a link to a pattern, I have many that I'd love to share, but not sure if that is appropriate.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi wannabear really good to see you 'online' again at last! How have you been keeping, I am aware I 'owe' you an email, but my typing arm has been a bit sore- I badly need a higher table for the lap top- it and I don't work well with it actually on my lap!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For good measure, I am including my current WIP, in photo form- I don't see how photos of our work fall into the category of 'non-knitting chit-chat' and I am responsible for posting a lot- it is not that I am bragging- just I have realised it is a good way of recording what I am up to.



RookieRetiree said:


> I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> 
> It's Sweetest Day here in the US and if its not already a Hallmark card designated day where you are, I'll take the liberty of declaring it Sweetest Day for everyone here at the Tea Party. I've brought buttermilk biscuits with blackberry jam and Hot Chai Tea for all you sweet people---MMMmmmm can you smell the cardamon and cinnamon? Happy Sweetest Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the big 'shift' occured last week when Kate and I started off with admittedly a non-knitting firstpost- We had had a concerted effort on bunnies [knitted] from Darowil- and many had contributed photos of their work in the two weeks prior- I really fail to see how that puts us in the 'non-knitting' category- and Sam so clearly contributed his swirl pattern first thing this week- we get hounded if we breach copyright- but we cannot all claim to have the gifts and time that Dave put in to contributing his own designs- it is no wonder he reached burn out. It is hard enough just keeping up with every one when you are host[ess] [pardon me 'hottie]



wannabear said:


> Hi Sam! It seems I am coming back at the same time you are, although I didn't get a trip in my time away. And just look at what has happened! Marianne has done something to her wrists, I completely missed that and must find out about it. Somebody had a recipe for oat soup and I need that. I know I need it without having seen it. If somebody could be so kind as to give me a link or the general spot to look in, I would be so appreciative.
> 
> I sure have missed everybody. Now if the topic could go back to where it belongs, that would be nice. It was always the first topic on the digest. What happened?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning, Afternoon? Evening?? ;-) I've been referred to as a "stubborn o'coot" many a time. I've yet to figure out what a "coot" is.. :lol:
> 5 dpns I'll head over and share my post there also.. sorry didn't think about that.. DUH moment I guess.
> if someone will post the admin link I will add to the bulk of complaints about our move.
> I have a question about posting patterns, is it okay to post a link to a pattern, I have many that I'd love to share, but not sure if that is appropriate.
> ...


Marianne,

A coot is a bird. Here is a link http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/c/coot/index.aspx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to see you over-coming the current batch of challenges, Marianne! is a 'coot ' a contraction of 'bandi coot' [maybe not memory makes me think that is an Australian term]. I am not clever at getting into google mid thought in the way that 5mm's can. Marianne, if you could over come the camera problem it would be lovely to see that sock heel- just to keep us the right side of Admin- and anything else you are working on!



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning, Afternoon? Evening?? ;-) I've been referred to as a "stubborn o'coot" many a time. I've yet to figure out what a "coot" is.. :lol:
> 5 dpns I'll head over and share my post there also.. sorry didn't think about that.. DUH moment I guess.
> if someone will post the admin link I will add to the bulk of complaints about our move.
> I have a question about posting patterns, is it okay to post a link to a pattern, I have many that I'd love to share, but not sure if that is appropriate.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Afternoon? Evening?? ;-) I've been referred to as a "stubborn o'coot" many a time. I've yet to figure out what a "coot" is.. :lol:
> ...


Afternoon, Silverowl! amazing what happens while one is typing a response! 
Great to see you! I really must get some more 'shut eye' at 2am nearly- does not help when you are annoyed about silly issues with Admin!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Old coot

The coot is an unloved and unlovely aquatic bird that shares habitat and migration patterns with ducks. Among duck hunters, the coot is considered a pest and a distraction. It is also a truly ugly and awkward bird, and virtually inedible to most people. So to call someone an "old coot" is to label them as a pest, unattractive, sort of an unwelcome hanger-on. Also, the coot is reluctant to fly, and when it does, it makes a great commotion in its attempt to get airborne, running across the water and flapping frantically. "Old coot" may also, therefore, suggest an old man who is slow to rise and reluctant to move.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the "coot" links, my Mom has always used that term, guess it was something she picked up in her youth in Arkansas where she was born and reared. She won't say raised as that refers to crops, you rear children.. geeze. :lol: 
Myfanwy, I'll get C to help me take some pictures of the sock, and some other items. The boys took their hats home with them and I don't have pictures to share of them. I do have some of the ruffle "Sashay" yarn scarfs that I am making for Christmas presents. I'll also add those. 
I must rest my hand and do a bit of time with the hot water bottle to help with the pain. It is not as painful today, but still does add some discomfort especially since I am using to hunt and peck this keyboard. I type right at 100 words a minute normally, so this is style is taking me forever. :thumbdown: 
Many Hugs, lots of Loves and always in my Prayers,
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam: What weight yarn is the Windmill cloth made in. I'm not familiar with the brand you used. I also assumed it is a cotton yarn.

Love the idea of the rug.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning my Lovelies. It is a beautiful crisp sunny day up here in Southern Ontario. I hope you all are having a great day as well. I need my morning tea. Will be back shortly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wow! 100 a minute, I am a lot faster than I used to be- but always used to joke it was more like minutes per paragraph- my sympathies for the pain you are undergoing- thank goodness you can get some warmth and ease it a little. I really must do as I have been saying and get back to bed!



Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for the "coot" links, my Mom has always used that term, guess it was something she picked up in her youth in Arkansas where she was born and reared. She won't say raised as that refers to crops, you rear children.. geeze. :lol:
> Myfanwy, I'll get C to help me take some pictures of the sock, and some other items. The boys took their hats home with them and I don't have pictures to share of them. I do have some of the ruffle "Sashay" yarn scarfs that I am making for Christmas presents. I'll also add those.
> I must rest my hand and do a bit of time with the hot water bottle to help with the pain. It is not as painful today, but still does add some discomfort especially since I am using to hunt and peck this keyboard. I type right at 100 words a minute normally, so this is style is taking me forever. :thumbdown:
> Many Hugs, lots of Loves and always in my Prayers,
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.



KBW-1953 said:


> Good Morning my Lovelies. It is a beautiful crisp sunny day up here in Southern Ontario. I hope you all are having a great day as well. I need my morning tea. Will be back shortly.


----------



## SopranoKnitsNCrochets (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the line, "it's just that nothing seems to kill me."


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm new to your tea party and enjoy your posts immensely, you have a way with words ..I love your recipes and instructions that you included and meeting your family via your posts..I hope you're feeling better and am looking forward to your next post..


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the start of my Christmas Knitting. First dishcloths ever and a new stocking for the new man in my life.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the start of my Christmas Knitting. First dishcloths ever and a new stocking for the new man in my life.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


Thank you 5 mm... will fire off a note for sure!

Myfanwy, hope you get some much needed rest, sweet dreams my friend! Oh, I was a legal secretary for many years, then worked in at a bank as a secretary, this was before the computer age so had to pick up the speed when typing. Now that I have the computer it is so much faster than the old typewriters, my sons and I have had contests to see who types faster, I was ahead till last year when the younger passed me at 120.. oh well, he spends many hours on computer as it is his job, both sons are computer techs so if I have computer issues they take care of them! I do admit it is a bit unnerving to see my cursor zoom around the screen when one of them decides to do a check up when I am still online :shock: They have a way of linking in and they clean and scan for issues for me. 
Really must shut down and rests the hand for a bit. C and Mom send their hugs to all. Of course as always sending Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne - Again so sorry about your wrist; it sounds so painful. Hopefully it will heal very quickly. 

Welcome back KBW-1953; glad your "situation" is better now.

Day before yesterday was at grocery store and wearing flip flops dropped a can on my toe. Hit right at the base of the nail on the skin. Bled like a son-of-a-gun and hurt terribly. Cleaned it well when I got home. Well this morning it is swollen even more and red; suspect it is infected (thank God I'm not diabetic) so have put neosporin on it. Hope this doesn't lead to problems; looks horrible and very tender.

As usual, working STILL on the afghan for DD. Wish I could knit faster. Perhaps after I have thumb joint replace I will be ble to increase my speed. Goodness Marianne, I can't imagine being able to type so fast. I never got above 65 wpm. Are you a quick knitter too? (of course NOT when injured)

Sam, I also wish Admin would leave us in the Main category and did write a letter. I gues as long as we are still around though is better than being deleted. I will certainly follow the TP whereever but do think as many as there are of us they would have left us be. By the way ALL your recipes sound scrumptious this week. 

I'm going to look for a small crock pot today. I have a large one but with there just the two of us now it is way too big. I love all the crock pot recipes. 

sitting here watching the original Bride of Frankenstein on TV. Funny how as a child it was so frighening; now rather comical. Love the old movies like this. Horror movies now days are too gory.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne how nice that your sons can keep your computer scanned and clean. Wish I had that advantage. Lately have had to take it in for repair 3 times. Grrrrr.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne have the leaves peaked yet in N. GA?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, for the record here at the Tea Party, here is the PM I sent off to the Administration a few minutes ago.
``````~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

"I am upset that the Tea Party has been moved out of the section called Main and into the section called General Chit Chat.

You are the one who has stated as to what shall be posted to which sections. Here is a copy and paste as to what it says on the Home page under sections.

*Main This is where we talk about anything related to knitting or crochet.*

Pictures
This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here 

User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials
Educational knitting and crochet material uploaded by users.

Introduce Yourself
New to the forum? Jump in, say hello, and introduce yourself here.

*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) A place to talk about anything (discussions and pictures NOT related to knitting).*

At the Tea Party we do talk about knitting and crocheting. Yes we discuss other things as well.

You said to me last week that you would look into this when I sent you a PM about this. Apparently you did not do this. I would like you to read the Tea Party posts and see what we do discuss. You will see that we do talk about knitting and crochet.

I want to know why you moved the Tea Party out of the Main section. You have failed to give any reasons for this to anyone of the people who do come to the Tea Party and have sent you PMs about this fact."


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, from my experience with girls, it is "all about me" from the age of 6 to 26. That's when they find out you got smart again! lol

Roberta



thewren said:


> that really is a kind way of putting it - it's her spiteful talking back to her mother that bothers me the most - maybe it is just the age - i don't know - but most of the time it is "all about me".
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns - your letter was very well put. Thank you for your efforts. I wrote last week also but not nearly as well stated as this one of yours.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> 5mmdpns - your letter was very well put. Thank you for your efforts. I wrote last week also but not nearly as well stated as this one of yours.


I wrote last week too but was not as blunt with my wording as this one that I sent this morning.

Talk to you all later. It is time for me to get ready for Mass. My song leader is away and I have to both do the song leading and play the organ. So ........ have fun everyone!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have just pmed my note to administration that I am and we are appalled to be included in the chit chat section as the tea party is an ongoing resource for knitters and the thrust of our group is one helping the other in whatever manner possible knowing that communication is what makes the tea party draw new members. It is thriving- it is not idle chit chat. in any shape or form. I also stated that it makes finding the party difficult for new members or contributers.

We should definitely include a pattern in our openings every week so as to be known as a knitting resource, which is what we are. Marlark Marge
PS For those of you who are able to post pictures of your work please please continue to do so and include the pattern or resource so that everyone will realize this is why we come together to support the hobby of knitting and its promotion. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> go to: http://www.simplebites.net/on-apples-and-fall-recipe-slow-cooker-apple-crisp/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29
> 
> a slow cooker recipe for apple crisp that looks devine and oh so easy. i love my slow cooker.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam for this recipe, my slow cooker is a small one. My friend gave me her old crockpot, but it is OLD, not sure I want to turn it on.
Just finished a pair of mittens for my 4 yr old granddaughter, just have to sew them up. I now have to finish the ruffle scarf for my 17 yo granddaughter. Then there is the afghan which is sitting on my quilt rack that I have been working on for over a year and a half! Have to pick it up and finish it now that the weather is cooling off. 
I love cats! No animals for a while as we plan on travelling when hubby retires in a couple of years.

June


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi June
You do not live too far from me. I am up in Barrie. I love both my dog and cat. They keep me warm at night and are my great companions. And they never let me down, except for the odd accident. LOL



Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > go to: http://www.simplebites.net/on-apples-and-fall-recipe-slow-cooker-apple-crisp/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29
> ...


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

I bet this is the place to ask about a "bacon buttie" in a book that takes place in Scotland, the hero eats one for breakfast. My question is, is this Canadian bacon, or what is usually called rashers, in my English cook books.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

A bacon sandwich (also known in the United Kingdom, and New Zealand as a bacon butty or bacon sarnie, rasher sandwich in Ireland, and as a bacon sanger or piece 'n bacon in Scotland) is a sandwich of cooked bacon and butter, often including ketchup or brown sauce, and usually served hot. The BLT is a popular variant of the bacon sandwich with the additional ingredients of lettuce and tomato.

Bacon sandwiches are an all-day favourite throughout the United Kingdom. They are often served in greasy spoons, and are anecdotally recommended as a hangover cure. Australian hamburger shops sell a bacon sandwich, which is made much like a traditional Australian hamburger with fried bacon, fried onions, lettuce, tomato, tinned beetroot and barbecue sauce or tomato sauce. In some establishments the sandwich will be made from bread toasted on only one side, while other establishments serve it on the same roll as is used for hamburgers. In Toronto, Canada, peameal bacon served on a kaiser roll is a popular version of the sandwich.



peggyferrell said:


> I bet this is the place to ask about a "bacon buttie" in a book that takes place in Scotland, the hero eats one for breakfast. My question is, is this Canadian bacon, or what is usually called rashers, in my English cook books.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Back bacon (called Irish bacon/Rashers or Canadian bacon in the United States comes from the loin in the middle of the back of the pig. It is a very lean, meaty cut of bacon, with less fat compared to other cuts. It has a ham-like texture. Most bacon consumed in the United Kingdom is back bacon.

quote=KBW-1953]A bacon sandwich (also known in the United Kingdom, and New Zealand as a bacon butty or bacon sarnie, rasher sandwich in Ireland, and as a bacon sanger or piece 'n bacon in Scotland) is a sandwich of cooked bacon and butter, often including ketchup or brown sauce, and usually served hot. The BLT is a popular variant of the bacon sandwich with the additional ingredients of lettuce and tomato.

Bacon sandwiches are an all-day favourite throughout the United Kingdom. They are often served in greasy spoons, and are anecdotally recommended as a hangover cure. Australian hamburger shops sell a bacon sandwich, which is made much like a traditional Australian hamburger with fried bacon, fried onions, lettuce, tomato, tinned beetroot and barbecue sauce or tomato sauce. In some establishments the sandwich will be made from bread toasted on only one side, while other establishments serve it on the same roll as is used for hamburgers. In Toronto, Canada, peameal bacon served on a kaiser roll is a popular version of the sandwich.




peggyferrell said:


> I bet this is the place to ask about a "bacon buttie" in a book that takes place in Scotland, the hero eats one for breakfast. My question is, is this Canadian bacon, or what is usually called rashers, in my English cook books.


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I especially love the Christmas stocking- the expression is priceless!



KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is 7am here in Calgary and it rained all night and is expected to turn into snow by noon. I found the tea party a couple of months ago when I was searching for teachers for the Workshop section, and have stayed as the recipes are wonderful, and what a nice atmosphere there is here.

I see quite a few of my friends here and thought it was time I introduced myself.

I have been 'artsy' all my life and rarely if ever do things by the book as far as creative projects are concerned. Taught watercolor to Seniors here for 25 years, and have dabbled in just about every craft possible, over the years. 

For l0 years I designed original art Quilts and was involved in the Quilt world here and set up a learning group on Yahoo, where I taught art quilts and a friend taught traditional quilts -- we also invited other quilters to teach. It was very successful as many of us are self taught and are so pleased to learn new ways and share experiences, I also found out that there are many who are experienced and are willing to share their knowledge with people who want to improve their skills.

In the last 4 years, I stopped quilting and started knitting and crocheting 
after being away from both for many years. I love to design and rarely find I follow a pattern. I have been considering starting a learning group here, and approached admin and they have allowed me to open the 'Knitting and crochet workshops' where KP members, including myself are asked, or volunteer to teach classes under the section. It has worked out like I had hoped and we have 4 running classes now with quite a few set up for the New year..a total of 14 from Jan. to May. I have enjoyed setting up the workshops, and the fact that so many KP members are willing to share their expertise with the Members of this group in an organized workshop atmosphere doesn't surprise me as everyone is so helpful on the forums.

I have been married to my husband for 57 years and we have our family here in Calgary.

I have really enjoyed talking to the New Zealand members as we lived in the north island for 3 years, many years ago, while our children were teenagers. We are still in touch with some of our kiwi friends there.

.I like the atmosphere in the tea party and it is nice to see friends like dreamweaver, Jessica Jean, and many other other friends who I have gotten to know in the two years I have belonged. 

It is nice to meet you all, and I will drop in often. 

Sam, it is nice to see you back and I am happy to introduce myself to you and the other members . and I look forward to getting to know you and the rest of the Tea Party members. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As always Marge, well thought out and rational- I am dealing with too many issues personally to be logical when writing to Admin- but I will get there. I am working on the principle of catharsis at the moment- had mean't to put on some Bach, but it turns out- what I knew only as Beethoven from the cd itself- is a recording with both the Pathetique and Apassionata Sonatas- so I am getting some of the tears I need to weep, wept. I need to get a sound system set up in my new bedroom- but I have to get in to carpenter mode- and that is usually best left for when Fale is away. The puppy is at my feet- how much I appreciate his loving- except when I trip backwards over him in the kitchen!!!



margewhaples said:


> I have just pmed my note to administration that I am and we are appalled to be included in the chit chat section as the tea party is an ongoing resource for knitters and the thrust of our group is one helping the other in whatever manner possible knowing that communication is what makes the tea party draw new members. It is thriving- it is not idle chit chat. in any shape or form. I also stated that it makes finding the party difficult for new members or contributers.
> 
> We should definitely include a pattern in our openings every week so as to be known as a knitting resource, which is what we are. Marlark Marge
> PS For those of you who are able to post pictures of your work please please continue to do so and include the pattern or resource so that everyone will realize this is why we come together to support the hobby of knitting and its promotion. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The Tea Party has ALWAYS been under 'Main'.[/quote]

Actually, Wannabear, it was listed in chit-chat lastweek. Then last night we were in Main and now we're back in chit-chat.

Someone needs to get their act together and it's not Sam!! Especially since chit-chat is not supposed to contain knitting talk.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome peggy! I am sure Sam will greet you when he catches up! we all love it when people drop by- and do call in again!



peggyferrell said:


> I bet this is the place to ask about a "bacon buttie" in a book that takes place in Scotland, the hero eats one for breakfast. My question is, is this Canadian bacon, or what is usually called rashers, in my English cook books.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


KBW I just read the article on your great aunt is amazing, what a great lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe we need to take a leaf from Dave, and go back to being the 'Knitting Tea Party' instead of shorthanding it- surely the computer could not argue with that. Judging from the two PM's I got last week there is the Automated one and then Admin follows up- it is quite hurtful beinjg discriminated against by a computer, or computer program



jheiens said:


> The Tea Party has ALWAYS been under 'Main'.


Actually, Wannabear, it was listed in chit-chat lastweek. Then last night we were in Main and now we're back in chit-chat.

Someone needs to get their act together and it's not Sam!! Especially since chit-chat is not supposed to contain knitting talk.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is our daughter Allison's birthday. She passed away four and a half years ago from breast cancer.She was a bright, beautiful and courageous woman who was a blessing to everyone who knew her.

Every day begins and ends with thoughts of Allison(our first born) but "signature" days like this are especially difficult.

Myfanwy, your music today would be good for me as well. Perhaps I will go find my copies.

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry for the fuzzy photo- Dinah herself died of a pancreatic cancer some 7 years ago.

oh my dear! not yet at five years out- we lost our Mwyffanwy [from whose name is derived my 'user name'] 18 years ago, at only 22 years of age- so I do know a lot of where you are coming from- she was also my first born.



purl2diva said:


> Today is our daughter Allison's birthday. She passed away four and a half years ago from breast cancer.She was a bright, beautiful and courageous woman who was a blessing to everyone who knew her.
> 
> Every day begins and ends with thoughts of Allison(our first born) but "signature" days like this are especially difficult.
> 
> ...


I have gone on to my cd with the sonatas 30, 31 and 32- more restful- which is what I needed- My goodness Beethoven knew loss and what it mean't.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The Tea Party has ALWAYS been under 'Main'.


Actually, Wannabear, it was listed in chit-chat lastweek. Then last night we were in Main and now we're back in chit-chat.

Someone needs to get their act together and it's not Sam!! Especially since chit-chat is not supposed to contain knitting talk.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I meant from the beginning. I was absent last week or I'd have been raising a fuss then too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


I've just posted another, longer and more specific expression of my dissatisfaction with the second removal of the Tea Party from Main to Chit-Chat. Twice in typing, I missed the proper key and it came up as Sh**-Chat, but thought better of leaving it that way as I don't use that word and it certainly doesn't come up around this table with any frequency here. LOLOLO

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

excrement is a fact of life- and I am still too angry over this and other issues, not to be tempted to leave in such a typo!!!! There are times I hate computers!



jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm checking in again. My goodness, it's interesting to see everyone fired up about putting this thread back into Main. I'm glad to see folks taking action instead of just whining about the situation.

I have to wander back off for a snack before I set out for yard-work. The beds around the house are becoming overgrown with weeds (again). I want to have it look as if real people live here. 

I promise to check back in. Meanwhile - everyone keep your chins up!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am wondering whether admin is having problems, as I have pm'd them twice early last week about a workshop, clarifying a question I have ,and usually they answer immediately - no word back and the members here seem to be having the same problem? 

I have never had to wait more than two days in dealing with them regarding the workshops. I am not saying that is what is happening, but am wondering if that is a possibility. Shirley

ps. I have checked their avatar yesterday and today and they show they are off line.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you my fan. It kind of reminds me of my gentleman friend's face. 



myfanwy said:


> I especially love the Christmas stocking- the expression is priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you gagesmom. I have am amazed she is doing so well. And really, she does not even look a day over 90, if that. Imagine her buying her own champagne to celebrate! Hope I have that kind of health as I age. Geez, I am just past half her life now. 



gagesmom said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html
> ...


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Purl, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Today is my youngest son's 25th birthday, also. I am ever grateful for all my children, as they are certainly blessings in our lives. I hope that the music will help you today and that the pain will finally allow fo a few happy memories and a few smiles. It is what our lost souls would want. They are looking down on us and wanting us to know they remain with us through those memories. Hugs to you.



purl2diva said:


> Today is our daughter Allison's birthday. She passed away four and a half years ago from breast cancer.She was a bright, beautiful and courageous woman who was a blessing to everyone who knew her.
> 
> Every day begins and ends with thoughts of Allison(our first born) but "signature" days like this are especially difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the computer has just told me that the 14 year old girl shot deliberately in Pakistan a couple of weeks ago by the Taliban is now able to stand and communicate- her parents must be so relieved. at the risk of raising a controversial subject.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> Marianne - Again so sorry about your wrist; it sounds so painful. Hopefully it will heal very quickly.
> 
> Welcome back KBW-1953; glad your "situation" is better now.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok, for the record here at the Tea Party, here is the PM I sent off to the Administration a few minutes ago.
> ``````~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
> 
> "I am upset that the Tea Party has been moved out of the section called Main and into the section called General Chit Chat.
> ...


Way to go, 5mm! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the computer has just told me that the 14 year old girl shot deliberately in Pakistan a couple of weeks ago by the Taliban is now able to stand and communicate- her parents must be so relieved. at the risk of raising a controversial subject.


Not contoversial when we are concerned for the welfare of a child, no matter how her injury happened.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> ...


From where is this nutcracker pattern?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the computer has just told me that the 14 year old girl shot deliberately in Pakistan a couple of weeks ago by the Taliban is now able to stand and communicate- her parents must be so relieved. at the risk of raising a controversial subject.


Can't see anything controversial about empathizing with the parents of an injured child, Myfanwy. I would hope that parents and others of all faiths and nationalities would find themselves expressing the same feeling and attitudes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been knitting some mini Christmas stockings again this year and thought you might be interested in the pattern. I'm not sure if this'll come up as a link or you might have to cut and paste it.
http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/mini_knitted_christmas_stockings/

Edit - It worked!! :thumbup:
BTW they are really quite easy although the pattern looks complicated at first.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some mini Christmas stockings again this year and thought you might be interested in the pattern. I'm not sure if this'll come up as a link or you might have to cut and paste it.
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/mini_knitted_christmas_stockings/
> 
> Edit - It worked!! :thumbup:
> BTW they are really quite easy although the pattern looks complicated at first.


Thank you for the link, those are so cute. They have been added to my list to make.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

It sure has been busy here overnight and through the morning. A question: has Admin actually explained to anyone why they moved us to Chit-Chat? As others have said, I'll follow TP wherever they put us, but it seems they ought to have given us some background.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ooohhhh so sweet!



gottastch said:


> I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper.
> 
> I finally got a photo taken of my beloved kitty, Cocoa. I took it with the flash on so you can see how dark brown she is with even darker brown tabby stripes. On normal photos she almost appears to be black. She was the runt, when we adopted her. She is now 4 years old and still small at 8 pounds:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ooohhhh so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy "neighbor"  Yes, Cocoa is my baby and has quite the presonality. She will roll over for treats and is the chief food inspector of the house. When DH and I are lazy and eat in the livingroom, she thinks she needs to look over our plates, to make sure everything is "up to code" - hahahaha. :-D :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been knitting some mini Christmas stockings again this year and thought you might be interested in the pattern. I'm not sure if this'll come up as a link or you might have to cut and paste it.
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/mini_knitted_christmas_stockings/
> 
> Edit - It worked!! :thumbup:
> BTW they are really quite easy although the pattern looks complicated at first.


I love these little stockings, Kate! I made some last year to go on gifts but they were made in the round, like a regular sock, and I used leftover variegated sock yarn. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the windmill dishcloth pattern. I read through every page and I did not see the link posted by anyone so here it is if anyone wants to see the photo. I have saved it and will be making it very soon.

http://www.sew-funky.com/2008/05/23/the-windmill-dishcloth/

I was surprised to find the Tea Party in Chit Chat so it looks like it has not been fixed yet. 
I think as someone suggested earlier that if the auto checker moves it like this, it might be a good idea to put 'knitting' back into the title.

I had a post totally deleted because I was 'promoting' a site that you have to sign up for which is against the rules. All I was doing was linking to a great hint provided by a site. If I had not mentioned you have to sign up, it might have been left alone. 
Of course it is possible that they have a list of sites that they will not allow links to - but I wouldn't know about that. Just a thought.
This auto editing is a pain but I suppose it is necessary to a point. I have had a couple of things moved that should have been moved so I was fine with those.

I rarely post in here because by the time I get here it is 12 pages long at least and anything I might say has already been said. I do pop in occasionally to thank members for links and hints etc. I like the recipes and pattern and links of course but you are all such a friendly group. I can only keep track of a few people in my head, you all seem to know each other so well.


----------



## rshiver (Oct 4, 2012)

What a beautiful cat! I love cats and have four. One of my cats is also named Co Co. I named her this for Chocolate because she is so black--all over solid black.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Haven't read all the wonderful comments yet but had to add my 2 cents: Glad to have you back Sam!! Not that we didn't enjoy myfawny and the others--they did a great job too.

But I copied your entire post this time and will be sharing it with my 88 yo friend, Ardella, who knits and crochets every day of her life, has a huge basket of UFOs beside her "crafting" chair which seems to keep growing. She crochets baby booties, blankets, and hats plus all other sorts of miscellaneous seasonal items like snow flakes, doilies, table runners and table clothes. Then she knits all kinds of neck scarves, shawls, hats and more recently fingerless mitts and occasionally a sweater or shrug and enjoys going to fiber shows and LYS and will purchase the latest from hand-painted to home spun yarns. Oh can't forget the huge afghans as wedding presents.

Last year a group of friends got together for lunch and she knit mitts for each one, including the waitress. Then this year someone contacted her and asked if she would crochet snow flake ornaments so she could decorate a special tree, when asked how many, the woman said ohhh about 3 dozen--I couldn't believe it but she just finished them and sent them off--hope she gets reimbursed for her time, but that doesn't seem to bother her. She will make baby booties, the kind that don't slip off easily for anyone she hears is having a baby.

This woman is incredible. She still works, lives in her own house, tends her meandering flower garden and now is busy racking leaves. She lost her husband 30 years ago but has managed to keep her house and live a very useful life thinking of others.

She is not "modernized" so no computer but she enjoys all the patterns and stories that I print out for her. Also I she bakes for every occasion and even ships out her cookies around the world--she has a friend in Belgium who absolutely enjoys her baking. She loves receiving thank notes and letters.

I tell her stories about this favorite site, KP, and the "tea party" group starting with Dave, then Sam, then myfawny, Soreinna, 5mmdpns and all of you from the UK, Canada and the US to the other side of the world, who have been contributing for a while. Now how's that for a story. Take care all, I will read on.



thewren said:


> Here we are at another Friday  the days and weeks seem to fly by. I for one would like it to slow down just a little.
> 
> ...............
> 
> Oh yes  before I forget  today  in 1781  the revolutionary war ended.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


I really enjoyed the link about your great Aunt Dorothy. She surely is some lady and quite amazing for her age. I like her sense of humor as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

for those who are following this conversation, this is the first notice I received last week when we were 'demoted'.



> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Tea Party,12th/13th October, from Largs, Scotland, and Auckland NZ, 2012" was moved to "General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)" section.
> You can find it here:
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello All! 
I've had some busy weekends..... family stuff. Finally able to catch up with everyone and the posts. 
Sending hugs ((())) and prayers to all in need. I read about the issues with admin moving us to general chit-chat.... I too sent a PM asking why. I just really questioned that since Dave posted his knitted patterns each week, and the fact that we have continued the tradition of sharing projects we are working on... as well, as talk of family, sharing recipes, photos from vacations, we should still be on main. Or as others suggested previously, what about a separate section? I know someone has to be the administrator but, didn't several suggest they would do this? 

I have not been posting lately.... but I have been lurking as often as I have been able. 

Sam, glad to see you back as thewren... although I did like Preston. Can't wait to see updated photos of the puppies. 

Marianne, hope you heal quickly. How is your son doing? 

Dreamweaver, how are you fairing? 

Nice to see NanaCaren again. 

Myfanwy, hoping you are getting on okay and that everything with Fale is good. 

I think of all of you often, and will keep in touch. 

Flockie


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the newbies, and welcome back to those that have returned. We are so glad that you have decided to join us. This is a great site and we have become friends as well.

I did write Admin again, and I requested that they give us a reason why we had been moved. I guess it would be a good idea to post a pattern or pattern link at the beginning. I also think that we could help Sam with this. It would be a huge burden for him alone. We could pm him some patterns and he could post one each week. Some of us could also post questions about patterns we are having problems with instead of posting our question individually. Just a thought. Even though I prefer that we be in Main, I just hope that we will continue no matter where we are. I don't know what I would do without the TP!

Love to all!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Personally I will find this group under what ever heading it is under! But truly we are "back on track" and Sam contributed some wonderful patterns most anyone can make.



myfanwy said:


> for those who are following this conversation, this is the first notice I received last week when we were 'demoted'.
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> ...


Way to go, 5mm! :thumbup:[/quote][/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm already in line for the biscuits - they smell so good.

i think admin needs to read this also - and i told them so - let's drag out our wip - maybe even some pictures.

grrrrrrr!!!!!

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> 
> It's Sweetest Day here in the US and if its not already a Hallmark card designated day where you are, I'll take the liberty of declaring it Sweetest Day for everyone here at the Tea Party. I've brought buttermilk biscuits with blackberry jam and Hot Chai Tea for all you sweet people---MMMmmmm can you smell the cardamon and cinnamon? Happy Sweetest Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone got a burr up their butt and told admin we belonged in chit chat - having a bear of a time getting us back on main.

sam



wannabear said:


> Hi Sam! It seems I am coming back at the same time you are, although I didn't get a trip in my time away. And just look at what has happened! Marianne has done something to her wrists, I completely missed that and must find out about it. Somebody had a recipe for oat soup and I need that. I know I need it without having seen it. If somebody could be so kind as to give me a link or the general spot to look in, I would be so appreciative.
> 
> I sure have missed everybody. Now if the topic could go back to where it belongs, that would be nice. It was always the first topic on the digest. What happened?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, Barrie is just over an hour away. I am in the middle of everywhere in southern Ontario..lol. 
St.Catharines is only 1 1/2 hours, and we have relatives in Burlington. I can go to Toronto in under an hour..if the traffic is good..40 minutes. 
June



KBW-1953 said:


> Hi June
> You do not live too far from me. I am up in Barrie. I love both my dog and cat. They keep me warm at night and are my great companions. And they never let me down, except for the odd accident. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a message i got from admin:

"It seems like it evolved from knitting talk to general discussions, which is great, but GCC is now the more appropriate section for it."

we need to convince them otherwise.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no reason you couldn't share the link to a pattern - i think it would be a compliment to the designer to have you like her pattern so well that you would recommend it to others.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning, Afternoon? Evening?? ;-) I've been referred to as a "stubborn o'coot" many a time. I've yet to figure out what a "coot" is.. :lol:
> 5 dpns I'll head over and share my post there also.. sorry didn't think about that.. DUH moment I guess.
> if someone will post the admin link I will add to the bulk of complaints about our move.
> I have a question about posting patterns, is it okay to post a link to a pattern, I have many that I'd love to share, but not sure if that is appropriate.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great colors myfanwy - that deep egg plant - just beautiful. the pattern is beautifully done and shows so well in the colors you used.

sam



myfanwy said:


> For good measure, I am including my current WIP, in photo form- I don't see how photos of our work fall into the category of 'non-knitting chit-chat' and I am responsible for posting a lot- it is not that I am bragging- just I have realised it is a good way of recording what I am up to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just use a regular cotton yarn like peaches and cream or sugar and cream. i don't know - are they worsted weight? i have some other cotton yarn that i also use - as long as it is 100% cotton anything will work. i usually use a seven or eight needle - have used five and sixes and just added stitches - i like my dishrags about 8 to 10 inches square. the smaller the needle the more dense the cloth will be.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam: What weight yarn is the Windmill cloth made in. I'm not familiar with the brand you used. I also assumed it is a cotton yarn.
> 
> Love the idea of the rug.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - if you could find cottong rug yarn - at least i used to be able to buy rug yarn - it was really thick yarn - you could use that on the rug pattern.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam: What weight yarn is the Windmill cloth made in. I'm not familiar with the brand you used. I also assumed it is a cotton yarn.
> 
> Love the idea of the rug.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just use a regular cotton yarn like peaches and cream or sugar and cream. i don't know - are they worsted weight? i have some other cotton yarn that i also use - as long as it is 100% cotton anything will work. i usually use a seven or eight needle - have used five and sixes and just added stitches - i like my dishrags about 8 to 10 inches square. the smaller the needle the more dense the cloth will be.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


thank Sam...I just wasn't familiar with the yarn you had mentioned using. I have quite a bit of sugar and cream and will give this pattern a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - alright people - let us make a concerted effort to change their minds.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soprano knits - how wonderful that you joined us for some tea and conversation - we are so glad to see you - hope you have a great time and will return real soon. there is always fresh tea under the cozy and plenty of room for you to sit - put your feet up and stay a spell.

what have you been knitting lately.

sam



SopranoKnitsNCrochets said:


> Love the line, "it's just that nothing seems to kill me."


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

One way to get young teens out of their "me" mode is getting them involved in volunteering--doing something for someone else. Places like zoos, nursing homes, projects tutoring younger children--there's many opportunities out there. Teens need to be kept busy so they get past this moodiness plus they learn that doing things for the pleasure of it benefiting someone else instead of monitory reasons is a lesson that will stay with them.



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that really is a kind way of putting it - it's her spiteful talking back to her mother that bothers me the most - maybe it is just the age - i don't know - but most of the time it is "all about me".
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jonibee - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we love new people - makes the conversation much more interesting. hope to see you again real soon.

sam



jonibee said:


> I'm new to your tea party and enjoy your posts immensely, you have a way with words ..I love your recipes and instructions that you included and meeting your family via your posts..I hope you're feeling better and am looking forward to your next post..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great dishrags - i'm addicted to knitting them - love the christmas sock - is the nutcracker knit into the sock as you go?

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all! Just found you! Guess those emails to ADM went unread!
Will catch up later when I can sit down and relax with a nice glass of wine. Just finished 300 + cupcakes in my commercial kitchen for a charity event this evening for the Starbright Foundation.
I saw and read the most beautiful knitting technique on KP the other day. Never heard of this art form but I sure want to know more...Scumbling. Hope I am spelling it right. Absolutely beautiful! I want to learn this.

Hope all are well and everyone is recovering from their mishaps earlier in the week. Will catch up on today's posts tomorrow morning.
XO


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - so glad you are doing better - what a marvelous family you have - everyone taking care of everyone - makes me feel or warm inside.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wondered where you were sandy - have a great time on the coast - where are you going?
> 
> have a great and happy birthday.
> 
> ...


We are going down to Long Beach,WA ; actually we are staying in Ocean Park (at the north end of the peninsula. I love that area. close enough to my old stompin' grounds in Oregon (may go down and look around there don't know yet). I know we will go down to Seaside at least. I'm still trying to get caught up with both weeks and do laundry, pack etc. I'd better get going or nothing will be done!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go five - love your way with words.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ok, for the record here at the Tea Party, here is the PM I sent off to the Administration a few minutes ago.
> ``````~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
> 
> "I am upset that the Tea Party has been moved out of the section called Main and into the section called General Chit Chat.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Sam- I am rather partial to that plummy colour- it is quite interesting how the pattern knits in the two different yarns- one almost chenille acrylic- the other a wool mix with soy fibre- personally I like the wool better!



thewren said:


> what great colors myfanwy - that deep egg plant - just beautiful. the pattern is beautifully done and shows so well in the colors you used.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roberta - thanks - i'll tell heidi she has another 14 years of it - lol
there is just no reaching the girl - sometimes i think she goes out of her way to be as nasty as possible. love her dearly but i sure could smach her mouth sometimes - but grandpas are not allowed to do that.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, from my experience with girls, it is "all about me" from the age of 6 to 26. That's when they find out you got smart again! lol
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - i want to do another afghan - but thinking of all the time it takes - but i have an idea in my head that i want to try so will eventually get one started.

sam



Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > go to: http://www.simplebites.net/on-apples-and-fall-recipe-slow-cooker-apple-crisp/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

peggyferrell - i'm so glad you stopped by - hope you enjoyed your tea and conversation and that you will be back real soon. we think having lots of different voices in the conversation makes it so much more interesting.

sam



peggyferrell said:


> I bet this is the place to ask about a "bacon buttie" in a book that takes place in Scotland, the hero eats one for breakfast. My question is, is this Canadian bacon, or what is usually called rashers, in my English cook books.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> for those who are following this conversation, this is the first notice I received last week when we were 'demoted'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and shirley - we are so glad you found us - you fit right in - we look forward to see a lot of you and hearing about the kal's and how they are doing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone. It is 7am here in Calgary and it rained all night and is expected to turn into snow by noon. I found the tea party a couple of months ago when I was searching for teachers for the Workshop section, and have stayed as the recipes are wonderful, and what a nice atmosphere there is here.
> 
> I see quite a few of my friends here and thought it was time I introduced myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - i grieve with you and for you - bushels of hugs winging their way to you.

sam



myfanwy said:


> As always Marge, well thought out and rational- I am dealing with too many issues personally to be logical when writing to Admin- but I will get there. I am working on the principle of catharsis at the moment- had mean't to put on some Bach, but it turns out- what I knew only as Beethoven from the cd itself- is a recording with both the Pathetique and Apassionata Sonatas- so I am getting some of the tears I need to weep, wept. I need to get a sound system set up in my new bedroom- but I have to get in to carpenter mode- and that is usually best left for when Fale is away. The puppy is at my feet- how much I appreciate his loving- except when I trip backwards over him in the kitchen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will do that when i start next weeks tea party - in main of course.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Maybe we need to take a leaf from Dave, and go back to being the 'Knitting Tea Party' instead of shorthanding it- surely the computer could not argue with that. Judging from the two PM's I got last week there is the Automated one and then Admin follows up- it is quite hurtful beinjg discriminated against by a computer, or computer program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purl2diva - healing thoughts and energy coming your way - so difficult to lose a child - hugs to you.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Today is our daughter Allison's birthday. She passed away four and a half years ago from breast cancer.She was a bright, beautiful and courageous woman who was a blessing to everyone who knew her.
> 
> Every day begins and ends with thoughts of Allison(our first born) but "signature" days like this are especially difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sam! I progressed to Beethoven's last three piano Sonatas- they are not so dramatic- more accepting- of course he was closer to his own death. I must dig out my little CD player from the Shambles that is my 'workroom' and swap that for the telly that is in my room at present- I have more control over what CD I play than the TV broadcast. So much bad news in the news broadcasts- we have a segment on Sundays called 'good sorts' last week they featured a seeing eye dog who needed a new home!!!



thewren said:


> myfanwy - i grieve with you and for you - bushels of hugs winging their way to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi all! Just found you! Guess those emails to ADM went unread!
> Will catch up later when I can sit down and relax with a nice glass of wine. Just finished 300 + cupcakes in my commercial kitchen for a charity event this evening for the Starbright Foundation.
> I saw and read the most beautiful knitting technique on KP the other day. Never heard of this art form but I sure want to know more...Scumbling. Hope I am spelling it right. Absolutely beautiful! I want to learn this.
> 
> ...


Scrumbling! Hi Pontuf, yes, the scrumbling technique is a bit different and I would think it is rather an entrelac type of knitting. haha, here in Canada we used to have a radio program broadcast by CBC. The name of the program was "Madly Off in All Directions" and was a humerous look at different aspects of life. The scrumbling technique really reminded me of the program!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go five - love your way with words.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, but I have to give you credit for my inspiration! Your way with words does have a life of its own (and I mean that as a compliment! outstanding gentleman, now we know you as a breeder of labradoodle puppies!) haha, we TP people do know what we want!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what great dishrags - i'm addicted to knitting them - love the christmas sock - is the nutcracker knit into the sock as you go?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think it was knit into the pattern as the stocking was knitted. Intarsia knitting? :?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will do that when i start next weeks tea party - in main of course.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have them copied and ready to go kate - thanks for the link.

sam



KateB said:


> I've been knitting some mini Christmas stockings again this year and thought you might be interested in the pattern. I'm not sure if this'll come up as a link or you might have to cut and paste it.
> http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/mini_knitted_christmas_stockings/
> 
> Edit - It worked!! :thumbup:
> BTW they are really quite easy although the pattern looks complicated at first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sylvia - so glad you stopped by - and hope you find the time to visit us often - that way you will learn to know us better - we are easy to get along with and love new members.

maybe you could show us a picture of the windmill dishcloth when you have yours knitted. i think it is great fun to knit.

am just finishing up an orange picot swirl.

sam



SylviaC said:


> Thanks Sam for the windmill dishcloth pattern. I read through every page and I did not see the link posted by anyone so here it is if anyone wants to see the photo. I have saved it and will be making it very soon.
> 
> http://www.sew-funky.com/2008/05/23/the-windmill-dishcloth/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful ask4j - love stories like that - always good to hear about people that enjoy helping others. thanks for sharing.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Haven't read all the wonderful comments yet but had to add my 2 cents: Glad to have you back Sam!! Not that we didn't enjoy myfawny and the others--they did a great job too.
> 
> But I copied your entire post this time and will be sharing it with my 88 yo friend, Ardella, who knits and crochets every day of her life, has a huge basket of UFOs beside her "crafting" chair which seems to keep growing. She crochets baby booties, blankets, and hats plus all other sorts of miscellaneous seasonal items like snow flakes, doilies, table runners and table clothes. Then she knits all kinds of neck scarves, shawls, hats and more recently fingerless mitts and occasionally a sweater or shrug and enjoys going to fiber shows and LYS and will purchase the latest from hand-painted to home spun yarns. Oh can't forget the huge afghans as wedding presents.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you flockie - don't see enough of you - stop in again when you have time - hope it is real soon.

sam



flockie said:


> Hello All!
> I've had some busy weekends..... family stuff. Finally able to catch up with everyone and the posts.
> Sending hugs ((())) and prayers to all in need. I read about the issues with admin moving us to general chit-chat.... I too sent a PM asking why. I just really questioned that since Dave posted his knitted patterns each week, and the fact that we have continued the tradition of sharing projects we are working on... as well, as talk of family, sharing recipes, photos from vacations, we should still be on main. Or as others suggested previously, what about a separate section? I know someone has to be the administrator but, didn't several suggest they would do this?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - the tea party will continue regardless of where it is put - i think it must be my fault for not putting knitting in the title - will change that next week.

i have lots of patterns i can post - don't worry about that. everyone is welcome to share any patterns they would like to also. if i need some i'll ask - honest. you should see my pattern section in my documents file. lol it looks like the stashes some of you have - full to the brim.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Welcome to the newbies, and welcome back to those that have returned. We are so glad that you have decided to join us. This is a great site and we have become friends as well.
> 
> I did write Admin again, and I requested that they give us a reason why we had been moved. I guess it would be a good idea to post a pattern or pattern link at the beginning. I also think that we could help Sam with this. It would be a huge burden for him alone. We could pm him some patterns and he could post one each week. Some of us could also post questions about patterns we are having problems with instead of posting our question individually. Just a thought. Even though I prefer that we be in Main, I just hope that we will continue no matter where we are. I don't know what I would do without the TP!
> 
> Love to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a good idea ask4j - i will suggest it to heidi - bailee is not too young to volunteer someplace.

sam



Ask4j said:


> One way to get young teens out of their "me" mode is getting them involved in volunteering--doing something for someone else. Places like zoos, nursing homes, projects tutoring younger children--there's many opportunities out there. Teens need to be kept busy so they get past this moodiness plus they learn that doing things for the pleasure of it benefiting someone else instead of monitory reasons is a lesson that will stay with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you post a link to it pontuf?

300 cupcakes - wow - what kind?

do you do catering having a commercial kitchen?

ooh - i want a cupcake right now.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Hi all! Just found you! Guess those emails to ADM went unread!
> Will catch up later when I can sit down and relax with a nice glass of wine. Just finished 300 + cupcakes in my commercial kitchen for a charity event this evening for the Starbright Foundation.
> I saw and read the most beautiful knitting technique on KP the other day. Never heard of this art form but I sure want to know more...Scumbling. Hope I am spelling it right. Absolutely beautiful! I want to learn this.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love knitting with wool - it just feels so good running though my fingers. then i am a bit anal - i really don't like acrylic yarns -tend to stay away from them. cotton - wools - silk - they are my favorite - and i think they wear better and look better.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Thanks Sam- I am rather partial to that plummy colour- it is quite interesting how the pattern knits in the two different yarns- one almost chenille acrylic- the other a wool mix with soy fibre- personally I like the wool better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i asked a newspaper friend one time why there wasn't more good news on the front page - he said "good news doesn't sell." i'm wondering what that says about society at large.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Thank you Sam! I progressed to Beethoven's last three piano Sonatas- they are not so dramatic- more accepting- of course he was closer to his own death. I must dig out my little CD player from the Shambles that is my 'workroom' and swap that for the telly that is in my room at present- I have more control over what CD I play than the TV broadcast. So much bad news in the news broadcasts- we have a segment on Sundays called 'good sorts' last week they featured a seeing eye dog who needed a new home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ooohhhh so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for the photo of Cocoa, but can't find it. It's on page ?????? Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved his expression.

sam

I think it was knit into the pattern as the stocking was knitted. Intarsia knitting? :?[/quote]


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j: Your friend, Ardella, is an amazing lady. Surely wish we could all meet her. Please tell her that for me. So nice that you copy patterns, etc.,for her and telling her what is going on on KP and TP. Oh, and I think I smell some of her goodies baking in the oven!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love knitting with wool - it just feels so good running though my fingers. then i am a bit anal - i really don't like acrylic yarns -tend to stay away from them. cotton - wools - silk - they are my favorite - and i think they wear better and look better.
> 
> sam
> 
> I love to spin as well, but need to sort out building another wheel- my old one was a casualty of one of the 'shifts'- they don't survive well when thrown! love a good fleece!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohhhh so sweet!
> ...


It was in the aborted TP this week, is that still in existence Sam!?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > the computer has just told me that the 14 year old girl shot deliberately in Pakistan a couple of weeks ago by the Taliban is now able to stand and communicate- her parents must be so relieved. at the risk of raising a controversial subject.
> ...


exactly so. I too have been following this story because it does reflect the culture of this area and how slowly it has changed in the treatment of women plus how much people in this area are suffering trying to live day to day lives.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

page 1! it's still there--coco all curled up.



81brighteyes said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ooohhhh so sweet!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

admin said they had combined the two but i don't think the picture made it. maybe it could be reposted.

sam

EDIT --- CHECK PAGE 1



myfanwy said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So I have a question to ask folks...when you make an afghan do you use acrylic yarn or one of the others. I'm making one for DD as I've mentioned and am using acrylic so it is washable. What do the rest of you use when make afghans?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> So I have a question to ask folks...when you make an afghan do you use acrylic yarn or one of the others. I'm making one for DD as I've mentioned and am using acrylic so it is washable. What do the rest of you use when make afghans?


two answers here- Cocoa is on page 1

I prefer a washable wool, infinitely better in my opinion and warmer- unless you have an intolerance to the wool fibre!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only one i have made - was an experiment - is done with acrylic - it's ok -washes up swell - but the one i make for heidi will be in wool - probably a washable wool.

sam

gonna go knit a bit - back in a few



settleg said:


> So I have a question to ask folks...when you make an afghan do you use acrylic yarn or one of the others. I'm making one for DD as I've mentioned and am using acrylic so it is washable. What do the rest of you use when make afghans?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I always use acrylic yarn -- it washes well and wears well. I usually use medium worsted -- Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you flockie - don't see enough of you - stop in again when you have time - hope it is real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


This is really in reply to Flockie- I am a bit too tired to hunt for your post, dear, but great to hear from you! Fale is developing a psychological manipulation, which sometimes goes with the illness- it is very exhausting- and I am still working out how best to handle things- today, thank goodness he is in a sunnier mood- we are just about to go to Church nearly 10-30 am Sunday- I will be in catchup mode later today- enjoy what is left of Saturday for most of you, except for those of you waking up in Australia!!!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aaaah...new box of crayons! We had a cookie tin with the broken crayons to use - except for Christmas we'd get a new box each!! What joy we took in that simple gift.
> 
> Love the lasagna - and slow cooker makes it the best. Just saw America's Test Kitchen today doing a vegetable lasagna which looks like the same recipe with the addition of eggplant, yellow squash, and cottage cheese instead of ricotta. They put 1 tsp of cornstarch in with the cottage cheese to help make it a thicker sauce. Yummy.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for tomorrow. Hope you have as good a day as we had on ours 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, as I found "Cocoa" on page 1 as you said. Very pretty cat.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is an Ann Norling Pattern. I have three different pattern booklets and each one has 4 stocking patterns. see page 4 http://www.straw.com/cpy/AnnNorling/annnorling-4pgcatalog03-11.pdf



mjs said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you bright eyes. I will be interested to see if she replies to my letter that I just sent to her. I think it would be a most amazing visit with her. She has seen a lot of things happen in her lifetime. Way more than most people and the best part is she seems to have a great mind as well. Yes, her humor sounds amazing. LOL



81brighteyes said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I did knit the nutcracker into the stocking although I think you could also put it in later. I just love the personalized stockings. The only problem with a knit stocking, is they are large as they are but they stretch so they hold quite a bit. 



thewren said:


> what great dishrags - i'm addicted to knitting them - love the christmas sock - is the nutcracker knit into the sock as you go?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


You must have her genes as no way you look almost 60. Your aunt looks like the most amazing woman at 110. :thumbup: :thumbup: Now stress shortens your life so now you have a new beginning. Life is never without stress but now it will be normal, not all the time. :wink: If one could be 110 and look that vital, I would be glad to go for it. Love the link provided and the amazing way she met her husband.

Huntsville...My aunt and uncle that I lived with lived there for a few years after Haliburton and before Missisauga and then St. Catharines, but I was already back with my mother and moved to the States. Did visit them there though.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Me too Angora. That is why I am going to go back to Square Dancing now. Over 40 years ago, when I was 18 and getting to the end of my grade 12 year, I started to fall into a deep depression. I slept about 20 hours a day. At the end of the summer, some friends of my parents knew that I wanted to dance so they invited me to go to their Square Dance Group. The only spare man in the group was about 65 but that was ok. I just wanted to dance. He would pick me up and we would go join in the group every week. Eventually I met a young fellow who would go with his parents and we started to go to his parents group and also a teen group so we were dancing 3 nights a week. It was great exercise and got me right out of that depression. I later met my husband and no way was he going to go square dancing so I gave it up. Many a times as the years went by, I regretted giving it up. I regretted marrying this man except I had 3 great kids out of that marriage. I left him finally after 27 years. So now I have been through another bad relationship and a failed engagement also and the past 8 years has been in total depression again and giving up. I finally got the counselling I needed and left again. 
I never want to go through all that again. It seems it gets harder and harder and your self esteem goes down the tube. Not now. I am on my own. I have a nice man that enjoys what I enjoy and will see how this new story goes. I will take my time this time. Now if I want to go somewhere, I do not have to ask anyone. I just go. I am my own boss. I do not really like to be alone but I would rather be alone than back in one of those rotten relationships again. I really never took the time to enjoy a courtship before. Now we go to places we do not need to spend a lot of money to have fun. We plan to ice skate etc. I feel young again and it is so nice to have someone that respects me for a change. Who cares about what I want to do. And who does not want to disappoint me.



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Huntsville has grown quite a bit even since I moved to Ontario 8 years ago. It is quite nice. I enjoy Barrie. Lots of festivals all summer long. I walk along the waterfront walkway and lay and listen to music on the beach. It is a nice atmosphere here.

quote=Angora1]


KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


You must have her genes as no way you look almost 60. Your aunt looks like the most amazing woman at 110. :thumbup: :thumbup: Now stress shortens your life so now you have a new beginning. Life is never without stress but now it will be normal, not all the time. :wink: If one could be 110 and look that vital, I would be glad to go for it. Love the link provided and the amazing way she met her husband.

Huntsville...My aunt and uncle that I lived with lived there for a few years after Haliburton and before Missisauga and then St. Catharines, but I was already back with my mother and moved to the States. Did visit them there though.[/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got finished reading last week's TP


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got finished last week's TP and already there are 17 pages of this weeks. Will I ever get caught up???

Sam,
Had a look at the dishcloth patterns and realized that I've done the picot swirl and made them into place mats. They were quite a hit when I gave them as gifts. Thanks for the recipes too.

Glad to hear that you're starting to feel better. Looking forward to seeing pictures of the pups.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> So I have a question to ask folks...when you make an afghan do you use acrylic yarn or one of the others. I'm making one for DD as I've mentioned and am using acrylic so it is washable. What do the rest of you use when make afghans?


I'm working on my second recent one - 100% machine-washable wool, dk weight. I'm doing it on #4 needles.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> It is an Ann Norling Pattern. I have three different pattern booklets and each one has 4 stocking patterns. see page 4 http://www.straw.com/cpy/AnnNorling/annnorling-4pgcatalog03-11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting because I just bought this pattern, along with some others, and plan to make it for the boy next door.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> For good measure, I am including my current WIP, in photo form- I don't see how photos of our work fall into the category of 'non-knitting chit-chat' and I am responsible for posting a lot- it is not that I am bragging- just I have realised it is a good way of recording what I am up to.


Love the feather and fan pattern and the colors are great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


How can a few complainers, one or two rule the roost. It just doesn't make sense. Another message to Admin. We will see!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SopranoKnitsNCrochets said:


> Love the line, "it's just that nothing seems to kill me."


Me too!!! That was so great and probably so true. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> ...


You sure have been busy, busy, busy. How cute is that stocking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You sure did a great job!!! Those dishcloths also make great facecloths....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> As always Marge, well thought out and rational- I am dealing with too many issues personally to be logical when writing to Admin- but I will get there. I am working on the principle of catharsis at the moment- had mean't to put on some Bach, but it turns out- what I knew only as Beethoven from the cd itself- is a recording with both the Pathetique and Apassionata Sonatas- so I am getting some of the tears I need to weep, wept. I need to get a sound system set up in my new bedroom- but I have to get in to carpenter mode- and that is usually best left for when Fale is away. The puppy is at my feet- how much I appreciate his loving- except when I trip backwards over him in the kitchen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myfanwy...Hugs, hugs, hugs....:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Life sure throws us some curves doesn't it. Sending you love and hugs. Hope you can talk with the nurse and get some more help if that is what is needed or find whatever it is that is needed. Hoping your upcoming trip will bring some relief, but know that isn't stress free either, just different. The Grandchildren will fill your life with love and joy. Oh no, tripping over dogs backwards not allowed. Yikes, that can be dangerous...as you know, I'm sure. Glad/sad you got some tears out. Sad, but know you needed it my friend. Wish I was really there to share a cup with you.
Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> ...


I just got a reply back from the Administration and I sent them back a reply. Here is all the communication between me and them. Now Administration is doing "stupid" talk. It would be interesting to see what Administration says to everyone else who has sent them a PM inquiring about the Tea Party being moved.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"5mmdpns wrote:
I am upset that the Tea Party has been moved out of the section called Main and into the section called General Chit Chat.

You are the one who has stated as to what shall be posted to which sections. Here is a copy and paste as to what it says on the Home page under sections.

Main This is where we talk about anything related to knitting or crochet.

Pictures
This section is for knitting-related pictures. Show off your work here

User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials
Educational knitting and crochet material uploaded by users.

Introduce Yourself
New to the forum? Jump in, say hello, and introduce yourself here.

General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) A place to talk about anything (discussions and pictures NOT related to knitting).

At the Tea Party we do talk about knitting and crocheting. Yes we discuss other things as well.

You said to me last week that you would look into this when I sent you a PM about this. Apparently you did not do this. I would like you to read the Tea Party posts and see what we do discuss. You will see that we do talk about knitting and crochet.

I want to know why you moved the Tea Party out of the Main section. You have failed to give any reasons for this to anyone of the people who do come to the Tea Party and have sent you PMs about this fact.

Administration says, "I can move it back to Main, but then it would be excluded from the digest listings. Would you like me to do that?"

5mmdpns replied, "Why would it be excluded from the digest listings? It has always been in the Main, and in the Latest Digest listings that come out on Saturday. I fail totally to understand any of the reasoning or "big bully" tactics that you are trying to use. So why would you want to start doing this now? Has the Tea Party become so offensive to you that you are now doing this? And why was it ever moved in the first place? Did someone complain that it should be moved out of Main and into General Chit Chat? I am trying to understand you and I am failing to do so." 
Oct 20, 12 19:32:11


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Maybe we need to take a leaf from Dave, and go back to being the 'Knitting Tea Party' instead of shorthanding it- surely the computer could not argue with that. Judging from the two PM's I got last week there is the Automated one and then Admin follows up- it is quite hurtful beinjg discriminated against by a computer, or computer program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

The Knitting Tea Party has my vote. That way people know we aren't political too!!!! Can't be denied.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Knitting done and a WIP


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello you busy people, I've been trying to catch up the last couple of days but you keep ahead of me, probably because the painkillers I'm taking keep putting me to sleep. Unfortunately i can't manage without them yet but I'm hoping it won't be long. I can't do much anyway as I have to hop everywhere & cannot take the risk of putting any weight on my right leg at all, so I'm limited to trips to the bathroom. Exciting!!
On monday I go to see the specialist & hopefully the x-rays will show that the fracture is healing (as well as the new knee) then I may be allowed to start walking. Still. I'm lucky because I don't have to worry about anything, the family are taking great care of me & are enjoying taking the mickey because I have to behave myself for a change. Next time I go to have a joint replaced & people tell me it's a doddle, nothing to it, I will simply raise one eyebrow & say nothing.
I'm sorry to see the problem with admin over where we should be, but as long as I can find it I'll still follow the TP. Funny how people always have to fix things that ain't broken.

Marrianne, you have my sympathy, you don't deserve the problems you get, & my admiration for the way you fight back. I am left handed & though I am a tad ambidextrous I don't know how i could cope without my left hand, let alone knit!! You are amazing, & make me feel ashamed when i'm moaning about my problems.
Must go now, I'm shattered, I've only been asleep for half the day so I'll have to settle down as it's 1am. & I need to take my last dose of medicine for the night. I'll be back tomorrow. Night, night

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessa...Hope you will soon be healed and not in so much pain and discomfort. Healing wishes from afar.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Tessa...Hope you will soon be healed and not in so much pain and discomfort. Healing wishes from afar.


hear hear!! a gentle hug for you! ((((((((((( )))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Autumn in my yard and house.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you, Angora. I'm sure a couple of months from now I'll have forgotten it all.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Thank you, Angora. I'm sure a couple of months from now I'll have forgotten it all.
> 
> Tessa


I sure hope so. Wishing you lots of mobility once you are healed and no pain. Sounds like it is a long way back though. :roll: I'll be glad when it is finally the time that you have forgotten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

settleg said:


> Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)


Settleg...I bought a washable wool and it wasn't for the dryer. I have to tell you that I wish it had been dryer proof too as I know these sweaters will be ruined. If you want to wash something a lot and dryer too I would suggest an alternative to wool. Maybe do some good wool for a throw that you use occasionally but can be on a chair or couch where it is seen a lot and still useable. I think one has to take into account the use something gets. 30+ yrs. later my DH is still wearing a non-wool sweater I made for him and it looks new. Made 3 of the sweaters in wool. Two in blue and one in pink and sure they will get ruined in the dryer:cry:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Seems like they are changing the rules and don't know why suddenly they would exclude us. Hmmmm. Still don't understand.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Myfanwy, so sorry to hear that you still have so much going on... the stress alone is pretty exhausting.

Angora, the photos are lovely. 

Tessa, hope you heal quickly! sending hugs ((()))) and prayers your way.

I heard back from Admin regarding my PM earlier. The reply was... that's great that we discuss so many things including knitting and crocheting.... this is what puts it into the GCC instead of Main. 

Flockie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Today is our daughter Allison's birthday. She passed away four and a half years ago from breast cancer.She was a bright, beautiful and courageous woman who was a blessing to everyone who knew her.
> 
> Every day begins and ends with thoughts of Allison(our first born) but "signature" days like this are especially difficult.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your daughter. I know sharing with Myfanwy will be good for both. Love to you both with such sad memories of such beautiful children.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is what I received from Admin. It looks like we are going to be stuck here. So I guess we just need to accept it and move on.

Just because the topic is located in GCC, doesn't mean you are required to discuss politics or religion.

That topic has evolved from knitting to general discussion. That's great. But that also makes GCC a more appropriate section for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Sorry for the fuzzy photo- Dinah herself died of a pancreatic cancer some 7 years ago.
> 
> oh my dear! not yet at five years out- we lost our Mwyffanwy [from whose name is derived my 'user name'] 18 years ago, at only 22 years of age- so I do know a lot of where you are coming from- she was also my first born.
> 
> ...


_____________________________________________
A beautiful spot Myfanwy. Beautiful memories of such a special child too soon gone and the loss of the friend Dinah too. Sounds like such a hard night for you to get through. Love and prayers.
D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> ...


You are too funny and I know how those accidents happen. Now Myfanwy wanted something to laugh at and I hope she reads your post.
I just saw where she already read it. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SylviaC said:


> Thanks Sam for the windmill dishcloth pattern. I read through every page and I did not see the link posted by anyone so here it is if anyone wants to see the photo. I have saved it and will be making it very soon.
> 
> http://www.sew-funky.com/2008/05/23/the-windmill-dishcloth/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Sylvia. Just kidding, but sorry it has been moved!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, I've had things moved too and tried to learn from it like you. Sure hope people can find us here in Chit Chat now. At least you found us and thanks for stopping by. No, we aren't a fixed group and new people stop in all the time and become friends. So stop by again.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi All  I found the party! Thanks for "updating" the party. I had to go to search to find it and the date helped. Thanks to all who are taking on "Admin"

I think I am caught up. Here's my "two cents":
Prayers for God's will to all who are coping, recovering, grieving and starting over :thumbup: 

An idea for Sam's rug, recycle Tshirts, cut in a spiral from the bottom up and roll into a ball-spray paint the bottom with puff paint or tack on shelf liner-the bumpy kind so you don't take a ride.

Thanks for the stocking sites, I want to make the big ones with the motifs from the little ones...

I am working on my cotton stash by making pot holders for Christmas...they are from a crochet flyer of my GM's so not sure if I can share! Sent a few with my oldest son who just left
the nest and moved 23 hours away...

Count me in on the WW recipes next week, Cardio Dr. said to loose weight. Having a fibro flare, took a trip to ER with chest pain, feel like a fool, but it was not a heart attack, God is good!
Going to watch the Hallmark channel movie with my DH...Have a good one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Haven't read all the wonderful comments yet but had to add my 2 cents: Glad to have you back Sam!! Not that we didn't enjoy myfawny and the others--they did a great job too.
> 
> But I copied your entire post this time and will be sharing it with my 88 yo friend, Ardella, who knits and crochets every day of her life, has a huge basket of UFOs beside her "crafting" chair which seems to keep growing. She crochets baby booties, blankets, and hats plus all other sorts of miscellaneous seasonal items like snow flakes, doilies, table runners and table clothes. Then she knits all kinds of neck scarves, shawls, hats and more recently fingerless mitts and occasionally a sweater or shrug and enjoys going to fiber shows and LYS and will purchase the latest from hand-painted to home spun yarns. Oh can't forget the huge afghans as wedding presents.
> 
> ...


A big hello to Ardella! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like our kind of lady.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I use a lot of cotton and acrylic. Mainly it is financial. When I knit something special or for someone special, I will buy more expensive yarn. My socks are of a higher quality washable wool, but no dryer. I'm not as particular as many knitters about my yarn; if I like it and it fits the pattern, I'll get it. I do think money contributes to many of my choices. My thing is that it is all hand knit with love!

What is the digest? I don't guess I get that. I get a daily forum with lots of different things on it, but the TP is only listed once. I just get the TP through emails that someone has responded. I really don't care where we are as long as we keep going. I do like the sharing that we do and don't want that to stop. You are my go to people when I need a shoulder to cry on or someone to whine to!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Hi All  I found the party! Thanks for "updating" the party. I had to go to search to find it and the date helped. Thanks to all who are taking on "Admin"
> 
> I think I am caught up. Here's my "two cents":
> Prayers for God's will to all who are coping, recovering, grieving and starting over :thumbup:
> ...


Cindy, the scary thing about fibromyalgia is that the fibro person does get non-cardiac chest pain. I have had several and also have had heart pain. My question is, when is it fibro and when is it heart? Best to air on the side of caution by going to the ER. No need to feel like a fool over that one!! 
Gentle hugs from one fibro to another fibro! There are many here who do have fibromyalgia. Living with fibro on a good day still hurts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't want to upset Admin so much that they kick us off! Could they do that?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I use a lot of cotton and acrylic. Mainly it is financial. When I knit something special or for someone special, I will buy more expensive yarn. My socks are of a higher quality washable wool, but no dryer. I'm not as particular as many knitters about my yarn; if I like it and it fits the pattern, I'll get it. I do think money contributes to many of my choices. My thing is that it is all hand knit with love!
> 
> What is the digest? I don't guess I get that. I get a daily forum with lots of different things on it, but the TP is only listed once. I just get the TP through emails that someone has responded. I really don't care where we are as long as we keep going. I do like the sharing that we do and don't want that to stop. You are my go to people when I need a shoulder to cry on or someone to whine to!


Do you get a link in your email address inbox (not the Watched Topics here at the KP) that takes you to the Knitting Paradise? If so, then the link takes you to the Latest Digest. You can also access the Latest Digest by clicking on the word tab of it at the bottom of the page.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you so much for the clear definition of the bacon buttie, it is so easy to get the wrong idea about food in other places. Is beetroot a red vegetable?? In the south it is often pickled and served cold. But I have never had it on a sandwich.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't want to upset Admin so much that they kick us off! Could they do that?


No.
The Administration has recently allowed and opened up the Knitting Paradise to all sorts of rude, crude, nasty, impolite rantings about politics and religion. They dont dare remove a forum topic such as ours that brings class and sophistication and a modem of decorum to this place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i love knitting with wool - it just feels so good running though my fingers. then i am a bit anal - i really don't like acrylic yarns -tend to stay away from them. cotton - wools - silk - they are my favorite - and i think they wear better and look better.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to upset Admin so much that they kick us off! Could they do that?
> ...


Thanks for the reassurance, and as usual, you are correct! I just love you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been busy watching Elizabeth Zimmerman's Workshop videos. Love it. She makes me feel so good because she makes mistakes when she is talking too. What a great knitter and so many good tips. Someone on KP got to take a workshop with her but not sure if it was at the TP or out on the KP forum.

RedKimba...Developments at the office sound interesting to say the least. :roll: Baby kimono sweater sounds lovely.

Marge...Pineapple, mango mojitos. Mmmmmm Sounds so good. 

Gages Mom...You probably knit the pumpkins in your avatar and I'm sure I'll see the answer as I catch up on so many pages. DH had a concert tonight so I finally got on. Whoopee!!

Marianne...Hurts just thinking about them putting your wrist back in place. Glad the swelling is down and pain a little less. Reading further, it sounds still quite painful. Your knitting improvisation set-up sounds amazing. Glad you could keep going on the socks. Picturing the trip with the dogs and can't imagine it. You have help right???

Rookie Retiree...Happy Anniversary tomorrow. 40 years and I hope these are good years. Celebrate!! :thumbup: Thank you for Sweetest Day here at the TP. Perfect for you, as you can celebrate for 2 days.

Kate...Sounds like beautiful weather there and we joined you for most of the day. Beautiful and sunny and went out to the garden to take in the herbs and mint. Funny, but everything else succumbed to the frost but these and they are still hale and hearty. Agnes's cream of oats soup sounds perfect for this weather.

Wannabear...Hope all the horses are home to stay. That is a lot to deal with.


Settleg...Sounds like you really messed up that toe and infections there are much worse as it is harder to heal. Hope infection doesn't set in.

5mmdpns...Thanks for that great letter to Admin. I wrote twice too but love although I said the same thing, You were quite clear and concise.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

JuneLouise...Another Canadian. Thanks for letting us know about the mittens. I want to do mittens and never have. Know grandchildren could use some and have some patterns from a dear KP member, Donmaur - such a sweet lady, also a Canadian. Here's to mittens and shall I also say, our Canadian friends.

KBW...Barrie! I have a girlfriend who lived there and now she is in Wasaga Beach. If I ever make it up to see her we will have too meet along the way somewhere.

Designer1234...We are so glad to have you here. A few months ago I went to a site where I saw your quilt art and it was indeed exquisite. Then I saw your waterfall sweater and loved it. Can't wait to join in with your lessons and KAL's. Almost got to do the socks with 5mmdpns till company, a funeral, and an upcoming reunion took my time. Can't wait to join in on these!!!! Including the shawl. Married 57 yrs. You have me beat by 10 and that serves as an inspiration for many of us. I agree with you on our friends in New Zealand!! Just love our friends from all over the world. 

Sopranoknitsandcrochets....Love your avatar too. Is that money your dog is carrying for you. So cute.

Flockie...So great to see you again. Know you are busy but always enjoy hearing from you. Glad you liked the photos.

Kate... those are the cutest little stockings!!!

Budasha Hi....Oh it is so hard to catch up when you get behind. Hope you are well!!!!

Oh my, I had better post this. Hope it doesn't take up a whole page.  

Sandy...Happy birthday tomorrow. Our grandson's BD is the 22nd. Hope you have a wonderful time. Sounds like a gorgeous place you are going to with being on a beach. Love it. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Oh, Pammie, I do love you too!!! I cherish you all here at the Tea Party. I was just over on another forum posting here at the Knitting Paradise, where a "lurker" was in distress over not finding the Tea Party. I posted a link there to this one. I explained what was happening.
Sam this must be making your head swim! Please do talk to the puppies, they will help sort out the Tea Party! We know they are competent puppies -- Hickory does not have foolish offspring (I think!!!!......)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to upset Admin so much that they kick us off! Could they do that?
> ...


I like that: "class and sophistication" Thanks, 5.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


Oh how lovely your work is. Just love it so much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


Love the skirt, I'm sure the grand daughter will love it too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

How very creative you are. love the photos.



Angora1 said:


> Autumn in my yard and house.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I like that too. And we are classy hotties and sophisticated gents that hang out here!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessa sending bushels of healing thoughts your way. Hope you are feeling better soon.
Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is an explanation about beetroot. Yes it is a red rooted plant. I also boil the leaves like spinach and eat that part as well. Mom used to pickle the beetroot and that is what I put on sandwiches or beside them. And we boiled the beets for a vegetable on the plate. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beetroot



peggyferrell said:


> thank you so much for the clear definition of the bacon buttie, it is so easy to get the wrong idea about food in other places. Is beetroot a red vegetable?? In the south it is often pickled and served cold. But I have never had it on a sandwich.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting done and a WIP
> ...


Thank you... and I admire your work. That stocking is so cute with the hair being curly and what looks like real gold. Haven't done socks yet. Mutual admiration. Glad you like the photos of the yard too with the trees turning colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting done and a WIP
> ...


The only thing that would have made it better would have been if I had knit it in pink. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Splurged and got myself a knitting bag that I just love. I had trouble finding things and when I found this I knew it was my splurge. The flower was given to me when I met some ladies from KP two weeks ago, so I put it on the bag. The tool is a crochet hook on both ends and attached to the handle so I can always have it nearby. Pockets are see through and there are pockets inside bag too. You can see some knitting and rug hooking WIP's. Now that I see the photo, I am amazed. I must like the color of the yarn used on the colorwork bag as the yarn next to it is not the yarn for the bag but for another project. Actually, it came in one of those surprise boxes that Courier770 told us about. Quite beautiful. I am trying to figure out what to make with it. I thought a cowl but all the patterns I have call for bulky yarn and this isn't bulky.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora, I would love to meet you some time. I went to Wasaga Beach a couple of times this year. Had never been there before. My gentleman friend and I went there to see a War of 1812 re-enactment and what a gorgeous resort area it is. Long gorgeous beaches and very fine sand on the shore of Georgian Bay in Lake Huron. I then went again this Fall when my 87 year old Dad came from BC for a visit. We went to see the first day opening of the SS Keewatin boat. It was built in the very early 1900s and was so beautiful. I will post a couple of pics of it. It is only about an hour from me so yes, we can surely meet and have lunch or coffee or whatever you would like.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Careful Angora, Sam is going to have you knitting him that pink tooto for our party goings on at The Rock!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures of the SS Keewatin.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I still see it on page 1



thewren said:


> admin said they had combined the two but i don't think the picture made it. maybe it could be reposted.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Now that got a guffaw right as I was having some frozen banana. I'm still laughing. :XD:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Fall Colours in Algonquin Park at end of September 2012


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Coco looks just like my Tommy.



Ask4j said:


> I still see it on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Coco looks just like my Tommy.



Ask4j said:


> I still see it on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else got the email from Knit Picks, but they have all of their needles on sale. Looks like a pretty good deal. Can't remember how much, but seemed significant.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of the SS Keewatin.


That is a beautiful boat and so nice to see your father. Quite fancy and you have to love those windows. We used to vacation up in that area when we lived in Toronto. So beautiful.

When I lived in Haliburton, we just went further into the wilds for vacation. At the time my aunt and uncle had a cabin on a lake and you could only get there by boat. Now all kinds of people can drive there and have cabins one after the other. My favorite place I lived was in that area. When we went to the cabin there was no electricity, cooked on the wood stove, picked wild strawberries, learned to fish & live in the wild. Not sure I could do it now. My idea of camping now is a hotel. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: Used to love it though. Remember looking at the stars with no electrical lights anywhere around. I still go out in the wee hours of the morning and look up at the stars, but I'm afraid the lights keep one from seeing as much as they could. Still love that feeling of looking up and realizing how small we are and how vast space is. Oh my, all sorts of memories. I'd better stop.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> http://store.cocoknits.com/categories/patterns/free-patterns/
> 
> Sam.... there are two rug patterns on this free page. the rectangular one is done with torn sheets and the half circle one is awfully cute and i think would be nice in front of the kitchen sink as well.
> 
> On the salt,,,, it is used to serve on and then just rinsed with water and dried. I think the blocks run about $35.... I have a little jar of coursely ground and also have some lavender salt... nice on a mild fish....


thanks, Jynx! I love the half-round rug and the idea of recycling sheets from the thrift store. We have painted concrete floors and I think one at the side of the bed would be nice too, as well as in the kitchen and the bathroom :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if anyone else got the email from Knit Picks, but they have all of their needles on sale. Looks like a pretty good deal. Can't remember how much, but seemed significant.


Yes, I got their email about them. I get their emails regularily. They have some really good deals and sales on. The yarn is absolutely gorgeous to look at too! Unfortunately, I am not one of the places that they offer free shipping to. The cost of that alone is more than the stuff is worth to me. The sock videos done by Kelly are absolutely sock ON! I have bookmarked Kelly's mitten videos but have not had oportunity to watch them yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Fall Colours in Algonquin Park at end of September 2012


Took a deep breath with this one. Used to go there for picnics, swimming, and feeding deer. One time I had 13 deer come right up and eat out of my hand. Just so beautiful. Great memories there. Thank you so much.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)


The afghan I just finished (accidentally 75x77, knitted in one piece) is of machine-washable wool. I spread it on a bed to dry and it was fine. The one I'm working on now is machine-washable and -dryable and will definitely not be as large. Usually they say if it is machine-washed it should be machine-dried, but I think that may apply more to non-wool.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hi Angora. I used to haunt the tea party last year. Ran into some problems in a relationship I was in and left. Now starting over and trying to find myself again.


Glad to see you back - starting over can be both hard and liberating (speaking from experience) - I hope that for you it's the latter. :-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)


From the tiny picture I couldn't tell when this picture was taken. It had not quite been finished, though had been washed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you!



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > For good measure, I am including my current WIP, in photo form- I don't see how photos of our work fall into the category of 'non-knitting chit-chat' and I am responsible for posting a lot- it is not that I am bragging- just I have realised it is a good way of recording what I am up to.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I love to camp. Have not camped in many years now. Where I was living, it was always work work work. My partner at the time did not like holidays unless we could tie work in with it. We did have a large Toy Hauler for taking the product to shows and we could camp on site for the shows. And we lived in a broken down mobile home that should have been condemned. But what I considered camping was being in a sleeping bag in a tent and cooking over a campfire. Luckily, the new man in my life loves camping also. He has a 3 room tent and I managed to get my old sleeping bag that was in storage for 8 years. More things for me to look forward to. We are hoping to go camping in the Springtime. Can hardly wait to hear the sounds of the woods and the smells and the gorgeous sites around me. 
And another thing I have been missing out on was celebrating holidays. My partner never liked Christmas and hated it because no one else worked on Christmas Day. I am so going to enjoy decorating my place this year. I have all my decorations I have made over the years and it may be Christmas overload but I am going to have a Christmas this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I avoid drying the wool in a drier- I have a rack [small] or I hang them over several rows of my rotary line outside.
Also suspend every thing on towels



settleg said:


> Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Bellestarr, it is going to be a bit of both but mostly liberating. I have a lot of hurdles to climb yet but I am going to make it.



bellestarr12 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Angora. I used to haunt the tea party last year. Ran into some problems in a relationship I was in and left. Now starting over and trying to find myself again.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny with my new name. I look at it and read it like it is someone else till I realize I wrote it. I'm keeping a notebook too of all my projects.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora, if you do not stop by and see me when you are up here again, I am going to be upset. Sounds like we like the same things.



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Fall Colours in Algonquin Park at end of September 2012
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora- who knows one day we may share that cup of tea! It would be fantastic to meet up!



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > As always Marge, well thought out and rational- I am dealing with too many issues personally to be logical when writing to Admin- but I will get there. I am working on the principle of catharsis at the moment- had mean't to put on some Bach, but it turns out- what I knew only as Beethoven from the cd itself- is a recording with both the Pathetique and Apassionata Sonatas- so I am getting some of the tears I need to weep, wept. I need to get a sound system set up in my new bedroom- but I have to get in to carpenter mode- and that is usually best left for when Fale is away. The puppy is at my feet- how much I appreciate his loving- except when I trip backwards over him in the kitchen!!!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> I love to camp. Have not camped in many years now. Where I was living, it was always work work work. My partner at the time did not like holidays unless we could tie work in with it. We did have a large Toy Hauler for taking the product to shows and we could camp on site for the shows. And we lived in a broken down mobile home that should have been condemned. But what I considered camping was being in a sleeping bag in a tent and cooking over a campfire. Luckily, the new man in my life loves camping also. He has a 3 room tent and I managed to get my old sleeping bag that was in storage for 8 years. More things for me to look forward to. We are hoping to go camping in the Springtime. Can hardly wait to hear the sounds of the woods and the smells and the gorgeous sites around me.
> And another thing I have been missing out on was celebrating holidays. My partner never liked Christmas and hated it because no one else worked on Christmas Day. I am so going to enjoy decorating my place this year. I have all my decorations I have made over the years and it may be Christmas overload but I am going to have a Christmas this year.


Sounds so wonderful, like you are finally set free!!!! Have the feeling you will be soaring now. I will admit, there is nothing like a campfire and coffee made over the open fire. We camped all the way across the States to California and had quite some experiences. Then we camped going East through New England and up into Canada and back along the northern edge of Lake Ontario and on back home. Just not sure how my joints and back would do, but remember the sounds of the fire crackling, roasted marshmallows, coffee and looking at the sky. It should be a wonderful time for you. You deserve it dear. Each day is a new beginning now.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Angora- who knows one day we may share that cup of tea! It would be fantastic to meet up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I know one thing for sure, we are Knitting Paradise Tea Party pen pals. There is always that dream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


that is the idea- more and more illustrations of our work and they will have to list us under 'pictures'. [now what a furore that could raise- I don't like the threat in the reply to 5mmdpn's PM.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> 
> It's Sweetest Day here in the US and if its not already a Hallmark card designated day where you are, I'll take the liberty of declaring it Sweetest Day for everyone here at the Tea Party. I've brought buttermilk biscuits with blackberry jam and Hot Chai Tea for all you sweet people---MMMmmmm can you smell the cardamon and cinnamon? Happy Sweetest Day.


What is "Sweetest Day" exactly? I've seen it on calendars occasionally for as long as I can remember but have never known what it stands for, though it sounds very nice.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I must sign off for the night and get to bed. I have an unpleasant task for me to do before I snuggle down for the night. Seems that a dreaded mouse thinks it should make its home in my house. I shall have to set the trap for it tonight. I have tried discussing with it why it is not a good thing to live in my house, after all, it is my name on the title! But it persists on staying here. I have given it eviction notices but ...... *big sigh*

I have cat allergies or I would march right out and get me a puddy-tat!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You cannot even begin to know how free I feel now. I can stay up as long as I want to. I can sleep in if I want to. I do not have to be out in the cold fixing an outdoor furnace in the middle of a -35*C night by myself. No more cold nights in a trailer that leaks like a sieve, and buckets all around to catch the water that is coming in. No more windows that have inch gaps between the framework and the window itself and the sills that are almost non existant anymore because of rot. No more cold floors because the cats have pulled out all the insulation from below. No more rages and being woke up in the middle of the night with a full blown rage and my clothes being thrown all over my room. I now have a very tidy home. I have peace.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

5, Tommy takes care of that problem in my home. He seemed awful interested in something under my bathroom sink last night.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> 5, Tommy takes care of that problem in my home. He seemed awful interested in something under my bathroom sink last night.


*chuckles* I am allergic to Tommy!!! otherwise that is my choice of mouser to have! :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the computer has just told me that the 14 year old girl shot deliberately in Pakistan a couple of weeks ago by the Taliban is now able to stand and communicate- her parents must be so relieved. at the risk of raising a controversial subject.


I hadn't heard that - thank you for sharing the wonderful news. I'm sure all of us at the tea party wish that brave, beautiful young woman a full recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh my gosh, Coco looks just like my Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't pets just wonderful when you go through a crisis. They are just so loving and can help pull you through. They never criticize you and they are always happy to see you. So glad you had those two sweethearts.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I can appreciate that 5. What a shame! Amazing how they made cartoons of mice and cats when we were young and the mouse was the hero and the cat was the villain. LOL


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a message i got from admin:
> 
> "It seems like it evolved from knitting talk to general discussions, which is great, but GCC is now the more appropriate section for it."
> 
> ...


Someone else suggested changing the name back to "Knitting Tea Party" - and maybe making sure we start out with knitting-related posts would appease those in power. Not that I'm much help there - it was already on p. 22 by the time I was able to check in! Of course, I'll follow y'all wherever they put us, but it does seem unfair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And not forgetting the more immediate loss that Diva is going through.



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the fuzzy photo- Dinah herself died of a pancreatic cancer some 7 years ago.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Tessa...Hope you will soon be healed and not in so much pain and discomfort. Healing wishes from afar.


ditto Tessa from even farther afield!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora, It was very sad for me when I moved away from my situation as I had to leave one of my beloved cats behind. I could only keep two pets and my dog, born the day after 9/11 had been with me a long time. He is my sidekick. Tommy was the quieter of the two cats. And the other cat was the one that could accept my previous partner. I cried all the way down to Barrie. Once I went into the shelter, there was an amazing program where a local vetrinarian took both pets into their care for the 9 weeks I was in the Women's Shelter. I went to see them every single day but the look on their faces when I left them there every day broke my heart. I took the dog out for walks and I would spend time loving and petting my cat. For the week before moving in, I spent painting my suite. I would pick the dog up in the morning and bring him there with me and take him back in the evening. The first night I had them both with me for the night, poor Tommy would hide during the daytime and then pounce on me at night, rub his dear little head on my face and jump off the bed again and that went on all night long as I fell asleep. My animals are so happy to be together with me now. Tommy will sit in the window and watch the bird feeder I have set up outside the livingroom window. and a crazy black squirrel has discovered that the cat cannot get at him so he will walk across in front of the window and then come right back and stand up at the window taunting Tommy. Tommy's tail just flicks back and forth. I am sure it is some sort of sign language. LOL



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh, Coco looks just like my Tommy.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Funny thing is I have the house to myself unexpectedly for an hour or so- back to Beethoven I think. 
Thank you for understanding!



flockie said:


> Myfanwy, so sorry to hear that you still have so much going on... the stress alone is pretty exhausting.
> 
> Angora, the photos are lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the Halloween sweater I made for our not-quite-2-year-old unofficial granddaughter, Rory. I think she's the cutest little witch I ever saw, and the sweater is big enough that I think she'll be able to wear it next year too. Right now it's more like a sweater-coat, but she loves it and didn't want to take it off!

The pattern is at: http://www.petitepurls.com/Fall11/fall2011_p_buildingblocks.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how cute. It is just lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh my dear! how nasty- to top it off the dogs created a bit of mayhem a few nights ago but were too slow to catch a large rat!



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I must sign off for the night and get to bed. I have an unpleasant task for me to do before I snuggle down for the night. Seems that a dreaded mouse thinks it should make its home in my house. I shall have to set the trap for it tonight. I have tried discussing with it why it is not a good thing to live in my house, after all, it is my name on the title! But it persists on staying here. I have given it eviction notices but ...... *big sigh*
> 
> I have cat allergies or I would march right out and get me a puddy-tat!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Angora- who knows one day we may share that cup of tea! It would be fantastic to meet up!
> ...


My note to admin was replied with Thanks for the feedback with no note as to what they intend to do about it.m Copy to follow:
margewhaples wrote:
It is appalling for all of us at the tea party to be included in the chit chat category. We chiefly are sharing experiences that occur in around and about our knitting projects. While we have contemplated asking for a separate category such as pictures has, we include pictures, family life, patterns we have designed,used or links to them. We share experiences of family and friends but chiefly come together wkly and through the week as one would attend a tea party with needles and projects in tow. Knitting is a hobby not chit chat which is idle. The chitchat category demeans the tea party and its participants. The only reason we have not made a separate category is that notifications and connections would then not be as available to new members to see. We have grown and expanded in the main category- So please leave us there. Marlark Marge-margewhaples


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well folks. Have enjoyed me day off and on and am going to head to bed and read for awhile. I wish you all pleasant dreams tonight and may we all wake up bright eyed and bushy tailed. Night night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my favorite saying "i'd rather be alone than wish i was".

sam


KBW-1953 said:


> Me too Angora. That is why I am going to go back to Square Dancing now. Over 40 years ago, when I was 18 and getting to the end of my grade 12 year, I started to fall into a deep depression. I slept about 20 hours a day. At the end of the summer, some friends of my parents knew that I wanted to dance so they invited me to go to their Square Dance Group. The only spare man in the group was about 65 but that was ok. I just wanted to dance. He would pick me up and we would go join in the group every week. Eventually I met a young fellow who would go with his parents and we started to go to his parents group and also a teen group so we were dancing 3 nights a week. It was great exercise and got me right out of that depression. I later met my husband and no way was he going to go square dancing so I gave it up. Many a times as the years went by, I regretted giving it up. I regretted marrying this man except I had 3 great kids out of that marriage. I left him finally after 27 years. So now I have been through another bad relationship and a failed engagement also and the past 8 years has been in total depression again and giving up. I finally got the counselling I needed and left again.
> I never want to go through all that again. It seems it gets harder and harder and your self esteem goes down the tube. Not now. I am on my own. I have a nice man that enjoys what I enjoy and will see how this new story goes. I will take my time this time. Now if I want to go somewhere, I do not have to ask anyone. I just go. I am my own boss. I do not really like to be alone but I would rather be alone than back in one of those rotten relationships again. I really never took the time to enjoy a courtship before. Now we go to places we do not need to spend a lot of money to have fun. We plan to ice skate etc. I feel young again and it is so nice to have someone that respects me for a change. Who cares about what I want to do. And who does not want to disappoint me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - the skirt is wonderful - and looks like the shawl will keep her really warm. i do like the yarn for the scarf - it should be really soft feeling around your neck.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you bushels of healing energy tessadele - sam



Tessadele said:


> Hello you busy people, I've been trying to catch up the last couple of days but you keep ahead of me, probably because the painkillers I'm taking keep putting me to sleep. Unfortunately i can't manage without them yet but I'm hoping it won't be long. I can't do much anyway as I have to hop everywhere & cannot take the risk of putting any weight on my right leg at all, so I'm limited to trips to the bathroom. Exciting!!
> On monday I go to see the specialist & hopefully the x-rays will show that the fracture is healing (as well as the new knee) then I may be allowed to start walking. Still. I'm lucky because I don't have to worry about anything, the family are taking great care of me & are enjoying taking the mickey because I have to behave myself for a change. Next time I go to have a joint replaced & people tell me it's a doddle, nothing to it, I will simply raise one eyebrow & say nothing.
> I'm sorry to see the problem with admin over where we should be, but as long as I can find it I'll still follow the TP. Funny how people always have to fix things that ain't broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> 
> It's Sweetest Day here in the US and if its not already a Hallmark card designated day where you are, I'll take the liberty of declaring it Sweetest Day for everyone here at the Tea Party. I've brought buttermilk biscuits with blackberry jam and Hot Chai Tea for all you sweet people---MMMmmmm can you smell the cardamon and cinnamon? Happy Sweetest Day.


 I don't think I've ever had cardamon. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures daralene - love the colored leaves. ours are starting to turn also.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Autumn in my yard and house.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I like your quote, and it is so true. I have been alone almost 22 years, and I know that I am set in my ways! I stay up as late as I want, sleep as much as I want, and leave dishes in the sink. I do miss having someone in my life, but it would have to be a very special someone. I don't often get lonely, but I do sometimes miss "what could have been." Basically, I am a happy person, and I can knit as much as I want. I also spend my money however I want. There are a lot of good things in my life. It will take a lot for me to change for some man, and I don't know if I would even want to. I do miss many things about marriage, but mine wasn't a good marriage, so I'm better off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweaters daralene - sam



Angora1 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey cindy - good to see you - i never thought of t-shirt material - think of all the colors you could get into a rug.

sam



Cindycz said:


> Hi All  I found the party! Thanks for "updating" the party. I had to go to search to find it and the date helped. Thanks to all who are taking on "Admin"
> 
> I think I am caught up. Here's my "two cents":
> Prayers for God's will to all who are coping, recovering, grieving and starting over :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> ...


Cardamom is lovely! Delicate, hard to describe, maybe a bit lemony-spicy? Used in some Scandinavian sweet buns, but I don't have the recipe


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. Now about that picot swirl cloth: I really have to be "angry" at you for that one. :-D I already have four projects on the needles, two more kitted up from last week's KP reading, and three more to start and finish before Christmas. Jiminy Crickets!! At this rate, the picot swirl won't get done until 2015! Oh! And Sorlenna, I see you over there on the sideline with your enticing little hat pattern. Yeah, I've already added it to the list. Do you mind waiting until 2016 before I finish it? :roll: 

:shock: hi everyone, i have been keeping up sorta, too much family stuff still. but i agree, i am never gonna get caught up before christmas, and i wanted to start myself a cowl "Elizabeth Cowl" designed by Katie Mayer, but i need to do another childs sock hat, then finish a couple dish cloths, sam i definatly gotta try the short row dish clothes. so much to try and not a fast enough knitter :? But i trudge on.
i have the herb chicken dumpling recipe, gonna use egg noodles instead (i am not a fan of dumplings, bj is, but its not happening) :lol: i am gonna make some lasagna using the zuc instead of the pasta. we ate at a "on the border" restaurant and i had the chick fajitas with yellow and zuch. squash loved it. 
i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it :?: 
i will be reading along, just don't have time to stay caught up and write. sister has really got some issues going on, bad diabetic, yet they can't pull off enough fluid, because of the last wks bleeding issue and are afraid if they pull of to much fluid, it could cause internal bleeding, i get so agrivated at her most times, but i really love the ol toot, and sure hate what she has done to her body. so yes its helping me to stay on the straight and narrow as far as bad eating habits, i do splurge from time to time, but i just get right back to eating good the next meal. thats the only way i can do it, cause i am not perfect :hunf: oh, i can't let bj hear me say that......... :XD: everyone take care and what a blessed place this is. 
by the way, still no word from martin keith, maryann are you still on the mend, joe let go of that dusting cloth and speak :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cute little witch - and a great sweater.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Here's the Halloween sweater I made for our not-quite-2-year-old unofficial granddaughter, Rory. I think she's the cutest little witch I ever saw, and the sweater is big enough that I think she'll be able to wear it next year too. Right now it's more like a sweater-coat, but she loves it and didn't want to take it off!
> 
> The pattern is at: http://www.petitepurls.com/Fall11/fall2011_p_buildingblocks.html


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Purl, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Today is my youngest son's 25th birthday, also. I am ever grateful for all my children, as they are certainly blessings in our lives. I hope that the music will help you today and that the pain will finally allow fo a few happy memories and a few smiles. It is what our lost souls would want. They are looking down on us and wanting us to know they remain with us through those memories. Hugs to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myfanwy: Tiajuana Brass would be my choice as the beat just won't let you down. I had a dog named Geminesse and when she saw me depressed she would come over put her nose on my knee and paw until I would play with her. Then she would do some funny thing and I would laugh and pick her up and cuddle her. My Dad called her "talking eyes".


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

May I ask why there seems to be two tea parties now? One here and one in "Main".
Have you moved home?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy contacted by by pm some days back - i will post her pm here and you can take it for what it is worth.

Hi Sam I'm a little concerned about the following message. Do you have any idea if this is our Martin Keith? Sandy

I just got a PM from pinkmarie and she sent me this message:

pinkmarie wrote:
Hi Sandy-you don't know me--I have read the tea party for some time,but haven't joined in. I feel like I know everyone. Have wondered about Martin Keith-and see that you have pm him. I was looking on line today and found this--am hoping it was not him-but it is where he was from.

http://www.stewartfh.com/visitations/View.php?id=3776

Just wanted someone else to check it out. Thanks Donna

Hi Donna,

I don't know if it is our Martin or not , but it would explain why I haven't heard from him. Thank you.
Sandy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh dear.



thewren said:


> sandy contacted by by pm some days back - i will post her pm here and you can take it for what it is worth.
> 
> Hi Sam I'm a little concerned about the following message. Do you have any idea if this is our Martin Keith? Sandy
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it 

I grew up using malt vinegar on fish and chips. I still use it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tryalot - we are trying to get it settled - we think we belong in main - admin wants to put us in chit chat - we are working on it.

sam

hopr to see you back real soon.



tryalot said:


> May I ask why there seems to be two tea parties now? One here and one in "Main".
> Have you moved home?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - how are you doing?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - how are you doing?
> 
> sam


getting there Sam- Fale just came home from an extra class at church- all fired up with conversation with his new young friends- so that is all to the good! I am going out myself- hopefully in about half an hour- it is good to get out of the house- the dogs have just come in from an all day outside- Ringo dirty in the undercarriage- but not as bad as it was in the winter rains!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All  I found the party! Thanks for "updating" the party. I had to go to search to find it and the date helped. Thanks to all who are taking on "Admin"
> ...


Cindy: I add my two cents also. You have no way to distinguish as a patient the difference. So to the Er is an appropriate action unless you are certain it is fibro. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I am turning in for the night. The trip to the mall and to Sprouts wore me out today and there was slight drizzling so I may pay for it tonite or tomorrow. Thank goodness my friend bought me an umbrella and my 3 were stollen in the car and had not been replaced. Continue to pm administration re: appropriate place for tp is in main. Otherwise people have to hunt for us and would never think to find us in chit chat.
It is ridiculous. Make our day and place us where we belong administration!!!!! Marlark Marge.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I like your quote, and it is so true. I have been alone almost 22 years, and I know that I am set in my ways! I stay up as late as I want, sleep as much as I want, and leave dishes in the sink. I do miss having someone in my life, but it would have to be a very special someone. I don't often get lonely, but I do sometimes miss "what could have been." Basically, I am a happy person, and I can knit as much as I want. I also spend my money however I want. There are a lot of good things in my life. It will take a lot for me to change for some man, and I don't know if I would even want to. I do miss many things about marriage, but mine wasn't a good marriage, so I'm better off.


Well said, Pammie! I'm in much the same situation and have come to value the alone part of my life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are getting some much needed rest myfanwy - and hopefully fale continues to be in a good mood.

to my bed i must go before i fall off the chair.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you are getting some much needed rest myfanwy - and hopefully fale continues to be in a good mood.
> 
> to my bed i must go before i fall off the chair.
> 
> sam


Hoping when you read this that you have had a really good sleep- and that the puppies are being a delight- they must be so big by now- dogs mature so quickly! Fale is happily sorting through things in his room and watching the television- I must unwind- then I will use one of my standby sleeping pills- to make sure I get some quality rest! only ever use them when going through 'sticky patches' like this has been. It was such a surprise how happy he was when he came home from his class. Also it was the childrens program in Sacrament- he really loved watching and listening to the children as each one contributed their part. Most of the children were dressed in white- something many of the Samoan and Tongan Churches do. Take care! hope you have conquered that cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> 
> I grew up using malt vinegar on fish and chips. I still use it.


my favourite is the cider vinegar, or a good wine vinegar


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

my goodness I don't think I have listened to the Tiajuana Brass for decades- don't listen to the appropriate radio staion!



margewhaples said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Purl, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Today is my youngest son's 25th birthday, also. I am ever grateful for all my children, as they are certainly blessings in our lives. I hope that the music will help you today and that the pain will finally allow fo a few happy memories and a few smiles. It is what our lost souls would want. They are looking down on us and wanting us to know they remain with us through those memories. Hugs to you.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I heard back from Admin and I feel like they are not going to change their minds. I wrote back, but something happened and it didn't send. I thought that may be a sign to just let it go. We will survive no matter where we are!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow great sweaters I am looking for a pattern like the 2nd picture to knit for my grandson, found loads but they are all knitted in aran wool and I want double knitting, do any of you ladies and gents know of any I can download.
My thoughts and prayers go to all those in need, I mite not post often but I so enjoy reading all your posts and feel I am among friends that I could trust if I ever need help or advice. Thank you all lyn xx


Angora1 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow love the skirt can you share a link to the pattern
lyn xx


Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to upset Admin so much that they kick us off! Could they do that?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I had fish and chips last Dec. in a hotel and got food poisoning from the tartar sauce also. Two of us ate the F&C but I was the only one that had the sauce. Not fun. Thankfully I felt better by the next day as I had to fly out of Toronto that morning.



NanaCaren said:


> i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> 
> I grew up using malt vinegar on fish and chips. I still use it.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I sent you a PM Sam.

Roberta



thewren said:


> roberta - thanks - i'll tell heidi she has another 14 years of it - lol
> there is just no reaching the girl - sometimes i think she goes out of her way to be as nasty as possible. love her dearly but i sure could smach her mouth sometimes - but grandpas are not allowed to do that.
> 
> sam
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you - it was quite a nice day yesterday and today will be great too. We picked up my car after being at the body shop (funny, I never thought about it before, but that might sound funny to UK and NZ and AUS friends) where it was getting a new coat of paint. The hood and roof were chipping pretty badly and since they use salt here in the winter to keep our roads clean, rusting would surely have set in if the metal hadn't been protected. The car is a bright metallic/diamond white and I've had it for over 6 years and it's still has under 70,000 miles on it---it has a long way to go. DH keeps our cars running great until they hit the 120,000 mile mark or so and just not worth the extra expense at that time. His car had over 150,000 miles on it when he sold it this year and bought a new Jeep Grand Cherokee. My car looks great--a great face lift!

Today, I'm having brunch with a group of breast cancer survivors (the Breast Friends for Life) and it will be a good time catching up with everyone. We've supported each other through a lot of issues over the past five years and it's always a special time when we get together.

Can't wait to try the two washcloth patterns (maybe even a rug - I have some 8 ply cotton yarn that should work well for that & have some extra if anyone needs some. I use it for making market bags also).



oddball said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaah...new box of crayons! We had a cookie tin with the broken crayons to use - except for Christmas we'd get a new box each!! What joy we took in that simple gift.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > hope you are getting some much needed rest myfanwy - and hopefully fale continues to be in a good mood.
> ...


So glad today was better for you, hope it continues. (((  )))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> ...


Over here in a Fish and Chip shop (every town has at least one, we've got 5!) you are automatically asked, "Salt and vinegar?" when you buy fish and chips (fries). However, in the Edinburgh area (east coast) you are asked, "Salt and sauce?" as they seem to prefer sauce (I think brown, maybe tomato?) to malt vinegar.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I heard back from Admin and I feel like they are not going to change their minds. I wrote back, but something happened and it didn't send. I thought that may be a sign to just let it go. We will survive no matter where we are!


I got a reply too which just said, ' Thanks for your feedback.' :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing --- I collect Christmas Stocking patterns and hadn't seen these before --- I have some vintage ones from Bucilla and have the Mary Maxim booklets, so I can now add these to the collection. Very nice and you did a great job on the nutcracker one for your dear friend.


KBW-1953 said:


> It is an Ann Norling Pattern. I have three different pattern booklets and each one has 4 stocking patterns. see page 4 http://www.straw.com/cpy/AnnNorling/annnorling-4pgcatalog03-11.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

these are beautiful!!! Well done and hope to see pictures of recipients in their new items.



Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol



gottastch said:


> I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper.
> 
> I finally got a photo taken of my beloved kitty, Cocoa. I took it with the flash on so you can see how dark brown she is with even darker brown tabby stripes. On normal photos she almost appears to be black. She was the runt, when we adopted her. She is now 4 years old and still small at 8 pounds:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't looked at the history, but do believe that it was a Hallmark card created or florist created holiday to sell more of their stuff. It's a broader category, but same as Valentine's Day where (for me anyway) I celebrate all the sweet people in my life.



bellestarr12 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the clear bag with the acqua trim....where or where did that come from?

I off to go back to the beginning to copy and save the recipes and patterns and then to fire off another email to Admin....I got the same "thanks for the feedback" email. 

I think adding Knitting to the name will help avoid the auto correct feature built into the programming. There are many things in main that are not knitting related at all...doesn't seem like there's any consistency.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for sharing --- I collect Christmas Stocking patterns and hadn't seen these before --- I have some vintage ones from Bucilla and have the Mary Maxim booklets, so I can now add these to the collection. Very nice and you did a great job on the nutcracker one for your dear friend.
> 
> 
> KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This is kind of what I am looking for. Any help in finding it would be appreciated. I just want the pattern.



KBW-1953 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing --- I collect Christmas Stocking patterns and hadn't seen these before --- I have some vintage ones from Bucilla and have the Mary Maxim booklets, so I can now add these to the collection. Very nice and you did a great job on the nutcracker one for your dear friend.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This morning this is what I have found in a PM from Administration. It is the answer to a question I had asked them about why the Tea Party would not be in the Latest Digest if it were moved back to Main.
``~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``
Why would it be excluded from the digest listings?

Administration's answer:
Because it has evolved into a general discussion. That in itself is not a problem. It's great that you are all having fun in that thread. But featuring what is essentially a hangout thread of several dozen people as the first line of the Main section in a digest that is sent out to all the subscribers who don't follow this particular conversation doesn't make much sense.

There are tens of thousands of people who receive the digest but don't participate in the tea party threads. So when one of the tea party threads drifts away from knitting/crochet (as it often happens), what's the point of making it the first line in the digest for all to see?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So I guess, then we will keep the Tea Party and follow it to where ever it is on Knitting Paradise. Sam, you will keep us all in the loop, just as you have been doing. Thank you for doing this Sam and I tip my hat to you!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kind of hokey, isn't it?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns, I got the exact same response. I really don't care where the TP is, so I'm with you. Let's just keep up our good thing and move on!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My reply was word for word the same as yours. Last I looked there were indeed over 70,000 users on the site. It has to be that the majority don't make a lot of remarks anywhere, but are most likely just reading. 

I don't know that it's worth worrying over, as long as we know where to look. No matter what the classification is, when I am at the tea party, the rest of the world goes on without me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I like your quote, and it is so true. I have been alone almost 22 years, and I know that I am set in my ways! I stay up as late as I want, sleep as much as I want, and leave dishes in the sink. I do miss having someone in my life, but it would have to be a very special someone. I don't often get lonely, but I do sometimes miss "what could have been." Basically, I am a happy person, and I can knit as much as I want. I also spend my money however I want. There are a lot of good things in my life. It will take a lot for me to change for some man, and I don't know if I would even want to. I do miss many things about marriage, but mine wasn't a good marriage, so I'm better off.


You go girl!!! Standing right along side of you with your freedom to be you. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> 
> I grew up using malt vinegar on fish and chips. I still use it.


 :thumbup: Malt vinegar is really good on fish and on the chips or french fries! Of course, I need my ketchup with the fries too!

But dont stop there, use a dash of malt on other things on your dinner plate. Like on the cabbage, brussel sprouts, use it to make your own oil and vinegar dressings for your salads & coleslaw, put a sprinkle into your homemade bowl of tomato soup. It is a wonderful "spice" that is often way overlooked and should be a part of everyone's table setting.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Sandy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper.
> 
> I finally got a photo taken of my beloved kitty, Cocoa. I took it with the flash on so you can see how dark brown she is with even darker brown tabby stripes. On normal photos she almost appears to be black. She was the runt, when we adopted her. She is now 4 years old and still small at 8 pounds:


Cocoa looks so contented in her sleep. Sometimes our Tiger will stretch out and sleep on her back with her paws in the air. I'll rub her tummy then and she just stretches even more. Aren't we sappy over our pets :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora these pictures are gorgeous! Such a beautiful yard. Living in the desert I miss the Fall, my favorite time of year. Fortunately a 1-1/2 hour drive to Flagstaff gets us up in the pines and aspens. Love your swag. Do you mind if i steal your idea?

in my yard and house.[/quote]

Pi


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such beautiful work!



Angora1 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> ...


I think it's used a lot in Swedish and maybe wider Scandinavian baking/cooking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't been on much this week. I have a lot to do before I leave for the coast on Sunday (my birthday). Had a football game last night and another tonight. Packing tomorrow and leaving hopefully Sunday early morning. I only got up to page 37 of last week's tea party so I have a lot to catch up on. Time to go so I'll check in later. Sam great recipes! and I've already copied them and the pattern.


Happy Birthday, Sandy. Have a safe and enjoyable trip.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aaaah...new box of crayons! We had a cookie tin with the broken crayons to use - except for Christmas we'd get a new box each!! What joy we took in that simple gift.
> 
> Love the lasagna - and slow cooker makes it the best. Just saw America's Test Kitchen today doing a vegetable lasagna which looks like the same recipe with the addition of eggplant, yellow squash, and cottage cheese instead of ricotta. They put 1 tsp of cornstarch in with the cottage cheese to help make it a thicker sauce. Yummy.
> 
> ...


RookieRetiree- Happy Anniversary. Hope you and your DH have a great day. It's wonderful that you can get together with a group of cancer survivors. Enjoy your brunch. :-D :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing --- I collect Christmas Stocking patterns and hadn't seen these before --- I have some vintage ones from Bucilla and have the Mary Maxim booklets, so I can now add these to the collection. Very nice and you did a great job on the nutcracker one for your dear friend.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am finally back after a very long time away. I have been through a lot in the past year and am finally getting back to knitting again. I am finally settled down again and get going on Christmas Gifts. So far have made 17 dishclothes to hand out and a Christmas Stocking for the new man in my life. Look forward to getting to renew friendships in here again.


Welcome back - sounds like you've had an eventful year. That's quite a headstart on your Christmas gifts....I haven't even thought about it yet but I guess I'd better soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> My reply was word for word the same as yours. Last I looked there were indeed over 70,000 users on the site. It has to be that the majority don't make a lot of remarks anywhere, but are most likely just reading.
> 
> I don't know that it's worth worrying over, as long as we know where to look. No matter what the classification is, when I am at the tea party, the rest of the world goes on without me.


*chuckles* kind of my thoughts too! I must have the Tea Party and the atmosphere it brings into my home!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I've brought buttermilk biscuits with blackberry jam and Hot Chai Tea for all you sweet people---MMMmmmm can you smell the cardamon and cinnamon? Happy Sweetest Day.
> ...


I think it's used a lot in Swedish and maybe wider Scandinavian baking/cooking.[/quote]

Cardamon is a very widely used spice in the Scandinavian countries and in India. It has wonderful flavors as well as health benefits. Here is a great article on it and where it is used.
http://www.helpwithcooking.com/spice-guide/cardamom.html

This is taken from another site and it does talk about its healing qualities. hmmm, thinking I need to go out and find me some more of this cardamon!!! You can also make a tea from it.

"Health Benefits of Cardamom

Commonly known in India as "choti elaichi", cardamom's scientific name is Elletaria cardamomum. Though it is more popularly used as a herbal spice , which is added in dishes to provide a strong aroma and flavor but in Ayurveda it is considered to be a very useful and effective medicine. In Ayurvedic texts cardamom is referred to as "ela".

According to traditional wisdom of Ayurveda, cardamom is effective in improving digestion. It helps those suffering from stomach cramps. It is a good stimulant and beneficial for those suffering from flatulence and gas.

Cardamom also helps in cleansing the body as it has detoxifying properties. It is basically a warm spice and known to have originated from India. It improves blood circulation to the lungs and can be helpful in prevention of spasms or convulsions. Hence, cardamom in small quantities is beneficial for those suffering from asthma or bronchitis.

Cardamom enhances appetite and provides relief from acidity in the stomach. It is used in the cure of halitosis. It is beneficial for those suffering from various kinds of respiratory allergies. When you have sore throat, you can try out a little quantity of this medicinal spice.

Those suffering from nausea as well as excessive threat can also try out cardamom. Along with some other medicines, it can be used for treating mouth ulcers. It is known to be a good cure for weakness in general. Some practitioners of Ayurevda also advise its use for treating infection of the urinary tract.

Cardamom is known to be helpful in balancing all three 'doshas' in the human body. Hence it is termed as "tridoshic. A little quantity of cardamom is especially beneficial in balancing "kapha. It can be used for balancing "vata" and "pitta" also.

The quantity of cardamom which need to be consumed depends on the physiology of a person and the disease which is to be treated or cured from. "


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 Thanks for your input about washable wool. Love the white sweater that has had many wearings and still looks new. The blue sweater is also lovely; hope it isn't ruined by the dryer.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks again, had never thought about adding them to sandwiches.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks again, had never thought about adding pickled beets to sandwiches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is BEAUTIFUL! I'm not nearly at that skill level. Maybe someday....dreams do come true.


mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I know I'm a dummy when it comes to knitting and yarns but I now have another question. (See if I keep asking questions perhaps Admin will realize we need to be in the MAIN section. Okay here goes the question. Several of you mentioned you used washable wool for afghans. I know there is washable wool but can you wash it in a machine and also dry it in a dryer? I can't imagine having to block it or spread it out as often as I would need to laundry such an afghan. (We have 5 dogs and 4 cats)
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> ...


I will have to give it a try in tomato soup.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sam you said it all. This little message has a huge meaning in so many ways. Have you recorded it on a list of "comments original to me".



thewren said:


> my favorite saying *"i'd rather be alone than wish i was".*
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you! got a stretch of 6 hours total sleep- good going for me!



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy birthday Sandy!


Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday Sandy!
> ...


 :thumbup:

Hugs myfanwy, and I am glad you got some rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


 ((D )))


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, do you crochet? If you do here are some interesting crochet projects to brighten the house for Christmas! They are candy canes. Here is the site and some Christmas cooking recipes too.
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Christmas-Crochet/Candy-Cane-Patterns-and-xmas-Recipes/ml/1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I do, and thanks for the thought- my daughter is a great one for Christmas decorations, I will forward the link to her- I often seem to have to spend the holiday on my own!



5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, do you crochet? If you do here are some interesting crochet projects to brighten the house for Christmas! They are candy canes. Here is the site and some Christmas cooking recipes too.
> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Christmas-Crochet/Candy-Cane-Patterns-and-xmas-Recipes/ml/1


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are more Christmas crochet wreaths, in an e-book.
Find it here 
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Christmas-Crochet/5-Free-Christmas-Crochet-Patterns-Crochet-Christmas-Wreaths-eBook/ct/1


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> This is kind of what I am looking for. Any help in finding it would be appreciated. I just want the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. That crock pot lasagna sounds like a great idea for fall/winter dinners. We're getting to the fall weather since you left town and it's supposed to start raining in earnest tomorrow, with no relief in sight for at least the next week. I may have to make a grocery run and get some lasagna makings. For this weekend, though, the plan is to try Agnes's cream of oats soup from last week's TP and a fresh loaf of home-baked wheat bread. Hmmm, it must be fall! I'm definitely in hibernation mode.
> 
> Now about that picot swirl cloth: I really have to be "angry" at you for that one. :-D I already have four projects on the needles, two more kitted up from last week's KP reading, and three more to start and finish before Christmas. Jiminy Crickets!! At this rate, the picot swirl won't get done until 2015! Oh! And Sorlenna, I see you over there on the sideline with your enticing little hat pattern. Yeah, I've already added it to the list. Do you mind waiting until 2016 before I finish it? :roll:
> 
> I hope everyone has a really good weekend, even if it is raining in some areas. And Happy Birthday, Sandy!


Have you seen the Red Heart "The 12 weeks of Christmas"? They have a lovely knit cable stocking for Christmas which is a free pattern but you do have to sign up for their newsletter.
http://RedHeart.com/12weeksofChristmas


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. That crock pot lasagna sounds like a great idea for fall/winter dinners. We're getting to the fall weather since you left town and it's supposed to start raining in earnest tomorrow, with no relief in sight for at least the next week. I may have to make a grocery run and get some lasagna makings. For this weekend, though, the plan is to try Agnes's cream of oats soup from last week's TP and a fresh loaf of home-baked wheat bread. Hmmm, it must be fall! I'm definitely in hibernation mode.
> ...


http://www.redheart.com/files/12WeeksofChristmas2011_2.pdf more crochet than knit


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all. I have returend and see I have about 80 pages of tp to read! 
I had a nice relaxing week, getting a fair bit of knitting down worth no tp to distract me! I did very littel. Tried sleeping but with no result (actually I think I managed about 5 minutes when David decided to let me hear how well he was sleeping. And if I am woken after only 5 or 10 minutes it is like a catnap and so I don't go back to sleep. Have now caught up on all the emails in my main inbox. But not all the extras which include the kp newsletter.
Decided to come to this weeks yp and say hi and then go back and see what has been happening. Might go back to last week so will be a while before I return! But as I won't make too many responses it will be a bit quicker.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm trying to get caught up...ooh, pages to go, but I'll post quickly before I forget what I've already read. 

Marianne, glad the bad bit is over with and may you mend even more quickly now. Sam, I hope you are feeling better--Bub has come down with a cold now, and I'm going my best to avoid catching it from him. Too bad, but all he gets is a kiss on the cheek for now. LOL

KBW, I relate to a lot of your story...those things happen so gradually sometimes, it's easy to get mired before we realize it. I'm glad you are free now (and tell that gentleman he'd better be darn good to you!). He sounds like a peach. 

I hope my genes are as good as my folks'--I have aunts at 87 and 82 who still live on their own (my dad's sisters). They always tell me stubbornness has a lot to do with it, and if that's true, I'll be around for a long, long time yet. Heh.

I see we are still "wandering" section-wise. Sigh. Let's hope a resolution comes soon--and I still don't know why people object to throwing our other commentary among the knitting/crochet talk. I can just skip a thread if I don't want to read it...

Yesterday I sold a few hats and one of the baby sweater model sets at the festival, so I have a little more for the donation fund, which makes me happy. The rest of it will go toward yarn for the shawl DD and I are designing together (we almost have enough!). I may order the two colors I do have enough for and get the third color later; I'll look at the website and see, while hoping it goes on sale BEFORE I order it rather than after. 

We're off to take the Boys for their shots in a bit, but I'll try and get more caught up before we leave. OH, happy birthday Sandy (or belated, if I missed it yesterday), and I hope everyone's day/night is going well.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I still see it on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my baby


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Hi everybody! I've been lurking and not posting lately - Nothing interesting going on in my life right now, since my stupid wrist is all better. I can hook my bra behind my back, knit and type, so what else do I need?

Marianne, so sorry about your accident and such a traumatic injury for a knitter. How nice that the village/town/city has taken responsibility for your care and for stepping up on the warnings around the site where it occurred. Although mine happened at the train station (half train line/half village responsibility), I had no recourse because it really was my fault - warnings and cones everywhere! Oh, well. I'm right handed and it was my left wrist. My cast came to just below my knuckles and was so tight that my fingers were pressed together. I was able to wedge my left needle between my index and middle fingers (really tightly), and taught myself how to throw, rather than pick. Worked a charm, and now I can do colorwork holding different color yarns in each hand. Glad you were so resourceful - really makes the time pass while you're out of commission.

About the placement of the TP, since a link is posted for the new one in the old one every week, I simply click the link and then click on "watch" and I get email notifications every time there's a posting. So it really doesn't matter to me where it is. If I have to search for it, I will. I have the digest link emailed to me every day, and have no problems - read what I want, and save the rest for later.

Just want to say, again, that Flockie is such an asset to my office! I'm sooooo glad they hired her after her temp stint was over.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Roberta, my Cocoa loves plastic bags too. We tease that she has a bikini in white on her underside...bra and panties both - ha! She is just such a little stinker, trying to get into my UFO bag, that I have now brought out into the livingroom, so I can't ignore it. I have the top handles tied shut but that doesn't stop her from trying to figure out a way in to mess with all that yarn


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I love the picot swirl dishcloth! I thank you again for sending it to me earlier! The recipes sound delicious too! I've got 2 loaves of beer bread (a quick bread) in the oven baking right now to go with beef soup for supper.
> ...


Yes, we certainly are, Budasha! After the loss of our dear Sparky, we weren't sure we would have another pet again but it was meant to be, stopping in at the pet adoption at the local pet food store...there was that little puff ball. My heart melted, as did dear husband's, and the rest, as they say, is history


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

It almost feels like someone is jealous of our tea party and got a "burr under their saddle" to try to rile us all up. I'm probably way off-base but that is the feeling I am getting. I personally don't care where admin. decides to put us or under what category...as long as we can find each other - that's the important thing. We have become very important to each other and I wouldn't think of starting/ending my day (as well as during my day) without checking in to see what everyone is up to  I like being able to share patterns/links, recipes, photos, daily life with you all. If admin. feels there is not enough knitting talk, then sobeit. Messages have been sent and replies received so we must go on from here. I like "the way we are" and hope you all do too. I know it is just the principle of the thing and no one likes change but as long as we can still correspond, as we have, the location really doesn't matter. OK, climbing down off my soap box...thanks for letting me state my opinions!!!

For whomever likes chai, was looking for homemade chai...can't quite recall, but I LOVE chai and came across a recipe some years ago that I use to make my own now. I'm sorry I don't know the source of the recipe and can't give credit to the author:

HOMEMADE CHAI TEA
(1 serving)

1 1/2 cups milk (skim, 1%, 2% or whole - whatever your preference)
1 pod cardamom
1/4 inch cinnamon stick
1/4 inch fresh ginger
1 whole clove
1-2 whole black peppercorns
1 Darjeeling black tea bag (I use whatever I have)
sugar (or substitute), to taste

In a small saucepan, add the milk, spices, water and tea. Bring to a boil and allow the mixture to simmer for 3-5 minutes.

Remove the saucepan from the heat and pour the chai mixture through a small sieve and into a mug. Discard the boiled spices. Sweeten, to taste.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi all. I have returend and see I have about 80 pages of tp to read!
> I had a nice relaxing week, getting a fair bit of knitting down worth no tp to distract me! I did very littel. Tried sleeping but with no result (actually I think I managed about 5 minutes when David decided to let me hear how well he was sleeping. And if I am woken after only 5 or 10 minutes it is like a catnap and so I don't go back to sleep. Have now caught up on all the emails in my main inbox. But not all the extras which include the kp newsletter.
> Decided to come to this weeks yp and say hi and then go back and see what has been happening. Might go back to last week so will be a while before I return! But as I won't make too many responses it will be a bit quicker.


Welcome home, Darowil!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi everybody! I've been lurking and not posting lately - Nothing interesting going on in my life right now, since my stupid wrist is all better. I can hook my bra behind my back, knit and type, so what else do I need?
> 
> Marianne, so sorry about your accident and such a traumatic injury for a knitter. How nice that the village/town/city has taken responsibility for your care and for stepping up on the warnings around the site where it occurred. Although mine happened at the train station (half train line/half village responsibility), I had no recourse because it really was my fault - warnings and cones everywhere! Oh, well. I'm right handed and it was my left wrist. My cast came to just below my knuckles and was so tight that my fingers were pressed together. I was able to wedge my left needle between my index and middle fingers (really tightly), and taught myself how to throw, rather than pick. Worked a charm, and now I can do colorwork holding different color yarns in each hand. Glad you were so resourceful - really makes the time pass while you're out of commission.
> 
> ...


Hi Ceili, good to hear from you again.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard back from Admin and I feel like they are not going to change their minds. I wrote back, but something happened and it didn't send. I thought that may be a sign to just let it go. We will survive no matter where we are!
> ...


I got one of those also, KateB. But no reply to my second message at all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FYI this requires a "sign up" beyond registering your email and password......

[/quote]

Have you seen the Red Heart "The 12 weeks of Christmas"? They have a lovely knit cable stocking for Christmas which is a free pattern but you do have to sign up for their newsletter.
http://RedHeart.com/12weeksofChristmas[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Myfanwy, you take your time and cry, if/when you need it. We are all here for you and lift you up with prayers and support. Sometimes a good cry feels good and afterward, with the emotions soothed some, you can go on and see what needs to be done or seek information you need. Big hugs to you!!! We are always here for you to vent to. We are all on this journey with you. I just learned this...hearts...sideways, but hearts all the same, being sent to you: <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Totally agree with you Kathy we'll find it wherever it is placed!

Sam, can we just change the title back to "Knitting Tea Party" and then the date?? (Next week will be 10/26/12 or 26/10/12 okay maybe just October 26.)

Thanks Kathy for the Chai Tea recipe or receipt(UK). (The only ingredient to be translated is the milk, so 12 ounces milk or 340.19 grams, however you look at it.) This looks like a wonderful recipe and I will pass it on to a cousin who loves Chai tea.



gottastch said:


> It almost feels like someone is jealous of our tea party and got a "burr under their saddle" to try to rile us all up. I'm probably way off-base but that is the feeling I am getting. I personally don't care where admin. decides to put us or under what category...as long as we can find each other - that's the important thing. We have become very important to each other and I wouldn't think of starting/ending my day (as well as during my day) without checking in to see what everyone is up to  I like being able to share patterns/links, recipes, photos, daily life with you all. If admin. feels there is not enough knitting talk, then sobeit. Messages have been sent and replies received so we must go on from here. I like "the way we are" and hope you all do too. I know it is just the principle of the thing and no one likes change but as long as we can still correspond, as we have, the location really doesn't matter. OK, climbing down off my soap box...thanks for letting me state my opinions!!!
> 
> For whomever likes chai, was looking for homemade chai...can't quite recall, but I LOVE chai and came across a recipe some years ago that I use to make my own now. I'm sorry I don't know the source of the recipe and can't give credit to the author:
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Totally agree with you Kathy we'll find it wherever it is placed!
> 
> Sam, can we just change the title back to "Knitting Tea Party" and then the date?? (Next week will be 10/26/12 or 26/10/12 okay maybe just October 26.)
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Many thanks for the milk translation, Ask!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are some photos of dishcloths and coasters I have been working on for Christmas gifts..... These are both free patterns.

The dishcloths are on Ravelry designed by Rhonda K. White.
http://www.knittingnonsense.com/lacyround.html

The coasters are on Ravelry as well, designed by Vicki Mikulak and are called Twinkle Coasters. I tried looking for her link to this pattern..... but, no luck.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Here are some photos of dishcloths and coasters I have been working on for Christmas gifts..... These are both free patterns.
> 
> The dishcloths are on Ravelry designed by Rhonda K. White.
> http://www.knittingnonsense.com/lacyround.html
> ...


Wow you have been busy. Love the colors.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> tryalot - we are trying to get it settled - we think we belong in main - admin wants to put us in chit chat - we are working on it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, I would love to visit here as it seems such a lovely place to be.
I have often dropped in for a quiet visit. Love the recipes.
I hope you will find that your "moving home" to Chit Chat makes little difference in the long run, and that you continue to thrive


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with you Kathy we'll find it wherever it is placed!
> ...


Many thanks for the milk translation, Ask!!![/quote]

I think you'd translate the milk into liters or ml.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Page to go to for people to post a PM to the Administrator.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=2


 :hunf: Ok, i did my venting... in a nice way :mrgreen:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


And I use it in my recipe for making Chai Tea.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't wait to try this!



gottastch said:


> It almost feels like someone is jealous of our tea party and got a "burr under their saddle" to try to rile us all up. I'm probably way off-base but that is the feeling I am getting. I personally don't care where admin. decides to put us or under what category...as long as we can find each other - that's the important thing. We have become very important to each other and I wouldn't think of starting/ending my day (as well as during my day) without checking in to see what everyone is up to  I like being able to share patterns/links, recipes, photos, daily life with you all. If admin. feels there is not enough knitting talk, then sobeit. Messages have been sent and replies received so we must go on from here. I like "the way we are" and hope you all do too. I know it is just the principle of the thing and no one likes change but as long as we can still correspond, as we have, the location really doesn't matter. OK, climbing down off my soap box...thanks for letting me state my opinions!!!
> 
> For whomever likes chai, was looking for homemade chai...can't quite recall, but I LOVE chai and came across a recipe some years ago that I use to make my own now. I'm sorry I don't know the source of the recipe and can't give credit to the author:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

You can order very fresh spices on line from Penzeys who are out of Minneapolis or their Wisconsin location or on line: http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyscardamom.html



81brighteyes said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would appreciate it if there was a number or a date with the year too put on the heading , as it is hard for newcomers to figure out where we go and which one is current. Sorry, but I got lost coming here. I understand how it works now, but there has been a question on one of the other forums 

It happened to me last year too. I just didn't follow it up as I figured it must be a private forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you so much for that -and now I know they are hearts- I always thought they were boobs! and wondered why people did it!!!



gottastch said:


> Myfanwy, you take your time and cry, if/when you need it. We are all here for you and lift you up with prayers and support. Sometimes a good cry feels good and afterward, with the emotions soothed some, you can go on and see what needs to be done or seek information you need. Big hugs to you!!! We are always here for you to vent to. We are all on this journey with you. I just learned this...hearts...sideways, but hearts all the same, being sent to you: <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good to have you home Darowil- I have missed your input!



darowil said:


> Hi all. I have returend and see I have about 80 pages of tp to read!
> I had a nice relaxing week, getting a fair bit of knitting down worth no tp to distract me! I did very littel. Tried sleeping but with no result (actually I think I managed about 5 minutes when David decided to let me hear how well he was sleeping. And if I am woken after only 5 or 10 minutes it is like a catnap and so I don't go back to sleep. Have now caught up on all the emails in my main inbox. But not all the extras which include the kp newsletter.
> Decided to come to this weeks yp and say hi and then go back and see what has been happening. Might go back to last week so will be a while before I return! But as I won't make too many responses it will be a bit quicker.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> And Sorlenna, I see you over there on the sideline with your enticing little hat pattern. Yeah, I've already added it to the list. Do you mind waiting until 2016 before I finish it? :roll:
> 
> by the way, still no word from martin keith, maryann are you still on the mend, joe let go of that dusting cloth and speak :mrgreen:


You do what you like when you like! And when/if you knit the hat, I'd love to see it, but I completely understand if you don't have time...sounds as if you have a full plate at the moment. I am sending good thoughts for your sister!

On a much more mundane note, the Boys did well at the shot clinic--in spite of having to be around dogs (oh, some adorable puppies, too). My old fellow was actually much calmer than I thought he'd be; the other one is a "stress shedder," so needless to say DD was covered in hair by the time we got back. But oddly enough, now that we're home, her cat is just relaxing and mine is nowhere to be seen--he's found a very good hiding spot, but I know he'll come out when he's ready. They really, really do not like riding in the car. The vet remarked on how large my Boy is; he is pretty hefty, though not fat--she asked if he is a Maine ****, and he is only half, so not as big as he could be (doubt I could lift him if he were much bigger). But at least that's the chore done for another year.

I asked DD more questions about her shawl design ideas, and I'm starting to think we can pull this thing off...we shall see, and now I'm itching to get started but must get the proper yarn for it. I also have to get GD's stocking sent off to her this week at some point. I hope to have some pictures from yesterday soon to post--they are still in the camera and I am not sure where it is just now. 

Now I will go knit a bit and then see about supper. Fish with malt vinegar sounds good, but alas, I have neither.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my...sad to think it is "our" Martin...I have thought about him often and wished we would hear something, but not that news...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some photos of dishcloths and coasters I have been working on for Christmas gifts..... These are both free patterns.
> ...


exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful. There will be some happy people for Christmas.



flockie said:


> Here are some photos of dishcloths and coasters I have been working on for Christmas gifts..... These are both free patterns.
> 
> The dishcloths are on Ravelry designed by Rhonda K. White.
> http://www.knittingnonsense.com/lacyround.html
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I think that I finally caught up (at least for now). I had a very long weekend. I put in 3 hours yesterday on lawn work & 3 hours today on yardwork. Looks like someone actually lives here now. I had a bit of excitement when I came across 2 wasp nests. Thank goodness that the cooler temps here kept either one from getting too aggressive. 

I went to a friend's birthday party - lots of good food & the best cupcakes ever! Thank goodness for the yardwork to burn it all back off. >.<

Now I think that I will cook some dinner - chicken quesadillas. Then I will dig out my Harvest & Halloween stuff. This year I will make a formal "Day of the Dead" altar on my mantle. 

All this weekend activity & I still managed to get a little further on that sweater. 

Hope everyone who is hurt, injured and/or sick gets better quick! 

I don't care where Admin puts this thread as long as I can find it - although I am with the crowd for putting into the Main section.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I just purchased two Mary Maxim Christmas Stockings Books, #3 and #4 from E-Bay. Guess I will get them in a few days. Kind of excited to make myself a new stocking and will have more patterns for the upcoming grandchildren.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We are so lucky to have a Penzeys in Phoenix!



Ask4j said:


> You can order very fresh spices on line from Penzeys who are out of Minneapolis or their Wisconsin location or on line: http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyscardamom.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is what I got from Admin. I'm sure it is what others got.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> Here's the Halloween sweater I made for our not-quite-2-year-old unofficial granddaughter, Rory. I think she's the cutest little witch I ever saw, and the sweater is big enough that I think she'll be able to wear it next year too. Right now it's more like a sweater-coat, but she loves it and didn't want to take it off!
> 
> The pattern is at: http://www.petitepurls.com/Fall11/fall2011_p_buildingblocks.html


She is beautiful and looks so adorable in her sweater-coat. So great for Halloween.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my favorite saying "i'd rather be alone than wish i was".
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good one Sam :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - the skirt is wonderful - and looks like the shawl will keep her really warm. i do like the yarn for the scarf - it should be really soft feeling around your neck.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Sam. Much appreciated. Now I'm doing a top down sweater and having problems understanding the pattern for the sleeves. Think it is me and not the pattern. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures daralene - love the colored leaves. ours are starting to turn also.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, yesterday and today were so gorgeous. Went with a friend to see the leaves around the Fingerlakes and it was truly glorious. Took some photos but DH is home and not sure I have enough time to download. :roll: Nothing against him though, he is just hard at work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted folks to know that www.discountedbrandnameyarns has their usual sale going on but one of the products offered are the lighted knitting needles. I ordered two sizes to give as gifts to my GD who will be 13 in Nov.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I like your quote, and it is so true. I have been alone almost 22 years, and I know that I am set in my ways! I stay up as late as I want, sleep as much as I want, and leave dishes in the sink. I do miss having someone in my life, but it would have to be a very special someone. I don't often get lonely, but I do sometimes miss "what could have been." Basically, I am a happy person, and I can knit as much as I want. I also spend my money however I want. There are a lot of good things in my life. It will take a lot for me to change for some man, and I don't know if I would even want to. I do miss many things about marriage, but mine wasn't a good marriage, so I'm better off.


Pammie, I hear your words. I say there is nothing better than a good marriage and nothing worse than a bad one. That should be followed by Sam's quote.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> 
> I grew up using malt vinegar on fish and chips. I still use it.


That is what we used in Canada on our fish and chips. So good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> wow love the skirt can you share a link to the pattern
> lyn xx
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Melyn. I am looking for the patterns:
Sweater for child is from 
Bernat Keeps the Family Warm Book#228 no date but old.

Skirt:
By Ratchadwan Chamber at http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com
I can't seem to find it there though, however you can friend her on facebook and perhaps ask her how to get it. It used to be on the front page but that was quite a while ago.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My parents and my grandparents all had great marriages. The kind you always wanted to have. They were never perfect but they worked things out and that is what I had wanted for myself. I was just in too much of a hurry to get there that I did not see the warning signs to stop me, or maybe I did and just ignored them. I am hoping I have finally learnt the secret and will take my time if I ever decide to do it again. I do believe in a good marriage, not a bad one.



Angora1 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I like your quote, and it is so true. I have been alone almost 22 years, and I know that I am set in my ways! I stay up as late as I want, sleep as much as I want, and leave dishes in the sink. I do miss having someone in my life, but it would have to be a very special someone. I don't often get lonely, but I do sometimes miss "what could have been." Basically, I am a happy person, and I can knit as much as I want. I also spend my money however I want. There are a lot of good things in my life. It will take a lot for me to change for some man, and I don't know if I would even want to. I do miss many things about marriage, but mine wasn't a good marriage, so I'm better off.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Will have to catch up tomorrow as DH needs computer, however, I just hope that wasn't our Tea Party friend Martin.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Only on page 8 has been a busy week and weekend. Another birthday here this weekend oldest DS is 28. How does that happen when we dont age any? Took last Thursday afternoon off of work, BF from Colorado here for weekend, her oldest (37) having her first baby so had baby shower. (Her younger two already have kids) Got most of the housework done, watched GS overnight Fri and most of day Sat. Repotted plants for the office in new pots to match new decor. Have been having a hard time with mom's scarf, the lace weight mohair just gives me fits!! Want to get it done for her wedding, Nov. 9, she is 65 and has been with her SO for 10 years and for whatever reason they finally decided to tie the knot. As long as she's happy thats all that matters. Still working on the readers wrap for MIL for Christmas, started a hot pink shark tooth scarf for BF for Christmas. If I cant find more knitting time will never get anything done! Will check in again tomorrow, and try to read more. Hugs and prayers to all who need them!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam, love the sound of the peach pound cake, too many eggs for me though. I will however be doing a round dishcloth ASAP, love the look!! Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Run it by us, maybe we can help.



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > daralene - the skirt is wonderful - and looks like the shawl will keep her really warm. i do like the yarn for the scarf - it should be really soft feeling around your neck.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I have no idea how many locations they have but Phoenix would, of course, be one since half of MN goes "south" to Arizona--even Mayor Clinic is now there. Although I love my winters and prefer cold weather, I have actually thought about exploring Arizona and maybe spending part of the coldest months there--ru by any chance a transplant? Judy



Pontuf said:


> We are so lucky to have a Penzeys in Phoenix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This has become my routine lately. First I check all my topics on KP, *then I go to my email and delete all the campaign emails, check my junk mail and delete some more campaign emails. Then my phone rings, it's another campaign call which I pick-up and hang-up then by back to KP* and read some more--I repeat between *'s until I've had enough and go back to my knitting. Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind wishes. I love the pictures of the cats, they are such lovely pets. When I came home from the hospital my cat came to the door, saw me & followed the wheelchair to my bed, then jumped up & inspected me. She seemed to know which leg was the problem & although she has hardly left me since & keeps snuggling up, she hasn't once stepped on that leg, just the other one. She's such good company, never argues either. 
I don't know what Admin are thinking putting us on GCC, but feel as they are running this site & don't charge us for using it, we should be grateful to them for all the pleasure & comfort we get from it & accept their decisions.
Now I'm off to bed again.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm happy that things are looking up somewhat - my cold is almost gone - just weary a lot.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > hope you are getting some much needed rest myfanwy - and hopefully fale continues to be in a good mood.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is double knitting melyn?

sam



melyn said:


> wow great sweaters I am looking for a pattern like the 2nd picture to knit for my grandson, found loads but they are all knitted in aran wool and I want double knitting, do any of you ladies and gents know of any I can download.
> My thoughts and prayers go to all those in need, I mite not post often but I so enjoy reading all your posts and feel I am among friends that I could trust if I ever need help or advice. Thank you all lyn xx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry all - this has been a strange day - i literally slept the day away - got up about five this evening - had a shower - coffee with heidi - a little dvr watching and now i am here - sorry i haven't been here sooner. i've been spending far too much time in bed lately -- not sure why - granted i am weary but that has become a way of life - need to get on top of it - it robs me of any energy i have. need to get myself up and moving.

i will try and be more regular on here and not bunch up my replies all at once.

sam

now to catch up on the last five pages.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one find eight ply yarn?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you - it was quite a nice day yesterday and today will be great too. We picked up my car after being at the body shop (funny, I never thought about it before, but that might sound funny to UK and NZ and AUS friends) where it was getting a new coat of paint. The hood and roof were chipping pretty badly and since they use salt here in the winter to keep our roads clean, rusting would surely have set in if the metal hadn't been protected. The car is a bright metallic/diamond white and I've had it for over 6 years and it's still has under 70,000 miles on it---it has a long way to go. DH keeps our cars running great until they hit the 120,000 mile mark or so and just not worth the extra expense at that time. His car had over 150,000 miles on it when he sold it this year and bought a new Jeep Grand Cherokee. My car looks great--a great face lift!
> 
> Today, I'm having brunch with a group of breast cancer survivors (the Breast Friends for Life) and it will be a good time catching up with everyone. We've supported each other through a lot of issues over the past five years and it's always a special time when we get together.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful kitty - aren't they fun.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

If you are recovering from the same cold/flu that my gentleman friend and I have had, it zaps all energy from you. I was lucky in the fact that I did not get as sick as he did, but it starts to get better and then it is right back in your face again. I think I have finally gotten past it now, with only the odd blowing of my nose etc. But my gentleman friend has been sick for 4 weeks and is slightly better now. We have to watch he does not get pneumonia since he had Legionaires Disease 13 years ago. He has resorted to finally getting some prescription medicines to help him through it. I rarely got sick until I moved into the Women's and Children's Shelter but being around the children brought major colds my way. I found that I needed to get some multi vitamins and things to rebuild my immune system back up. Don't fight the bed rest Sam, your body is telling you to get some rest to fight this vicious cold. You will be better sooner if you do not fight it. Take care Sam, we want you here with us but we want you feeling better. Hugs.



thewren said:


> sorry all - this has been a strange day - i literally slept the day away - got up about five this evening - had a shower - coffee with heidi - a little dvr watching and now i am here - sorry i haven't been here sooner. i've been spending far too much time in bed lately -- not sure why - granted i am weary but that has become a way of life - need to get on top of it - it robs me of any energy i have. need to get myself up and moving.
> 
> i will try and be more regular on here and not bunch up my replies all at once.
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I had written a long note that disappeared. I have again pmed admin with our laments and t he fact that new contributors would not be inclined to find us under chit chat.
Maybe if we continue to bombard them with messages they will
open their collectively closed minds and give credence to what we desire. Marlark marge

PM:
Members of the tp thread are continuing to lament the location of our thread as anyone who now or has participated in it does not wish to be included in the antics of the chit-chat set and would not look for it there. Since we are working members with families and obligations we have always been in the Main section and would expect it to be there. We would appreciate a more empathetic view by our administration, New people who join the thread would not think that the serious help and discussion that appears on our thread would be designated as "chit chat". We all feel like family and we welcome new members to join with every tp. Please put us where we feel we belong. It is our thread, is it not. margewhaples


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no ask4j - i used to tease my mother about getting remarried after dad died - and that was her comment.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Sam you said it all. This little message has a huge meaning in so many ways. Have you recorded it on a list of "comments original to me".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I just purchased two Mary Maxim Christmas Stockings Books, #3 and #4 from E-Bay. Guess I will get them in a few days. Kind of excited to make myself a new stocking and will have more patterns for the upcoming grandchildren.


You can also purchase them from Mary Maxim! http://www.marymaxim.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=christmas+stocking+knit+pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

celli - thanks for stopping by - it doesn't matter how much or how little is going on in your life - we just enjoy having you stop by and saying hi - we like knowing you are okay.

glad your wrist is all healed and things are getting back to normal.

sam



Ceili said:


> Hi everybody! I've been lurking and not posting lately - Nothing interesting going on in my life right now, since my stupid wrist is all better. I can hook my bra behind my back, knit and type, so what else do I need?
> 
> Marianne, so sorry about your accident and such a traumatic injury for a knitter. How nice that the village/town/city has taken responsibility for your care and for stepping up on the warnings around the site where it occurred. Although mine happened at the train station (half train line/half village responsibility), I had no recourse because it really was my fault - warnings and cones everywhere! Oh, well. I'm right handed and it was my left wrist. My cast came to just below my knuckles and was so tight that my fingers were pressed together. I was able to wedge my left needle between my index and middle fingers (really tightly), and taught myself how to throw, rather than pick. Worked a charm, and now I can do colorwork holding different color yarns in each hand. Glad you were so resourceful - really makes the time pass while you're out of commission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I like that your mother said that. Was she happy in her marriage? I think that if she was, it would be very hard to think of being married again. I would like to be married again one day if the right person came along. But not to be in what I have been in, in the past. I am not bitter and do not want to be. I just want to be way more careful in the future. There is no hurry. I am almost 60 now, so what are a few more years? huh? :lol:



thewren said:


> no ask4j - i used to tease my mother about getting remarried after dad died - and that was her comment.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased two Mary Maxim Christmas Stockings Books, #3 and #4 from E-Bay. Guess I will get them in a few days. Kind of excited to make myself a new stocking and will have more patterns for the upcoming grandchildren.
> ...


In Canada, you go to http://www.marymaxim.ca

You could also just pop over to Paris, Ontario and go to their store and warehouse! Lots of discount yarns and kits on sale there.  I think you live close enough to them, about an hour's drive away. :?:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Paris is probably about 3 hours from where I am. But if I go over that way sometime, I will go see this place. Thank you.



5mmdpns said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad about the news of Martin..prayers and condolences for his family and friends. You are missed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will thrive wherever we are that is for sure. and we hope you continue to visit us as often as you can - love having you.

sam



tryalot said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tryalot - we are trying to get it settled - we think we belong in main - admin wants to put us in chit chat - we are working on it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

redkimba - glad you didn't get stung.

i was going to mow this past friday - just didn't have the energy - it is to be nice this week so maybe i will get it done - it will look better for winter - i will mow it high - protects the grass from freezing out.

sam



Redkimba said:


> I think that I finally caught up (at least for now). I had a very long weekend. I put in 3 hours yesterday on lawn work & 3 hours today on yardwork. Looks like someone actually lives here now. I had a bit of excitement when I came across 2 wasp nests. Thank goodness that the cooler temps here kept either one from getting too aggressive.
> 
> I went to a friend's birthday party - lots of good food & the best cupcakes ever! Thank goodness for the yardwork to burn it all back off. >.<
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - this url took me to a google page of sites - where do i go from there.

sam



settleg said:


> Just wanted folks to know that www.discountedbrandnameyarns has their usual sale going on but one of the products offered are the lighted knitting needles. I ordered two sizes to give as gifts to my GD who will be 13 in Nov.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness pup lover - sounds like you are busy - but you know what they say - "busy hands are happy hands" lol

sam



Pup lover said:


> Only on page 8 has been a busy week and weekend. Another birthday here this weekend oldest DS is 28. How does that happen when we dont age any? Took last Thursday afternoon off of work, BF from Colorado here for weekend, her oldest (37) having her first baby so had baby shower. (Her younger two already have kids) Got most of the housework done, watched GS overnight Fri and most of day Sat. Repotted plants for the office in new pots to match new decor. Have been having a hard time with mom's scarf, the lace weight mohair just gives me fits!! Want to get it done for her wedding, Nov. 9, she is 65 and has been with her SO for 10 years and for whatever reason they finally decided to tie the knot. As long as she's happy thats all that matters. Still working on the readers wrap for MIL for Christmas, started a hot pink shark tooth scarf for BF for Christmas. If I cant find more knitting time will never get anything done! Will check in again tomorrow, and try to read more. Hugs and prayers to all who need them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

puplover - what about using egg beaters

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam, love the sound of the peach pound cake, too many eggs for me though. I will however be doing a round dishcloth ASAP, love the look!! Thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Sam - try dbny.com


thewren said:


> settleg - this url took me to a google page of sites - where do i go from there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think my parents were happy - we were a typical disfunctional 1950's family - lol - they worked throught their problems the best way they knew how - so yes - there marriage was basically a good one - and she said once she would always compare any man to dad and that wouldn't be fair. she also loved the freedom that being single gave her - she could come and go at a whipstitch.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> I like that your mother said that. Was she happy in her marriage? I think that if she was, it would be very hard to think of being married again. I would like to be married again one day if the right person came along. But not to be in what I have been in, in the past. I am not bitter and do not want to be. I just want to be way more careful in the future. There is no hurry. I am almost 60 now, so what are a few more years? huh? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=635_1433


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is why I think it would be hard to remarry after a fairly good marriage. My Dad was wonderful with my mother. She had sinus cancer and although they got rid of the cancer, the radiation did a number on her head. She became a prisoner in her body and she knew us and she knew and understood what we said, but otherwise she could not do anything for herself and she had a very hard time to talk. My Dad was there to the very end, daily feeding her and taking her with him in the senior's home. He told me after she died, which was a week after their 60th wedding anniversary, that the first day he ever laid eyes on her, he thought to himself that if he had a chance to ask her to marry him, he would. He got that chance and the rest is history.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely kbw - lovely.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> That is why I think it would be hard to remarry after a fairly good marriage. My Dad was wonderful with my mother. She had sinus cancer and although they got rid of the cancer, the radiation did a number on her head. She became a prisoner in her body and she knew us and she knew and understood what we said, but otherwise she could not do anything for herself and she had a very hard time to talk. My Dad was there to the very end, daily feeding her and taking her with him in the senior's home. He told me after she died, which was a week after their 60th wedding anniversary, that the first day he ever laid eyes on her, he thought to himself that if he had a chance to ask her to marry him, he would. He got that chance and the rest is history.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

For me, yes it is nice to go whereever and whenever I want to. to things, but I feel so alone at times. Even being in a marriage and other bad relationships, they were never interested in what I was interested in and I always went alone. I am tired of going alone. I did not like going to family functions and shows as a single person. Everyone else was in couples and there I was. I know I should change my feelings on this but how do you do that?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the first time I have been on today! And now it is time for bed. I work tomorrow and Tuesday. I really wish I wasn't! But I have committed so I must go. DD still has not gotten her stuff off of her closet floor! I have strongly insisted that she take care of it this weekend. She is loving her new found freedom!

First Mavericks basketball game tomorrow night. I don't think our team will be very good this year, but I will still enjoy going. We are going to eat Mexican food before we go. My mouth is already watering!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I am heading to bed to read before nodding off. Tomorrow is another day. Who knows what excitement and entertainment will come my way. Pleasant dreams everyone. Loved talking and sharing. Night night.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I missed the posting on Martin. What page? Trying to catch up.
XO



RookieRetiree said:


> So sad about the news of Martin..prayers and condolences for his family and friends. You are missed!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I moved here from Chicago 17 years ago. I have many friends from Minneapolis who ave 2nd homes here in north Scottsdale. It's such a treat when they all come out here to escape your old winters.

Phoenix would, of course, be one since half of MN goes "south" to Arizona--even Mayor Clinic is now there. Although I love my winters and prefer cold weather, I have actually thought about exploring Arizona and maybe spending part of the coldest months there--ru by any chance a transplant? Judy



Pontuf said:


> We are so lucky to have a Penzeys in Phoenix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you are probably right gottastch, someone just decided to make trouble. I have to feel sorry for them because they must be so miserable that in order to make themselves feel better they cause others to stress.

As long as I can find TP it doesn't matter, my life would be rather empty without all of you even though I don't post often.



gottastch said:


> It almost feels like someone is jealous of our tea party and got a "burr under their saddle" to try to rile us all up. I'm probably way off-base but that is the feeling I am getting. I personally don't care where admin. decides to put us or under what category...as long as we can find each other - that's the important thing. We have become very important to each other and I wouldn't think of starting/ending my day (as well as during my day) without checking in to see what everyone is up to  I like being able to share patterns/links, recipes, photos, daily life with you all. If admin. feels there is not enough knitting talk, then sobeit. Messages have been sent and replies received so we must go on from here. I like "the way we are" and hope you all do too. I know it is just the principle of the thing and no one likes change but as long as we can still correspond, as we have, the location really doesn't matter. OK, climbing down off my soap box...thanks for letting me state my opinions!!!
> 
> For whomever likes chai, was looking for homemade chai...can't quite recall, but I LOVE chai and came across a recipe some years ago that I use to make my own now. I'm sorry I don't know the source of the recipe and can't give credit to the author:
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again, I was snooping around on Pinterest.com tonight and there was a homemade recipe for that winter/cough/sore throat thing that always goes around when the seasons change:

MAGGIES COUGH REMEDY
1/4 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
1/4 teaspoon Ginger
1 Tablespoon Cider Vinegar (an organic one, like Braggs, is preferred)
2 Tablespoons Water
1 Tablespoon Honey (use a locally produced raw honey, if possible)

Dissolve cayenne and ginger in cider vinegar and water. Add honey and shake well. Take 1 Tablespoon as needed for cough. Hoo-wee.

Note: this doesnt dissolve perfectly. Always shake well before using.

If you make this in small batches as the recipe is written, there is no need to refrigerate.

If you prefer, you may refrigerate this. It keeps as long as you need it.

The link is: http://nancyvienneau.com/blog/articles/home-remedy/

Thank you very much Ms. Nancy for sharing this in your blog. I'm going to try it the next time I get a sore throat. I'd rather mix up something like this, from my kitchen, then wonder about the ingredients I can't pronounce in a cough syrup. I used to swear by Nyquil as being the thing that fixed me whenever I was sick. Then I found out it was mostly alcohol at the time (don't know if it still is or not) - hahahaha - no wonder...all I had to do was take a shot of some liquor and go to bed and I probably would have had the same results...just enough to make me go to sleep - hahahahaha. Seriously though, since some of us are on other medications, please double-check before using this to make sure none of the ingredients will cause any problems with the prescriptions you currently take. I'm not aware that anything in this recipe would cause any problems but please just be safe.

Welcome in to everyone new. We all have stories and this is nice group to share with. I hope everyone that is hurting is feeling better or will soon!!

Tomorrow I'm going to put all my UFO's on the floor and see if I can stand back far enough for my camera to get them all in one shot - hahaha. Maybe if I post it here you can all help keep me accountable and I can get things done before I start anything else! Good night


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to thank all who have been praying for Ben. So sad that anyone has to suffer from cancer. I agree with Ben's mother, an 11 yr. old with ovarian cancer is crazy.

Since Bens counts are still at zero, they decided to Skype with him for the homecoming game this evening. KSU football coach wants to meet Ben and so does the homecoming court. They found a little princess for tonight... An 11yr. old girl who just finished her last chemo treatment for ovarian cancer. Ovarian cancer... at 11. How crazy is this...? I am so glad she is done with her battle. Beautiful little girl... no child should have to go through this. No one should have to really.

It has been a really rough week for Ben, and Im afraid even rougher times are ahead. Ben will be getting a 24hr chemo drip this next week or as soon as his counts start going up. He has to stay in the hospital until this is completely flushed out of his system. He will have to go through this 4xs... Its so scary having all these meds in him. This is the chemo that causes the liver damage... Please keep in him your prayers...

Thank you everyone for your prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry I tried posting what I got from Admin. earlier and it didn't show. Here's another try:

ADMIN:
Because it has evolved into a general discussion. That in itself is not a problem. It's great that you are all having fun in that thread. But featuring what is essentially a hangout thread of several dozen people as the first line of the Main section in a digest that is sent out to all the subscribers who don't follow this particular conversation doesn't make much sense.

There are tens of thousands of people who receive the digest but don't participate in the tea party threads. So when one of the tea party threads drifts away from knitting/crochet (as it often happens), what's the point of making it the first line in the digest for all to see?

The alternative would be to remove it from the digest listings. It would remain in the Main section, but it wouldn't be shown in the digest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flockie said:


> Here are some photos of dishcloths and coasters I have been working on for Christmas gifts..... These are both free patterns.
> 
> The dishcloths are on Ravelry designed by Rhonda K. White.
> http://www.knittingnonsense.com/lacyround.html
> ...


Wow, I love the patterns and the colors. That is a lot of knitting!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi all. I have returend and see I have about 80 pages of tp to read!
> I had a nice relaxing week, getting a fair bit of knitting down worth no tp to distract me! I did very littel. Tried sleeping but with no result (actually I think I managed about 5 minutes when David decided to let me hear how well he was sleeping. And if I am woken after only 5 or 10 minutes it is like a catnap and so I don't go back to sleep. Have now caught up on all the emails in my main inbox. But not all the extras which include the kp newsletter.
> Decided to come to this weeks yp and say hi and then go back and see what has been happening. Might go back to last week so will be a while before I return! But as I won't make too many responses it will be a bit quicker.


Welcome Back....What a wonderful time it must have been.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Angora these pictures are gorgeous! Such a beautiful yard. Living in the desert I miss the Fall, my favorite time of year. Fortunately a 1-1/2 hour drive to Flagstaff gets us up in the pines and aspens. Love your swag. Do you mind if i steal your idea?
> 
> Thank you and please do. I actually plan on using the herbs and just thought I would make them pretty while they dry. Then I will have mint tea and herbs for cooking.
> 
> ...


 Pi[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can anyone tell me what the digest is and why we would or would not benefit from being on it or not being on it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sorry I tried posting what I got from Admin. earlier and it didn't show. Here's another try:
> 
> ADMIN:
> Because it has evolved into a general discussion. That in itself is not a problem. It's great that you are all having fun in that thread. But featuring what is essentially a hangout thread of several dozen people as the first line of the Main section in a digest that is sent out to all the subscribers who don't follow this particular conversation doesn't make much sense.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fingerlakes in Autumn

We were sure we had missed peak as my friend and I always go earlier, however, to our surprise, we saw the best color we have ever seen. It was a wonderful drive and the beauty surpassed all expectations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...This must be what we get in our email shown below. I'm not sure what impact this would have. I think someone earlier mentioned that it meant we wouldn't be found but I forget where in the forum that is. I think the impact this would have would help to make the decision.

D - KnittingParadise.com Oct 21 forum digest

Here is the list of latest knitting and crochet topics
on the Knitting Paradise forum as of October 21, 2012:

You can find it published here:

http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-278882-d-443

 link 

Let us know if you have any questions.

Knitting Paradise Team,
[email protected]

Ok, I see. If you go in on the first link it takes you to a Digest of topics. I have never done this before as I have a different way of finding us. Don't see us there in Chit Chat anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

We were talking about wool and acrylic and someone on KP mentioned Patons Canadiana. Has anybody on here ever used it? Machine washable and machine dryable. In the $5 range per skein.

Here is the link to the thread:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117010-1.html

Here is the link to the website:
http://shop.patonsyarns.com/default.aspx?PageID=58&ProductID=2136&RootCatCode=01000

I am wondering if this would work for an aran sweater I need to do.

Oh my, I need to get some sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures daralene - thanks for sharing.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Fingerlakes in Autumn
> 
> We were sure we had missed peak as my friend and I always go earlier, however, to our surprise, we saw the best color we have ever seen. It was a wonderful drive and the beauty surpassed all expectations.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did i say about going to bed early???????

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> ...


When I first moved to the states I would have to go to Canada to get Malt vinegar. It took two years for the stores here to finally carry it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry Sam I typed it incorrectly...it is as follows:
www.discontinuedbrandnameyarns.com



thewren said:


> settleg - this url took me to a google page of sites - where do i go from there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I just realized that Angora is actually Daralene. The stuff that happens when you miss a couple of weeks! Those photos from your trip will just knock your socks off! We have mountains down here, of course, and it's extremely popular to go leaf peeping there, but I don't know if the colors here are as bright as those. 

Sam, if you are tired, please rest. Drink fluids! Try to get a little sunshine every day. You must take care of yourself. Your body doesn't sleep half the day for no reason - it knows what it's doing. I hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks for the links I found the pattern for the skirt by looking in her gallery and then clicking through the links, she has loads lovely free patterns on there for anyone else who is interested. thanks again lyn


Angora1 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > wow love the skirt can you share a link to the pattern
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Sam, double knitting yarn must be almost the same as worsted I think because you use same size needles to knit something up in it fingering appears to be like our 4ply. When I have used patterns that quote worsted weight yarn I have used double knitting and it appears to work about rite for size and swatch 


thewren said:


> what is double knitting melyn?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the colors and pattern myfanwy! The one on the back of the chair is gorgeous also! I sent an email to admin last week and got a response of " thanks for your feedback" will try again this week!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Still having problems finding the knitting tea party..lucked upon it this morning, but after reading the posts and enjoying the pictures, lost contact again. Can't understand why it can't be in main and appropriately labeled. After all..no one has to click on it and open it up if it doesn't interest them. Naja, as they say in German, glad I found it. Now a knitting question to you all. Making the Hugable bear pattern, and note that all the decreases are on the pearl side and am wondering, since that is hard for my arthritic hands to do, would the pattern turn out so different if I did the p2 decrease as a k2 decrease? Inquiring from people I've never met, but who I consider friends. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So many prayers.....what a tough and brave young man.


Angora1 said:


> I want to thank all who have been praying for Ben. So sad that anyone has to suffer from cancer. I agree with Ben's mother, an 11 yr. old with ovarian cancer is crazy.
> 
> Since Bens counts are still at zero, they decided to Skype with him for the homecoming game this evening. KSU football coach wants to meet Ben and so does the homecoming court. They found a little princess for tonight... An 11yr. old girl who just finished her last chemo treatment for ovarian cancer. Ovarian cancer... at 11. How crazy is this...? I am so glad she is done with her battle. Beautiful little girl... no child should have to go through this. No one should have to really.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gypsycream will answer that definitively for you --- just send her a PM. In my opinion after making one Need a Hug Bear and in the midst of the second one -- it won't make a difference -- if you're using a fluffy yarn-the stockinette stitch doesn't show up and even in the bouchle or thicker yarns, the fuzziness takes over. I think if you're very concerned---just put in a lifeline before the decrease row and try the K2 tog instead of the P2 tog and see if you like the result...you can tear back to the lifeline if you don't like the way it looks.



flyty1n said:


> Still having problems finding the knitting tea party..lucked upon it this morning, but after reading the posts and enjoying the pictures, lost contact again. Can't understand why it can't be in main and appropriately labeled. After all..no one has to click on it and open it up if it doesn't interest them. Naja, as they say in German, glad I found it. Now a knitting question to you all. Making the Hugable bear pattern, and note that all the decreases are on the pearl side and am wondering, since that is hard for my arthritic hands to do, would the pattern turn out so different if I did the p2 decrease as a k2 decrease? Inquiring from people I've never met, but who I consider friends. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I first signed up for the Forum, I would get an email that would include a link to the "digest"---also called the "newsletter". The digest contains a pre-programmed listing of the sections and a start and stop hour of postings to pull to be included. For people who only get the digest and don't roam around to the other sections, they only get that one point in time snapshot of the postings. If they click on something and select watch, they'll get update emails that more postings were made on that topic. If they don't mark the items, they'll miss out on future comments. That's why you'll see people question why their postings aren't being included in the digest.

I learned early on that it was easier just to log in at the main website and then click on the sections I wanted to read. I also manage what I get by clicking on or off on the topic sections -- I don't do machine knitting so I don't include that section in the items I can select from. I guess you call it passive (digest) versus active (full website) management of the postings.

I noticed the recipe for Chai Tea earlier --- thanks for the one cup version. I have a recipe for blending the full bags of the spices and then how to measure them out for one cup at a time. I made a batch one year and put portions in pretty jars with the per cup recipe---it was a big hit and I was able to use up all the spices at once. I was afraid they'd go stale if it was up to me to use them all.

The powdered and liquid Chai Teas are pretty good also----Tazzo has one that is sold at Target - both regular and decaf. You just add milk and heat! Tastes really good on a cold morning and I do believe these particular spices are good for the respiratory and digestive systems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the colors and pattern myfanwy! The one on the back of the chair is gorgeous also! I sent an email to admin last week and got a response of " thanks for your feedback" will try again this week!


thank you! I have been quite interested in how differently the two yarns have handled- It is only my third piece in Feather and Fan- my first was a dish cloth, which I quickly realised did not really take advantage of the pattern. I now have a book with 200 ripple stitches in knit and crochet, so I can see that lasting my life time!
BTW, I notice again on the 'digest' that I receive that there is no mention of the Tea Party in any section- I have not yet checked 'Active Topics' where I have found it previously- are we being discriminated against?

right, it showed up as an active topic- partly because I had just contributed this- sometimes I have found it by page 5- which you have to be really persistent to reach- I wonder if Admin has some other problem with us- like are we using too much of their memory allocation or some other factor? interesting point 5, maybe there has been a change- there certainly seems to be a change in policy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> can anyone tell me what the digest is and why we would or would not benefit from being on it or not being on it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, for those of us at Knitting Paradise who have signed up for the daily newsletter, we get a http link to the Latest Digest in our email inbox that comes to our email addresses. The Latest Digest can be found by going to the bottom of the page and you will find a tab that says Latest Digest. You click on it and it takes you to parts of the sections found on the Home page. In these sections are some of the new topics that have been started and you click on them to go to what you wish to see. 

I understand what Administration is saying about the Tea Party and I only wonder why it took so long for them to give us this answer. The answer Angora got is the same one that Administration sent to me and the one I posted here and sent to you. It does seem like Administration is wanting to organize things into "proper" things. It also tells me that perhaps there has been a change in the Administration of the Knitting Paradise. :?:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam! bread on the way- busy day ahead, so I am likely to be in 'catch-up' mode later on- off to rest again for a bit, it is nearly 3am, hope those pups are letting you get the rest you obviously are needing!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have found that if I go to the search button at the top of the page, just under where it is in bold letters, Knitting ParadiseSM - Knitting and Crochet Forum, I type in the date and tea party and a link comes right up for this tea party. It works really well, from what I see as I have typed it October 19 tea party and also Tea Party October 19.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I have found that if I go to the search button at the top of the page, just under where it is in bold letters, Knitting ParadiseSM - Knitting and Crochet Forum, I type in the date and tea party and a link comes right up for this tea party. It works really well, from what I see as I have typed it October 19 tea party and also Tea Party October 19.


KBW, next time you come on and wish to go to the Tea Party (the one you have commented on, and any other post that you have commented on) click on the Watched Topics. There will come a listing of the topics you have commented on and you can just click on the titles to take you there. You can also click on the last page that is listed to take you to the latest post that was made on that topic forum.
When you go to a new topic that you want to look at but you dont have a comment to make at the time, you can click on the "watch" tab found at the top of the avatar column. And that is autmatically added to your Watched Topics. So simple to navigate around in the Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

First, if anyone's copied down the hat pattern, I'm embarrassed to say that I made some booboos when typing it out...corrected version is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119087-1.html#2270786

A big thank you to WI Joy (purl2diva) for alerting me, and I must never type things out in a rush again!

On the marriage discussion, I remember asking my grandmother if she'd date again after my grandfather died, and she said, "I don't think I could ever find another one who'd be as good to me as he was."  It would be a fabulous world if we could all be so lucky!

Prayers for Ben...and all who have this terrible disease...

Bub's still sick but he went to work anyway, I think to make sure DD got there (I have to work all day and couldn't transport today). We have had clogged drains since Saturday, so I have to see about getting the guy out here as well, and it's Monday. Whee. Well, things could be worse, so I'm doing my best to count blessings instead of complain! Gotta make another call now, and hopefully I'll be able to keep up with the TP today and finally get my pictures out of the camera...

Myfanwy, I hope today is a better day for you and I continue to send good thoughts to all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Hello you busy people, I've been trying to catch up the last couple of days but you keep ahead of me, probably because the painkillers I'm taking keep putting me to sleep. Unfortunately i can't manage without them yet but I'm hoping it won't be long. I can't do much anyway as I have to hop everywhere & cannot take the risk of putting any weight on my right leg at all, so I'm limited to trips to the bathroom. Exciting!!
> On monday I go to see the specialist & hopefully the x-rays will show that the fracture is healing (as well as the new knee) then I may be allowed to start walking. Still. I'm lucky because I don't have to worry about anything, the family are taking great care of me & are enjoying taking the mickey because I have to behave myself for a change. Next time I go to have a joint replaced & people tell me it's a doddle, nothing to it, I will simply raise one eyebrow & say nothing.
> I'm sorry to see the problem with admin over where we should be, but as long as I can find it I'll still follow the TP. Funny how people always have to fix things that ain't broken.
> 
> ...


Tessa, keeping you in our prayers for a healing for sure! I'm also a bit ambidextrous as I have had both wrist and hands, even arms broken in the past. Many wonder how I can deal with all the "happenings" in my life, the answer is simple for me really. I have faced adversities since my birth, have faced death several times and have for some reason (God's design I'm sure) been brought back to live another day. I have had every major bone (and some smaller ones) broken at one time or another so pain to me is the norm for my daily life. I am fortunate to have a very high tolerance for pain and a low threshold for pain relievers, 1 tynenol will put me to sleep for hours. I live my life now to enjoy, went through hours of therapy and days spent with various ministers and even Indian Shamans to reach the tranquility I was seeking. That said, though life does throw me some hard curves now and again, I have learned to trust and believe that when life hands you lemons, stare it in the face and thrust lemonade back at it! 
My son is doing remarkable, he is very cautious in his daily routines, has hired someone to chop his firewood and so forth. He is still a part of the volunteer fire department, but he is mainly there to help with equipment, is not allowed to enter buildings and so forth. He and my DIL will be with us for Christmas this year and that is just a joy for me! Thanksgiving will just be the 3 of us this year as the boys have to either work or be on call. 
My wrist continues to improve.. therapy this morning is allowing me to not have the brace on continually which I LOVE!! Typing is still a bit slow and I cannot wait to try to knit with both hands again :thumbup: 
Taking Mom to see the leaves this afternoon, she was unable to go yesterday but is patiently waiting for C and I to do our morning routines. (plus it is just now reaching the 50's don't want her to be too chilled)
Sorry for the long post.. just needed to chat I guess.. Love you all so very much.. Hugs, Loves n Prayers for all..


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gee, I am a huggy person! so with that, I feel hugs are in order for this day to be liberally given to all! yes, the sun is shining down on my yard!
((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((P)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is the second message from Admin Sam to answer your question.

Admin.
This is the daily digest:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/n/02/004.jsp


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Double knitting is a whole different "ball-game". This past week I attended a seminar through our MN Knitters Guild by Lucy Neatby who is a double knitting guru with bright pink hair! She knows her stuff. Double knitting is knitting both sides of a circle or two sides knit together on ordinary straight needles with every other stitch represent opposite sides. This is usually done in colors with the colors being opposite on the reverse side. Complicated but really nice results. Here are some of her examples on Ravelry where she also has a pattern store: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lucy-neatby

Here are her patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/stores/lucy-neatby-designs

I am thinking about making the string of pearls scarf and get to know the technique. She is coming out with a book by the end of the year. She's a fascinating lady and isn't anything like her picture with bright pink hair and mismatched Doc Martin boots would indicate. She is actually English now living in Nova Scotia and is a grandmother.

(You will need to sign in on Ravelry. If you are not a member, you can join for FREE and is so worth it--it is the on-line knitters/crocheters place to be.)



melyn said:


> Hi Sam, double knitting yarn must be almost the same as worsted I think because you use same size needles to knit something up in it fingering appears to be like our 4ply. When I have used patterns that quote worsted weight yarn I have used double knitting and it appears to work about rite for size and swatch
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are some pics from the festival on Saturday (Bub took one of me with my alpaca buddies but I don't have a copy of it yet). The white one is the same one who was a baby last year, and the littlest one is the new baby; the other cinnamon one (my favorite color) is the mama. 

The other photo is the ground firing of traditional pottery.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlena, your pictures are beautiful. Forgive my ignorance but I would dearly love to know why the alpacas have halters on them, even baby alpace has one. How many do you have, if you own some. And of course, the question of "why" comes into it. Do you shear them like sheep and then spin their wool? :?:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, your pictures are beautiful. Forgive my ignorance but I would dearly love to know why the alpacas have halters on them, even baby alpace has one. How many do you have, if you own some. And of course, the question of "why" comes into it. Do you shear them like sheep and then spin their wool? :?:


I wish they were mine! :mrgreen: The reason they have halters on is that they were traveling (these came from Santa Fe) and the owners put them on leads to bring them in and out of the trailer. When they are at home in the field, they don't wear them. The farmers who own these shear them once a year and do spin their wool into yarn. They were selling the yarn as well (I could have dived into the boxes of yarn and rolled around!). These were sheared in May, I think she said, and their wool will grow and floof out again over the winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> By the way, hopefully I will be around for quite some time. I have good genes in my background. My Dad is now 87 and his sister is 88. Many have lived into their 90s. But the icing on the cake is my Dad's aunt in Yorkshire England. She just had her 110th birthday at the end of September. She has a good mind and is still fairly active using a walker. here is a little article about her and have a look at how good she looks. http://www.thisishullandeastriding.co.uk/Dorothy-110-pops-birthday-bubbly/story-17002537-detail/story.html


That's quite a story. Hope that you carry her genes. She sounds like a great lady.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?


Regarding Admin's moving us, perhaps because we've become quite chatty about so many topics, as one does in good company, and do not limit ourselves to JUST knitting and crocheting topics, it may seem justified to their minds. Some of us may have to make it a point to check in early in the new week for us or later into the old one for us to be certain that we find the link. And also to be sure to click on the watch tab if we don't comment.

Just saying . . . 
Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm ready to kill - admin has moved us to chit chat - it's time to bombbard them with some emails - someone had posted the email for admin - could we have it again. i am really preturbed - they make this decision without ever having read the tea party. it's late - going to bed - see you on the morrow.
> 
> how is the bread myfanwy?
> 
> sam


I'm wondering if they moved us because the TP doesn't always start out with knitting/crocheting projects. Dave used to start out with his egg cosys. This time, Sam, you've started with the dishcloth patterns. Maybe this is what we need to do. What do you think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> First, if anyone's copied down the hat pattern, I'm embarrassed to say that I made some booboos when typing it out...corrected version is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119087-1.html#2270786
> 
> A big thank you to WI Joy (purl2diva) for alerting me, and I must never type things out in a rush again!
> 
> ...


I find being out of the house for a bit usually helps get a better perspective- Fale likes it too because he can have his music louder!
The dawn chorus has started- the birds have been busy stripping the coconut fibres from my hanging baskets- so there must be some lovely nests somewhere- I enjoy particularly the prospect of going to the garden centre!
love the photos!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?
> 
> Ohio Joy


The adult comes up to my shoulder if we're both standing, so I'd guess about 5 feet or so tall--the animals you're seeing might well be llamas, which are larger cousins of alpacas. Both have become more popular as farm animals in the U.S. in the past few years.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will do as you suggested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> ...


Great job.....love the stocking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.aragonalpacas.com/images/alpaca_llama.jpg

This illustration is excellent for showing their differences.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos, Angora!!!!! Fall is my favoritet time of year. I get into that nesting mode and want to cook/eat comfort foods and snuggle in and knit


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlena, your pictures are beautiful. Forgive my ignorance but I would dearly love to know why the alpacas have halters on them, even baby alpace has one. How many do you have, if you own some. And of course, the question of "why" comes into it. Do you shear them like sheep and then spin their wool? :?:
> ...


I love your word "floof"! Thank you for explaining to me. It all makes total sense!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks melyn - i think it would be nice if yarn comanies would get together on their terms and plies - then we would all know what each of us was talking about. not sure if that makes sense the way i wrote it -

sam



melyn said:


> Hi Sam, double knitting yarn must be almost the same as worsted I think because you use same size needles to knit something up in it fingering appears to be like our 4ply. When I have used patterns that quote worsted weight yarn I have used double knitting and it appears to work about rite for size and swatch
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?
> 
> Regarding Admin's moving us, perhaps because we've become quite chatty about so many topics, as one does in good company, and do not limit ourselves to JUST knitting and crocheting topics, it may seem justified to their minds. Some of us may have to make it a point to check in early in the new week for us or later into the old one for us to be certain that we find the link. And also to be sure to click on the watch tab if we don't comment.
> 
> ...


You make good points about the moving of the Tea Party. It is the same sense that I am having from Administration on this. I think that the General Chit Chat description does need to change, but I am only one voice. 

Also I am curious, as to how many people actually go to the Home page and check it out as to what is happening at the Knitting Paradise? I do all the time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I noticed the recipe for Chai Tea earlier --- thanks for the one cup version. I have a recipe for blending the full bags of the spices and then how to measure them out for one cup at a time. I made a batch one year and put portions in pretty jars with the per cup recipe---it was a big hit and I was able to use up all the spices at once. I was afraid they'd go stale if it was up to me to use them all.
> 
> The powdered and liquid Chai Teas are pretty good also----Tazzo has one that is sold at Target - both regular and decaf. You just add milk and heat! Tastes really good on a cold morning and I do believe these particular spices are good for the respiratory and digestive systems.


Rookie, would you please post the recipe that you used that you gave as gifts? My brother-in-law loves Chai also and maybe he'd make it for himself if he had everything together in one place and just added the milk to it. Many thanks, in advance!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would do it on a knit row flyty1n - i'm afraid if you knit 2tog on a purl row it is going to show.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Still having problems finding the knitting tea party..lucked upon it this morning, but after reading the posts and enjoying the pictures, lost contact again. Can't understand why it can't be in main and appropriately labeled. After all..no one has to click on it and open it up if it doesn't interest them. Naja, as they say in German, glad I found it. Now a knitting question to you all. Making the Hugable bear pattern, and note that all the decreases are on the pearl side and am wondering, since that is hard for my arthritic hands to do, would the pattern turn out so different if I did the p2 decrease as a k2 decrease? Inquiring from people I've never met, but who I consider friends. Thanks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Sam, I hope you got a good sleep and that your cold is leaving you! Cheers and patting for all puppies and Hickory too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the pups spent their first night outdoors last night and seemed to have survived in great shape - it is almost eightyy degrees in my dog yard and they are out running and playing.

tomorrow heidi and a friend are taking all nine to avery and ayden's school for show and tell. that should be a riot.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Sam! bread on the way- busy day ahead, so I am likely to be in 'catch-up' mode later on- off to rest again for a bit, it is nearly 3am, hope those pups are letting you get the rest you obviously are needing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I now have my morning cup of Chai tea and am ready to join in for a short while. I just took some photos of my latest work and will post in a few minutes here.
> ...


Great job.....love the stocking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoo! I wish them luck in those travels, Sam! I just took two cats for shots yesterday and had help and that was an adventure--can't imagine having all 9 at once with you. 

5mm, you're welcome. And yes, I do go to the "front page" here to see what's new usually. I try to look at least at the list of new topics so I don't miss anything. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would do it on a knit row flyty1n - i'm afraid if you knit 2tog on a purl row it is going to show.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good thinking Sam! the other thing to do is purl two together for the decrease on the purl side. You insert your needle as if to purl but you go through two stitches purlwise.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whoo! I wish them luck in those travels, Sam! I just took two cats for shots yesterday and had help and that was an adventure--can't imagine having all 9 at once with you.
> 
> 5mm, you're welcome. And yes, I do go to the "front page" here to see what's new usually. I try to look at least at the list of new topics so I don't miss anything. LOL


Yah, me too! I am also finding that I am now going to the word tab of Newest Topics at the top of the page as they dont list everything in the Latest Digest that is new.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I check out the digest too, just to see if there isn't a free pattern that has missed my checking out - hahahaha. Gotta feed my addiction to collect all free patterns...isn't that terrible? If my mom were still with us and could use a computer, she'd have 50 thumb drives full of free stuff - hahaha. 

The one and only time I couldn't find the tea party, I clicked on "search" at the top of the page and typed in "tea party" and got a list of all the tea parties and found "ours" easily. Now I just sign in, click on Chit Chat and scroll down until I find us. 

I'm officially having Thanksgiving for my husband's side of the family this year. We are having it on November 18th and I've got a list a mile long of all that I want to accomplish before then. Our son was a baseball player and we were always watching him play from early spring on. I never got into the spring cleaning that everyone else does...we were never home. I did all my heavy cleaning in the fall, since baseball was done and we were getting ready to snuggle in for the winter...why clean in the spring when no one was around to enjoy it? Sooooo, now I've got my list and I'd better get cracking. Today is take down all the curtains day and send them through the washer and dryer. I just have to iron and re-hang them...not too bad, since the washer and dryer are doing all the work. I LOVE having washable curtains! Then the vacuum will come out with the brush attachment and I will suck down any cob webs I see around the curtain rods. That will be a good job done. 

As Joe says, see ya lataaaaaa  Where is Joe lately? I feel like such a slug when I read about his cleaning. I will get there...eventually. 

Chat later


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Rookie, would you please post the recipe that you used that you gave as gifts? My brother-in-law loves Chai also and maybe he'd make it for himself if he had everything together in one place and just added the milk to it. Many thanks, in advance!!!


I would love to have this also--youngest DD likes Chai and another DD is really into all kinds of tea; she's moving soon, and we're having Thanksgiving at her new place this year, and I'd love to take it as a housewarming gift.

And the plumber is here! Yay! Maybe Monday will get better now. Heh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlena for the great pictues - i want an alpaca for a pet - they are too cute.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pics from the festival on Saturday (Bub took one of me with my alpaca buddies but I don't have a copy of it yet). The white one is the same one who was a baby last year, and the littlest one is the new baby; the other cinnamon one (my favorite color) is the mama.
> 
> The other photo is the ground firing of traditional pottery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - but she said arthur made purling 2tog painful - and wondered if she could do a k2tog instead - hence my answer.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i would do it on a knit row flyty1n - i'm afraid if you knit 2tog on a purl row it is going to show.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - but she said arthur made purling 2tog painful - and wondered if she could do a k2tog instead - hence my answer.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


If she's using eyelash yarn, I don't think it would make any difference either way--I can't ever see stitches in that stuff. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true sorlenna - one of the saving graces of using eyelash yarn - mistakes never show.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i agree - but she said arthur made purling 2tog painful - and wondered if she could do a k2tog instead - hence my answer.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - alright people - let us make a concerted effort to change their minds.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hi Sam I only on page 14 of 36 pages but here are the 11 projects I brought with me to the coast and a close up of the lavender yarn I purchased when I was with you and Katy. I also brought a big duffel bag full of yarn to do more if I finish all of these. Some are my production lines as I call them with 3 or more items on one set of needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks five - alright people - let us make a concerted effort to change their minds.
> ...


Certainly avoids getting bored- how do you avoid the tangles?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?

if you go to the home page - each of those topics is a section with multiple threads under them. if you click on general chit chat you will see quite a few topics - general chit chat is the section which governs all the threads under it.

that means that under let us say "knitting, crocheting, eating and chit chat tea party (the section title) if you clicked on that "knitting tea party" would be listed.

having our own section would mean we would govern the threads under our umbrella so to speak. i for one would hope there would be only one listing which would be our forum.

we would set the rules of the forum - we would be able to block users if they abused the site - 

nothing would change - the forum would still be the same - just under it's own heading.

i admit i have reservations about this - but i am more than willing to go along with what ever you want. i would continue to host - that would not change.

this is just food for thought - also - if we did go with our own section and didn't like it - we could always go back the way we were.

let us hear some thought on this.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about busy hands - the scarf is turning out great - you can model it for us when you are finished.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks five - alright people - let us make a concerted effort to change their minds.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems like this would be a lot more work for you, Sam. I will go along with whatever the majority wishes. I just don't want you to take on too much...just a thought.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, here are my UFO's...not as many as I thought but then my brain doesn't remember much without a list. LOVE that purple, sparkly yarn, Sandy!!!

I just noticed kitty Cocoa under the chair, monitoring this possibly "interesting" proposition of all the yarn on the floor - hahahaha.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures daralene - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. The smell of the leaves was something I couldn't put with the photos.:lol: :lol: No scratch and smell. We also stopped and got a grape pie at Monicas Pies. She ships all over the country and was on the FoodNetwork back in 2002. When you walked in the store it was grape heaven. When I started going to her place in the 60's it was just a stand with the honor system, now it is a big store and lots of her friends and family help with quite a variety of pies and even chicken pot pies. People in the line were all laughing an the guy in front offered to keep my pie for me since I was afraid I would eat it before Thanksgiving, but then he didn't guarantee it would be there by Thanksgiving either. Great atmosphere and the best day ever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :roll:

I'm off again. DH needs the computer but figure a minute is better than nothing. Hope I'm not missing things I should be answering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea to me Sam but I'll be happy just so long as I can find it. Are there any negatives that you know of?



thewren said:


> now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?
> 
> if you go to the home page - each of those topics is a section with multiple threads under them. if you click on general chit chat you will see quite a few topics - general chit chat is the section which governs all the threads under it.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are the two recipes for Chai Tea - one for the full recipe and one for the serving size. I made the recipe in a cookie tin and shook it really well before dividing the mix into separate containers - I included the recipe cards with each container. Unfortunately, I lost the electronic version when my computer crashed, but I still had the paper copies in my recipe box. Enjoy!!!

I loved the result - You can add more dried orange to the mixture -- I made slices and then cut into 1/4's for the drying. I was very surprised by the peppercorn in the recipe, but it really adds to the flavor.

I went the easy route and used the tea bags rather than loose tea. You can experiment and use other teas other than black tea...I added ginger tea once and it was very good.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Last week when I was lamenting my yarn vomit someone suggested I get a yarn holder. Well, I went on etsy.com and found several advertised. Chose the one from Woodstock Crafts; it was the least expensive at only $16. I ordered it and it arrived today. I just want to say it is wonderful. They even included a little history in that the oak it is made from came from the bleachers of the Bloomington high school back in 1910(Illinois). Anyway just thought I let you folks know of this business. The service and product are excellent. Oh yes, the yarn holder comes in two sizes and is the same price for either size.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Rookie--I will experiment. :mrgreen:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Although I have the watch box checked, I occasionally lose the tea party. I do the user search for thewren ( aka Sam) and click on the latest topic posted and get back that way.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you Rookie! I never thought of putting orange in with it...wonder if I could put a little orange zest in mine and just strain it out with the rest at the end???

HOMEMADE CHAI TEA
(1 serving)

1 1/2 cups milk (skim, 1%, 2% or whole - whatever your preference)
1 pod cardamom
1/4 inch cinnamon stick (or powdered, to taste)
1/4 inch fresh ginger (or powdered, to taste)
1 whole clove
1-2 whole black peppercorns
1 Darjeeling black tea bag (I use whatever I have)
sugar (or substitute), to taste

In a small saucepan, add the milk, spices, water and tea. Bring to a boil and allow the mixture to simmer for 3-5 minutes.

Remove the saucepan from the heat and pour the chai mixture through a small sieve and into a mug. Discard the boiled spices. Sweeten, to taste.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think drying the pieces of whole orange gives it an extra pungent flavor -- I think orange zest would work on a per serving basis for a little extra punch to the tea. I love experimenting --- there are some orange flavored teas also which would be another way to go.



gottastch said:


> Thank you Rookie! I never thought of putting orange in with it...wonder if I could put a little orange zest in mine and just strain it out with the rest at the end???
> 
> HOMEMADE CHAI TEA
> (1 serving)
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sam you think it is difficult there.......you should try understanding plys, needle sizes and terms, for us over the big pond lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?
> 
> if you go to the home page - each of those topics is a section with multiple threads under them. if you click on general chit chat you will see quite a few topics - general chit chat is the section which governs all the threads under it.
> 
> ...


Sam, I like the thought that we would control our own Tea Party. I like how it is run and the manner of conversations which we have. I would think that having our own section means that we would not have any postings that are rantings like the ones found on some topic forums at Knitting Paradise that are so full of hatred and venom, especially when it comes to political, religous, and prejudged viewpoints. It seems that so many of the forum topics are all inclusive of those things. I like the close-knit family we have here at the Tea Party. If it means we keep that atmosphere from being tainted with negative attitudes and words then I am all for the Tea Party being under its own section.
It does appear that there are so many more sections being added to the Knitting Paradise. I know when I joined Knitting Paradise, there were only five or six sections at the most. It is only my impression that the future of Knitting Paradise is going towards managed sections. I can understand that. It must be a tremendous task for the Administration to try and juggle everything around and they must be in a learning curve too as they come up to their two-year anniversary in January 2013.
Sam, you are a smart person and you do have a good sense of direction.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sam you think it is difficult there.......you should try understanding plys, needle sizes and terms, for us over the big pond lol


But I thought you all across the big pond lived an idealic life!!! oh, woe now, hang on to my hat, as you lift the curtain of my dissillusionments!!! ahah, there are always things that can complicate the issues when moving between languages, cultures, knitting, etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful kathy - it the catherine's wheel knit or crocheted?

sam



gottastch said:


> Okay, here are my UFO's...not as many as I thought but then my brain doesn't remember much without a list. LOVE that purple, sparkly yarn, Sandy!!!
> 
> I just noticed kitty Cocoa under the chair, monitoring this possibly "interesting" proposition of all the yarn on the floor - hahahaha.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thank you Rookie! I never thought of putting orange in with it...wonder if I could put a little orange zest in mine and just strain it out with the rest at the end???
> 
> HOMEMADE CHAI TEA
> (1 serving)
> ...


Just my thoughts about all these spices and things -- remember those little tea leaf holders that were a two part metal seive type of thing? You put the dry loose tea in them and then suspended it in the tea pot to which you poured the boiling water. I have one of those things from years ago. I was currious if putting the ingredients of this tea (or other teas) could go into this rather than straining the tea through a tea strainer. (I dont know, as I am a coffee drinker!) :?: :shock: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a couple of negatives would be for new people to find us - they are not aware of how to navigate around kp - also - someone could start another thread - with our approval of course - but i quaver what would happen if we refused and they went to admin - just a few off the top of my head.

sam



settleg said:


> That sounds like a good idea to me Sam but I'll be happy just so long as I can find it. Are there any negatives that you know of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleleg - a picture?

sam



settleg said:


> Last week when I was lamenting my yarn vomit someone suggested I get a yarn holder. Well, I went on etsy.com and found several advertised. Chose the one from Woodstock Crafts; it was the least expensive at only $16. I ordered it and it arrived today. I just want to say it is wonderful. They even included a little history in that the oak it is made from came from the bleachers of the Bloomington high school back in 1910(Illinois). Anyway just thought I let you folks know of this business. The service and product are excellent. Oh yes, the yarn holder comes in two sizes and is the same price for either size.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

"Long ago" someone wrote a song entitled: "Autumn in New York". Remember hearing it? I don't recall who the male was that sang it---- Frankie? Andy? Is there anything as beautiful as mountains with their fall foliage? Thank you for the photos.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks, Ask4j, for the link to Lucy Neatby's designs. Another bookmark added to my ever-growing list of projects I want to try. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just my thoughts about all these spices and things -- remember those little tea leaf holders that were a two part metal seive type of thing? You put the dry loose tea in them and then suspended it in the tea pot to which you poured the boiling water. I have one of those things from years ago. I was currious if putting the ingredients of this tea (or other teas) could go into this rather than straining the tea through a tea strainer. (I dont know, as I am a coffee drinker!) :?: :shock: :lol:


I don't see why it wouldn't work--you are talking about a tea ball, yes? The wire mesh ball with a handle? I'm pretty sure we have one of those around here...!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> "Long ago" someone wrote a song entitled: "Autumn in New York". Remember hearing it? I don't recall who the male was that sang it---- Frankie? Andy? Is there anything as beautiful as mountains with their fall foliage? Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Could you be confusing Llamas with Alpacas? They look so much alike I really cannot see the difference until I get to our Shepherds Harvest where you can see and touch these wonderful creatures in the same areas. fyi they are both related to the wild and, I believe, near extinct Vicuna; and are known to have the very warmest wool.



jheiens said:


> The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?
> 
> Regarding Admin's moving us, perhaps because we've become quite chatty about so many topics, as one does in good company, and do not limit ourselves to JUST knitting and crocheting topics, it may seem justified to their minds. Some of us may have to make it a point to check in early in the new week for us or later into the old one for us to be certain that we find the link. And also to be sure to click on the watch tab if we don't comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> a couple of negatives would be for new people to find us - they are not aware of how to navigate around kp - also - someone could start another thread - with our approval of course - but i quaver what would happen if we refused and they went to admin - just a few off the top of my head.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


New comers to the Knitting Paradise all have to through the Home page. They soon find that there are different sections, as they are listed on the Home page. One of them is titled "Introduce Yourself". When they click on this they then tell us about themself and share some of their information with us. So they do know about the Home page.
As with anything that is on the internet, people do need basic navigation skills to maneover around in different sites, including social interaction sites like Knitting Paradise, Facebook, Twitter, youtube, Ravelry, and using google to get to where they want to go. You learn as you explore the site you go to. The 4-H motto is "learn to do by doing" really applies to this and to our knitting/crochet/quilting/and other things in life. More and more people are becoming computer savy. This is being taught in the school systems!
As far as someone starting a new thread with "our" name, has it happened before here at Knitting Paradise? I know that there are many thread topics/forums that are started but no real followups are happening. They are eventually left and gradually become dust bunnies. As the section manager is overseeing this section, no other forums can be started under it without their approval and they have to go through the manager to start them. The manager will actually open the forum and then the "host" of the forum will take over guiding the conversations. ie. Sam hosts the Tea Party and guides the tone and atmosphere of it.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> tomorrow heidi and a friend are taking all nine to avery and ayden's school for show and tell. that should be a riot.
> 
> sam


That has got to be the understatement of the day, Sam! Wish you could get pictures from show and tell.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just my thoughts about all these spices and things -- remember those little tea leaf holders that were a two part metal seive type of thing? You put the dry loose tea in them and then suspended it in the tea pot to which you poured the boiling water. I have one of those things from years ago. I was currious if putting the ingredients of this tea (or other teas) could go into this rather than straining the tea through a tea strainer. (I dont know, as I am a coffee drinker!) :?: :shock: :lol:
> ...


yes, that is what I am talking about. I just did not know what this was called. I remember Mom using one long before the tea bag was invented!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tomorrow heidi and a friend are taking all nine to avery and ayden's school for show and tell. that should be a riot.
> ...


I wish I was a student in Avery and Ayden's school!!! :-D


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi Sam I only on page 14 of 36 pages but here are the 11 projects I brought with me to the coast and a close up of the lavender yarn I purchased when I was with you and Katy. I also brought a big duffel bag full of yarn to do more if I finish all of these. Some are my production lines as I call them with 3 or more items on one set of needles.


Sandy, your energy is boundless! I haven't dared to start anything yet with my new yarns. I know I'd never get back to the WIPs I already have going and there are only 4 of them, not 11 like you've got. You're definitely an advanced multi-tasker. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully heidi will take some

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > tomorrow heidi and a friend are taking all nine to avery and ayden's school for show and tell. that should be a riot.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > "Long ago" someone wrote a song entitled: "Autumn in New York". Remember hearing it? I don't recall who the male was that sang it---- Frankie? Andy? Is there anything as beautiful as mountains with their fall foliage? Thank you for the photos.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nicely done purl2diva

sam



purl2diva said:


> Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Another great recipe which I will copy, thanks!

Did you know there is a wonderful Chai mix called Oregon that you can find in "better" stores like Wholefoods, we have Lunds and Byerlys and now I see it can be ordered on line. They have added powder and bag form in addition to the liquid which has the milk in it.

One of my very many jobs I worked in the last ten years was as a barrister at a Caribou coffee house. We used the Oregon Chai Latte mix and it was yummmy especially after using the steaming wand.



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are the two recipes for Chai Tea - one for the full recipe and one for the serving size. I made the recipe in a cookie tin and shook it really well before dividing the mix into separate containers - I included the recipe cards with each container. Unfortunately, I lost the electronic version when my computer crashed, but I still had the paper copies in my recipe box. Enjoy!!!
> 
> I loved the result - You can add more dried orange to the mixture -- I made slices and then cut into 1/4's for the drying. I was very surprised by the peppercorn in the recipe, but it really adds to the flavor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

wannabear said:


> I just realized that Angora is actually Daralene. The stuff that happens when you miss a couple of weeks! Those photos from your trip will just knock your socks off! We have mountains down here, of course, and it's extremely popular to go leaf peeping there, but I don't know if the colors here are as bright as those.
> 
> Sam, if you are tired, please rest. Drink fluids! Try to get a little sunshine every day. You must take care of yourself. Your body doesn't sleep half the day for no reason - it knows what it's doing. I hope you feel much better soon.


Yes, I have had some problems with identity theft so I am not using my real name any more. I keep reading right over my posts like they are someone else. Still getting used to my non-identity. Sorry for the confusion to people, but due to internet thieves I have had to resort to this. I'm still me though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> thanks for the links I found the pattern for the skirt by looking in her gallery and then clicking through the links, she has loads lovely free patterns on there for anyone else who is interested. thanks again lyn
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


So glad you found it. You did better than me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Still having problems finding the knitting tea party..lucked upon it this morning, but after reading the posts and enjoying the pictures, lost contact again. Can't understand why it can't be in main and appropriately labeled. After all..no one has to click on it and open it up if it doesn't interest them. Naja, as they say in German, glad I found it. Now a knitting question to you all. Making the Hugable bear pattern, and note that all the decreases are on the pearl side and am wondering, since that is hard for my arthritic hands to do, would the pattern turn out so different if I did the p2 decrease as a k2 decrease? Inquiring from people I've never met, but who I consider friends. Thanks.


So glad you found us again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that Angora is actually Daralene. The stuff that happens when you miss a couple of weeks! Those photos from your trip will just knock your socks off! We have mountains down here, of course, and it's extremely popular to go leaf peeping there, but I don't know if the colors here are as bright as those.
> ...


And a lovely kind-hearted one at that!! hi "still me"


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.airdrieecho.com/2012/10/03/local-club-knits-up-cash-for-arts

Canadians especially may enjoy this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So many prayers.....what a tough and brave young man.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


Thanks Rookie Retiree.....Prayers for all those who are members of our KP who are going through treatments also for successful treatments and many, many more years here on our KP.

Sam, is there any way of finding out if that was the KP Martin Keith who passed away?? So sad that these things can happen to our members and we have no way of knowing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


LOVE IT! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Hello you busy people, I've been trying to catch up the last couple of days but you keep ahead of me, probably because the painkillers I'm taking keep putting me to sleep. Unfortunately i can't manage without them yet but I'm hoping it won't be long. I can't do much anyway as I have to hop everywhere & cannot take the risk of putting any weight on my right leg at all, so I'm limited to trips to the bathroom. Exciting!!
> ...


Hugs Tessa and Marianne.......So great chatting with you. Love right back atcha' with hugs n prayers too. Enjoy your time seeing the leaves. I say that being in nature is Healing, so much healing for you and your mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gee, I am a huggy person! so with that, I feel hugs are in order for this day to be liberally given to all! yes, the sun is shining down on my yard!
> ((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))
> (((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))
> (((((((((((((((((((((((P)))))))))))))))))))))))))


Sending them to you too and the sun is here too. Just gorgeous out. Indian Summer for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Double knitting is a whole different "ball-game". This past week I attended a seminar through our MN Knitters Guild by Lucy Neatby who is a double knitting guru with bright pink hair! She knows her stuff. Double knitting is knitting both sides of a circle or two sides knit together on ordinary straight needles with every other stitch represent opposite sides. This is usually done in colors with the colors being opposite on the reverse side. Complicated but really nice results. Here are some of her examples on Ravelry where she also has a pattern store: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/lucy-neatby
> 
> Here are her patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/stores/lucy-neatby-designs
> 
> ...


__________________________

How fascinating. Will have to look into that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pics from the festival on Saturday (Bub took one of me with my alpaca buddies but I don't have a copy of it yet). The white one is the same one who was a baby last year, and the littlest one is the new baby; the other cinnamon one (my favorite color) is the mama.
> 
> The other photo is the ground firing of traditional pottery.


How beautiful are those alpacas. Such lovely eyes. Love the pottery and oh, the mountains take my breath away. Thank you for sharing your day out with us along with your patterns! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thank you for the prayers for Ben.

How wonderful that the plumber is there. I know it will be such a relief to have things working again!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Myfanwy, I hope today is a better day for you and I continue to send good thoughts to all.


I find being out of the house for a bit usually helps get a better perspective- Fale likes it too because he can have his music louder!
The dawn chorus has started- the birds have been busy stripping the coconut fibres from my hanging baskets- so there must be some lovely nests somewhere- I enjoy particularly the prospect of going to the garden centre!
love the photos![/quote]

_______________________
I'm just picturing your house actually vibrating with the music Fale is playing and you pulling out ear plugs or those things the people wear near airplanes as you near the house. :lol: :lol: :lol: Have a fun time out of the house. Much deserved.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like you must be correct, Sorlenna. Thanks for clearing that confusion. I knew of the size differences but seen from a distance, they looked quite similar. But I can see the facial differences. Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


Wonderful!!! Here's to Sorlenna and you. Great hat and you did a great job. Sorlenna must be proud. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a wonderful feeling it must be to create something and then have others knit it too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'd LOVE to share a picture but I have no idea where I have put my camera. Go to this website and it is the top left picture. http://www.etsy.com/shop/woodstockcrafts?ref=search_shop_redirect OR go to etsy.com and type in woodstockcrafts and it will pop up and again top left picture.
{{{{{hugs}}}}}



thewren said:


> settleleg - a picture?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

settleg said:


> Last week when I was lamenting my yarn vomit someone suggested I get a yarn holder. Well, I went on etsy.com and found several advertised. Chose the one from Woodstock Crafts; it was the least expensive at only $16. I ordered it and it arrived today. I just want to say it is wonderful. They even included a little history in that the oak it is made from came from the bleachers of the Bloomington high school back in 1910(Illinois). Anyway just thought I let you folks know of this business. The service and product are excellent. Oh yes, the yarn holder comes in two sizes and is the same price for either size.


I'm so glad you like it. I had just seen it out on the KP forum when you asked about this. I want one too, but I'm afraid after getting the things I got at the yarn festival and then my knitting bag, I have to wait till all the birthdays are over and Christmas. It is on my list of things to get but glad to get the thumbs up report on this. I couldn't remember the name of what I got at the festival. It was a yarn swift. :roll: and a ball winder. Next will be the yarn holder. Hmmm, wonder if a paper towel holder would work. Perhaps the center is too big?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.
> ...


I'm tickled pink to see it. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sam you think it is difficult there.......you should try understanding plys, needle sizes and terms, for us over the big pond lol


Yes, I wish we could all be the same so we could share easier. At least through the KP I found some sites and charts that help to convert. It really is a problem. Last week when I was in Canada my car didn't have km's marked on it and I had no idea what I was doing. I figured 100 km's was about 65 but had no idea for sure. Thankfully I didn't get stopped up for speeding. Next time I will be sure to look up the km's to mph before I leave. Our Volvo had the km's and mph marked so I was totally surprised that the Nissan didn't. I'm afraid we must apologize to all our friends over the pond.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?
> ...


As long as I can find you I will go with whatever you decide. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There were several listed under different vendors but this one was the least expensive. I'm happy with it and as stated the promptness and quality was very good.

Also, so glad to know who you used to be; I'd been trying to figure it out and had made zero progress. Certainly understand why you changed your name. Have been tempted to do the same.



Angora1 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Last week when I was lamenting my yarn vomit someone suggested I get a yarn holder. Well, I went on etsy.com and found several advertised. Chose the one from Woodstock Crafts; it was the least expensive at only $16. I ordered it and it arrived today. I just want to say it is wonderful. They even included a little history in that the oak it is made from came from the bleachers of the Bloomington high school back in 1910(Illinois). Anyway just thought I let you folks know of this business. The service and product are excellent. Oh yes, the yarn holder comes in two sizes and is the same price for either size.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > thanks five - alright people - let us make a concerted effort to change their minds.
> ...


Sandy, just beautiful. How pretty that scarf is. Yes, lots of WIP's. Guess we are all the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okay, here are my UFO's...not as many as I thought but then my brain doesn't remember much without a list. LOVE that purple, sparkly yarn, Sandy!!!
> 
> I just noticed kitty Cocoa under the chair, monitoring this possibly "interesting" proposition of all the yarn on the floor - hahahaha.


So many beautiful WIP's. Thanks for sharing and yes, kitty Cocoa looks ready to help you rearrange them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

settleg said:


> There were several listed under different vendors but this one was the least expensive. I'm happy with it and as stated the promptness and quality was very good.
> 
> Also, so glad to know who you used to be; I'd been trying to figure it out and had made zero progress. Certainly understand why you changed your name. Have been tempted to do the same.
> 
> ...


Dreamweaver suggested I leave the avatar photo the same, so that helped a little, but not enough even for me. LOL Thanks Dreamweaver for that suggestion though as I'm sure it made it a little easier. Would have been easiest if it was still the photo of me and DH but since my object is to be less visible that didn't make sense. :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

this is just food for thought - also - if we did go with our own section and didn't like it - we could always go back the way we were.

let us hear some thought on this.

sam[/quote][/quote][/quote]

Have a question on this subject, Sam: What if there was a problem that would come under the umbrella of reporting it to Admin? Would they be authorized to handle it or would we be told to live with it because we don't have the authority to remove the thread or the troublemaker? Ignoring a foolish or threatening person does not always make them go away.

Would we then find ourselves with a tyrant in our midst and no way to ''uninvite'' from your table? At present we seem to be able to report it to Admin and be done with it. Is that correct?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The only person who can remove a thread or a post is Admin. They can also totally shut down an individual or remove them from the site. There are other forums where moderators have some ability to police the site, but there are no real moderators on this site.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Jynx. That's what I thought but sought clarification before I went off on a faulty tangent. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> this is just food for thought - also - if we did go with our own section and didn't like it - we could always go back the way we were.
> 
> let us hear some thought on this.
> 
> sam


Have a question on this subject, Sam: What if there was a problem that would come under the umbrella of reporting it to Admin? Would they be authorized to handle it or would we be told to live with it because we don't have the authority to remove the thread or the troublemaker? Ignoring a foolish or threatening person does not always make them go away.

Would we then find ourselves with a tyrant in our midst and no way to ''uninvite'' from your table? At present we seem to be able to report it to Admin and be done with it. Is that correct?
Ohio Joy[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I think that I may be able to point you to the place where some answers would be able to be read by everyone. Click on the word tab called Help at the top of the page. Now scroll down to the bottom of the page where it talks about User-Managed Sections. 
According to that, the section manager can remove harmful or distasteful posts. Also anyone would be free to send the section manager and/or the Administrator a PM about the offensive post/person.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Settlig---- love that there is a history on the wood on your yarn holder. I went to college at Normal and would love something in wood from Bloomington... We have friend who makes extraordinary boxes and he always includes a history of the wood.

Still have at least 20 pages of catch up...... back I go. Might as well read, while I wait for call from Dr. They have scheduled my PET scan for tomorrow but have failed to get insurance preapproval so I'm in limbo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Settlig---- love that there is a history on the wood on your yarn holder. I went to college at Normal and would love something in wood from Bloomington... We have friend who makes extraordinary boxes and he always includes a history of the wood.
> 
> Still have at least 20 pages of catch up...... back I go. Might as well read, while I wait for call from Dr. They have scheduled my PET scan for tomorrow but have failed to get insurance preapproval so I'm in limbo.


This preapproval insurance is always a problem. It was for me and I had the same type of thing happen. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: What a waste of your time. Hope tomorrow things are approved and you can get on with your scan. Thank goodness our insurance, for some reason, changed and now I don't need preapproval, but every single time it was a problem. Hope you can get out of limbo and find something out dear friend.
Hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that I may be able to point you to the place where some answers would be able to be read by everyone. Click on the word tab called Help at the top of the page. Now scroll down to the bottom of the page where it talks about User-Managed Sections. 
According to that, the section manager can remove harmful or distasteful posts. Also anyone would be free to send the section manager and/or the Administrator a PM about the offensive post/person.[/quote]

Thanks, 5mm, I had just come back from reading that section again when I found your post. Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful kathy - it the catherine's wheel knit or crocheted?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The Catherine's Wheel is crocheted, Sam. The pink is regular old 4-ply worsted weight and the variegated is considered a sport weight. I'm trying the experiment of using the different weights to see if I like it. So far so good


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Rookie! I never thought of putting orange in with it...wonder if I could put a little orange zest in mine and just strain it out with the rest at the end???
> ...


Very possibly, 5mmdpns. I have one of those little tea ball strainers too but for some reason, I liked just putting it all in the pot. I have a tiny strainer (for what I don't know). It fits perfectly in my mug and I can just pour my homemade Chai right from the pot into the mug, via the strainer. Just like doing things on the computer, I'm sure there are all different ways this can be done to achieve the same end. This is just what I do. 

I think the object of heating it in the pot with the milk is because of the piece of ginger and the piece of cinnamon, whole peppercorns, etc. gives off their essence, if you will, by being heated slowly in the pot with the milk instead of just having the hot milk poured over...that's my thought. Try it both ways and see which you like better


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have found out that oldest DD's gall bladder surgery is scheduled for Friday--hope it sorts her out and she will feel better...not sure what's happening with the thyroid yet, though.

Bub came home early; he's feeling pretty low with this cold, but at least he stopped on the way home and got some medicine, so I hope that will help.

At least the drain is fixed for now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no daralene - i don't.

sam

i would assume it is though.



Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > So many prayers.....what a tough and brave young man.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i wind my yarn i don't get that big of a hole settleg - how do you wind yours. you must be pulling from the outside. looks like a great idea though - it certainly wouldn't go rolling away as mine does from time to time.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam I'd LOVE to share a picture but I have no idea where I have put my camera. Go to this website and it is the top left picture. http://www.etsy.com/shop/woodstockcrafts?ref=search_shop_redirect OR go to etsy.com and type in woodstockcrafts and it will pop up and again top left picture.
> {{{{{hugs}}}}}
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have found out that oldest DD's gall bladder surgery is scheduled for Friday--hope it sorts her out and she will feel better...not sure what's happening with the thyroid yet, though.
> 
> Bub came home early; he's feeling pretty low with this cold, but at least he stopped on the way home and got some medicine, so I hope that will help.
> 
> At least the drain is fixed for now!


If the over the counter stuff doesn't work, Sorlenna, get Bub to try Maggie's Cough Remedy (back on page 34, I believe). I'd be interested to see what someone thinks of it. All the comments from the recipe's author were very positive


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will be in my prayers for tomorrow's PET scan Dreamweaver. Hope everything gets preapproved quickly and the process is tolerable. I had my last PET in mid sept. and will have another in March. Watching spots next to carotid artery.



Dreamweaver said:


> Settlig---- love that there is a history on the wood on your yarn holder. I went to college at Normal and would love something in wood from Bloomington... We have friend who makes extraordinary boxes and he always includes a history of the wood.
> 
> Still have at least 20 pages of catch up...... back I go. Might as well read, while I wait for call from Dr. They have scheduled my PET scan for tomorrow but have failed to get insurance preapproval so I'm in limbo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The skein I'm using right now I am pulling from the outside but when I wind my own I use a hand winder I purchased from KnitPicks. The hole always is plenty large. Haven't tried it with one of the center pull self wound balls yet. 


thewren said:


> when i wind my yarn i don't get that big of a hole settleg - how do you wind yours. you must be pulling from the outside. looks like a great idea though - it certainly wouldn't go rolling away as mine does from time to time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam leaving it as is is fine with me. 

Sorlenna will be keeping your DD in my prayers for her gall bladder surgery. I hope they are doing it laproscopically.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


I totally agree too--but making it "knitting tea party" will eliminate any misunderstandings.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


You post, we will find you and follow you around! I think we take a page out of Hickory's book and stick to you like glue just as she did when you came back from your holidays!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi Sam, double knitting yarn must be almost the same as worsted I think because you use same size needles to knit something up in it fingering appears to be like our 4ply. When I have used patterns that quote worsted weight yarn I have used double knitting and it appears to work about rite for size and swatch
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


I'm using size 4 needles on dk. 6 st/in. Worsted is generally 5 st/in.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> ...


I dont think there were any misunderstandings on the part of Administration, only the added aspect of a week-long-conversation-in-the-tea-room that was finally being noticed by Administration. It was this fact and the fact that we discuss so many things that Administration moved us out of the Main and into General Chit Chat.

When FireballDave started the Knitting Tea Party it was with the intention of only having it run on the weekend. After several months of this, the conversation extended to last a whole week and then a new one was started. It was after the weekend Tea Party had been running for a while that Dave introduced the egg cozy aspect to it in the opening post.

The Tea Party has evolved and gone on into a bigger and longer conversation than what was originally set out by FireballDave.
I am not saying that the changes were not for the better, only that they evolved to what it is now today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> If the over the counter stuff doesn't work, Sorlenna, get Bub to try Maggie's Cough Remedy (back on page 34, I believe). I'd be interested to see what someone thinks of it. All the comments from the recipe's author were very positive


I thought of him right away when I saw it! If he doesn't sleep, I'll mix it up and see if it works.



thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


I'm fine with that. We can start out wherever you like and see what happens.



settleg said:


> Sorlenna will be keeping your DD in my prayers for her gall bladder surgery. I hope they are doing it laproscopically.


Thank you so much! Yes, that is the plan as far as I know--it should be a day/outpatient thing and we don't anticipate any issues.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have found out that oldest DD's gall bladder surgery is scheduled for Friday--hope it sorts her out and she will feel better...not sure what's happening with the thyroid yet, though.
> 
> Bub came home early; he's feeling pretty low with this cold, but at least he stopped on the way home and got some medicine, so I hope that will help.
> 
> At least the drain is fixed for now!


Sounds like you got your drain unclogged and Bub's is now clogged. Hope you don't catch it Sorlenna. Stay well.

Sending prayers and healing wishes for your daughter. Hope you find out something on the thyroid condition soon. Hugs


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers for your daughter, Sorlenna. I'm sure she will feel much better after. I have very few limitations and some have none so either way, it will be for the better


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> when i wind my yarn i don't get that big of a hole settleg - how do you wind yours. you must be pulling from the outside. looks like a great idea though - it certainly wouldn't go rolling away as mine does from time to time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here is a KP link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-112287-1.html

Here is a funny one:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97622-1.html

Dreamweaver also suggested using a pitcher, which is what I am doing now. The yarn goes inside the pitcher and doesn't roll away from you as you knit from the outside. Others use coffee cans with a hole in the lid.

My understanding is if you buy yarn, not the kind in skeins, but in balls, you can just put it on this and don't have to wind it yourself or pull out the inside end. Just put it on and wind away from the outside without it rolling all over the place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


Sam, I am willing to do whatever you decide. Should we put knitting in the title?? I will go along with whatever you want to do and I will find you. Oh that sounds ominous, but I mean it in the nicest of ways. :lol: :lol: :lol: Perhaps I should say I will find the Tea Party. ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - i love the one using a toilet paper holder.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > when i wind my yarn i don't get that big of a hole settleg - how do you wind yours. you must be pulling from the outside. looks like a great idea though - it certainly wouldn't go rolling away as mine does from time to time.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be

sam


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


I tend to agree, Sam. We can still opt for the other route if it turns out we're having problems keeping in touch. At least, we'll show up in the digest and have a chance to continue drawing in new TPers, and new projects, and new recipes, and new pictures, etc, etc, etc


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


That was soooo beautiful, almost made me cry!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds good! Knitting Tea Party, placed in the "Main" and see what happens from there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


Simply wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, how wonderfully refreshing!!! I would give anything to climb the light pole with that little one in red and hear this Ode to Joy!! very beautiful music happens when people all over get together for one purpose -- to enjoy life to its fullest in that moment of time! :thumbup:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> ...


I agree, you are doing a grand job Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


I have seen that before...but it brought tears to my eyes again! Thanks!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, you are the host and we will follow your lead and see what happens. If we must go a different route, then so be it, and we will figure out the next step--what ever that may be. We may have to better educate ourselves on the various links on the KP so that we all know how to navigate the whole site to get to where we want to be.

It will all work out for the best in the end--or we won't be to the end yet!

Thank you, Sam. Ohio Joy



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Solenna such great pictures, especially those darling alpacas.



Sorlenna said:


> Here are some pics from the festival on Saturday (Bub took one of me with my alpaca buddies but I don't have a copy of it yet). The white one is the same one who was a baby last year, and the littlest one is the new baby; the other cinnamon one (my favorite color) is the mama.
> 
> The other photo is the ground firing of traditional pottery.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!


Happy birthday Pontuf!! I hope your mommy gives you blessings x 7 and may your every woof come true!! 

BTW, what kind of yarn project is Pontuf carrying in his mouth? A present? What a good boy you are!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A squirrel toy given to him by one of my girlfriends. He loves to carry toys.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> A squirrel toy given to him by one of my girlfriends. He loves to carry toys.


 :thumbup: My mini schnauzer loves to carry her favorite stuffed puppy around!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Seems quite a few sang it but found this You Tube version with Frank Sinatra 






81brighteyes said:


> "Long ago" someone wrote a song entitled: "Autumn in New York". Remember hearing it? I don't recall who the male was that sang it---- Frankie? Andy? Is there anything as beautiful as mountains with their fall foliage? Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww, happy birthday, Pontuf!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice and well done.



purl2diva said:


> Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pontuf!!! (((Hugs))) and scratchies all for you


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!



purl2diva said:


> Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Roughly 100 k/h = 60 m/h
80 k/h = 50 m/h
50 k/h = 30 m/h
Hope this helps



Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Sam you think it is difficult there.......you should try understanding plys, needle sizes and terms, for us over the big pond lol
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


Isn't this absolutely glorious. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Roughly 100 k/h = 60 m/h
> 80 k/h = 50 m/h
> 50 k/h = 30 m/h
> Hope this helps
> ...


Oh yes, that sure does help!! Just was so surprised as all my cars have had km's on them too until the Nissan. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!


How adorable is he!!!! Happy Birthday Pontuf. Doggie Hugs

He was born on a great day. The same day as my first grandson. Just got home from celebrating his birthday and it was so funny. Of all his fancy presents, he got most excited about a pair of gloves I bought him. ;-) Now I just need to get busy and learn to do mittens. This was a big birthday. He entered the double digits at 10. Life will never again be single digits.  We also gave him a $10 for 10 yrs., and I said 10, 20, 30, 40...to 100. He and his brother got all excited till I told them we wouldn't be here when they were 100. :wink: Now I sound like a mean grandma but grandad came to the rescue and said if they made it to $100 someone would surely give them $100, so big smiles. Loads of fun and so glad son got home from tour on time for birthday. They drove from Washington State non-stop to upstate NY.

Oh yes, gloves weren't the only present. He got Just Dance III for Wii.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to upset Admin so much that they kick us off! Could they do that?
> ...


 so true! :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - i love the one using a toilet paper holder.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how lovely. Really did enjoy it. Thank you for sharing it.



thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam..... No worries on where we are posted. This group will stick like glue. Love the flashmob and will send it on th SIL who is first chair flautist with the Dallas Sytmphony Orchestra..... 

Approval came through for scan tomorrow...... I'll just be glad to get it over with.... The Dr.'s office was really overly optimistic in the time things take... 3 working days is not unrealistic when it isn't an emergency. It just hacked me that they scheduled it without the approval without telling me so that I was tied to phone today and couldn't make plans for tomorrow..... Such is life...... 

Still not caught up... but feel the need for needles... off to do a little knitting. Have a VB game tomorrow and need to check in with mom in betgween scan and game to see what shopping she needs done..... 

Just found out oldest GD spent the day touring SMU.... Can you say scholarship????? Of course, she could live at home and save dorm fee.... Not happening....... She still has a year and a half to decide. Wait till Auntie Jess takes her to visit her alma mater at Trinity. Those $$$$$$ still give me shivers......


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly 100 k/h = 60 m/h
> ...


Here is a chart with kms converted to miles. Very handy to have. There is also a handy calculator converter.
http://calculator-converter.com/converter_kilometers_to_miles_km_to_mi_calculator_table_chart.php


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent another note off to Admin - I just can't stretch my mind far enough to "get" why the Tea Parties are considered "non-knitting/crocheting" conversations. I'll volunteer to include a knitting/crocheting topic during each party if that will help us return or remain in the Main section---I have enough WIPs and To Do List to be able to comment on each one for a very long time.
> ...


Its one of the sweetest days in my life as my husband proposed to me on sweetest day 10 years ago! I believe (and sure if I read far enough someone else will have already answered) that is a Hallmark made holiday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I must sign off for the night and get to bed. I have an unpleasant task for me to do before I snuggle down for the night. Seems that a dreaded mouse thinks it should make its home in my house. I shall have to set the trap for it tonight. I have tried discussing with it why it is not a good thing to live in my house, after all, it is my name on the title! But it persists on staying here. I have given it eviction notices but ...... *big sigh*
> 
> I have cat allergies or I would march right out and get me a puddy-tat!


Would be happy to loan you ours for a day, they left one in front of the shower last week, hubby had a pleasant good morning! lol


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am not sure that I understand any reasoning on the issue of separate section, but at least we would be identifiably as "the Knitting Tea Party and could define what was and was not permissible and the what actions would be taken for what kinds of infractions. A Description of our platform and intentions could be laid out. Also a mention in my e-mails that approx. 12 individuals were the principal participants seems off base as I can think of many more. How many contributors have we actually had? Who would be the monitor.
I am assuming Sam would continue to host. I can see no draw-backs. I do not like to have chit-chat associated with our gathering. It summons idle gossip to my mind and that is so far from our content, it is unmentionable.What must be done to implement? Where and how would it be announced. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Evening to all.. (or morning as the case may be) ;-) Mom didn't feel up to going today after all, she made it into the car, got her buckled in.. pulled out of the drive and she asked me to turn around at the end of the street. So, I went to therapy early and have my brace on and off now during the day. Do have to sleep in it and that is very uncomfortable, but at least I can use my hand a bit more now :-D 
My friend Deb is going to go with me to the lake tomorrow afternoon, she likes to sit and write or sketch I am going to try to fish, if that doesn't work I'll just enjoy walking around the lake, just going to enjoy being out and away for awhile. 
My prayers are always with Ben and his family.. have him also on the church's prayer list.. so hard being so young for sure. Thank you for keeping us posted on him Angora1.
A belated happy birthday Sandy, sorry I missed it  
Happy Birthday to Pontuf!!! My Tootsie turned 13 on the 4th of October.. she's a sweetie.. a tad bit overweight (19lb Shihtzu) but she's my baby girl :thumbup: 
C and Deb helped me get all the dogs to the clinic, now they all have their shots for the next 3 yrs :thumbup: :thumbup: I must admit they were very well behaved and got lot's of lovin from the staff that was there.
I sent an email to the Admin also.. never received a reply though. If I can't find the tea party, I go to Sam's listings and find it through him.. while he was gone I went to Myfanwy or Darowil's and found the link that way. I may get behind but I'll find this group no matter what :lol: Love my Tea Party family :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I hope to knit tomorrow, Mom had me pretty busy this morning, I have 2 scarfs to make for presents one is on the needles. Plus I have to figure out the gusset for the sock I'm working on. Also have a hat WIP that I need to finish. I won't even go into how many requests I have for Bears :lol: Just want to finish up other projects before I start anything else. 
Love all the pictures.. such beauty all around us, aren't we just the luckiest people??? I think so :thumbup: 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers for all ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I must sign off for the night and get to bed. I have an unpleasant task for me to do before I snuggle down for the night. Seems that a dreaded mouse thinks it should make its home in my house. I shall have to set the trap for it tonight. I have tried discussing with it why it is not a good thing to live in my house, after all, it is my name on the title! But it persists on staying here. I have given it eviction notices but ...... *big sigh*
> ...


*chuckles* the mouse came to investigate the bread in the trap and I got him! The night before he cleaned all the peanut butter off. Thank you all the same for your loan offer! I am afraid though that your mouser would be pre-occupied with my schnauzer trying to get it to play with her!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

quote=Southern Gal]Thanks for starting us off again, Sam. Now about that picot swirl cloth: I really have to be "angry" at you for that one. :-D I already have four projects on the needles, two more kitted up from last week's KP reading, and three more to start and finish before Christmas. Jiminy Crickets!! At this rate, the picot swirl won't get done until 2015! Oh! And Sorlenna, I see you over there on the sideline with your enticing little hat pattern. Yeah, I've already added it to the list. Do you mind waiting until 2016 before I finish it? :roll:

:shock: hi everyone, i have been keeping up sorta, too much family stuff still. but i agree, i am never gonna get caught up before christmas, and i wanted to start myself a cowl "Elizabeth Cowl" designed by Katie Mayer, but i need to do another childs sock hat, then finish a couple dish cloths, sam i definatly gotta try the short row dish clothes. so much to try and not a fast enough knitter :? But i trudge on.
i have the herb chicken dumpling recipe, gonna use egg noodles instead (i am not a fan of dumplings, bj is, but its not happening) :lol: i am gonna make some lasagna using the zuc instead of the pasta. we ate at a "on the border" restaurant and i had the chick fajitas with yellow and zuch. squash loved it. 
i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it :?: 
i will be reading along, just don't have time to stay caught up and write. sister has really got some issues going on, bad diabetic, yet they can't pull off enough fluid, because of the last wks bleeding issue and are afraid if they pull of to much fluid, it could cause internal bleeding, i get so agrivated at her most times, but i really love the ol toot, and sure hate what she has done to her body. so yes its helping me to stay on the straight and narrow as far as bad eating habits, i do splurge from time to time, but i just get right back to eating good the next meal. thats the only way i can do it, cause i am not perfect :hunf: oh, i can't let bj hear me say that......... :XD: everyone take care and what a blessed place this is. 
by the way, still no word from martin keith, maryann are you still on the mend, joe let go of that dusting cloth and speak :mrgreen:[/quote]

LOVE malt vinegar only way I like my fish anymore!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > wow love the skirt can you share a link to the pattern
> ...


Melyn, I found the book for the sweater at:
http://www.ioffer.com/i/vintage-bernat-handicrafter-icespun-book-no-228-521211944
I haven't used this site so perhaps you could contact Bernat and find out if they know of this site or if they have the book. I couldn't find it on their site. Here is their contact info:

Bernat Contact Info
Online Orders Contact Information
shop.bernat.com, please contact us at [email protected]
or call us at 1-800-351-8356.
General Inquiries

For all other concerns such as membership, quality issues, newsletter etc. Please contact us at [email protected]
or call us at 1-888-368-8401.

Currently, service is only available in English and French.
Head Office
320 Livingstone Avenue South
Box 40
Listowel, ON
Canada
N4W 3H3
Hope this helps. The boys/girls sweater is very warm and pictured outside like a jacket.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love all the colors and beautiful knitting!



flockie said:


> Here are some photos of dishcloths and coasters I have been working on for Christmas gifts..... These are both free patterns.
> 
> The dishcloths are on Ravelry designed by Rhonda K. White.
> http://www.knittingnonsense.com/lacyround.html
> ...


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam -Great flash mob! Planned act of musical excellence!



thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> ...


Oh Pup lover, Socks is beautiful. I will have to see if Cocoa will let me take a picture of her "bikini"  So sorry about your family drama. Hope all settles down for you soon. Keep knitting away, it is therapy (that's what I tell myself anyway)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for my laugh for the day Myfanwy! :lol: I can see that too!



myfanwy said:


> thank you so much for that -and now I know they are hearts- I always thought they were boobs! and wondered why people did it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good to have made someone laugh!



Pup lover said:


> Thanks for my laugh for the day Myfanwy! :lol: I can see that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

To those who have hand/wrist problems and have learnt to be ambidextrous, I'm impressed by your tenacity but I'm also reminded of the one-liner, "I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous".(!!) I am having some problems with arthritis in my thumbs and fingers, so I am teaching myself to hold a pen 'properly', having always been an awkward pen-holder. It's like learning to write all over again, and my signature is almost illegible. But I guess I'll just practice and practice some more, and I'm darned if I'll let arthritis curtail my knitting. I guess necessity is the mother of invention after all.
Setleg, I recently bought a yarn ball holder (called a 'whirlygig' by the vendor) for use with yarn knit from the outside of the ball, as it's on a swivel base. I had a disastrous time trying to wind centre-pull balls using my beautiful, hand-turned nostepinne - wound about 20 skeins with it but still haven't mastered the technique. Now having to re-wind them all by hand because somehow the outside and inside ends have all become twisted together. I spent three hours of precious knitting time last night, just rewinding one ball. Woe is me - clumsy/awkward is definitely my middle name.
Angora, my thoughts and best wishes are with Ben and all he is going through, has gone through, and is yet to go through.
Myfanwy, hope you're having a good day today.
Sam, loved the you-tube ode to joy - had seen it here before, but enjoyed seeing it again. Wherever the TP goes, I'm sure to find you one way or another.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I use them in place of 2 or 3 eggs, not sure about something that calls for 6 eggs, thats an awful lot. I always get hesitant about that many as it is no fun to be sick after eating too many eggs.



thewren said:


> puplover - what about using egg beaters
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Beautiful photos, Angora!!!!! Fall is my favoritet time of year. I get into that nesting mode and want to cook/eat comfort foods and snuggle in and knit


Me too.... The cooler weather is invegorating and the colors are a feast for the eyes before the austere beauty of winter...

Angora.... forgot to mention how very cute the skirt is for your granddaughter.... Wish mine were that little again..... I have one who is also a pink person but I like lavanders myself.... Great, great fall color pictures...


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

We have chickens...right now I have 9 doz eggs in the frig!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gorgeous pictures Angora, would love to see it in person.



Angora1 said:


> Fingerlakes in Autumn
> 
> We were sure we had missed peak as my friend and I always go earlier, however, to our surprise, we saw the best color we have ever seen. It was a wonderful drive and the beauty surpassed all expectations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Althea said:


> To those who have hand/wrist problems and have learnt to be ambidextrous, I'm impressed by your tenacity but I'm also reminded of the one-liner, "I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous".(!!) I am having some problems with arthritis in my thumbs and fingers, so I am teaching myself to hold a pen 'properly', having always been an awkward pen-holder. It's like learning to write all over again, and my signature is almost illegible. But I guess I'll just practice and practice some more, and I'm darned if I'll let arthritis curtail my knitting. I guess necessity is the mother of invention after all.
> Setleg, I recently bought a yarn ball holder (called a 'whirlygig' by the vendor) for use with yarn knit from the outside of the ball, as it's on a swivel base. I had a disastrous time trying to wind centre-pull balls using my beautiful, hand-turned nostepinne - wound about 20 skeins with it but still haven't mastered the technique. Now having to re-wind them all by hand because somehow the outside and inside ends have all become twisted together. I spent three hours of precious knitting time last night, just rewinding one ball. Woe is me - clumsy/awkward is definitely my middle name.
> Angora, my thoughts and best wishes are with Ben and all he is going through, has gone through, and is yet to go through.
> Myfanwy, hope you're having a good day today.
> Sam, loved the you-tube ode to joy - had seen it here before, but enjoyed seeing it again. Wherever the TP goes, I'm sure to find you one way or another.


on balance it has been easier- but I have been out morning and afternoon. I have started another eyelash scarf/boa for a lady I know- she said she likes red- the truest red I could find was red and black- only a couple of centimetres done, so I don't know yet how it will look- it is not the right time for a complex pattern! 
So many of us seem to have arthritis in one form or another- my left shoulder is being particularly painful today- but I will not let it beat me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy..... Belated birthday wishes and LOVE that glitzy purple ruffle yarn....... Ohhh Laaaa Laaaa...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?
> ...


I do at least a couple of times a week, I visit all of you wonderful people here first, and then as "free" time allows visit the other sections of kp.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> ...


When I got this a few months ago I sent to everyone on all my lists (swimmers, knitters, birds, etc.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your Socks looks EXACTLY like my Socks. Mine is a spayed female; one of 5 cats we have


Pup lover said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Im all for what everyone agrees is best, as long as it is still manageable for Sam and doesnt start hogging up his puppy and knitting time. It would be nice to have our own section, control so that rude, vicious nasty persons are not permitted, however we want new friends to easily find us also. Its all fun and games till it becomes work! We dont want Sam to burn out on us.



thewren said:


> a couple of negatives would be for new people to find us - they are not aware of how to navigate around kp - also - someone could start another thread - with our approval of course - but i quaver what would happen if we refused and they went to admin - just a few off the top of my head.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KBW I feel for you. I went through many years of being woke up in the middle of the night cause he wanted to argue and fight. Thankfully I got out of that a long time ago, took a busted cheek bone to do it, but I finally got that I wasnt meant to be there. My DH is the most wonderful man, I can do what I want when I want without fights or jealousy. We do things together and he reminds me often that Im a priority in his life. The day comes that something happens, he could never be replaced and I think I'd rather be alone than wishing I was alone. Smart mama you had Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday pontuf - hope you got some treats for your birthday.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - is your mother home from your brothers? how was the visit and what did your brother have to say?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam..... No worries on where we are posted. This group will stick like glue. Love the flashmob and will send it on th SIL who is first chair flautist with the Dallas Sytmphony Orchestra.....
> 
> Approval came through for scan tomorrow...... I'll just be glad to get it over with.... The Dr.'s office was really overly optimistic in the time things take... 3 working days is not unrealistic when it isn't an emergency. It just hacked me that they scheduled it without the approval without telling me so that I was tied to phone today and couldn't make plans for tomorrow..... Such is life......
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful looking kitty pup lover - i love cats.

sam



Pup lover said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could use applesauce or something like that.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I use them in place of 2 or 3 eggs, not sure about something that calls for 6 eggs, thats an awful lot. I always get hesitant about that many as it is no fun to be sick after eating too many eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no problem with that pup lover - i am having a blast.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Im all for what everyone agrees is best, as long as it is still manageable for Sam and doesnt start hogging up his puppy and knitting time. It would be nice to have our own section, control so that rude, vicious nasty persons are not permitted, however we want new friends to easily find us also. Its all fun and games till it becomes work! We dont want Sam to burn out on us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finding myself yawning a bit so guess I'll call it a night. Hope you all have a good rest of the evening and I'll catch up in the morning. Give Pontuf a scratch behind the ears and a Happy Birthday hug. rest well to all; your in my prayers. Good night.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

good night everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good night from here, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, it's late --- happy birthday Pontuf and everyone celebrating this as a special day. I think a lot of people got engaged on Sweetest Day!


Stormy day here today --- so all the leaves are getting knocked off the trees. We'll have bare trees by the end of the week, but I have to say that colors were beautiful and seemed to be around longer than usual.

Good night --- or good morning. Hope it's a good day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is this - everyone seems to be going to bed - am i the only one up? maybe that means i should be going to bed also.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

only 7pm for the NZ contingent- and a lot earlier for those in Aus, but of course we are in Tuesday!



thewren said:


> what is this - everyone seems to be going to bed - am i the only one up? maybe that means i should be going to bed also.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam as usual, you and I are both up too late but I'm off now since I have to get up early to get ready for scan and can't have anything else to eat till it's over.

Mom is home from trip. I 've talked to her but not been over to see her. I'll do that tomorrow. I was not very happy that brother picked her up and brought her back without ever calling or talking to me other than to tell me to help her pack since she was very upset and unable to do it herself. While there, she got a cold or some such but that isn't what upset me. He sent an e-mail today asking me to make copies of her driver's license (he is off golfing for a week and didn't do it the whole week she was there) He stated that, other than one undescribed glitch, she seemed much better than he expected (as I knew she would be since she would be waited on hand and foot and entertained by all for the week) and that he had discussed with her numerous times her wishes and that he would be moving her up there after buying something for himself and it would not be assisted living and that she was aware she would have to get a whole new set of dr.s and it would all take some time..... I have not heard this from her and will not let it remain a secret but will tell her I understand she is planning on moving. We will tell her once, and only once, that we don't think it is a great idea and why and then will offer to help her start to get ready etc. I will refuse to do anything to the house, since she won't be staying to enjoy it (like new valances, paint that she doesn't like the color etc.) and will try to help her start to pare down, but know that will be met with resistance. I am going to strongly recommend to brother that he move her up there with him after the holidays while they look for a place for her so that maybe he will get a better idea of her long term needs so that she have more input tot he actual place (even though living with someone will greatly reduce her anxiety) and he won't get a real picture. Maybe that will let us get her house here sold and all her stuff into a POD or some such so that there will be no big tax expense for the coming year..... as there will be this year. I am going to see to her needs, of course, but will constantly remind her of the move ... like having her sign release papers as we go to each Dr. and will not pursue extra medical attention since it will not be followed up here or there..... I think DH and I have decided that we will be less available to "fix" TV etc. so that she might have a better idea of continuing to live alone since we know that there will not be as much instant attention there as there is here. I know that brother will not be getting her someplace quite so close to him...... We really do not think it will be a good move for mom, in the long run, but she will enjoy all the adult attention at first and then, as things settle into a long term arrangement, brother will see what he has really signed on for but that will be his problem then and .it will give us our life back. As I say, I think it will be detrimental for her in the long run, but I want it done as quickly as possible if that is truly her wishes, because I would like to concentrate on the things that are most important to me right now and know that there is an end in sight. I can handle just about anthing if I know there is a finite time......... 

Now, no more puzzles,,,,, get to bed. YHou have your time schedule all messed up since your trip and the cold and that isn't really good for you.... and I know this how? Guilty as charged..... and I am going to really rry to get back on a "normal" schedule with winter approaching and les daylight and outdoor opportunities soon upon us.... Winter is always a good time to hunker down and just knit and hibernate so must make hay while the sun shines.. I know I will feel better when I move more so I may even resort to a list and schedule... boring but may help get me back on track....... "Turn out the lights, the party's over.."


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you thats brilliant, I will take a look and hopefully they ship to anywhere in the world. I have searched the net and all our yarn shops for something similar but sometimes nothing else will do other than what was first seen and this is 1 of those times lol


Angora1 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver, good luck with your scan today. I am not in the loop so not sure what it is for but all the best anyway. Just read your posting about your mother. It is so sad when our parents get older on us and we have been given the role of being the main caregiver. I had been in that position until I moved so very far away and then my sister took on the role. She ended up moving my parents over to Vancouver Island so it was easier for her. My Dad made friends but Mom was unable to because of the state she was in. The only thing I did not give up was being in the paperwork as a co-responsible person for my parents' needs. When my mother passed away, I thought it would be easier for me with not being so close to her, but it was not. But since I was named as a co executer of her estate and my sister wanted me to sign off, I am glad I did not. I am also glad that when my sister decided Dad should redo his Will, that I contacted him to make sure that he did not remove me from being co-executer. It paid off as when the Will came through for me to read, I found they had spelt his middle name wrong and since I was the family historian and had a copy of his birth certificate, I was able to get them to correct this. I am told that it could have made for major problems later if it was not changed. Hang in there. It sounds like you will soon be through all this and then you can relax a little. Sounds like you are needing it. Take care. KBW.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for my laugh for the day Myfanwy! :lol: I can see that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that is funny Myfanwy, but I didn't know what they were either. Figured it was one of our smilies that didn't compute. Now I see your points. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Althea said:


> To those who have hand/wrist problems and have learnt to be ambidextrous, I'm impressed by your tenacity but I'm also reminded of the one-liner, "I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous".(!!) I am having some problems with arthritis in my thumbs and fingers, so I am teaching myself to hold a pen 'properly', having always been an awkward pen-holder. It's like learning to write all over again, and my signature is almost illegible. But I guess I'll just practice and practice some more, and I'm darned if I'll let arthritis curtail my knitting. I guess necessity is the mother of invention after all.
> Setleg, I recently bought a yarn ball holder (called a 'whirlygig' by the vendor) for use with yarn knit from the outside of the ball, as it's on a swivel base. I had a disastrous time trying to wind centre-pull balls using my beautiful, hand-turned nostepinne - wound about 20 skeins with it but still haven't mastered the technique. Now having to re-wind them all by hand because somehow the outside and inside ends have all become twisted together. I spent three hours of precious knitting time last night, just rewinding one ball. Woe is me - clumsy/awkward is definitely my middle name.
> Angora, my thoughts and best wishes are with Ben and all he is going through, has gone through, and is yet to go through.
> Myfanwy, hope you're having a good day today.
> Sam, loved the you-tube ode to joy - had seen it here before, but enjoyed seeing it again. Wherever the TP goes, I'm sure to find you one way or another.


____________________________________
Althea...so sorry to hear about your arthritis. It seems it does tend to hit the hands, which is awful considering how much we need them. Hope you learn how to hold that pen the new way for writing. Has to be quite a challenge but I like your attitude.

Oh my, what a time you had with the yarn ends being all tangled up together and after the time and money spent with the other contraption. I've never heard of a nostepinne, but maybe I'm lucky after your experience. Hope that whirlygig is the solution.

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers for Ben. Those drugs have really done a number on his looks, but if they save his life and he gets strong again, I'm sure they will return. He is such a beautiful child.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photos, Angora!!!!! Fall is my favoritet time of year. I get into that nesting mode and want to cook/eat comfort foods and snuggle in and knit
> ...


Thank you Gottasch and Dreamweaver. Do you get Fall colors in Texas Dreamweaver???
Oh yes, that is funny about the pink. Everything has to be pink. I definitely prefer lavender and with my coloring it really is a deep purple for me. Next one will be pink. So many cute skirts out there for the wee ones. I understand you wanting your granddaughter small again as I see how quickly they grow. Yesterday she was a baby and now she is 5. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cindycz said:


> We have chickens...right now I have 9 doz eggs in the frig!


How blessed you are indeed. To have eggs from your own chickens. The quality is incredible, I'm sure!! Now as to what you are going to do with 9 doz. eggs.....bake a lot of Sam's peach cake they were talking about.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> gorgeous pictures Angora, would love to see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you...Wish you could too!! I'll bet it is gorgeous up in your area too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > To those who have hand/wrist problems and have learnt to be ambidextrous, I'm impressed by your tenacity but I'm also reminded of the one-liner, "I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous".(!!) I am having some problems with arthritis in my thumbs and fingers, so I am teaching myself to hold a pen 'properly', having always been an awkward pen-holder. It's like learning to write all over again, and my signature is almost illegible. But I guess I'll just practice and practice some more, and I'm darned if I'll let arthritis curtail my knitting. I guess necessity is the mother of invention after all.
> ...


So sorry "Arthur", as Sam puts it, is visiting you. I hate to think of you hurting, but like Althea, I like your attitude. Hope there is a way of getting some relief dear. It is no fun hurting.

Yes, a scarf with eyelash yarn is a good idea when you don't like anything complicated. Yarn sounds pretty and since it is a color she requested... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Do you get Fall colors in New Zealand.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> KBW I feel for you. I went through many years of being woke up in the middle of the night cause he wanted to argue and fight. Thankfully I got out of that a long time ago, took a busted cheek bone to do it, but I finally got that I wasnt meant to be there. My DH is the most wonderful man, I can do what I want when I want without fights or jealousy. We do things together and he reminds me often that Im a priority in his life. The day comes that something happens, he could never be replaced and I think I'd rather be alone than wishing I was alone. Smart mama you had Sam.


Pup Lover and KBW...Yes, nobody should have to go through this. I'm sure Pup Lover, that you give hope to others with your inspirational story. I know there are many others on here that have problems like this. On KP once I was afraid one lady was going to lose her life before she got out. It is sad how many times physical and or mental/verbal abuse happens. Thank goodness it is in the past now for both of you and others at the Tea Party & KP who have survived. Hugs and Love


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> no problem with that pup lover - i am having a blast.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Whatever is easiest for you Sam. Hugs and bushels full of thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is this - everyone seems to be going to bed - am i the only one up? maybe that means i should be going to bed also.
> 
> sam


Sam...You got left all alone. Hope you went to bed and got a Good Night's sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> only 7pm for the NZ contingent- and a lot earlier for those in Aus, but of course we are in Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice Myfanwy that you are there for those here with insomnia. Oh, I was going to send you a heart but don't have my glasses on, so here's a modified heart>} I really thought I didn't have that symbol, but now I see what it is <3, a #3. I was looking all over for a symbol. We're catching on Myfanwy. Don't just learn knitting on here. :lol: :lol: :lol: Those yung un's aren't going to have anything on us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sam as usual, you and I are both up too late but I'm off now since I have to get up early to get ready for scan and can't have anything else to eat till it's over.
> 
> Mom is home from trip. I 've talked to her but not been over to see her. I'll do that tomorrow. I was not very happy that brother picked her up and brought her back without ever calling or talking to me other than to tell me to help her pack since she was very upset and unable to do it herself. While there, she got a cold or some such but that isn't what upset me. He sent an e-mail today asking me to make copies of her driver's license (he is off golfing for a week and didn't do it the whole week she was there) He stated that, other than one undescribed glitch, she seemed much better than he expected (as I knew she would be since she would be waited on hand and foot and entertained by all for the week) and that he had discussed with her numerous times her wishes and that he would be moving her up there after buying something for himself and it would not be assisted living and that she was aware she would have to get a whole new set of dr.s and it would all take some time..... I have not heard this from her and will not let it remain a secret but will tell her I understand she is planning on moving. We will tell her once, and only once, that we don't think it is a great idea and why and then will offer to help her start to get ready etc. I will refuse to do anything to the house, since she won't be staying to enjoy it (like new valances, paint that she doesn't like the color etc.) and will try to help her start to pare down, but know that will be met with resistance. I am going to strongly recommend to brother that he move her up there with him after the holidays while they look for a place for her so that maybe he will get a better idea of her long term needs so that she have more input tot he actual place (even though living with someone will greatly reduce her anxiety) and he won't get a real picture. Maybe that will let us get her house here sold and all her stuff into a POD or some such so that there will be no big tax expense for the coming year..... as there will be this year. I am going to see to her needs, of course, but will constantly remind her of the move ... like having her sign release papers as we go to each Dr. and will not pursue extra medical attention since it will not be followed up here or there..... I think DH and I have decided that we will be less available to "fix" TV etc. so that she might have a better idea of continuing to live alone since we know that there will not be as much instant attention there as there is here. I know that brother will not be getting her someplace quite so close to him...... We really do not think it will be a good move for mom, in the long run, but she will enjoy all the adult attention at first and then, as things settle into a long term arrangement, brother will see what he has really signed on for but that will be his problem then and .it will give us our life back. As I say, I think it will be detrimental for her in the long run, but I want it done as quickly as possible if that is truly her wishes, because I would like to concentrate on the things that are most important to me right now and know that there is an end in sight. I can handle just about anthing if I know there is a finite time.........
> 
> Now, no more puzzles,,,,, get to bed. YHou have your time schedule all messed up since your trip and the cold and that isn't really good for you.... and I know this how? Guilty as charged..... and I am going to really rry to get back on a "normal" schedule with winter approaching and les daylight and outdoor opportunities soon upon us.... Winter is always a good time to hunker down and just knit and hibernate so must make hay while the sun shines.. I know I will feel better when I move more so I may even resort to a list and schedule... boring but may help get me back on track....... "Turn out the lights, the party's over.."


Hope you can find out something from the tests and get some results!!!! :!:

So true that there is no way they know how she is living there long term from such a short visit and all the constant attention. Hope all works out long term. Hugs Dreamweaver and know your health and your mother's life need resolution.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is only going to get better for me now, Angora. I finally got set free. I was one of the lucky ones and so was Pup Lover. Now on to the better part of life, right? <3<3<3



Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > KBW I feel for you. I went through many years of being woke up in the middle of the night cause he wanted to argue and fight. Thankfully I got out of that a long time ago, took a busted cheek bone to do it, but I finally got that I wasnt meant to be there. My DH is the most wonderful man, I can do what I want when I want without fights or jealousy. We do things together and he reminds me often that Im a priority in his life. The day comes that something happens, he could never be replaced and I think I'd rather be alone than wishing I was alone. Smart mama you had Sam.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Thank you thats brilliant, I will take a look and hopefully they ship to anywhere in the world. I have searched the net and all our yarn shops for something similar but sometimes nothing else will do other than what was first seen and this is 1 of those times lol
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


Awwww, how sweet. Like I said, it is a very warm sweater and works outside like a jacket only is a sweater. If you use real wool it will be very warm, if the family is used to taking care of wool. Otherwise use something that is machine washable and *machine dryable,* or you will have done all that work for a teddy bear to wear it.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I read the Tea Party first, then I go to Watched Topics, and then to Home; first Pictures, then General Chit Chat.

Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone remember the Cowichan Sweaters? I will attach a photo as a sample of them. They were made of a 100% unspun wool and are extremely warm sweaters. If it got windy outside, we just put a wind breaker over top of them and it was great. I made a couple in my earlier years and they knit up very very quickly. Apparently the original yarn is no longer available but there are now comparable substitutes available. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Does anyone remember the Cowichan Sweaters? I will attach a photo as a sample of them. They were made of a 100% unspun wool and are extremely warm sweaters. If it got windy outside, we just put a wind breaker over top of them and it was great. I made a couple in my earlier years and they knit up very very quickly. Apparently the original yarn is no longer available but there are now comparable substitutes available.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This one is knit using Prairie Wool which is a roving produced from western Canadian fibre and is made to match the original White Buffalo roving. White Buffalo is a Canadian classic that was produced in Manitoba but is no longer available.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > There were several listed under different vendors but this one was the least expensive. I'm happy with it and as stated the promptness and quality was very good.
> ...


I knew who you were I recognized the little mouse in the center of the leaves! ;-)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Settlig---- love that there is a history on the wood on your yarn holder. I went to college at Normal and would love something in wood from Bloomington... We have friend who makes extraordinary boxes and he always includes a history of the wood.
> 
> Still have at least 20 pages of catch up...... back I go. Might as well read, while I wait for call from Dr. They have scheduled my PET scan for tomorrow but have failed to get insurance preapproval so I'm in limbo.


I lived in Normal and went to school there until 9th grade when we moved. I thought of ordering one for the same reason Jynx.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Does anyone remember the Cowichan Sweaters? I will attach a photo as a sample of them. They were made of a 100% unspun wool and are extremely warm sweaters. If it got windy outside, we just put a wind breaker over top of them and it was great. I made a couple in my earlier years and they knit up very very quickly. Apparently the original yarn is no longer available but there are now comparable substitutes available.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


That is so interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember the Cowichan Sweaters? I will attach a photo as a sample of them. They were made of a 100% unspun wool and are extremely warm sweaters. If it got windy outside, we just put a wind breaker over top of them and it was great. I made a couple in my earlier years and they knit up very very quickly. Apparently the original yarn is no longer available but there are now comparable substitutes available.
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


Looks so warm and snuggly. Think I could wear that indoors this morning. Brrrr


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


You, as host, may list "us" however you wish and we shall follow. (Now your the Pied Piper in a pink tutu?) Whatever is easiest, as long as I can find you my friends, thats all that matters.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, if you go to my niece's Blog, the one that is in Haiti, and skip all the writing, you will see pictures of two people making hot peanut butter next to the bottom photo. Thought you and a few others who like/love peanut butter might enjoy:

http://www.ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/

Evos and Senita making mamba- peanut butter!
It is so good here to eat it especially when she lets you try it right from the pot while it is still hot and creamy

It also shows the little girls, so adorable, ready for their first day of school & others playing. Many of the visitors in the photos are my niece's DH's family and are Mennonite as is he. I was wondering if he was shunned for marrying her, but apparently not. They were married in the Mennonite church, so that should have been a clue. Perhaps if they are modern Mennonites they do not have to shun someone who married a non-Mennonite. I must say though, that my niece is such a special young lady and I am so proud of her and the love she is showing these dear little girls. She comes from a large family and with her values, fits right in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Does anyone remember the Cowichan Sweaters? I will attach a photo as a sample of them. They were made of a 100% unspun wool and are extremely warm sweaters. If it got windy outside, we just put a wind breaker over top of them and it was great. I made a couple in my earlier years and they knit up very very quickly. Apparently the original yarn is no longer available but there are now comparable substitutes available.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_knitting


I remember those sweaters. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You are too funny. Can you imagine Sam in a pink tutu playing a flute and dancing along the way. Actually it would be fun to follow, wouldn't it? Hmmmmm will have to give that some thought. LOL



Pup lover said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ours is a spayed female also, we also have her sister Aimee who is a tortise (?) with no voice. Or very small voice when she meows she whispers, never gets a sound above a whisper.



settleg said:


> Your Socks looks EXACTLY like my Socks. Mine is a spayed female; one of 5 cats we have
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Enjoyed seeing this blog. The children are so sweet. Just love them to bits. Such innocent faces. Thank you for sharing.



Angora1 said:


> Sam, if you go to my niece's Blog, the one that is in Haiti, and skip all the writing, you will see pictures of two people making hot peanut butter next to the bottom photo. Thought you and a few others who like/love peanut butter might enjoy:
> 
> http://www.ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > gorgeous pictures Angora, would love to see it in person.
> ...


With the heat we had this year and no rain the colors were not as pretty as they usually are we had to get an hour or so away from our area to see colors


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is one of those cozy up with a good book and read kind of days. It is so dark outside and raining. Maybe will do some more dishcloths for Christmas. I would really like to work on an afghan but not sure I want to go out and get the material for it today. I will keep popping in here through the day to see who and what is going on. I am so glad to be back again. Thank you everyone for making me feel welcomed here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


We have colors in our area, but where we drove was an hour away and then we drove south from there. Just glorious!!! Actually my yard is glorious today. Leaves are a pumpkin color on one tree and red on the other as the leaves fly through the air and drop to the ground. Oh, to capture the moment and hold it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> It is one of those cozy up with a good book and read kind of days. It is so dark outside and raining. Maybe will do some more dishcloths for Christmas. I would really like to work on an afghan but not sure I want to go out and get the material for it today. I will keep popping in here through the day to see who and what is going on. I am so glad to be back again. Thank you everyone for making me feel welcomed here.


So nice to have met you on here and I'm sure for others, that you returned. Great things ahead!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally getting around to email, which I am terrible at. Found Grandma's Patterns and went to site. Love this. Thought I would share it:

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/sadie/sadie.html

Better yet, it is a free pattern.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heading out for the day.. wanted to share a picture of my favorite fishing spot...trout season is done though.. so will be at the lake today. Hope to bring back some pictures, Deb is a fantastic photographer, I'm sure she will share with me!!
Dreamweaver.. keeping you in my prayers... surrounding you with lots of hugs and strength always  
Myfanwy, hope you are able to get the much needed rest, will take you with me to the lake today.. it's always so peaceful there.. ;-) 
Arthur visits me regularly, (my late husband's name is Arthur also) but I mean the aggravating pest... I do find that knitting helps my hands and wrist, the weather has been dry, so that helps also. I highly recommend the paraffin bath units, they can be purchased at Walmart, pharmacies and even through Amazon. The treatments are amazing, Mom and C even use it makes your hands feel so soft and the deep heat does wonders for the arthritis. 
Well, I've rattled on enough for one morning.. best wishes for a wonderful day/afternoon/evening :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers for all ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have fun fishing Marianne. It is raining and cold here but probably great for catching fish.

I don't understand how we will ever be found in the Latest Digest. I have now gone to the bottom of the page and clicked on it and have made several comments, yet we are never listed???? Ok, so if I actually go into Chit Chat in the top menu I found us listed, but not in the link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


Farther south is better for Autumn colour here- but interestingly only 'exotic' trees, the natives are evergreen, but not many are pines- gingko's colour quite well in Auckland- often quite late in winter.

It is not so much a matter of don't like as can't do at the moment- I am going to have to make a decision about Fale- he is becoming impossible to live with- because of the illness. I really do not need to get to breaking point!

the very sensitive keys of the laptop are good for the arthritic hand- my old vista model, desk top is like working a conventional type writer!- I have to watch I tend to give my right index finger a bit of grief- and I need that for my knitting- one of the reasons[?!] for my different WIP's, and I am sticking to that theory!
(((((HUGS))))) all round, so many I now feel are good kind friends- won't mention names because I don't want inadvertently to miss any one out.

BTW Dreamweaver, you are close to Joe- do you know is he cleaning or is he ill again? 
thinking of Martin Keith and not knowing if in fact it is our Martin who has died- maybe this is something to let our executors know, in the will, when you have to make a change- not one of us is getting younger!

also to Dreamweaver, I do hope something starts to resolve soon for you with your Mom!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You are welcome...I should have said Sam and all peanut butter lovers!!!!



KBW-1953 said:


> Enjoyed seeing this blog. The children are so sweet. Just love them to bits. Such innocent faces. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > only 7pm for the NZ contingent- and a lot earlier for those in Aus, but of course we are in Tuesday!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading out for the day.. wanted to share a picture of my favorite fishing spot...trout season is done though.. so will be at the lake today. Hope to bring back some pictures, Deb is a fantastic photographer, I'm sure she will share with me!!
> Dreamweaver.. keeping you in my prayers... surrounding you with lots of hugs and strength always
> Myfanwy, hope you are able to get the much needed rest, will take you with me to the lake today.. it's always so peaceful there.. ;-)
> Arthur visits me regularly, (my late husband's name is Arthur also) but I mean the aggravating pest... I do find that knitting helps my hands and wrist, the weather has been dry, so that helps also. I highly recommend the paraffin bath units, they can be purchased at Walmart, pharmacies and even through Amazon. The treatments are amazing, Mom and C even use it makes your hands feel so soft and the deep heat does wonders for the arthritis.
> ...


 :thumbup: looking forward to seeing the fishing pics.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share this with everyone. 
For Halloween or Bonfire, or just on a cold Winter's day, this is a total winner:

Winter Meatball Soup with Couscous
Serve: 4

Ingredients:
8 oz (225g) beef mince
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 large garlic clove, peeled and crushed
2 tbs freshly chopped parsley
dash worcestershire sauce, optional (Maggi seasoning also works well)
Salt and freshly milled black pepper
2 tsp olive oil
14 oz (400g) can chopped tomatoes
1 Imp.pint (19 US fl. oz/570ml) hot vegetable stock
4 oz (115g) Savoy or green cabbage, finely shredded
2 oz (55g) dried couscous

Method:
Put the mince, onion, garlic, herbs and seasonings in a large bowl. Mix together and shape into one-inch (2.5cm) balls.

Heat the oil in a large saucepan and fry the meatballs for 4 to 6 minutes until browned.

Add the chopped tomatoes and stock and bring to the oil. Reduce the heat, cover and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes.

Add the cabbage and couscous. Simmer for a further 5 minutes.

Serve immediately with crusty bread for a seriously hearty warmer.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Pup lover! I think they could be related?? lol They even have that same "look" on their faces. lol

Roberta



Pup lover said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Coco has the same face my little girl has! They have Angel Faces. lol
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you NanaCaren! have that one safely copied- for your Spring! November here is usually getting warm- and we have to wait ages for the fireworks to show up in the night sky- may be that is why there are so many firecrackers again!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thank you NanaCaren! have that one safely copied- for your Spring! November here is usually getting warm- and we have to wait ages for the fireworks to show up in the night sky- may be that is why there are so many firecrackers again!


You are welcome. This will be on the menu for this week end, with some homemade pumpernickel bread.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Have fun fishing Marianne. It is raining and cold here but probably great for catching fish.
> 
> I don't understand how we will ever be found in the Latest Digest. I have now gone to the bottom of the page and clicked on it and have made several comments, yet we are never listed???? Ok, so if I actually go into Chit Chat in the top menu I found us listed, but not in the link at the bottom of the page.


You will only find the Tea Party in the Latest Digest on Saturdays in North America. Sunday mornings in NZ and Australia.
If we had our own section on the Home page, you would find it every single time, every single day or night. You would just go to Home. Click on our section and you are in the Tea Party. You would click on the Tea Party that is happening for that week, or you could click on any Tea Party that is there to revisit what you had missed at previous Tea Parties.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, if you go to my niece's Blog, the one that is in Haiti, and skip all the writing, you will see pictures of two people making hot peanut butter next to the bottom photo. Thought you and a few others who like/love peanut butter might enjoy:
> 
> http://www.ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Daralene, the Mennonites are rather more liberal, in general, than the Amish who are much more stringent in their faith practice than the Mennonites. (Here in NE Ohio, the 4th largest community of Amish in the world live in Geauga County just west of where we live in Trumbull County.) The Amish are the folks who shun and remove those among them who offend by behaving as if the offender no longer exists, whether that person still lives among them or moves outside the community/family. They call it ''Yanked over'' around here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I better get to bed too; it's almost 7 am here. lol
I can't tell you how much I enjoy listening to everyone, and how things are going for all of you.
Again, Sam, I'm sorry about pinning that tutu on you! lol Looks like you just can't seem to shake it. Does it feel strange to have so many women following you?? hahahaha We just think very highly of you, that's all. 
As always, but I don't say it often, I'm keeping you all in my prayers, and asking God to watch over you all.

Night! Roberta


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


I for one am quite happy to go along with that, Sam. As long as I can still find it I don't really mind where it appears.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going through my eamil deleting and ran across this that i got some time ago - think you will enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=GBaHPND2QJg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> sam


That was fabulous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Roughly 100 k/h = 60 m/h
> 80 k/h = 50 m/h
> 50 k/h = 30 m/h
> Hope this helps
> ...


Divide kms by 8 and multiply by 5 to get miles eg. 104km = 65 miles (104 div by 8 = 13, 13 x 5 = 65)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with everyone.
> For Halloween or Bonfire, or just on a cold Winter's day, this is a total winner:
> 
> Winter Meatball Soup with Couscous
> ...


What memories! Tell Dave his words "Have fun" ring true still as we are having fun, but miss him and wish him all the best for his life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, if you go to my niece's Blog, the one that is in Haiti, and skip all the writing, you will see pictures of two people making hot peanut butter next to the bottom photo. Thought you and a few others who like/love peanut butter might enjoy:
> ...


Thanks Ohio Joy. Gets confusing. Guess if I lived nearer I would know much more with her being married into the Mennonites. Have gotten to go to the home of the people that own the market in Hartville. Have you ever gone to Hartville Kitchen? The lady that started it is my niece's Dh's grandmother. I actually got to sit next to her for a short time at a surprise Birthday party for my niece that her husband put on for her before they left for Haiti. The Grandma was still in traditional clothing with bonnet. It must be hard for her to see everyone modernizing so much, but she seemed very loving and sweet to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Well, I better get to bed too; it's almost 7 am here. lol
> I can't tell you how much I enjoy listening to everyone, and how things are going for all of you.
> Again, Sam, I'm sorry about pinning that tutu on you! lol Looks like you just can't seem to shake it. Does it feel strange to have so many women following you?? hahahaha We just think very highly of you, that's all.
> As always, but I don't say it often, I'm keeping you all in my prayers, and asking God to watch over you all.
> ...


7 am and just going to bed. Night shift or insomnia like a few of us?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly 100 k/h = 60 m/h
> ...


I'd better do the math before I leave as I can't do that in my head. Thank you both so very much for the help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Can you turn left on a caution light in Canada? I got a ticket once for doing that up there and didn't know if that had changed.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Can someone help me here. I live in a basement suite and I have been allowed to keep a small dog and a cat. A new young couple has moved upstairs that seem very nice. Last night the young woman told me she was probably getting a new German Shepherd dog today which was 3 years old and supposed to be quiet and a good dog. This morning in a site that is called kijiji which is a web based type buy and sell, I have free alerts coming to my email and there is the dog on there. It says that the new owners need to have a fully fenced yard and definitely no other dogs in the house. It was good with small children and cats. The reason for getting rid of the dog was that his wife was now pregnant with their third child and wanted him to get rid of his dog as she could not handle three kids and a the dog also. The couple upstairs has two small girls and are expecting another one in Feb. What does this read to you? I am afraid of this dog coming into my area as there is no gate on the back yard, and attacking my little dog that goes into my area which is off the back yard. It also makes me wonder why the wife had not been able to handle such a wonderful gentle dog along with her three children. What do you think and how do I deal with this?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And it now sounds like they have just arrived home with the dog.



KBW-1953 said:


> Can someone help me here. I live in a basement suite and I have been allowed to keep a small dog and a cat. A new young couple has moved upstairs that seem very nice. Last night the young woman told me she was probably getting a new German Shepherd dog today which was 3 years old and supposed to be quiet and a good dog. This morning in a site that is called kijiji which is a web based type buy and sell, I have free alerts coming to my email and there is the dog on there. It says that the new owners need to have a fully fenced yard and definitely no other dogs in the house. It was good with small children and cats. The reason for getting rid of the dog was that his wife was now pregnant with their third child and wanted him to get rid of his dog as she could not handle three kids and a the dog also. The couple upstairs has two small girls and are expecting another one in Feb. What does this read to you? I am afraid of this dog coming into my area as there is no gate on the back yard, and attacking my little dog that goes into my area which is off the back yard. It also makes me wonder why the wife had not been able to handle such a wonderful gentle dog along with her three children. What do you think and how do I deal with this?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Can someone help me here. I live in a basement suite and I have been allowed to keep a small dog and a cat. A new young couple has moved upstairs that seem very nice. Last night the young woman told me she was probably getting a new German Shepherd dog today which was 3 years old and supposed to be quiet and a good dog. This morning in a site that is called kijiji which is a web based type buy and sell, I have free alerts coming to my email and there is the dog on there. It says that the new owners need to have a fully fenced yard and definitely no other dogs in the house. It was good with small children and cats. The reason for getting rid of the dog was that his wife was now pregnant with their third child and wanted him to get rid of his dog as she could not handle three kids and a the dog also. The couple upstairs has two small girls and are expecting another one in Feb. What does this read to you? I am afraid of this dog coming into my area as there is no gate on the back yard, and attacking my little dog that goes into my area which is off the back yard. It also makes me wonder why the wife had not been able to handle such a wonderful gentle dog along with her three children. What do you think and how do I deal with this?


Oh no. Without the yards being fenced it sounds like a built in problem. Perhaps that is unfair of me and we don't want to worry over nothing, but personally, I understand your worry. Can you or they get a gate that would make your area secure? It says it should go to a fully fenced home. They may not have the dog for long if it isn't fully fenced as it will take off. Sad for the dog that they aren't being "fully" responsible. Oh, I see they are upstairs, so you are probably renting and the dogs would be in the same area. Yikes. I sure hope it works out. Why does there always have to be a clinker?? Keep us posted and hope by some miracle that it works out and that the dog is a real love.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Can you turn left on a caution light in Canada? I got a ticket once for doing that up there and didn't know if that had changed.


You can get a ticket any time you drive through a caution light unless you are already in the intersection when the caution comes on. Does not matter if you are turning left or going straight through. If there is a left turn light and you do not turn left on it, you may NOT turn left when the straight through light turns green.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow - I will have to catch up, especially since I'm at work. (made it up to page 46)

Happy birthday, Pontouf! May all your puppy biscuits/treats be especially good today!

Sorlenna - love the hat. I'm gonna go look at your Ravelry list to see what pattern you used.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns
You can get a ticket any time you drive through a caution light unless you are already in the intersection when the caution comes on. Does not matter if you are turning left or going straight through. If there is a left turn light and you do not turn left on it, you may NOT turn left when the straight through light turns green.[/quote]
________________________________________
Thanks for the information. Better forewarned.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> And it now sounds like they have just arrived home with the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are renting, you voice your concerns in writing to the landlord and you send a copy to the new tenants with the dog. You keep the original copy. You need to document, document, document. You may also find that you have nothing to worry about. Invite the tenant (one person only) to come down and visit you to meet your dog. Then make arrangements for that person to come down with their dog. You want your dog to be on his home turf when the other dog meets him.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So far it has not barked but I hear it walking around on the floor. You can hear the toe nails on the floor. I talked to her last night about her children running back and forth non stop and that maybe she could tell them that running was for outside and walking was for inside. She tells me the kids bedtime is 8 pm but they cry and fuss until between 9:30 and 10:30 at night and their bedroom is right above my bedroom. I mentioned that they sure were up late the night before fussing. I want to suggest that the 3 year old go to bed earlier than the 5 year old as they share the same room. I get reprieve in the daytime as they are both in school but every second weekend they are here and the other weekends they are with their father. Then they really act up when they come back from there. I really like this young couple but noise does travel between the two suites and they have to understand that. There is no insulation between the two areas. I have even offered to bring the girls down here to do crafts with them on the Sunday mornings they are home to give Mom a rest and me some grandma time (since my grandchildren are so far away). I do not want to be alarmed if there is no reason for it but I do not want my little dog getting hurt either finding out.



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone help me here. I live in a basement suite and I have been allowed to keep a small dog and a cat. A new young couple has moved upstairs that seem very nice. Last night the young woman told me she was probably getting a new German Shepherd dog today which was 3 years old and supposed to be quiet and a good dog. This morning in a site that is called kijiji which is a web based type buy and sell, I have free alerts coming to my email and there is the dog on there. It says that the new owners need to have a fully fenced yard and definitely no other dogs in the house. It was good with small children and cats. The reason for getting rid of the dog was that his wife was now pregnant with their third child and wanted him to get rid of his dog as she could not handle three kids and a the dog also. The couple upstairs has two small girls and are expecting another one in Feb. What does this read to you? I am afraid of this dog coming into my area as there is no gate on the back yard, and attacking my little dog that goes into my area which is off the back yard. It also makes me wonder why the wife had not been able to handle such a wonderful gentle dog along with her three children. What do you think and how do I deal with this?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > And it now sounds like they have just arrived home with the dog.
> ...


I like the idea 5mmdpns has about inviting the tenant down to meet your dog .........Agree with your dog being on his home turf. As usual 5mmdpns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> So far it has not barked but I hear it walking around on the floor. You can hear the toe nails on the floor. I talked to her last night about her children running back and forth non stop and that maybe she could tell them that running was for outside and walking was for inside. She tells me the kids bedtime is 8 pm but they cry and fuss until between 9:30 and 10:30 at night and their bedroom is right above my bedroom. I mentioned that they sure were up late the night before fussing. I want to suggest that the 3 year old go to bed earlier than the 5 year old as they share the same room. I get reprieve in the daytime as they are both in school but every second weekend they are here and the other weekends they are with their father. Then they really act up when they come back from there. I really like this young couple but noise does travel between the two suites and they have to understand that. There is no insulation between the two areas. I have even offered to bring the girls down here to do crafts with them on the Sunday mornings they are home to give Mom a rest and me some grandma time (since my grandchildren are so far away). I do not want to be alarmed if there is no reason for it but I do not want my little dog getting hurt either finding out.


If they have just moved in, you do need to give the kids time to adjust to the new place. It is rather upsetting for them too in having to get used to living in a new place away from their familiar surroundings.
However, you do need to get your landlord on this immediately with the noise. You can want to be nice and friendly, but there are some things that are not permitted. You were living there first and you are used to having things in a certain way. Noise from one person's appartment into another person's appartment (even in a house) is not allowed to happen. There are noise bylaws that govern ever single place, town, city, country-side here in Canada. There is the landlord - tenant act that must be followed. You have rights and your rights are to be taken up with the landlord, not the neighbourhood tenants.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

5, the mother has been down to my suite for tea so she has met my dog already. She loves that I am older and quiet down here. She says she rarely hears us down here. My dog barks if someone is at the door or he hears noises that he does not know. So far this dog is quiet and the ad said he rarely barks. Not sure if he hears my dog bark on a rare occassion. But the ad was definite about no other dogs in the house. He was quite infatic about it so makes me wonder if he is aggressive to other dogs. I guess I will mention when I see her that I think they should be erecting a proper gate between their yard and mine, ASAP. I have put a small baby gate there prior to all this so my dog did not go into their yard. That keeps him out nicely but he is a lot smaller than a shepherd. I will also mention that I read the AD for the dog and am concerned about the previous owner being very definite about no other dogs being in the house and am worried as to why that was, since I do not want my dog hurt. I guess there is nothing else I can do for now. I do not see them building a gate as I am not so sure the boyfriend is all that energetic. He works which is a good thing, but I am thinking he is playing video games once he gets home. He has seen me out there raking leaves on his day off and just walks past me and says hello. This is in an area that is both their area and mine. She is the one that rakes their own back yard and she is the one that puts their garbage to the curb. I was the one that finally put chord on their cardboard boxes so they could be taken away. And I am the one that got rid of their garbage that was left in the driveway that we both have to share. It is an extremely narrow driveway and hardly any room to open the car doors and as of Dec 1 - Apr 1, we cannot leave the cars on the roadway. I want to be nice about all this but want to nip problems before they become big problems.



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > And it now sounds like they have just arrived home with the dog.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Documentation is your best friend, and make sure you keep a "running" diary complete with dates and times as to what is all happening.
Remember, if you are doing their chores, then it becomes your responsibility. Do you still want that responsibility next year, two years from now? Think first, act later is the best policy and one you have to work out for yourself. Doing their chores does not buy you their friendship, what is does is buy them cheap labor.

I was raised with German Shepherd dogs. Most German Shepherd dogs are one owner dogs because they form an attachment to one person and their loyalties remain with them. That is not always the rule. Just as pit bull dogs are not always attack dogs, so is the way with the German Shepherds. Dogs are their individual personalities. If the dog was raised with small children, then small children are not going to be a problem with the dog. Our last two German Shepherds were pets and had the personalities of Sam's gentle labs -- accepting of everyone and every-dog. If a dog is non-threatening to another dog, there is no reason to be concerned. If your dog is threatening to the Shepherd, then the Shepherd may take offense to it. It is in your best interests for both dogs to be friends with each other.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have talked to the couple upstairs. She was hammering some wood to be in place for a gate. We have now introduced the two dogs together and I think if we keep doing that they will be ok. The second meeting was better than the first so hopefully by next summer they will be fine. Apparently the guy that originally had him only had him for a month and then the wife got pregnant and since they both are working and she never wanted the dog in the first place, she made him get rid of him. Apparently he was teary eyed when the dog left. He is a nice dog so hopefully things will be ok. But it is the young woman who is nailing the boards up and he is taking the dog for a walk. Gotta love it. LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you 5. The only reason I got rid of this garbage was to make room in the driveway. She seems to want things tidy so I think that will be the case. I do not take their garbage can and recycling out to the curb. I let them do that. I learnt from the last tennant that putting her garbage can and recycling bins out did me no favors. When I was away for a week, my garbage never got touched. And my gosh, the one time I put it all out at the curb, she had contacted the landlord as the garbage truck went by and said that they did not pick up her garbage. I was on the phone with the landlord right after she had texted him and he told me that and I said to him, that is not true as she never put her garbage out in the first place and I had done it and it had already gone. Amazing about people. 
Thank you everyone for all your input as I can calm down a bit now.



5mmdpns said:


> Documentation is your best friend, and make sure you keep a "running" diary complete with dates and times as to what is all happening.
> Remember, if you are doing their chores, then it becomes your responsibility. Do you still want that responsibility next year, two years from now? Think first, act later is the best policy and one you have to work out for yourself. Doing their chores does not buy you their friendship, what is does is buy them cheap labor.
> 
> I was raised with German Shepherd dogs. Most German Shepherd dogs are one owner dogs because they form an attachment to one person and their loyalties remain with them. That is not always the rule. Just as pit bull dogs are not always attack dogs, so is the way with the German Shepherds. Dogs are their individual personalities. If the dog was raised with small children, then small children are not going to be a problem with the dog. Our last two German Shepherds were pets and had the personalities of Sam's gentle labs -- accepting of everyone and every-dog. If a dog is non-threatening to another dog, there is no reason to be concerned. If your dog is threatening to the Shepherd, then the Shepherd may take offense to it. It is in your best interests for both dogs to be friends with each other.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You rest easy there KBW!!! You have enough stresses and upheavals in your life. BYW, not all guys are "handymen" but the wives are. My Dad is no carpenter, but my Mom is. Dad is a mechanic but Mom is not. haha, trade-offs happen!!
Sounds like things are working out for you! hugs
((((((((()))))))))))


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh I understand that 5, very much. My mother was pretty good with a hammer also. and I am becoming pretty handy also. However, it does not take much to say, Hey, let me rake the rest of those leaves for you. After all, I am pretty near 60 and he is about 26 or so. I am not the owner of the place. Just a tenant like him. I think he just does not think about it. I have a feeling he has been living at home until now. Or not long ago anyway. She says he is a real Mother's Boy. Now this being said, I have nothing against a man that will love and do things for his mother. I am told that when it is Christmas Day, the two little girls will go to their Father's place and he will go to his mother's place and the young woman upstairs is going to be alone Christmas Morning. Kind of sad.



5mmdpns said:


> You rest easy there KBW!!! You have enough stresses and upheavals in your life. BYW, not all guys are "handymen" but the wives are. My Dad is no carpenter, but my Mom is. Dad is a mechanic but Mom is not. haha, trade-offs happen!!
> Sounds like things are working out for you! hugs
> ((((((((()))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share this with everyone.
> ...


I will be sure to tell him.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well since it is such a dreary day outside and raining like crazy, I am going to work now on my family tree. That is another hobby of mine. I just received a pedigree in the mail today that I believe my family ties into. It goes back to the 1400s so it will be interesting to tie into it. I have a web page and had mentioned this man's grandfather in my web page as a referrence and apparently this man saw my web site and has been trying to contact me for a couple of years. I had been hacked so my email address was no longer valid. Another lady in Ancestry noticed my name and new I was the woman he was looking for so contacted me and through that we were able to make contact. he had since phoned me twice from the UK and mailed me this pedigree. So I am off for a little while to study it. Talk later


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Move and make sure you get a top floor. I could not live having a family of four soon to be five and a large dog living above me. What were the owners thinking of when they rented to this family. Families need the ability to live freely and not be on tippy toe in fear of disturbing others--so not a good fit on the owner's part.



KBW-1953 said:


> So far it has not barked but I hear it walking around on the floor. You can hear the toe nails on the floor. I talked to her last night about her children running back and forth non stop and that maybe she could tell them that running was for outside and walking was for inside. She tells me the kids bedtime is 8 pm but they cry and fuss until between 9:30 and 10:30 at night and their bedroom is right above my bedroom. I mentioned that they sure were up late the night before fussing. I want to suggest that the 3 year old go to bed earlier than the 5 year old as they share the same room. I get reprieve in the daytime as they are both in school but every second weekend they are here and the other weekends they are with their father. Then they really act up when they come back from there. I really like this young couple but noise does travel between the two suites and they have to understand that. There is no insulation between the two areas. I have even offered to bring the girls down here to do crafts with them on the Sunday mornings they are home to give Mom a rest and me some grandma time (since my grandchildren are so far away). I do not want to be alarmed if there is no reason for it but I do not want my little dog getting hurt either finding out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did you know jynx - i was working on a puzzle - you know - just one more. lol

sam

good luck today - will be thinking about you and waiting for the report.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam as usual, you and I are both up too late but I'm off now since I have to get up early to get ready for scan and can't have anything else to eat till it's over.
> 
> Mom is home from trip. I 've talked to her but not been over to see her. I'll do that tomorrow. I was not very happy that brother picked her up and brought her back without ever calling or talking to me other than to tell me to help her pack since she was very upset and unable to do it herself. While there, she got a cold or some such but that isn't what upset me. He sent an e-mail today asking me to make copies of her driver's license (he is off golfing for a week and didn't do it the whole week she was there) He stated that, other than one undescribed glitch, she seemed much better than he expected (as I knew she would be since she would be waited on hand and foot and entertained by all for the week) and that he had discussed with her numerous times her wishes and that he would be moving her up there after buying something for himself and it would not be assisted living and that she was aware she would have to get a whole new set of dr.s and it would all take some time..... I have not heard this from her and will not let it remain a secret but will tell her I understand she is planning on moving. We will tell her once, and only once, that we don't think it is a great idea and why and then will offer to help her start to get ready etc. I will refuse to do anything to the house, since she won't be staying to enjoy it (like new valances, paint that she doesn't like the color etc.) and will try to help her start to pare down, but know that will be met with resistance. I am going to strongly recommend to brother that he move her up there with him after the holidays while they look for a place for her so that maybe he will get a better idea of her long term needs so that she have more input tot he actual place (even though living with someone will greatly reduce her anxiety) and he won't get a real picture. Maybe that will let us get her house here sold and all her stuff into a POD or some such so that there will be no big tax expense for the coming year..... as there will be this year. I am going to see to her needs, of course, but will constantly remind her of the move ... like having her sign release papers as we go to each Dr. and will not pursue extra medical attention since it will not be followed up here or there..... I think DH and I have decided that we will be less available to "fix" TV etc. so that she might have a better idea of continuing to live alone since we know that there will not be as much instant attention there as there is here. I know that brother will not be getting her someplace quite so close to him...... We really do not think it will be a good move for mom, in the long run, but she will enjoy all the adult attention at first and then, as things settle into a long term arrangement, brother will see what he has really signed on for but that will be his problem then and .it will give us our life back. As I say, I think it will be detrimental for her in the long run, but I want it done as quickly as possible if that is truly her wishes, because I would like to concentrate on the things that are most important to me right now and know that there is an end in sight. I can handle just about anthing if I know there is a finite time.........
> 
> Now, no more puzzles,,,,, get to bed. YHou have your time schedule all messed up since your trip and the cold and that isn't really good for you.... and I know this how? Guilty as charged..... and I am going to really rry to get back on a "normal" schedule with winter approaching and les daylight and outdoor opportunities soon upon us.... Winter is always a good time to hunker down and just knit and hibernate so must make hay while the sun shines.. I know I will feel better when I move more so I may even resort to a list and schedule... boring but may help get me back on track....... "Turn out the lights, the party's over.."


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with everyone.
> For Halloween or Bonfire, or just on a cold Winter's day, this is a total winner:
> 
> Winter Meatball Soup with Couscous
> ...


oh, that just sounds wonderful. I may try that this weekend. We're supposed to have another major cold front which will bring the temps pretty low here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver...Following suit with Sam. Hope the scan went well and that they will find something so they can help you. Now you can eat and drink. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ask4j, I agree. However I have done an awful lot of fixing up this suite long before they moved in and it was the better of two evils. I was able to put a stop to one tennant he wanted. The previous tennant suggested a woman that she later stopped talking to and admitted she would not live in the same house with. This woman was middle aged trying to look 20. She had two sons, 18 and 20. None of them working or going to school. They had a huge dog also. They all smoked pot and the woman was a "sex addict" which I was told by the woman that recommended her. She liked to frequent after hours bars and bring these sleazy men home on a regular basis. She looked like a freak herself. She liked the idea that she would have a bedroom off the back of the house with sliding doors so the men could come down the driveway, past my door and my outside area, and let them in through the back entrance. No one would even know who these men were or anything about them. I am told she was attracted to sleazy men. So they could be criminals for what anyone knew. The boys liked to have tons of friends in and all smoking pot. So I talked to the landlord who was only going on the word of the previous tenant and had never seen her in person. I told him that he better be prepared for lots of middle of the night calls and complaints as I was not putting up with all that going on above my bedroom. I guess he thought better of it as he really likes me as a tennant and is amazed at what I have done to the suite. He does not want to lose me. I know we all have to live and accept some noises here, but we also have to respect one another.



Ask4j said:


> Move and make sure you get a top floor. I could not live having a family of four soon to be five and a large dog living above me. What were the owners thinking of when they rented to this family. Families need the ability to live freely and not be on tippy toe in fear of disturbing others--so not a good fit on the owner's part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, I do not have an income right now, and I have a dog and a cat that I need to have a home that I can have them with me. The rent on this place is the best I could find in this area to meet my needs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> It is not so much a matter of don't like as can't do at the moment- I am going to have to make a decision about Fale- he is becoming impossible to live with- because of the illness. I really do not need to get to breaking point!
> 
> BTW Dreamweaver, you are close to Joe- do you know is he cleaning or is he ill again?
> thinking of Martin Keith and not knowing if in fact it is our Martin who has died- maybe this is something to let our executors know, in the will, when you have to make a change- not one of us is getting younger!


I know it will be a hard decision to make, but I also know you will do what is best for both of you. Prayers & hugs for you and Fale!

You make an interesting point about wills--when my husband died, I found a list of his forums/usernames and passwords he'd written down in a notebook (purely by luck), so I was able to notify people. Otherwise, I'd not have been able to get hold of them (a couple of sites I did not recognize and would not have known he belonged to without the list). And something many of us might not think about...

Last night I was working happily along on the shawl, only to discover this morning when I laid it out that I've gone awry again--some shift in the pattern, and I know it has to do with the increases. I suspect they are on the wrong side of the chart...bother. Well, Lord knows I've started over many a time, so this time won't be any different. *chuckle* And it will sort itself out eventually!

I took DD to work this morning and we must get her driving lessons bumped up (hit or miss isn't going to work, and I know it's my fault for not pushing her more). We want her to get the license as soon as possible, as it's crucial for her to have it by spring if she will be going to the taxidermy classes my parents have offered her, and she really wants to do that, so motivation is certainly there; now we have to make more time, even with our crazy schedules of late.

Bub's about the same; his coughing last night settled a bit, though I'm not sure how much he slept (I was selfish and put in my ear plugs...). So far, I seem to be "safe" from it; we shall see, and I am doing my best!

The handyman discussion also gave me a chuckle--I learned to fix a lot of things when I was married. It wasn't that he didn't know how--he just didn't do it; either he was out of town or "too busy" to do the things needing done, and then, when I was on my own with my house and all my kids, it was all on me anyway. So rather than waiting on someone else to do it, if I can, I will. That reminds me...I still haven't hung that gate back up, though I did get the post back in place.

A friend of mine sent me a classified ad today for two free llamas near here! Oh, she should not tempt me. Heh. But I know we don't have the space. And I really want to move anyhow! Maybe I should just get some chickens--they'd take care of the weeds in the back yard. lol

So, it's my day off, and I need to get something done around here (still haven't put my stuff away from Saturday); I need to come up with a craft for the Christmas event at Bub's work, too (it's not until the first week of December, but I want to have it settled and not worry about it any more until then). We're thinking maybe Ojo de Dios (God's Eye) with the sticks and yarn, or something with pine cones. I can gather up a lot of those just from the front driveway. :shock: Anyway, I think I'm writing a book here, so I'll jot away and be back later--hope all are doing well & blessings & prayers to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did daralene - slept too late however

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is this - everyone seems to be going to bed - am i the only one up? maybe that means i should be going to bed also.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver...Following suit with Sam. Hope the scan went well and that they will find something so they can help you. Now you can eat and drink. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Hugs


Add me, and do keep us posted!

Caren, good to see you--thanks for the comfort food!

Sam, did you get any sleep?!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, Toby, the new dog upstairs must have been outside and my bedroom window is at ground level under their sundeck. My Cat, Tommy, was sitting there like he usually does and all of a sudden, he just flew from the windowsill. His tail was about 4 inches wide. So funny to watch but poor Tommy does not know what to make of all this. Some great big creature came up to his window and scared the living daylights out of him. I sat and explained to him that that big dog cannot get at him, just like he cannot get at the birds and chipmunks and squirrels that are out there. Poor dear.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Well, Toby, the new dog upstairs must have been outside and my bedroom window is at ground level under their sundeck. My Cat, Tommy, was sitting there like he usually does and all of a sudden, he just flew from the windowsill. His tail was about 4 inches wide. So funny to watch but poor Tommy does not know what to make of all this. Some great big creature came up to his window and scared the living daylights out of him. I sat and explained to him that that big dog cannot get at him, just like he cannot get at the birds and chipmunks and squirrels that are out there. Poor dear.


*chuckles* with dry humor. Tommy will get used to that!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah, pretty funny to watch and I am sure he will be fine. They just all need to get to know each other and that they all live here.



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Toby, the new dog upstairs must have been outside and my bedroom window is at ground level under their sundeck. My Cat, Tommy, was sitting there like he usually does and all of a sudden, he just flew from the windowsill. His tail was about 4 inches wide. So funny to watch but poor Tommy does not know what to make of all this. Some great big creature came up to his window and scared the living daylights out of him. I sat and explained to him that that big dog cannot get at him, just like he cannot get at the birds and chipmunks and squirrels that are out there. Poor dear.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Toby, the new dog upstairs must have been outside and my bedroom window is at ground level under their sundeck. My Cat, Tommy, was sitting there like he usually does and all of a sudden, he just flew from the windowsill. His tail was about 4 inches wide. So funny to watch but poor Tommy does not know what to make of all this. Some great big creature came up to his window and scared the living daylights out of him. I sat and explained to him that that big dog cannot get at him, just like he cannot get at the birds and chipmunks and squirrels that are out there. Poor dear.
> ...


Ah! Before long, he will be taunting the dog or else they will become friends. 

I was going to get something done, wasn't I...? Heh.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is kind of like the black squirrel that has learnt that Tommy cannot get him. He prances by the living room window and then comes back and stands up facing Tommy as to say, Catch me if you can. LOL



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I need TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I need TEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


ok, but while you put your tea on, I am having my cuppa coffee!!! It is a cold and wet day here. I think I will get out the Lipton chicken noodle soup mix! 

I talked to my brother last night. He has one doozy of a head cold!! He got it out hunting moose last week. He shot one and that was enough for their hunting party. They all only wanted one to butcher and share between them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder what the peanut butter tastes like?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, if you go to my niece's Blog, the one that is in Haiti, and skip all the writing, you will see pictures of two people making hot peanut butter next to the bottom photo. Thought you and a few others who like/love peanut butter might enjoy:
> 
> http://www.ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

where was he hunting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure the mennonites ever shunned - maybe years ago - they were and are a fairly conservative church. now the amish will shun member who marry outside the faith. the amish are pretty conservative although they will hire a car to drive them longer distances.

one problem with the amish is that they are running out of marriagable people without the danger of in breeding.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, if you go to my niece's Blog, the one that is in Haiti, and skip all the writing, you will see pictures of two people making hot peanut butter next to the bottom photo. Thought you and a few others who like/love peanut butter might enjoy:
> 
> http://www.ebcoblentz.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can trip the light fantastic big time -- and on my toes.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> You are too funny. Can you imagine Sam in a pink tutu playing a flute and dancing along the way. Actually it would be fun to follow, wouldn't it? Hmmmmm will have to give that some thought. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> 
> I grew up using malt vinegar on fish and chips. I still use it.


i even used malt vinegar on my baked potatoe the other night, i am cutting out sour cream, and just very little butter and the malt vinegar just seems to make it seem its lacking nothing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can trip the light fantastic big time -- and on my toes.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You go Sam!!! bring it on and we are your number one fans (we compete with puppies for this position!)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Sam. You are a very talented man, I must say. lol A man of many talents.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> where was he hunting?


In the area northwest of Lake Superior.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried the malt vinegar for the very first time yesterday and yes, I loved it. Wonderful and I tried it all because you all recommended it. Thank you.



Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh Sam. You are a very talented man, I must say. lol A man of many talents.


lol, there is a saying among my friends. "A person of many talents has utmost respect and needs to be on your speed dial."


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, up near Thunder Bay and Kenora?



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > where was he hunting?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like a Chinese Fortune Cookie but hmmmm yes, I think it does call for speed dial. lol



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sam. You are a very talented man, I must say. lol A man of many talents.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think nothing of it roberta - we all need a bit of tom foolery once in a while.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Well, I better get to bed too; it's almost 7 am here. lol
> I can't tell you how much I enjoy listening to everyone, and how things are going for all of you.
> Again, Sam, I'm sorry about pinning that tutu on you! lol Looks like you just can't seem to shake it. Does it feel strange to have so many women following you?? hahahaha We just think very highly of you, that's all.
> As always, but I don't say it often, I'm keeping you all in my prayers, and asking God to watch over you all.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Well, Toby, the new dog upstairs must have been outside and my bedroom window is at ground level under their sundeck. My Cat, Tommy, was sitting there like he usually does and all of a sudden, he just flew from the windowsill. His tail was about 4 inches wide. So funny to watch but poor Tommy does not know what to make of all this. Some great big creature came up to his window and scared the living daylights out of him. I sat and explained to him that that big dog cannot get at him, just like he cannot get at the birds and chipmunks and squirrels that are out there. Poor dear.


Hahahaha KBW! Poor Tommy!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh my goodness, up near Thunder Bay and Kenora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > i have become addicted to using malt vinegar on my fish, i was using lemon, since i got food poinsoning yrs ago from home made tarter sauce, just can't make myself eat it again, but wow, i love the malt vinegar. why didn't someone tell me about it. have any of you used it
> ...


Dear husband likes honey-mustard on his baked potatoes...it really isn't too bad.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

He has moved on to the living room on the back of my couch. I think he figures it is pretty safe there. Only Frodo around and he is safe. They play together behind my back, but admit they are friends when I am looking? No way. LOL



gottastch said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Toby, the new dog upstairs must have been outside and my bedroom window is at ground level under their sundeck. My Cat, Tommy, was sitting there like he usually does and all of a sudden, he just flew from the windowsill. His tail was about 4 inches wide. So funny to watch but poor Tommy does not know what to make of all this. Some great big creature came up to his window and scared the living daylights out of him. I sat and explained to him that that big dog cannot get at him, just like he cannot get at the birds and chipmunks and squirrels that are out there. Poor dear.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I finally got Cocoa to pose today, to show off her "bikini," with the promise of a treat - of course. It is cuter when she is flat on her back with all feet facing up but this is the best she could manage today


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

She is adorable. I bet she looks cute in her bikini. Tommy is a Russian Blue and only has a hint of a little white spot at his throat.



gottastch said:


> I finally got Cocoa to pose today, to show off her "bikini," with the promise of a treat - of course. It is cuter when she is flat on her back with all feet facing up but this is the best she could manage today


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that woman would be a grass widow had she been married to me - i would have chosen the dog.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> I have talked to the couple upstairs. She was hammering some wood to be in place for a gate. We have now introduced the two dogs together and I think if we keep doing that they will be ok. The second meeting was better than the first so hopefully by next summer they will be fine. Apparently the guy that originally had him only had him for a month and then the wife got pregnant and since they both are working and she never wanted the dog in the first place, she made him get rid of him. Apparently he was teary eyed when the dog left. He is a nice dog so hopefully things will be ok. But it is the young woman who is nailing the boards up and he is taking the dog for a walk. Gotta love it. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but they are free sorlenna - what more could you ask - and think of all the free wool.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > It is not so much a matter of don't like as can't do at the moment- I am going to have to make a decision about Fale- he is becoming impossible to live with- because of the illness. I really do not need to get to breaking point!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, the dog was a rescued dog. Apparently he was very under nourished. The next man took him, fed him, got him shots and had him neutered and had a microchip put in the dog. I can see why he did not want to get rid of the dog. He is quite mild mannered from what I see. The people upstairs that now have him, just went out to get their children from school and the dog gave two little barks and that is it. So not bad for being new into the house this morning. We shall see how it is with the little girls home. Oh they just came in the door now. 
Unless there was a really good reason, I could not get rid of a beloved pet, and obviously this man loved the dog very much. Really sad. I hope this all works out. I hate to see an animal shifted from home to home. I was just concerned at first but I think it might work out ok. We shall see.



thewren said:


> that woman would be a grass widow had she been married to me - i would have chosen the dog.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonder what the peanut butter tastes like?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good question. It sure wouldn't be like what we buy from Skippy or Peter Pan I'm sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too much - got up to have coffee and breakfast with heidi and gary - went back to bed and slept to almost one in the afternoon.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver...Following suit with Sam. Hope the scan went well and that they will find something so they can help you. Now you can eat and drink. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure the mennonites ever shunned - maybe years ago - they were and are a fairly conservative church. now the amish will shun member who marry outside the faith. the amish are pretty conservative although they will hire a car to drive them longer distances.
> 
> one problem with the amish is that they are running out of marriagable people without the danger of in breeding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. You, Ohio Joy and my sister are teaching me. I knew the Amish shunned but not that the Mennonites didn't. Learned a lot today. Have learned so much from my sister, but just forgot to ask about that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you just don't know kbw - lol.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Oh Sam. You are a very talented man, I must say. lol A man of many talents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should take a picture of hugs - he has almost the same markings - he doesn't come in very often.

sam



gottastch said:


> I finally got Cocoa to pose today, to show off her "bikini," with the promise of a treat - of course. It is cuter when she is flat on her back with all feet facing up but this is the best she could manage today


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Shunning occurs in Old Order Amish and some Mennonite churches. Shunning can be particularly painful for the shunned individuals in these denominations, which are generally very close-knit, as the shunned person may have no significant social contact with anyone other than those in their denomination.

Upon taking instruction classes, each applicant must make a confession to uphold shunning of all excommunicated adult members, and also submit to being shunned if they are excommunicated. The stated intention is not to punish, but to be used in love to win the member back by showing them their error. (Ref Johns Hopkins Press).

The Amish call shunning Meidung, the German word for avoidance. Shunning was a key issue of disagreement in the Amish-Mennonite split. Former Amish Ruth Irene Garrett provides an account of Amish shunning in her community from perspective of shunned individuals in Crossing Over: One Woman's Escape from Amish Life. Amish shunning is also the subject of popular fiction novels about shunning. Different Amish communities vary in the severity and strictness of shunning employed.

The Mennonite ban does not usually involve shunning, but excommunicated members are banned from participation in communion. A few Mennonite groups do practice shunning, or have in the past. Mainstream and progressive Mennonites either do not shun, or employ less extreme forms of shunning. Some very conservative Mennonite churches use shunning to exclude, punish, and shame excommunicated members. In its extreme form, Mennonites who practice shunning do so by condemning, snubbing, and shaming excommunicated individuals in all social, spousal, and familial contexts without regard for family ties. When a member is excommunicated, shunning continues until the individual's death unless they repent.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

But you are laughing, no doubt.



thewren said:


> you just don't know kbw - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we may have two of the puppies already sold. one of heidi's friends has been try to convince her husband that she wanted the white puppy - so finally they took her over to see him - freshly bathed with a bow in her hair - wrapped in a blanket - but they also talked about brutus - the biggest of the puppies. so he says if they are going to get the white puppy maybe they should get brutus too. sounds good to me - that way i know who has them and i can watch them grow.

a very mild day - in the seventies - the puppies spent the night outside since it did not cool off much - they seem to enjoy it since they can run around at will. they are so cute to watch. i will try to get lexi over here to take some pictures.

i have one section of a round dishrag to do yet so think i will do that now. then i think i will get my 50's sweater out and work on that - i would like to wear it this winter -and knitting it on 4's it tends to take a while. at least there are no sleeves.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> but they are free sorlenna - what more could you ask - and think of all the free wool.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh, if only they were, Sam! But they have to eat, and see the vet, among other things. Someday, my alpacas will come! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just found these in my mailbox - for those of you doing holiday knitting - these are too cute - check them out.

http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-23-12

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You are so right, they are beautiful. I am downloading it right now and think I am going to make some.  Thank you Sam



thewren said:


> just found these in my mailbox - for those of you doing holiday knitting - these are too cute - check them out.
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-23-12
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all peanut butter lovers

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/10/oreo-and-peanut-butter-pie.html

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> can i step out on the slipery slope for a moment and suggest we keep the tea party as is - where it is - i will introduce it in main again and see what happens. i realize some of us are worried about personal attacks and the like -but so far we have managed to deal with them. people for the most part know where and how to find us - would it be alright to leave things as they are for now?
> 
> sam


sam, i agree with you. lets leave it as is for now, but i am only one voice ;-)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ooooh Sam...had to print the instructions for the knitted stars...might be the ornaments I knit for next year out of white yarn with either a silver or gold thread running through it. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, this has my mouth watering!


thewren said:


> calling all peanut butter lovers
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/10/oreo-and-peanut-butter-pie.html
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> just found these in my mailbox - for those of you doing holiday knitting - these are too cute - check them out.
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-23-12
> 
> sam


Another one printed to do. Thank you. Quite cute and can see being used as so many different things.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can trip the light fantastic big time -- and on my toes.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


*Running, screaming*......MY eyes! My eyes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> too much - got up to have coffee and breakfast with heidi and gary - went back to bed and slept to almost one in the afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You must have needed it Sam.....too many puzzles? :lol:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with everyone.
> For Halloween or Bonfire, or just on a cold Winter's day, this is a total winner:
> 
> Winter Meatball Soup with Couscous
> ...


Thank you NanaCaren, so god to have you on here, lovely to see one of Dave's recipes too. This seems just what the Dr. ordered, but Julian will have to do the honours, he's a good cook.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So excited I just had to share...my youngest who is away at college just called and she MIGHT be coming home for the weekend. I won't know for sure until she talks to her one professor about missing class Friday which she will do tomorrow. If she does get to come home for the weekend it means I'll have to drive her back Sunday but well worth it.
I do so miss her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think with that kind of yarn they would be beautiful.

sam

one could even sprinkle a little glitter on them.



gottastch said:


> Ooooh Sam...had to print the instructions for the knitted stars...might be the ornaments I knit for next year out of white yarn with either a silver or gold thread running through it. Thank you!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

settleg said:


> So excited I just had to share...my youngest who is away at college just called and she MIGHT be coming home for the weekend. I won't know for sure until she talks to her one professor about missing class Friday which she will do tomorrow. If she does get to come home for the weekend it means I'll have to drive her back Sunday but well worth it.
> I do so miss her.


Great news Settleg, hope it works out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ah - but what a sight to remember.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i can trip the light fantastic big time -- and on my toes.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want

sam

http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > too much - got up to have coffee and breakfast with heidi and gary - went back to bed and slept to almost one in the afternoon.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great weekend that would be settleg.

sam



settleg said:


> So excited I just had to share...my youngest who is away at college just called and she MIGHT be coming home for the weekend. I won't know for sure until she talks to her one professor about missing class Friday which she will do tomorrow. If she does get to come home for the weekend it means I'll have to drive her back Sunday but well worth it.
> I do so miss her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nana --- if Dave's still in touch with you, please give him our regards and ask him to pop in from time to time...we do miss his company.



NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

How wonderful Will keep my fingers crossed and say a prayer for you.



settleg said:


> So excited I just had to share...my youngest who is away at college just called and she MIGHT be coming home for the weekend. I won't know for sure until she talks to her one professor about missing class Friday which she will do tomorrow. If she does get to come home for the weekend it means I'll have to drive her back Sunday but well worth it.
> I do so miss her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am lusting right now - just got a new email from sundara yarns - i want one of each - don't care if i never knit it -i just want to feel it and look at it. what beautiful yarns.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Catholic Church also has excommunication and in many of my relatives' families, it was common to "disown" a family member if that person had not lived up to certain standards. It was used as both a punishment and consequence....I've not seen this happen in any of my generation or later, but I know my parents had family members who we were never ever introduced to because of a past discretion. It's all the same thing -- just as clicques in schools still exist - it's part of our social needs to want to be included so it's a very powerful behavioral tactic. Not one that I agree with---but I see it in many forms.



KBW-1953 said:


> Shunning occurs in Old Order Amish and some Mennonite churches. Shunning can be particularly painful for the shunned individuals in these denominations, which are generally very close-knit, as the shunned person may have no significant social contact with anyone other than those in their denomination.
> 
> Upon taking instruction classes, each applicant must make a confession to uphold shunning of all excommunicated adult members, and also submit to being shunned if they are excommunicated. The stated intention is not to punish, but to be used in love to win the member back by showing them their error. (Ref Johns Hopkins Press).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My grandfather was sort of shunned for taking his wife's family business and running it into the ground and then leaving the UK to bring his whole family to Canada. I have just found family that knew nothing of us here in Canada because we were never talked about. I am friendly with them now but that was a type of shunning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The puzzle site is absolutely addictive..... That Oreao chocolate pie has two of DH's favorite thinks and, in that pan, looks just like a giant Reeses peanut butter cup..... (Have you all tried the DARK chocolate one???

My mother was excommunicated from the Catholic Church for marrying my father..... Her mother wore black to the wedding 9in her own home!!!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Sam....I didn't know that jigsaw puzzle site existed....I think it's going to be spell trouble for me. Love the holiday star patterns also --- and need to look up the yarns....don't need to add to my stash though.

Hope all comes out okay for your daughter to come home for the weekend - those are such special events.

I wish you all could smell my house right now---I made a 3-bean and ham soup with carrots, celery, onion and small noodles....if you like minestrone soup, you'll like this one. DH is bringing home some crusty bread and that plus the soup will be a great dinner. It's been rainy for two days - although the sun is peaking out now - so soup is sounding very good. It made the entrie big crock pot full, so I'm sending some over to two of our neighbors who are caregivers for their spouses.

Love and hugs to all - back to another Need a Hug bear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KBW - It sounds as though the pet situation will owrk out fine.... It just takes a few times of introducing the animals with owners present. TYhe poor dog is probably so happy to have a "forever" home, he will probably adjust to any new situation. It also sound as if the mom wants to be a good neighbor..... just give it a little time and it would be lovely if you could be a bit of a surrogate grandma because it doesn't sound as if the young man's family is going to step up anytime soon. If she is pregnant with his child, you would think she would be included in his Christmas celebration... esecially since her children will be with Dad..... Have a little patience, but don't become a doormat... If a situation becomes too difficult, talk to the owner in a reasonible, but firm, manner. You are the senior tenant and a good one so I'm sure he would take any reasonable complaint to heart....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I am hopeful it will all be ok. Today went pretty good and he does seem like a nice dog. I watched the three year old outside with the dog and he is fine with her. He kind of ignores her actually. Time will tell for sure but I think it will be ok. And I am not sure if the mother is not invited or whether she will not go to his mother's. She lived with them while waiting to get into this place and I guess the mother was miserable with her so they all moved to her mother's place. Not sure why she is not going to her own mother's unless they are going there later in the day for a dinner. Not sure. Anyway, I am not sure what I am doing for Christmas, myself. My gentleman friend usually goes with his daughter to his sister's place and stays two or three days. I have not met any of his family yet. He says they know about me but they do not know me so I was not invited to his 70th birthday celebration which was a surprise party for him. He was going to take me to his sister's a while back for his brother in law's birthday but I had my Dad here on vacation so could not go. So not sure what the deal will be at Christmas yet. But if I end up alone and she is alone, I will invite her down in the morning. And I will have a separate Christmas with my friend later.



Dreamweaver said:


> KBW - It sounds as though the pet situation will owrk out fine.... It just takes a few times of introducing the animals with owners present. TYhe poor dog is probably so happy to have a "forever" home, he will probably adjust to any new situation. It also sound as if the mom wants to be a good neighbor..... just give it a little time and it would be lovely if you could be a bit of a surrogate grandma because it doesn't sound as if the young man's family is going to step up anytime soon. If she is pregnant with his child, you would think she would be included in his Christmas celebration... esecially since her children will be with Dad..... Have a little patience, but don't become a doormat... If a situation becomes too difficult, talk to the owner in a reasonible, but firm, manner. You are the senior tenant and a good one so I'm sure he would take any reasonable complaint to heart....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the good wishes. You are not going to believe this........ They woujldn't let me knit while I waited an hour for the radiation to coarse through my body. They wanted me to have the light out (no) a warm blanket and take a nap..... I did keep a skein of yarn in my hand for a little tactile comfort. They also said I could not take my Xanax since I was driving myself. I told them no worries and just waited till they left the room...
I did not know he had ordered a full body scan and that is just fine and a good thing, but it meant they had to strap my arms to my hips. NOT GOOD...(They have never done this before.) The firs thing I do at the hospital is make them bring me the release form to NOT put up those side rails..... I even refuse medication if they are going to insist on putting those up... Anyhow, I'm now drinking way more water than I want to flush out the system and trying to stay awake... since I was up most of the night aggarvated with e-mail from brother....

Stopped by mom's on the way home to go through mail and did let her know I knew she was planning on moving. She denied wanting to do it, just thought she should for G and my sake... which means brother is laying it all at my feet. Told her we were very much against it but that it was not our decision and we would not bring it up or discuss it but did let her know that G is pretty fed up with both brothers. She wanted to know why, etc, and told her it didn't matter. wasn't going to discuss it but that they had both said things to me that G was not going to forget or forgive... She says she isn't going to do anything soon... since it will take brother forever to find his own houese!!

Enough of that saga.

Part of the reason I am not napping, the refrigerator (probably freezer) is making a frequent very squeaky noise the past couple of hours. I can't figure it out.... It actually starts out sounding like an animal.... Very frustrating.... I just cleaned the whole thing out..... I'm wondering if I will be shoping for a new one before the end of the week...... Not the birthday or Christmas present I was hoping for...........

One benefit of getting up after two hours of fighting to sleep last night.... I have mastered the two troublesome rows of the Ashton and am good to go on the rest. I'm beginning to think i *could* have gotten another 2 repeats of pattern to make it bigger... as i only have 32 rows to go and not quite to the third skein..... Oh well. The leftover linen/cotton will make great facecloths.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good for you, K. It is always nice to bring a little cheer to someone else and will go a long way towards the neighbor situation.... you and your friend will find a time to celebrate...... and I'm sure you will meet his family when the time is right.... When our oldest DD married, we tried to have them for either Thanksgiving OR christmas and let them spend the other with his family. They live closest to us and flying at Thanksgiving is horrible so we have had them more often than not..... luckily. Now that his parents are deceased and his siblings are somewhat problematic.... we have established our own traditions.... though I am really reasy to forgo all the HUGE amount of decorating, etc. that I do. I may tell them that I'm going into semi-retirement after this year!!!! 

It is mandatory that I do Thanksgiving dinner. It is the only meal I am required to cook all year. DH cannot abide cornbread dressing (the true litmis test for Yankee vs Southerner) and insists that dinner be made by me at out house. (I wonder just who he thinks taught his daughters to make dressing......)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not really on the shunning, but on the demise of another sect..... The Shakers. I believe that the lst 2 remaining ladies have finally died.... It doesn't always pay to be so exclusive!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So glad you did ok at the scan. I am not sure how I would handle that. I am very clostrophobic and I think I would have a panic attack. hurray for you that you got through all this. I wish you well and I hope all goes well with your mother too. I am sort of out of the loop on this story but it is hard with siblings sometimes and hard when our parents are aged. Take care and talk soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> So glad you did ok at the scan. I am not sure how I would handle that. I am very clostrophobic and I think I would have a panic attack. hurray for you that you got through all this. I wish you well and I hope all goes well with your mother too. I am sort of out of the loop on this story but it is hard with siblings sometimes and hard when our parents are aged. Take care and talk soon.


Claustrophobic is putting it mildly for me. I had a mask on, pulled way down low for no cheating, had taken Xanax at night and again before procedure and did a lot of yoga deep breathing.... and that machine is really a good sized opening and has openings..... They have to literally pour me into an MRI, turn the fan on full blast, tape my eyes shut and talk me through the whole thing..... Not my most shining moment.... I'm now a pro at CT-scans though, since they don't put my head in anymore.......... I even hate public restrooms because the stall doors come in instead of out.... I always have just the shortest little moment of panic.... Unfortunately, when I have a panic attack, I stop breathing temprorarily.... Not good... Family is well aware.... no coffin, no hole in the ground..... I'll come back to haunt them and it won't be pretty!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to knit little christmas socks for ornaments or little gift socks go to:

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=L202+stocking&utm_source=Patterns_20121023_Oct23&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=NewPatternsAlert&utm_content=P-KnitStockingOrnaments

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have no idea kate - you have no idea - ask jynx.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, while in this previous relationship, my partner did not like Christmas. Once he let me bring a bare twig inside so I could put one decoration on it. He hated Christmas as he was a work a holic type and thought that Christmas was just in the way of him being able to continue business for the day. So we did not decorate, we did not have a turkey dinner, we did not put Christmas Carols on. He did not buy me a present until after Christmas and then it was to take advantage of the sales and get a fridge, a stove or a dishwasher that needed replacing. That was my present, which had we been married and in a good relationship, would have been fine. However, that was not the case so when I left. I left the appliances behind. I also left all the presents I bought him behind. So all this for a woman that made decorations galore and LOVED Christmas, was not a happy time. So now, I want to celebrate and go see the lights and hear the carols and take in everything that there is to take in. I am going to decorate and put lights up and I will have a good time, even if I am alone. I do not know anyone else around here. My family is so far away and I cannot afford to go out there for Christmas so yes, darn it, I am going to have a good time with my cat and dog.



Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you, K. It is always nice to bring a little cheer to someone else and will go a long way towards the neighbor situation.... you and your friend will find a time to celebrate...... and I'm sure you will meet his family when the time is right.... When our oldest DD married, we tried to have them for either Thanksgiving OR christmas and let them spend the other with his family. They live closest to us and flying at Thanksgiving is horrible so we have had them more often than not..... luckily. Now that his parents are deceased and his siblings are somewhat problematic.... we have established our own traditions.... though I am really reasy to forgo all the HUGE amount of decorating, etc. that I do. I may tell them that I'm going into semi-retirement after this year!!!!
> 
> It is mandatory that I do Thanksgiving dinner. It is the only meal I am required to cook all year. DH cannot abide cornbread dressing (the true litmis test for Yankee vs Southerner) and insists that dinner be made by me at out house. (I wonder just who he thinks taught his daughters to make dressing......)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i told my doctor if i ever had another mri i wanted heavy drugs preferrably to put me to sleep. i kept my eyes squeezed close -had my arms bent over my chest - fists under my chin and laid there and recited poetry. then they took me out just to start some contrast in the iv and put me back in for anothe half hour. i was quite the mess when they were finished. they thought i was being a drama queen - i looked at them and asked if they had ever had one - they all said no - i told them not to judge until they had had one. the twerps.

they have open mri machines now which i don't think would be so bad - but the one i was in - you looked down at the opening and it looked a hundred miles away. not a fun afternoon.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you did ok at the scan. I am not sure how I would handle that. I am very clostrophobic and I think I would have a panic attack. hurray for you that you got through all this. I wish you well and I hope all goes well with your mother too. I am sort of out of the loop on this story but it is hard with siblings sometimes and hard when our parents are aged. Take care and talk soon.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness. No I do not think I can handle something like that. My mother had to have radiation treatments in her head and I remember the plastic mask they put on her. They had to have it specially molded and then they would screw it to the bed while they did the treatment. I would almost pass out just watching them setting her up. And then she had hyperbaric chamber and I am told they put a plastic type bag over their head and sit there breathing in the oxygen. I would just die. I know I would.



Dreamweaver said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you did ok at the scan. I am not sure how I would handle that. I am very clostrophobic and I think I would have a panic attack. hurray for you that you got through all this. I wish you well and I hope all goes well with your mother too. I am sort of out of the loop on this story but it is hard with siblings sometimes and hard when our parents are aged. Take care and talk soon.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go girl - sam



KBW-1953 said:


> My family is so far away and I cannot afford to go out there for Christmas so yes, darn it, I am going to have a good time with my cat and dog.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually came home from the hospital on Chrismas Day and am named for the holiday so we go a bit overboard around here..... I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year....... 

Sam.. Love the little stars and am thinking they would look great in some of the Shimmer yarn left over from the fish hats........ 

DH just called,,,, time to get ready for the volleyball game... Mom has chosen to stay home and whatch her NCIS so we can maybe grab a bite with the kids afterwards...... See you all later tonight or tomorrow....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Sam, I feel for you, I honestly do. Luckily I have never had to have one and hopefully will not ever need one but I feel for everyone that does go through these things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart mom - one of my favorite shows.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I actually came home from the hospital on Chrismas Day and am named for the holiday so we go a bit overboard around here..... I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year.......
> 
> Sam.. Love the little stars and am thinking they would look great in some of the Shimmer yarn left over from the fish hats........
> 
> DH just called,,,, time to get ready for the volleyball game... Mom has chosen to stay home and whatch her NCIS so we can maybe grab a bite with the kids afterwards...... See you all later tonight or tomorrow....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I was more of a New Years Baby. Not quite but close. Have fun Dream Weaver. Enjoy yourself as you certainly deserve it today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookieretiree - check it out.

http://www.sundarayarn.com/?page_id=1319

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Sam....I didn't know that jigsaw puzzle site existed....I think it's going to be spell trouble for me. Love the holiday star patterns also --- and need to look up the yarns....don't need to add to my stash though.
> 
> Hope all comes out okay for your daughter to come home for the weekend - those are such special events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver, there is no way I would have let them leave me with the light out & it would have been all over if they had even tried to tie my hands to my sides. What do they do for people who are truly claustrophobic? I can control myself for things like lifts but only for a certain time. When I had my cataract done I was not in the least bothered, all my brothers had said it was a doddle. But when they were getting ready to start, I was in the chair & chatting to the surgeon, when they suddenly, without warning, covered my face with a cloth. Well, I just panicked & started to fight it off. The silly thing was that I knew what they were going to do, but not that moment, so I couldn't press my control button. They were very understanding & I said it would be all right but the surgeon said he didn't want to chance me panicking in the middle of it, so they booked me in for a nice sleep & said in future just tell us in advance & all will be done to make you feel ok.
Similar thing with my body scan but they re-booked & put me in feet first, leaving my head stuck out & this lovely young assistant stayed & held my hand. He was so kind I felt fine.
What would we do in this country without our NHS?

Hope your results are good & they find a way to get rid of that cough.

Tessa


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Roughly 100 k/h = 60 m/h
> ...


I just do 2/3 km and figure it's close enough. And can do this easily enough in my head.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > We have chickens...right now I have 9 doz eggs in the frig!
> ...


Yep! And then give it away, because I'm supposed to be loosing weight.....DH and I give them away to neighbors and coworkers


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am lusting right now - just got a new email from sundara yarns - i want one of each - don't care if i never knit it -i just want to feel it and look at it. what beautiful yarns.
> 
> sam


Spoken as a True Knitter. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Sam....I didn't know that jigsaw puzzle site existed....I think it's going to be spell trouble for me. Love the holiday star patterns also --- and need to look up the yarns....don't need to add to my stash though.
> 
> Hope all comes out okay for your daughter to come home for the weekend - those are such special events.
> 
> ...


You are going to have some neighbors that LOVE you. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to thank you for a laugh Dreamweaver; please don't be offend I often misspell things....but dinner made in an OUT house was a hoot!



Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you, K. It is always nice to bring a little cheer to someone else and will go a long way towards the neighbor situation.... you and your friend will find a time to celebrate...... and I'm sure you will meet his family when the time is right.... When our oldest DD married, we tried to have them for either Thanksgiving OR christmas and let them spend the other with his family. They live closest to us and flying at Thanksgiving is horrible so we have had them more often than not..... luckily. Now that his parents are deceased and his siblings are somewhat problematic.... we have established our own traditions.... though I am really reasy to forgo all the HUGE amount of decorating, etc. that I do. I may tell them that I'm going into semi-retirement after this year!!!!
> 
> It is mandatory that I do Thanksgiving dinner. It is the only meal I am required to cook all year. DH cannot abide cornbread dressing (the true litmis test for Yankee vs Southerner) and insists that dinner be made by me at out house. (I wonder just who he thinks taught his daughters to make dressing......)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry this is such a traumatic procedure for you. When I have the pet scan I tend to fall asleep thank goodness. But then they don't do what they do to you with the strapping down and covering the eyes. I just close my eyes and drift off. Again, will be praying for you.


Dreamweaver said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > So glad you did ok at the scan. I am not sure how I would handle that. I am very clostrophobic and I think I would have a panic attack. hurray for you that you got through all this. I wish you well and I hope all goes well with your mother too. I am sort of out of the loop on this story but it is hard with siblings sometimes and hard when our parents are aged. Take care and talk soon.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think this is a marvelous site and I've told others about them, especially if they have grandkids.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> calling all peanut butter lovers
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2012/10/oreo-and-peanut-butter-pie.html
> 
> sam


My nephew requests this every year for his birthday instead of cake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share this with everyone.
> ...


Good to see you on here as well. I am making it this week for the teens.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Or maybe thread some beads on the yarn before knitting it.



thewren said:


> i think with that kind of yarn they would be beautiful.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thank you NanaCaren! have that one safely copied- for your Spring! November here is usually getting warm- and we have to wait ages for the fireworks to show up in the night sky- may be that is why there are so many firecrackers again!
> ...


Can we have the recipe for pumpernickel bread as that is one of my favorites. Mjw


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have told him he is missed.



RookieRetiree said:


> Nana --- if Dave's still in touch with you, please give him our regards and ask him to pop in from time to time...we do miss his company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I will look it up and post it. Pumpernickel is a favorite here.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Have to agree with you all the one and only time they tried to give me an MRI scan, I paniced and they had to bring me out straight away. 

Dreamweaver my family and OH all know that I dont want to be buried either. I have a nightmare once in awhile about being buried in a coffin whilst not being really dead, I wake in a panic and sweating.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Have to agree with you all the one and only time they tried to give me an MRI scan, I paniced and they had to bring me out straight away.


When they scheduled me for my MRI (I often get severe headaches for no reason) I had taken my anti-anxiety medication. We were in the middle of the practice of going into the machine when my arm touched the side of the chamber. I went into panic mode. The nurse took me out immediately. We tried again. I am so claustrophobic that I just could not go in there. I know that if I was to be put out for the MRI that I would wake in the middle of it and I would screetch so loudly, the fire department and SWAT team would show up with the bomb squad! Not going to get an MRI any time soon. I think I will stay home and knit my socks!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want to knit little christmas socks for ornaments or little gift socks go to:
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=L202+stocking&utm_source=Patterns_20121023_Oct23&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=NewPatternsAlert&utm_content=P-KnitStockingOrnaments
> 
> sam


Those are so cute perfect for putting on gifts. thanks for the link.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How in the world would you ever pick among all of these? They all look so beautiful. I think I'll check at the LYS to see if they carry this brand so I can see them in person....I have some needles that I need to return so now have an even more fun excuse to go.



thewren said:


> rookieretiree - check it out.
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/?page_id=1319
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with you all the one and only time they tried to give me an MRI scan, I paniced and they had to bring me out straight away.
> ...


Have to admit I havent tried knitting socks yet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Oh my, I could not imagine my world without socks on the needles. By far they are my comfort activity!! I started knitting them when I was ten. Red yarn ww was the yarn and I have one of those socks still 41 years later! A true treasure for me. There are lots of things that I have not attempted to knit nor do I have the inclination to do so. I think with all that there is to knit, the knitter can choose what they wish to knit without having to indulge in any guilt trips over what they dont knit.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am lusting right now - just got a new email from sundara yarns - i want one of each - don't care if i never knit it -i just want to feel it and look at it. what beautiful yarns.
> ...


You'd have to win the lottery, Sam. $50-75/skeinMJW


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I was afraid that would be the case when I suggested moving. Once you are comfortable it is hard to pull up and leave but it is still better than an on going battle, if it comes to that.

I would say your previous experience with the woman and her two "sons" probably were in the business and did dope on the side. Sorry you had to put up with all this. I had something similar going on across the hall from me many years ago now. My building is under professional management where background checks are made and needless to say the person who rented to these women was fired but the problem of getting them out took a while. I was afraid of calling the police in case they retaliated. Frightful thing.

It was 8 months before they were finally removed and that was because one of the women had a small child that would sit and play in the sauna or sleep in the billiards room while they were "working". It was an all night thing with doors banging and running down the hallways starting about 7:00pm. They recruited young women in the building and had quite the business going.

Nothing is worse than having a disturbance where you live--that is your home and you need peace and quiet. Hopefully you will work things out, you got some good suggestions here.

fyi I would never take someone else's garbage to the curb unless there was an agreement ahead of time. Even though you meant it in a kind way, it is violating their privacy. If they leave their "stuff" in the drive blocking your car, I would tell them in a nice way it is best to not put their things on your side and you want it removed now or you will need to take further steps, meaning complaining to the owner. This is just respect between neighbors.



KBW-1953 said:


> Ask4j, I agree. However I have done an awful lot of fixing up this suite long before they moved in and it was the better of two evils. I was able to put a stop to one tennant he wanted. The previous tennant suggested a woman that she later stopped talking to and admitted she would not live in the same house with. This woman was middle aged trying to look 20. She had two sons, 18 and 20. None of them working or going to school. They had a huge dog also. They all smoked pot and the woman was a "sex addict" which I was told by the woman that recommended her. She liked to frequent after hours bars and bring these sleazy men home on a regular basis. She looked like a freak herself. She liked the idea that she would have a bedroom off the back of the house with sliding doors so the men could come down the driveway, past my door and my outside area, and let them in through the back entrance. No one would even know who these men were or anything about them. I am told she was attracted to sleazy men. So they could be criminals for what anyone knew. The boys liked to have tons of friends in and all smoking pot. So I talked to the landlord who was only going on the word of the previous tenant and had never seen her in person. I told him that he better be prepared for lots of middle of the night calls and complaints as I was not putting up with all that going on above my bedroom. I guess he thought better of it as he really likes me as a tennant and is amazed at what I have done to the suite. He does not want to lose me. I know we all have to live and accept some noises here, but we also have to respect one another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year.......


I did the same thing for my kids--made each of them an ornament every year for them to take with them when they left home...second DD's were stolen by someone (I know who, too), so she'd better hope I never cross her path again...

I am in a terrible mood right now; it's my son's 23rd birthday, and I'm not happy since I can't visit with him...and I got word a little while ago that an old friend's cancer has returned and is now untreatable...they are making arrangements for her hospice care. I hate to be such a downer, but I also know that you all care, and I am grateful that I have you to talk to. I hope I can do my grieving now, so that when I see her, likely for the last time, I will be able to hold it together for her sake. She has always been the happiest person I know, and the thought of her suffering breaks my heart. A couple of us are trying to work out a visit this weekend; she doesn't have a projected time frame, but if I know her, she'll decide to do things on her own terms.

For now, I'm going to try and map out this shawl again--or maybe I'll just work on something small like some fingerless gloves for now--something to relax me.

Jynx, I hope the test results are good, and I continue to send good thoughts for all.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

http://www.sundarayarn.com/

I thought Malabrigo was great and yarns I find at fiber shows but this is actually dyed to your request and of the finest blends. And you are right Sam it would be wonderful just touching it. I did get some Suri Alpaca that is similar and a real pleasure to knit--I'm working on a lace scarf.



margewhaples said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers answered! Youngest daughter will arrive home late Thursday night. Oldest daughter is picking her up. Oldest DD said she was going to make it a surprise but wasn't going to be able to return youngest to campus sunday so had to check that I would be able to do that. Yippee!!! Everyone coming over Saturday for dinner. I was planning on meeting some KPers here in Georgia as a group Saturday but contacted the coordinator and explained the situation and cancelled. Hannah (the youngest) sounded so excited to be coming home for an extended weekend too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year.......
> ...


So very sorry to hear about your friend Sorlenna. That is the hardest part of growing older. Losing those we love and care about. I know this coming time won't be easy for either of you, especially the first time you see her after hearing this news. May you find the strength you need, but mostly just be there for her. I'll be thinking of you dear and remembering you in my prayers as well as her.

Hope you get to at least talk with your son. It is hard when we are far apart from our children. In fact so hard, that is why we moved back from Germany.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry the scan was so long and difficult Dreamweaver. Hope it will be worth it all now that it is done. Thank goodness I don't have claustraphobia, but my best friend does. Not fun. Guess there are others here that join you and understand what you went through.

Now if they just find something out to make it worth it all!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver: I am so sorry you had such a bad experience in the mri. Knowing that you had such a bad case of claustrophobia they should have anticipated and given you a strong sedative. It is not an unusual situation. Many even medical people experience this. I hope you never have to
repeat the experience, but if you do, don't tough it out.
I hope that the results are worth the trauma. I know that this has been going on for such a long time and you are worn out with worry about the outcome. May this be the answer for you and may it be positive,I pray for you and your family. I don't blame your husband for how he feels in regard to the way your family is behaving when you have born the thrust of your mother's disease for the most part on your own while your own health has been in the balance.
Please take care of yourself, rest, eat well, indulge your fancies as life is for the living. To be celebrated.
KWB: So glad that your situation looks like it will work out well. 
Sam, Kate, Dreamweaver and others: Check out : thejigsawpuzzles.com another site with many more puzzles and topics. Beautiful Photopuzzles.
Tai chi today still has me reaching for what I formally found easy, and hoping that one day soon things will smoothe
out for me. So long for now. 
Sam as for me, I will follow whereever you lead, but I hate that this wonderful site is being called "chit chat". It sounds frivilous and non-productive.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh it was quite understood that this was garbage to be put out. I did not step on anyone's toes. When I moved into the house, the suite was in the process of undergoing inspections to become a legal suite. With the garbage by-laws here, we could only put out one set of garbage cans for the longest time. Today, I finally got the ok from the garbage man or sanitary engineer or whatever you want to call him, that we are now ok to go with two sets of garbage cans etc. So for awhile we were combining our garbage in order to get it taken away. From now on, they do their own garbage and I do mine. And we both know to keep the driveway clear and there should be no problems there. Nope, I would not take out anything that was not already disgussed. Don't forget, this young woman is pregnant also.



Ask4j said:


> I was afraid that would be the case when I suggested moving. Once you are comfortable it is hard to pull up and leave but it is still better than an on going battle, if it comes to that.
> 
> I would say your previous experience with the woman and her two "sons" probably were in the business and did dope on the side. Sorry you had to put up with all this. I had something similar going on across the hall from me many years ago now. My building is under professional management where background checks are made and needless to say the person who rented to these women was fired but the problem of getting them out took a while. I was afraid of calling the police in case they retaliated. Frightful thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Or maybe thread some beads on the yarn before knitting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh yes, beads!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I am so sorry you had such a bad experience in the mri. Knowing that you had such a bad case of claustrophobia they should have anticipated and given you a strong sedative. It is not an unusual situation. Many even medical people experience this. I hope you never have to
> repeat the experience, but if you do, don't tough it out.
> I hope that the results are worth the trauma. I know that this has been going on for such a long time and you are worn out with worry about the outcome. May this be the answer for you and may it be positive,I pray for you and your family. I don't blame your husband for how he feels in regard to the way your family is behaving when you have born the thrust of your mother's disease for the most part on your own while your own health has been in the balance.
> Please take care of yourself, rest, eat well, indulge your fancies as life is for the living. To be celebrated.
> ...


Yes, Marge, I agree. We are an educated refined but reasonable Tea Party. We are not given to idle chit chat! We have supportive and creative and knowledgable conversations tempered with wisdom gained from living experiences. We are vast and diversified with our education and families. We hold our Tea Party family close to our hearts. We believe in our selves and what is our potential to become. We encourage each other and are their for all the ups and downs, joys and sorrows, and celebrate small moments of events as well as the great ones that we share with each other. We love our Tea Party! We deserve better than Chit Chat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna - so sorry to hear about your friend. You'll find whatever strength you need to be with her---but don't worry if you do end up crying; that's part of the grieving process and your friend knows that..it's okay to talk about everything.

Dreamweaver - know how you feel about MRI's - hope the results are conclusive and you get the medical help you need. 

Sam/Everyone else - I'm right there with you on having to do the MRI - I don't really have claustrophia, but dislike the unknown (hate not being the one in control) so was ready to freak out with all the noise, etc. Thankfully, they allowed 1/2 a valium and my own music and headphones so I was able to withstand it....can't say that it was pleasant though.

Happy to hear of the good news that your daughters will be in on Thursday night---enjoy!! I know when our son was over 7 hours away at college, it was awful. That was just too far for a quick weeekend trip so we didn't get to see him as much as I wanted. It made the getting together all that more special

KBW - if anyone deserves some peace and quiet, it's you. Hope it all works out.

MyFanwy - sorry to hear of your woes---hope there are some answers to get you some assistance so that you don't have to do this on your own. Big Hugs.

Soup was a hit - now off to do some more knitting/or should I try some of the puzzles? Oh...how to decide. Good night all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. It all went well today so I think the dog will be fine and the kids went to sleep much earlier tonight. I even heard Mother telling one of them to stop the running. The child denied she had been running but the mother told her she knew otherwise. I think they are so used to doing this they do not realize they are doing it. They are sweet little girls so I think we will all get along well once we all get used to each other. 
It is hard when you are older and you are used to living out on 300 acres in the middle of nowhere to be living in a sweet in a small city but I will adjust, as will they.



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna - so sorry to hear about your friend. You'll find whatever strength you need to be with her---but don't worry if you do end up crying; that's part of the grieving process and your friend knows that..it's okay to talk about everything.
> 
> Dreamweaver - know how you feel about MRI's - hope the results are conclusive and you get the medical help you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree - Thankfully only the youngest is away from us; the oldest (Marcy) lives about 5 miles at most from us.
She is driving the 4 hours to pick up her sister and then 4 hours back. With gas the price it is this is really extra special. Her kids have Friday off from school since they miss their aunt too she thought this would be fun for all involved. I can't imagine if the youngest was farther away as our son was. Also, thank goodness for the cell phone and internet. We hear from her daily and send photos back and forth.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I am heading to bed to read. Night night.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with everyone.
> For Halloween or Bonfire, or just on a cold Winter's day, this is a total winner:
> 
> Winter Meatball Soup with Couscous
> ...


This sounds wonderful will be making this soon! Care to share your recipe for the pumpernickle (?) bread, pls?! :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too KBW. Got a busy day tomorrow. Peace to all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> 5, the mother has been down to my suite for tea so she has met my dog already. She loves that I am older and quiet down here. She says she rarely hears us down here. My dog barks if someone is at the door or he hears noises that he does not know. So far this dog is quiet and the ad said he rarely barks. Not sure if he hears my dog bark on a rare occassion. But the ad was definite about no other dogs in the house. He was quite infatic about it so makes me wonder if he is aggressive to other dogs. I guess I will mention when I see her that I think they should be erecting a proper gate between their yard and mine, ASAP. I have put a small baby gate there prior to all this so my dog did not go into their yard. That keeps him out nicely but he is a lot smaller than a shepherd. I will also mention that I read the AD for the dog and am concerned about the previous owner being very definite about no other dogs being in the house and am worried as to why that was, since I do not want my dog hurt. I guess there is nothing else I can do for now. I do not see them building a gate as I am not so sure the boyfriend is all that energetic. He works which is a good thing, but I am thinking he is playing video games once he gets home. He has seen me out there raking leaves on his day off and just walks past me and says hello. This is in an area that is both their area and mine. She is the one that rakes their own back yard and she is the one that puts their garbage to the curb. I was the one that finally put chord on their cardboard boxes so they could be taken away. And I am the one that got rid of their garbage that was left in the driveway that we both have to share. It is an extremely narrow driveway and hardly any room to open the car doors and as of Dec 1 - Apr 1, we cannot leave the cars on the roadway. I want to be nice about all this but want to nip problems before they become big problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a nice chat voicing your concerns to the landlord is in order. I dont like to make assumptions, however if they wont take care of the garbage the correct way to be picked up...... poor shepherd dog and poor you and your dog. Edit - after reading further sounds like things are going to work out well. Happy for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> Me too KBW. Got a busy day tomorrow. Peace to all.


Heading that way too. I may knit another round or two on the socks first. I want to start the heels tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I am so sorry you had such a bad experience in the mri. Knowing that you had such a bad case of claustrophobia they should have anticipated and given you a strong sedative. It is not an unusual situation. Many even medical people experience this. I hope you never have to
> repeat the experience, but if you do, don't tough it out.
> I hope that the results are worth the trauma. I know that this has been going on for such a long time and you are worn out with worry about the outcome. May this be the answer for you and may it be positive,I pray for you and your family. I don't blame your husband for how he feels in regard to the way your family is behaving when you have born the thrust of your mother's disease for the most part on your own while your own health has been in the balance.
> Please take care of yourself, rest, eat well, indulge your fancies as life is for the living. To be celebrated.
> ...


and it specifies 'non knitting' which is not true of us!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I like sour cream sometimes, my favorite thing on baked potatoes is ketchup!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> too much - got up to have coffee and breakfast with heidi and gary - went back to bed and slept to almost one in the afternoon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Are you feeling better after all the sleep Sam? Hoping your cold is better and the sleep helping you heal.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> just found these in my mailbox - for those of you doing holiday knitting - these are too cute - check them out.
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-23-12
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, very cute will definitely be making some of these. How do you all find time to knit all the things you do? I need to retire and live the life of a hermit in order to get anything of substance off of my to do list. :?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i can trip the light fantastic big time -- and on my toes.
> ...


 :lol: actually laughing out loud Kate, dogs looking at me like Im nuts. Little do they know...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver, they want you to nap for an hour while radiation courses through your body? Hardly, I would have kept the yarn and taken the xanax also. Glad to hear it was a whole body scan, praying you will get some answers and some relief.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You have to enjoy that hard cider while it's around...it's a seasonal item in our stores. I also love pear cider if you can find it....and for a change, try some Moscato wine with mango (I found it at specialty liquor store). Yum.
> 
> I love the dishcloth also and have not tried short rows yet---will be fun learning something new, but it will have to go to the end of the line with all the things I want to get done for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Moscato with mango sounds good- I love Moscato must look sometime to see to see if I can find it here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Yes but the Driftwood from September and the windblown branchs from October, and both June colors are just soo beautiful! Thats what dreams are for right?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year.......
> ...


My mom gave me an ornament every year and I have done that for my boys since they were born. I can never put everything on the tree not enough room.

Sorlenna, so sorry to hear about your friend. Hugs to you and my prayers for you and your friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I especially love the Christmas stocking- the expression is priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The expression sure is priceless!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Myfanwy, I cannot begin to understand what you are going through trying to care for Fale and making the decisions that are best for both of you. You cannot burn yourself out as then you wont be good for you let alone anyone else. I hope that you can find people to help care for him and give you time away to think and make your decision without the everyday stresses to effect you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Well, we got the furnace fixed last week, now the ceiling above the shower downstairs has big wet spots in it and something in the upstairs bath is leaking. DH believes it is the sink, (thank you Lord, its NOT my bathtub) says he doesnt want me to call his stepdad or mine, he will fix it. Yea, right. He'll get to that right between working 10 hours a day and then going to school for 5 and then studying and sleeping. Like I said thankfully its not my bathtub, I dislike showers and take a bath every night before bed. Speaking of, Im headed that way now. Hugs and prayers to everyone, you all are blessings in my life. Why when we are adults is it not as easy to make friends, true friends, as when we are children?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my marge - what wonderful yarn.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or even some sequins.

sam



gottastch said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe thread some beads on the yarn before knitting it.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > for those who are following this conversation, this is the first notice I received last week when we were 'demoted'.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

catsup on homefries - but a baked potato - will have to try that.

sam



Pup lover said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Did you see the box in the picture? I put holes in the top of the box to thread the yarn through. No more tangles. I have done as many as 25 scrubbies on a set of straight needles. The same with scarves. It takes a while to get them done but when you're done yuo have them all at once!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do that with the fronts and sleeves of sweaters i knit.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has been a lovely sunny day- and I got some work done in the garden- always good for the soul- It would be good if I felt I had the family behind me- It is very hard when you feel alone with this sort of problem. I did manage to get one thing sorted today- so hopefully more problem solving over the next two days. [it has been a short week here because of the holiday weekend Monday]. it is time for me to relax with the telly, and my needles- making a garter stitch scarf- a no brainer is just what I need! Thank you for caring!



Pup lover said:


> Myfanwy, I cannot begin to understand what you are going through trying to care for Fale and making the decisions that are best for both of you. You cannot burn yourself out as then you wont be good for you let alone anyone else. I hope that you can find people to help care for him and give you time away to think and make your decision without the everyday stresses to effect you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

yes I am signed up- but the TP seldom shows up on what I receive, in it's present incarnation.



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


i love to put mustard and chopped onions in sour cream to use on bake potatoes. thought it was odd sounding, but loved it for yrs that way, just enough mustard to make it tangy, to taste i guess.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I still have 20 pages to go to catch up. I have finished 2 wips and started one more so that gives me 10 in process. I want to wish anyone I missed during the last week a very Happy Birthday, Anniversary, etc. I also want to thank all those who sent me birthday wishes. I know my computer has been on but I haven't logged off and haven't always been here.
I am having a wonderful time at the beach. We found 2 pairs of bald eagles today and I took about 250 pictures of them. I'll have to include a couple for you along with the ocean.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I suspect it is because we are more careful and have been burnt too many times by people who claimed to be friends. That is why it is always hard for me to change living locations as I finally get some really good friends and then you leave them behind and it takes time to find new ones. It comes eventually.



Pup lover said:


> Well, we got the furnace fixed last week, now the ceiling above the shower downstairs has big wet spots in it and something in the upstairs bath is leaking. DH believes it is the sink, (thank you Lord, its NOT my bathtub) says he doesnt want me to call his stepdad or mine, he will fix it. Yea, right. He'll get to that right between working 10 hours a day and then going to school for 5 and then studying and sleeping. Like I said thankfully its not my bathtub, I dislike showers and take a bath every night before bed. Speaking of, Im headed that way now. Hugs and prayers to everyone, you all are blessings in my life. Why when we are adults is it not as easy to make friends, true friends, as when we are children?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is the 2nd pair after they flew off. I need to get back to some knitting and reading.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Reminds one of freedom. Thank you.



Sandy said:


> Here is the 2nd pair after they flew off. I need to get back to some knitting and reading.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no daralene - i don't.
> 
> sam
> 
> i would assume it is though.


Sam, is there any way of finding out if that was the KP Martin Keith who passed away?? So sad that these things can happen to our members and we have no way of knowing.[/quote]

Sam I want to thank you for posting the PM about Martin Keith. Every time I sat down to my computer I tried to think of a way to tell everyone and couldn't come up with a good way to do it. I do know that he lived in the area where the notice was from.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures sandy - they are such regal looking birds - the weather looks perfect.

sam



Sandy said:


> I still have 20 pages to go to catch up. I have finished 2 wips and started one more so that gives me 10 in process. I want to wish anyone I missed during the last week a very Happy Birthday, Anniversary, etc. I also want to thank all those who sent me birthday wishes. I know my computer has been on but I haven't logged off and haven't always been here.
> I am having a wonderful time at the beach. We found 2 pairs of bald eagles today and I took about 250 pictures of them. I'll have to include a couple for you along with the ocean.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :hunf: oh lands sake, like i need another addiction... i gotta quit the puzzles and go to bed.... 
today, we went to moms house and spiffed it up and shampooed the carpet, oh my talk about pack rat, it doesn't even come close to describing mom :shock: she sees her knee dr. thurs and is hoping to come home. i just hope when she leaves the nursing home, dad won't get upset again, like he has been abandoned. as it is, either he or she goes to the other ones room. i guess its to be expected that kind of connection after all these yrs of living in the same house. i don't know how often i will get to check in when mom goes home, i will be the obvious person to stay nights with her. bj will be starting to work at the hospital next wk. Thank you God. i am not saying i am not going to work, but now i got to see to mom, dad and sister, she is still not doing so well, i am afraid this is only going to be the start of her serious problems. i don't mean to sound like i do it all, i have the two neices (my sisters kids, my parents and i raised from the ages of 3 & 5) we all pop in on dad and keep him company. i figure once mom gets home, one or another of the great grandsons will spend the wkends with her. So i will get some repreave. 
I do keep up with all of you, just don't have time to post much. i do hope that isn't our martin keith's obituary. but i am feeling like it is, since no one has heard from him in so long. i welcome the new ones, i am proud of how strong you women are, to take your lives back.i am like some of the others, where ever this forum goes, i will find it :!: 
ok, i just like a few more pages being caught up, but i can do that tomorrow, i have to hit the hay, gotta go to the hospital early, before sis goes to dialisys.
are any of you watching the horror movies that are always on before halloween. love it. i have seen 2-3 of the halloween series. spooky, but i have to watch them alone, bj doesn't do scary. nite every one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Autumn in my yard and house.


Wow what stunning colours.

A swag here used to be a bag that a swagman carried on a stick over his shoulder with all his wordly goods in it. A swagman wondered round the outback after work on stations (no idea whether swag came from the swagman or vice versa). Now they are a tent-like sleeping bag. http://www.jollyswags.swag.com.au/cgi-bin/products.cgi?id=21829219902481881351060366 shows some swags. Slightly different to your swag.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Count me in on the WW recipes next week, Cardio Dr. said to loose weight. Having a fibro flare, took a trip to ER with chest pain, feel like a fool, but it was not a heart attack, God is good!
> Going to watch the Hallmark channel movie with my DH...Have a good one.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-115337-1.html almost all the recipes in this TP have the new WWs points added to them ( a few times they are in a later posting but most are in with the recipe itself). IMHO posting actual WW recipes will contravene copyright. Links OK (though I don't know if the recipes are availabe to everyone or only those enrolled in the programme- but many of us are. Also may be country issues with links even for those enrolled in the programme. For example I am enrolled in WW Australia/New Zealand and don't if that enables me to access WW UK for example). In the TP I have just posted the link to I posted a link from 5mmdpns to about 700 recipes with WW points (most the old points). I think this was in my opening post.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Southern Girl God Bless you for being there for your parents. It is a very hard task to care for our parents. You will never regret it as when they are gone, you will truly miss them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234...We are so glad to have you here. A few months ago I went to a site where I saw your quilt art and it was indeed exquisite. Then I saw your waterfall sweater and loved it. Can't wait to join in with your lessons and KAL's. Almost got to do the socks with 5mmdpns till company, a funeral, and an upcoming reunion took my time. Can't wait to join in on these!!!! Including the shawl.
> 
> Budasha Hi....Oh it is so hard to catch up when you get behind. Hope you are well!!!!


D you could wait till January and do toe up with me instead (on magic loop, and if you can't do that you do a hat first to learn magic loop).

Talk about being difficult to catch up once you get behind. I am on page 20 having done most of last weeks and now this one in the last 2 days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Here is an explanation about beetroot. Yes it is a red rooted plant. I also boil the leaves like spinach and eat that part as well. Mom used to pickle the beetroot and that is what I put on sandwiches or beside them. And we boiled the beets for a vegetable on the plate. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beetroot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over here beetroot is almost always eaten pickled (and bought from the supermarket in a tin usually sliced, though baby beets are becoming more common) added to a sandwich or a salad- we don't often use it as a vegetable. They go really well in sandwiches.
My father used to tell us about his brother who hated beetroot. But he thought it looked wonderful so he would encourage his big brother (my father) to eat lots of beetroot just so he could watch him eating it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish there was sandy - i figure it is him since it is in his area and the chances of two men with the same name in that area is fairly slim i would think. i guess we will need to wait and see if he posts one of these days.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > no daralene - i don't.
> ...


Sam I want to thank you for posting the PM about Martin Keith. Every time I sat down to my computer I tried to think of a way to tell everyone and couldn't come up with a good way to do it. I do know that he lived in the area where the notice was from.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we would call a swagman a hobo - they used to carry their worldly goods over there shoulder - a bag on the end of a stick - now days they use a shopping cart.

sam



darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn in my yard and house.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of that darowil - well - to avoid any possible copyright infringement let us try giving just very low colories - low fat recipes - the kind of stuff you eat when you want to lose weight - of course portion size figures in here - however - i thinik you get the gist of it all.

sam



darowil said:


> Cindycz said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in on the WW recipes next week, Cardio Dr. said to loose weight. Having a fibro flare, took a trip to ER with chest pain, feel like a fool, but it was not a heart attack, God is good!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think there is no hope for me - it is after four in the morning - myfanwy is done with the bread making - i should think she is thinking of going to bed soon. 

too many puzzles.

sam

good night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I do, and thanks for the thought- my daughter is a great one for Christmas decorations, I will forward the link to her- I often seem to have to spend the holiday on my own!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come and join us!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures sandy - they are such regal looking birds - the weather looks perfect.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It was actually raining when I took the pictures. I stayed in the car to keep the camera dry. I am almost caught up only one page to go. I still haven't finished last week.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay I have caught up! It is not fair! I logged on to the puzzles not fair I'm hooked too! Back to knitting it is 2am here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I do, and thanks for the thought- my daughter is a great one for Christmas decorations, I will forward the link to her- I often seem to have to spend the holiday on my own!
> ...


that is a lovely thought - but I do have the problem of the dogs!!! Maybe another year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Joe? He hasn't posted since the 9th which means that he missed the last TP alltogether and hasn't joined this one yet. His Mum had been unwell last we heard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has anyone heard from Joe? He hasn't posted since the 9th which means that he missed the last TP alltogether and hasn't joined this one yet. His Mum had been unwell last we heard.


I have been concerned about his silence- there could be several reasons- miss his cheery input!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sam! bread on the way- busy day ahead, so I am likely to be in 'catch-up' mode later on- off to rest again for a bit, it is nearly 3am, hope those pups are letting you get the rest you obviously are needing!


I have been thinking recently that I should get my bread maker out and start making bread again (inspired of course by you Myfanwy). Found out while away that I shouldn't. There was a breadmaker there with the flour and yeast for use so I made some, and then some more. But it is so nice hot smothered with butter that I think I had better not not start it regularly!
BTW I was impressed I still managed to lose 0.3 kg while I was away! As long as I didn't put on I was happy so very pleased.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe to be restricted for use when you have visitors- I have learned to restrict myself to a slice at a time- which according to my diabetic books is acceptable. But temptation comes in with the thought of butter melting on the hot slice!!! I am supposing myself to be knitting- just making a hot drink- must put my slippers on- at risk of ending up with cold toes- temperature reads 65F but I am feeling chilly! I do understand the dilemma of the hot bread- especially when it is an infrequent experience. you live so close to the shops- we are just far enough away to justify the machine!



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam! bread on the way- busy day ahead, so I am likely to be in 'catch-up' mode later on- off to rest again for a bit, it is nearly 3am, hope those pups are letting you get the rest you obviously are needing!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

If anyone has a recipe for a multigrain bread for the breadmaker, I would truly love that. I do not have a huge breadmaker, just a small one. The last loaf I baked in it overflowed the machine and had quite a mess to clean up inside. I like a bread that has lots of grains to chew on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > The alpacas look so small compared to those I've seen here in NE Ohio, Sorlenna. Wonder if I'm misjudging sizes or if they might be a differient variety?
> ...


I usually rely on the digest- it takes up enough of my time without looking at all the topics that are posted.
The comments i am about to make may be covered but I am still only about half way through- but getting somewhere.

A topic only comes up once on the digest (so because the TP is posted on the Friday evening it comes in the Saturday digest). Some of the posts from the previous 24 hours are in the digest. No idea how they decide which ones to put in. Because of the link to the next TP I don't need to wait for the next digest (and it is also in th elist of topics posted). But if it is not in the digest than many new people won't see it if they rely on the digest like I do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i agree - but she said arthur made purling 2tog painful - and wondered if she could do a k2tog instead - hence my answer.
> ...


I don't even bother purling with those yarns, just do garter stitch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?
> 
> if you go to the home page - each of those topics is a section with multiple threads under them. if you click on general chit chat you will see quite a few topics - general chit chat is the section which governs all the threads under it.
> 
> ...


If we had our own section would it show up in the digest? There are a number of new sections which don't show up so you need to find them. It seems to me that that will be harder to find than having it in the chit chat. I think that most people still get it in their digest and so almost as many will see it there as being in main- and this Saturday it was the first one under it so just underneath the main.
For example puzzles used to come up under GCC but then someone decided to start their own section and it doesn't appear in the digest so I never see them now because I rarely go looking for things outside of the digest. And indeed I just went to the home page and it is not there either. So no idea how to find them if I want to. (not jigsaw type puzzles Sam!)
Leaving it in GCC should have very little impact I think on people finding it, getting our own section will I think make it harder to find and also help make it look like it is a select group which I think we are all agreed we do not want to do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is the receipt I use for pumpernickel bread 

Pumpernickel Bread

The pumpernickel bread recipe is for the bread maker but, I have mixed it by hand. 
1-2/3 cups water
2-1/3 cups bread flour
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 cup rye flour
3Tbsp molasses
1tsp salt
2Tbps vegetable oil
4Tbsp cornmeal
2tsp instant coffee
2Tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
5Tbps vital wheat gluten
2tsp active dry yeast

I mix all the dry ingredients except the yeast, in a bowl. Then add the wet ingredients into the bread machine pan. pour dry mix into pan make a small well put the yeast in. I use the wheat bread setting to bake it. If using instant/ rapid rise yeast use the quick bread setting. 

I like to add coconut flour to this as well. I usually add 2/3 cup. subtract 2/3 cup of bread flour. If you are adding coconut flour to this. You must add an equal amount of extra water. You would need to add 2/3 cups more water. Coconut flour is very fibrous. 

When baking this in my oven I bake it at 350 F for bout 40 -50 mins. 
sorry I don't know how to do the conversions for the measurements.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Inspired by the TP i too got my bread maker out but after seeing the loaf disappear in a blink remembered why I put it away, we ate too much and it ended up costing me 3 times as much as bought bread lol. Must get it out again as a special treat maybe Easter Halloween Christmas 


darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam! bread on the way- busy day ahead, so I am likely to be in 'catch-up' mode later on- off to rest again for a bit, it is nearly 3am, hope those pups are letting you get the rest you obviously are needing!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> If anyone has a recipe for a multigrain bread for the breadmaker, I would truly love that. I do not have a huge breadmaker, just a small one. The last loaf I baked in it overflowed the machine and had quite a mess to clean up inside. I like a bread that has lots of grains to chew on.


I will look in my book and see what I can find. My bread machine is one of the large ones, I'll need to downsize the receipt first.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you NanaCaren. Appreciate it very much.



NanaCaren said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a recipe for a multigrain bread for the breadmaker, I would truly love that. I do not have a huge breadmaker, just a small one. The last loaf I baked in it overflowed the machine and had quite a mess to clean up inside. I like a bread that has lots of grains to chew on.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?
> ...


When you go to Home page, if the section you want is not there, then you just click on All Sections and another further listing of all the Sections are shown. You go across the columns and then click on subscribe in the appropriate column. Then you will see this section on your Home page when you log in to Knitting Paradise.

The idea of having the Tea Party with its own section is that when ever anyone goes to the Home page, the Tea Party will always be there for you to get ready access to. You dont have to go looking and searching for it either. All other Tea Parties will be there in that Section as new Tea Parties are started each Friday by Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two good ones I like to use- but they are for our measuring system- 250g cups and millilitres, but as you are in Canada will that be a problem? I will post them tomorrow when I get back from Fale's hospital visit- NanaCaren is sure to be able to help in translation!!! must get to bed again- I have just had to rip two days work- in eyelash dropped a stitch, and my eyesight was not equal to fixing the ladder!!! groan so much for working at night.



NanaCaren said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has a recipe for a multigrain bread for the breadmaker, I would truly love that. I do not have a huge breadmaker, just a small one. The last loaf I baked in it overflowed the machine and had quite a mess to clean up inside. I like a bread that has lots of grains to chew on.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is the receipt I use for pumpernickel bread
> 
> Pumpernickel Bread
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will be trying this soon!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

http://www.coloring.ws/halloween.html

Here is a site that has Halloween and other pics to print for kids to color I got in an email today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna, wishing you all the encouragement you need to be there for your friend. the 7 friends I mentioned, have all died before I found out about their illness- I seem to have a haphazard sort of way of keeping in contact- but it is difficult when people are 12,000 miles away as happened with my best friend from boarding school. Cancer is not a respecter of persons. And too many go far too young.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I have two good ones I like to use- but they are for our measuring system- 250g cups and millilitres, but as you are in Canada will that be a problem? I will post them tomorrow when I get back from Fale's hospital visit- NanaCaren is sure to be able to help in translation!!! must get to bed again- I have just had to rip two days work- in eyelash dropped a stitch, and my eyesight was not equal to fixing the ladder!!! groan so much for working at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cups and millimeters are fine. 5ml = 1 tsp 15ml = 1 tbsp


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can vouch for the yummy result- a little beyond my budget for everyday- mine is known as 'peasant bread'



Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the receipt I use for pumpernickel bread
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

myfanwy, thank you. Metric is fine as we are metric here as well. I am used to the other method but our measuring equipment has both usually. 
So sorry about your error in dropping a stitch. It is annoying at the very least. Have a good rest.



myfanwy said:


> I have two good ones I like to use- but they are for our measuring system- 250g cups and millilitres, but as you are in Canada will that be a problem? I will post them tomorrow when I get back from Fale's hospital visit- NanaCaren is sure to be able to help in translation!!! must get to bed again- I have just had to rip two days work- in eyelash dropped a stitch, and my eyesight was not equal to fixing the ladder!!! groan so much for working at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks 5! how are things with you? I rather envy your being able to play organ- my musical education was a casualty of our move to NZ, and since I wrecked my vocal chords I no longer can sing true. [groan, loved to sing... but I went too low too fast in grief at losing a friend, at the funeral (tangi)].



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I have two good ones I like to use- but they are for our measuring system- 250g cups and millilitres, but as you are in Canada will that be a problem? I will post them tomorrow when I get back from Fale's hospital visit- NanaCaren is sure to be able to help in translation!!! must get to bed again- I have just had to rip two days work- in eyelash dropped a stitch, and my eyesight was not equal to fixing the ladder!!! groan so much for working at night.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!
> ...


With no understanding of how little $100 will be worth in 90 odd years time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is the one I have

Seven Grain Bread

1 1/2 cups water
4-1/4 cups bread flour
2/3 cup seven grain cereal (red river cereal works good) 
2 Tbs / 30 ml sugar
2Tbs / 30 mldry milk powder
1-1/2 tsp / 15 ml salt 
2 Tbs / 30 ml butter ( I use oil sometimes)a
2 tsp / 10 ml active dry yeast or 3 tsp / 15 ml rapid rise yeast

I mix all the dry ingredients except the yeast, in a bowl. Then add the wet ingredients into the bread machine pan. pour dry mix into pan make a small well put the yeast in. I use the wheat bread setting to bake it. If using instant/ rapid rise yeast use the quick bread setting. 

I like to add coconut flour to this as well. I usually add 1/2 cup. subtract 1/2cup of bread flour. If you are adding coconut flour to this. You must add an equal amount of extra water. You would need to add 1/2 cup more water. Coconut flour is very fibrous. 

I sneak extra fiber in the teens diet wherever I can, the coconut flour works great.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the receipt I use for pumpernickel bread
> ...


You are welcome. I hope you like it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you NanaCaren. I am going to give this one a try.



NanaCaren said:


> Here is the one I have
> 
> Seven Grain Bread
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you NanaCaren. I am going to give this one a try.
> 
> You are most welcome. I sometimes add dried fruits to this as well, raisins and cranberries, blueberries ect.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> just found these in my mailbox - for those of you doing holiday knitting - these are too cute - check them out.
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/products/valley-yarns-509-knit-stars-free-pattern/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=10-23-12
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam, these will make great gifts for a special friend on my list!! 
Hope all the sweet pups find wonderful homes, I'm sure it will be hard to see them go especially for the little ones.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nana Caren, I love this recipe!! Will be making it next week as the temps are forecast to drop with highs only in the low to mid 60's and lows in the 30's.. guess my pepper crop and my herbs will be taking hits so hope to harvest as much as I can and dry the herbs and freeze the peppers for winter soups and stews. 
So happy to see you here again, I have missed you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Nana Caren, I love this recipe!! Will be making it next week as the temps are forecast to drop with highs only in the low to mid 60's and lows in the 30's.. guess my pepper crop and my herbs will be taking hits so hope to harvest as much as I can and dry the herbs and freeze the peppers for winter soups and stews.
> So happy to see you here again, I have missed you.


I have been here just lurking mostly.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver... I can relate to your situation, when I had my neck fractured and my jaw broken they had me in this halo type rig. I was in that thing for 6 weeks :shock: I had metal surrounding my line of vision and my side vision was totally blocked. I never got adjusted to the thing, when I was able to sleep I'd wake up and the metal bars would scare me to pieces!! The more modern halo's don't have the bars in the line of sight thank goodness!
MRI's don't bother me unless they tape my eyelids down.. that causes major panic, my eyes are super sensitive after getting caustic burns in both eyes due to a work accident. I have very few eyelashes and lost the natural ability to blink, had to practice and still have to remind myself constantly to blink as to keep the eyes moist. Though I do great at staring contests.. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year.......
> ...


Sorlenna, keeping you in prayers sweet lady... for your friend also. Good luck with the shawl, I have the shawl patterns, but got so frustrated trying to make one that when I finally finished, I buried the patterns deep in a notebook as to make it hard for me to find them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

settleg said:


> Prayers answered! Youngest daughter will arrive home late Thursday night. Oldest daughter is picking her up. Oldest DD said she was going to make it a surprise but wasn't going to be able to return youngest to campus sunday so had to check that I would be able to do that. Yippee!!! Everyone coming over Saturday for dinner. I was planning on meeting some KPers here in Georgia as a group Saturday but contacted the coordinator and explained the situation and cancelled. Hannah (the youngest) sounded so excited to be coming home for an extended weekend too.


So happy for you to have such a wonderful weekend planned!!!! I know we will be able to meet up soon. Would be great if other KP'rs were in our general area also, but seems as we are the only 2 in NE Ga and I really know that can't be true :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is the one I have
> 
> Seven Grain Bread
> 
> ...


YUMMMMMMMM will definitely add the ingredients to the shopping list!! Not sure if I can find the coconut flour but will check at the Mill, they are the best at finding things for me in this area. I really love that I get fresh ground flour, all types and so much better especially the cake flour and the wheat is divine! 
Must go and wake Mom, our pest control guy is due here at 11, she needs to be awake and had her breakfast, I move her to the deck area while he tends her room, the product doesn't smell, but just really use this to get her out in the fresh air again ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For KBW
Mixed Grain Bread 
Pre-cooking the kibbled grains may seem a little fiddly, but it ensures a moist loaf. The large, light textured loaf, flecked with kibbled grains is a just reward for the extra effort!
Makes a large loaf (8 cup pan)
½ cup mixed kibbled grains*
1 ¼ cups cold water
1 packet bread baking yeast
2 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp sugar
1 ½ tsp salt
2 Tbsp Lecithin granules, optional [I have never used this]
1 cup Wholemeal flour
2 ½ cups bread baking flour

*Buy or make a mixture of kibbled wheat, red and or purple wheat, and kibbled rye

Prepare the kibble
In a small pot, cover the kibble mix with 2 -3 cups of cold water. Bring to the boil, then simmer for 1 -2 minutes. Take from the heat and drain well in a sieve.
Bread Machine instructions
Carefully measure all the ingredients, including the prepared kibble combined with the measured water, into a 750g capacity bread machine, in the order specified by the manufacturer.
Set to the NORMAL/WHITE bread cycle, MEDIUM crust and START. This is a good timer bread.

Hand made Bread Instructions
In a large bowl, mix the prepared kibble combined with the cold water listed. Add all the remaining ingredients except the bread making flour. Mix thoroughly, cover and leave 15 minutes in a warm place.
Stir in the bread making flour, adding a little extra water or flour if necessary, to make a dough just firm enough to knead.
Knead with the dough hook of an electric mixer, or by hand on a lightly floured surface for 10 minutes, adding the extra flour if necessary, until the dough forms a soft ball which springs back when pressed gently.
Turn dough in 2 -3 teaspoons of oil in the cleaned, dry bowl, cover and leave in a warm draught free place for 30 minutes.
Knead the oiled dough lightly in the bowl for a minute, then put into a square a little larger tah the baking pan. Roll dough into a cylinder, then put into the buttered or sprayed bread pan, pressing into the corners and levelling the top.
Leave to rise in a warm draught free place for about an hour or until double its original size. If desired, brush with milk or egg glaze and sprinkle with extra kibbled grains, then bake at 200C for about 30 minutes, until the unmoulded loaf has a browned bottom and sides and sounds hollow when tapped. 
from Alison Holst's Bread Book


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Yumo, the mixed grain bred sounds DELISH!! I will definitely be making this. Good thing I'm going to town today I can stop and get the grains needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

there is an even better very heavy one that I will type up later- got Fale's ordinary white bread in and under way! thank you NanaCaren!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I am so sorry you had such a bad experience in the mri. Knowing that you had such a bad case of claustrophobia they should have anticipated and given you a strong sedative. It is not an unusual situation. Many even medical people experience this. I hope you never have to
> repeat the experience, but if you do, don't tough it out.
> I hope that the results are worth the trauma. I know that this has been going on for such a long time and you are worn out with worry about the outcome. May this be the answer for you and may it be positive,I pray for you and your family. I don't blame your husband for how he feels in regard to the way your family is behaving when you have born the thrust of your mother's disease for the most part on your own while your own health has been in the balance.
> Please take care of yourself, rest, eat well, indulge your fancies as life is for the living. To be celebrated.
> ...


Marge, so sad to hear you are still having problems doing what was easy for you before with your Tai Chi, but how wonderful that it keeps you moving and I know it exercises every part of the body, and helps with balance. DH has been doing it for over 30 yrs. now. You are an inspiration as I know the exhaustion and pain, yet I know you are dealing with much more. As so often, this comes paired with other illnesses for some. Gentle Hugs dear friend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> there is an even better very heavy one that I will type up later- got Fale's ordinary white bread in and under way! thank you NanaCaren!


   :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Welcome


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Soup was a hit - now off to do some more knitting/or should I try some of the puzzles? Oh...how to decide. Good night all.


I knew your soup would be a hit and much appreciated. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


I use lemon.  Only because of not eating butter or sour cream any more. I used to want both with grated cheese and that is when I was underweight, but oh those heart arteries. Changed about 30 years ago to using much less of those things and now the last 6 months, none. Not fanatic about it, but my health has improved so much. Was pre-diabetic with very high BP and now testing ok with low BP. It does work and we can do it!!!!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL I work night shifts, so I just try to keep to my same schedule. It helps, so I don't have to try to shift my sleep back again to nights; although, Dr. appts, family gatherings, noisy upstairs landlord, shakes things up a bit.

Roberta



Angora1 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I better get to bed too; it's almost 7 am here. lol
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> catsup on homefries - but a baked potato - will have to try that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :? well, i am known for loving pure ketchup, but i don't know about the baked potato part, i don't think its gonna look apealing, i can wipe out a sm bottle of K on an order of FF. i use it on chicken, beef, not a pork eater really. so i don't know that i will try it on a potato.
marge, i went with an elderly lady from church to the senior center and did tai chi monday, loved it, we did about 30 min. then relaxing exersizes, it felt good to do it again, i love doing it with others, two of our people sit to do it. we have a couple pros besided teacher, but others are average, it will take me a while to get it in my head. but love it.
sorlena, sorry about your friend. i have never lost a parent or sibling, but my best friend of 40 yrs died 5 yrs ago, and i was with her everyday after my job ended, she literally died of a broken heart after a verbally abussive husband had taken her spirit away after 25 yrs of marriage, kept trying to gt her to leave,( in her day, she was a top selling realator, he literally sucked the life and will out of her,) she just didn't see that she could make it on her own, her "husband" came back to cause trouble while she was in coma the last days, her bro did let him go see her, he could have had all the time in the world, but he chose to see her from 10-10:30 each morn. i was there before the time and after, and he would leave right on time. the only thing he did that i could see while there, was turn off her tv (i always left it on, in case she could hear,she always kept her tv on)or he would go out and try to start a problem with the nursing staff about her care, they knew he was a physcho, he refused to pay for any of her funeral expenses, came in and sat at the last minute in the far corner of the chapel. i sound hard about it and have since forgiven him as much as i am able because i won't let him tie me down with the anger from it. i don't want to sit and eat a meal with him :hunf: but if i ever see him again, i can say hello and move on. your supposed to forgive everyone, so thats what i had to do for my sake, but i am proud of you that got away from your abusers and started over. good for you :thumbup: 
sam i am not even going to click on the puzzles this morn, i got to many things to do, so must hit the ground running, gotta go see sister and parents, everyone have a good day/night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > You have to enjoy that hard cider while it's around...it's a seasonal item in our stores. I also love pear cider if you can find it....and for a change, try some Moscato wine with mango (I found it at specialty liquor store). Yum.
> ...


Oh, that does sound so lovely. I'm checking it out today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Well, we got the furnace fixed last week, now the ceiling above the shower downstairs has big wet spots in it and something in the upstairs bath is leaking. DH believes it is the sink, (thank you Lord, its NOT my bathtub) says he doesnt want me to call his stepdad or mine, he will fix it. Yea, right. He'll get to that right between working 10 hours a day and then going to school for 5 and then studying and sleeping. Like I said thankfully its not my bathtub, I dislike showers and take a bath every night before bed. Speaking of, Im headed that way now. Hugs and prayers to everyone, you all are blessings in my life. Why when we are adults is it not as easy to make friends, true friends, as when we are children?


How I hate that feeling when things are leaking and the ceiling has to be fixed. We've had that twice and once from the bathtub. The other three were the roof needing to be fixed and boy, did that cost a fortune. Figured it would cost even more if the ceiling fell in so we put ourselves in debt and got a new roof. Turns out it was me with the bathtub. It has a jaccuzzi feature and I get migraines, so I was filling it above the overflow area where the water goes out if it is getting too full. Guess with the motor running it couldn't handle all the water and I got out of it to an inch of water on the floor. It was going to cost a fortune to get a new one and having to remove bathroom cupboards to get it out and here all I had to do was not run it so high around my shoulders. :roll:  I loved it that high but now I just hunker down. Hope you soon get that leak damaged before you end up with mold and parts of ceilings falling down.

At least the furnace is fixed. Yay!!! Quite important. Your DH sounds so busy, like mine. How he will find the time to fix the leak I don't know. :?: :?: :?:

Here's to working furnaces and all water leaks fixed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> or even some sequins.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Now even I want to win the lottery. I love beads and sparkly things. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


I didn't notice the box. What a great idea!!!! Such creative knitters on here and not just with their knitting either. Are you also using a paper towel holder to knit from the outside of the ball and keep the yarn from flying across the room as you go?? :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i do that with the fronts and sleeves of sweaters i knit.
> 
> sam


I knit mine at the same time too as so much easier to make sure they come out right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> It has been a lovely sunny day- and I got some work done in the garden- always good for the soul- It would be good if I felt I had the family behind me- It is very hard when you feel alone with this sort of problem. I did manage to get one thing sorted today- so hopefully more problem solving over the next two days. [it has been a short week here because of the holiday weekend Monday]. it is time for me to relax with the telly, and my needles- making a garter stitch scarf- a no brainer is just what I need! Thank you for caring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like it is difficult to have the family behind you when they aren't there living with things. Out of sight out of mind. I know they care about Fale but from a distance where they aren't responsible. Oh Myfanwy. This is such a difficult time in life when these decisions become necessary. I worry about you and others in this situation because they ruin their health. Perhaps you heard me say that my grandfather, who wasn't sick, died before my grandmother, who was sick. I blame the stress and work of caring for her and my uncles even had nurses come in to help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

their solution is for us to move to Sydney, which I am just not prepared to do- the temperatures can reach 40C I cut out at around 23C- so I find our climate a bit hot- but at least we don't need to heat the house very much.
I am still sorting my self out from the move ten years ago- down-sizing requires a lot of hard decisions
I don't want to be so far from my daughter and the Grand children.



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a lovely sunny day- and I got some work done in the garden- always good for the soul- It would be good if I felt I had the family behind me- It is very hard when you feel alone with this sort of problem. I did manage to get one thing sorted today- so hopefully more problem solving over the next two days. [it has been a short week here because of the holiday weekend Monday]. it is time for me to relax with the telly, and my needles- making a garter stitch scarf- a no brainer is just what I need! Thank you for caring!
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

KBW-1953 - Well, while in this previous relationship, my partner did not like Christmas. 

My ex is this way. He did not like anything about the season. He wore me down to the point where I would barely decorate.

The first Yule he was gone, I went bonkers with the decorations. It made me so happy to see lights, and the stuff. 

**
EDIT to add:

Puplover - thank you for the coloring pages link. I may print some out for myself.

We're supposed to be getting a major cold front here starting tomorrow night. I hope it doesn't come through while I'm out with the "nephews". I'm bringing a jacket anyway.

Alright, now back to work (or at least pretend that I'm working). Today is a day where I just want to be at home, cleaning &/or knitting. >.<


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me. 
Oh, and by the way, Toby, the new dog upstairs came and gave me a kiss today. I guess I had nothing to worry about with him.



Redkimba said:


> KBW-1953 - Well, while in this previous relationship, my partner did not like Christmas.
> 
> My ex is this way. He did not like anything about the season. He wore me down to the point where I would barely decorate.
> 
> The first Yule he was gone, I went bonkers with the decorations. It made me so happy to see lights, and the stuff.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning all! 
Myfanwy, I am doing well. I could be doing better, but on the other hand, I know what it is like to be a lot worse! I tried to get out to beginner yoga yesterday morning and could not get out of bed! haha, so I am giving it a try tonight.
Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
Well, I am up to the point where I will knit the heels on both my socks today.
It is fold-the-laundry (bed linens and towels) day today so I best get that done!
Hugs everyone!((((((()))))))
Sam, how did the show and tell go with the puppies yesterday?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf had a great birthday. Thanks for the birthday wishes. XO



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! XO



Sorlenna said:


> Aww, happy birthday, Pontuf!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Knitting done and a WIP


Love to see your knitting. Is your scarf done in Angora? I have some angora and wasn't sure what I should make. I have read that it is difficult to work with - is that true?

As you can see, I'm still only on page 18 and there are 50 more to go


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gottastch. Pontuf had an ice cream social! XO

quote=gottastch]Happy Birthday Pontuf!!! (((Hugs))) and scratchies all for you [/quote]


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Autumn in my yard and house.


Beautiful!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the doggie hugs Angora! XO



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Pontuf's birthday!!! He's 7! Happy Birthday sweet boy!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> their solution is for us to move to Sydney, which I am just not prepared to do- the temperatures can reach 40C I cut out at around 23C- so I find our climate a bit hot- but at least we don't need to heat the house very much.
> I am still sorting my self out from the move ten years ago- down-sizing requires a lot of hard decisions
> I don't want to be so far from my daughter and the Grand children.


Myfanwy, it sounds like they are the ones who want you to move but they want to make no effort to go your way. I know that you have found that with Fale, to take him out of his home is only confusing the situation even more. It would have to be a big starting over for you and him in a town in which you both have nothing like what you have now. You dont want to "jump out of the frying pan and into the fire" is a saying that we have around up here. All of your health/medical care will change to zero that you have now. Where do your pensions now go? Housing? and like you said, what about your daughter and the grandchildren. Hugs and I know you will make the right decisions about both your futures!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of my nativities


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Marianne! Tootsie sounds like a sweet dog. I am overweight too. I'm sending doggie kisses to Tootsie and you. XO Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening to all.. (or morning as the case may be) ;-) Mom didn't feel up to going today after all, she made it into the car, got her buckled in.. pulled out of the drive and she asked me to turn around at the end of the street. So, I went to therapy early and have my brace on and off now during the day. Do have to sleep in it and that is very uncomfortable, but at least I can use my hand a bit more now :-D
> My friend Deb is going to go with me to the lake tomorrow afternoon, she likes to sit and write or sketch I am going to try to fish, if that doesn't work I'll just enjoy walking around the lake, just going to enjoy being out and away for awhile.
> My prayers are always with Ben and his family.. have him also on the church's prayer list.. so hard being so young for sure. Thank you for keeping us posted on him Angora1.
> A belated happy birthday Sandy, sorry I missed it
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam! I know you are a dog lover. Doggie kisses and hugs To you and your pack! XO



thewren said:


> happy birthday pontuf - hope you got some treats for your birthday.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Rookie for the birthday wishes. XO



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, it's late --- happy birthday Pontuf and everyone celebrating this as a special day. I think a lot of people got engaged on Sweetest Day!
> 
> Stormy day here today --- so all the leaves are getting knocked off the trees. We'll have bare trees by the end of the week, but I have to say that colors were beautiful and seemed to be around longer than usual.
> 
> Good night --- or good morning. Hope it's a good day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> A topic only comes up once on the digest (so because the TP is posted on the Friday evening it comes in the Saturday digest). Some of the posts from the previous 24 hours are in the digest. No idea how they decide which ones to put in. Because of the link to the next TP I don't need to wait for the next digest (and it is also in th elist of topics posted). But if it is not in the digest than many new people won't see it if they rely on the digest like I do.


I always thought the most active topics were the ones in the digest...but I don't know. Wherever we end up, if the link to the new one is at the end of the old one, we should be okay (I don't subscribe to GCC but could find it that way if we stay in that section).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > A topic only comes up once on the digest (so because the TP is posted on the Friday evening it comes in the Saturday digest). Some of the posts from the previous 24 hours are in the digest. No idea how they decide which ones to put in. Because of the link to the next TP I don't need to wait for the next digest (and it is also in th elist of topics posted). But if it is not in the digest than many new people won't see it if they rely on the digest like I do.
> ...


Administration once told me that the new topics are selected by random computer means. The Tea Party must be set to be selected for the Latest Digest that comes out following its weekly start.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The deciduous tres are mostly bare now although the temps have been in the lower 70s this week with rain sometime on each day. However, now the sun is shining but the beauty I can see from my window as I type is gone.

I'm still knitting on the baby blanket I must finish and get into the mail for my friend in West Yorkshire, England. She sent a picture from the sonogram of her soon-to-be born granddaughter yesterday, She is so excited about this first grandchild. But who can fault her for that, right?

Our pastor's youngest daughter and husband are going to be first-time parents shortly into the New Year, so I'm looking for a baby gift for that little one also. Books to read to the little one have been suggested so I might try that path also.

Hope all have a great day wherever you may be.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Redkimba. Mom and Dad took me to an ice cream social at DQ and a car ride! My favorite! XO



Redkimba said:


> Wow - I will have to catch up, especially since I'm at work. (made it up to page 46)
> 
> Happy birthday, Pontouf! May all your puppy biscuits/treats be especially good today!
> 
> Sorlenna - love the hat. I'm gonna go look at your Ravelry list to see what pattern you used.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I first signed up for the Forum, I would get an email that would include a link to the "digest"---also called the "newsletter". The digest contains a pre-programmed listing of the sections and a start and stop hour of postings to pull to be included. For people who only get the digest and don't roam around to the other sections, they only get that one point in time snapshot of the postings. If they click on something and select watch, they'll get update emails that more postings were made on that topic. If they don't mark the items, they'll miss out on future comments. That's why you'll see people question why their postings aren't being included in the digest.
> 
> I learned early on that it was easier just to log in at the main website and then click on the sections I wanted to read. I also manage what I get by clicking on or off on the topic sections -- I don't do machine knitting so I don't include that section in the items I can select from. I guess you call it passive (digest) versus active (full website) management of the postings.
> 
> I wondered why I didn't see my postings. Does that mean I when I post something I have to mark "watch"?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I still have 20 pages to go to catch up. I have finished 2 wips and started one more so that gives me 10 in process. I want to wish anyone I missed during the last week a very Happy Birthday, Anniversary, etc. I also want to thank all those who sent me birthday wishes. I know my computer has been on but I haven't logged off and haven't always been here.
> I am having a wonderful time at the beach. We found 2 pairs of bald eagles today and I took about 250 pictures of them. I'll have to include a couple for you along with the ocean.


You may enjoy this remarkable story.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Here is Sorlenna's hat. It was fun to make and a good way to use up bits of yarn. I think making it in school colors would also be a great idea.


Nice knitting and great looking hat. MySIL has been making hats for sons of her friends in the colours of their schools and hockey teams. They love them.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and all the TP friends. Hope everyone is doing well. How was your vaca. Sam? I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts just popped on to say Hello to all. Not up to par that is why I haven't been on, sorry. Take care and may God bless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

great to see you Strawberry, hope you feel heaps better soon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet encouragement. I bless you all for your support!



5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!)


Do you eat grilled cheese sandwiches? I knew someone who put ketchup on that...not appealing to me, but to each his own, and I do like ketchup on other things.



5mmdpns said:


> Administration once told me that the new topics are selected by random computer means. The Tea Party must be set to be selected for the Latest Digest that comes out following its weekly start.


I think I will leave administration to Admin and just stop trying to understand how it works! :XD:

Sandy, the eagles are gorgeous. We have seen a pair in winter here along the river--though they apparently move on when the weather's warmer. Certainly they are majestic and I am thrilled when I see them.

All I accomplished last night was to frog the shawl-gone-wrong (some days, I think I'll change my name to Kermit!) and read some of my sock book; I understand the principles just fine and think I can absolutely make good socks, but this two-at-a-time method with one long circular may not be for me. I've worked the Magic Loop and "get" it, but I don't like all that pulling and messing with cables, so I'll likely go with my 9" circs or dpns (well, both). I know some people love Magic Loop, but it just doesn't appeal to me. Maybe I'll try it when I am less occupied with other thoughts...maybe not! I don't think the tools matter so much as the results.

This morning I had to take DD to work again (he's still home sick) and am not sure whether I am coming down with that cold or have allergies...either way, my head is glommed up and I'm hoping it passes soon. I have to work today and then go get her after that and that means supper will be late, too. Well, one thing at a time gets dealt with, though I really want my regular routine back. I get really unsettled with unexpected changes to my days...hoping tomorrow will be more like "normal."


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me.
> Oh, and by the way, Toby, the new dog upstairs came and gave me a kiss today. I guess I had nothing to worry about with him.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning all!
> Myfanwy, I am doing well. I could be doing better, but on the other hand, I know what it is like to be a lot worse! I tried to get out to beginner yoga yesterday morning and could not get out of bed! haha, so I am giving it a try tonight.
> Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
> Well, I am up to the point where I will knit the heels on both my socks today.
> ...


Ketchup is one of the food groups, is it not? Hahahaha, we have the economy size ketchup at my house


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Gottastch. Pontuf had an ice cream social! XO
> 
> quote=gottastch]Happy Birthday Pontuf!!! (((Hugs))) and scratchies all for you


[/quote]

How nice! Cocoa had a little ice cream last night herself...just a touch, she wants to keep her girlish figure (unlike her mother) hahahaha!


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


A memory blast when I read this. I have been to the Hartville Kitchen many years ago. My DH and I moved from Canton to Knoxville in 1977. Our children were the ages of some of our grandchildren then. Good eating!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you Strawberry...pop in anytime as you feel up to it, we miss you!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

LOVE the eagles photos. I don't live too far from the Minnesota River so get to see eagles every now and again...they are making a comeback around here - so glad to see!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me.
> Oh, and by the way, Toby, the new dog upstairs came and gave me a kiss today. I guess I had nothing to worry about with him.


KBW, I must say that I've been enjoying your posts since you returned to the Tea Party, just seeing how well you're doing in your new situation. But, this one: Wow! I smiled all the way through, just envisioning your beautiful Christmas decor. Enjoy every minute of it!! You're worth it. And yes, your fur babies should have stockings too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful recipe nanacaren - i must hie myself to goodwill and see if they have a bread machine.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Here is the receipt I use for pumpernickel bread
> 
> Pumpernickel Bread


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have done that a few times myfanwy - thankfully not in eyelash - but it is upsetting when you think you are almost done and then you find the dropped stitch.

sam



myfanwy said:


> I have two good ones I like to use- but they are for our measuring system- 250g cups and millilitres, but as you are in Canada will that be a problem? I will post them tomorrow when I get back from Fale's hospital visit- NanaCaren is sure to be able to help in translation!!! must get to bed again- I have just had to rip two days work- in eyelash dropped a stitch, and my eyesight was not equal to fixing the ladder!!! groan so much for working at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > now that i have caught up - i have an idea to lay out for you. what would you think about the "knitting tea party" having it's own section?
> ...


I had no idea about all this and now I have just subscribed to two other sections. I'd like to unsubscribe to some of the digest but suspect one can't. Wow, I just discovered one can. Hooray.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is kibbled grain?

sam



myfanwy said:


> For KBW
> Mixed Grain Bread


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grain that has been very roughly minced- more a kind of chopping, as with bulgar wheat- but that is already part cooked.



thewren said:


> what is kibbled grain?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - just one maybe?

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I confess - I eat my grilled cheese sandwiches with a small dunk of ketchup. I have "graduated" to using salsa on scrambled eggs and fried potatoes...but stick with the ketchup on the sandwich.



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you all for your sweet encouragement. I bless you all for your support!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitted christmas crackers - i need a picture to figure that one out.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me.
> Oh, and by the way, Toby, the new dog upstairs came and gave me a kiss today. I guess I had nothing to worry about with him.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they did not do it for some reason - i understand it will be done - just not sure when.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, how did the show and tell go with the puppies yesterday?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - i especially love the bears.

sam

i gave heidi a nativity that used cats - very cute.



KBW-1953 said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my nativities


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> knitted christmas crackers - i need a picture to figure that one out.
> 
> sam


Are Christmas crackers the paper things one pulls open and confetti and such comes out? I'll bet knitted ones are cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful story - thanks for sharing.

sam



mjs said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > You may enjoy this remarkable story.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry - hope you are in the pink real soon.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and all the TP friends. Hope everyone is doing well. How was your vaca. Sam? I'm sorry I haven't read all the posts just popped on to say Hello to all. Not up to par that is why I haven't been on, sorry. Take care and may God bless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's even better when you dunk it in tomato soup.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I confess - I eat my grilled cheese sandwiches with a small dunk of ketchup. I have "graduated" to using salsa on scrambled eggs and fried potatoes...but stick with the ketchup on the sandwich.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you are right sorlenna - never thought of that.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > knitted christmas crackers - i need a picture to figure that one out.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitted christmas crackers:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Celebrating-Christmas-with-knitting/step3/Can-you-eat-a-Christmas-cracker/

sam

oops - sorry - this is not a free site - but at least you can get a looksee at what a knitted cracker looks like.

here is an interesting site:

http://mummble-jummble2.blogspot.com/2009/12/make-your-own-christmas-crackers.html


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I still have 20 pages to go to catch up. I have finished 2 wips and started one more so that gives me 10 in process. I want to wish anyone I missed during the last week a very Happy Birthday, Anniversary, etc. I also want to thank all those who sent me birthday wishes. I know my computer has been on but I haven't logged off and haven't always been here.
> ...


Thank you I did enjoy this. Glenn had seen this before but I hadn't.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love all the eagle pictures and the wonderful story of Beauty.... We have an area on the ride to the farm where there are several and it is something to see them in flight.....

ANOTHER puzzle site.... NO, NO...... I know sleep is highly overrated but I do need SOME.

Love the pumpernickel and other grainy bread recipes. We have a machine, but it is tucked away..... I'm much too fond on butter to have warm bread around... In fact... I was goingto put it in a garage sale, but DD told me they were not popular now. I beg to differ.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - i especially love the bears.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have a nativity with snowmen. I will post a picture when I get home.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love ketsup on my hash browns and certainly like tomato soup with my grilled cheese,,,,, but don't think I could take it on s baked potato...... A place for everything and everything in it's place........ and sour cream goes on my baked ones... and butter,and chives, and bacon ....... 

Now I'm hungry. Maybe I'll just throw a sweet ptatoe in the microwave...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saw Rachel at the VB game last night and she requested a skull hat with blue skulls so I need to shut this down and get that made to deliver tomorrow. I also need to run over and stain mom's deck step.... as we are going to turn cold tomorrow.... by the time I get home from friends.... 

Hope to pick up scan results tonight or tomorrow..... 

MARIANNE.... I cannot imagine sleeping in that halo contraption... I cant' even have rims on the bottom of my glasses without it bothering my line of sight...... You are just unstoppable!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Myfanwy.... So sorry for all the turmoil going on in your life right now. The worst part is that we second guess ourselves so much......... It does sound like you are being pushed to the limit... and don't ignore it.... All the stress is definitely not doing you any good and that means that it is not doing Fale any good..... I so hope your trip will give you a little space and a new view on the situation......


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone wanted to know about a knitted Christmas cracker, here is a link to a free one on ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-cracker


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> knitted christmas crackers:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Celebrating-Christmas-with-knitting/step3/Can-you-eat-a-Christmas-cracker/
> 
> ...


There are some on Ravelry, too--they are cute and look like fun!

Eggnog...yum...though I am SO not ready to start with Christmas stuff yet. I'm kind of depressed that Halloween seems to be falling through the cracks this year. We got a sugar free pumpkin pie flavored syrup that I haven't tried yet, but I will probably try it in coffee or maybe some kind of dessert.

My nativity is like a Precious Moments style--my grandmother made it for us when my kids were small, and I love it. I'm not getting it out for quite a while yet (day after Thanksgiving is our traditional decorating day), but I'll try to remember to take a picture of it when I do get it out.

Jynx, I made a bunch of those skull beanies last year and they do go fast--get a picture when you're done if you can. 

I am sitting here trying to figure out what the heck to have for supper. The cupboard is pretty bare and I thought he was going to the grocery store but so far he hasn't (I won't have time, as I have work and then another 45-mile trip to get DD). Hmm. I may have to resort to quick soup, which isn't bad, but I hate rushing. I guess we'll find out later what we end up eating. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!
> ...


Well, I know that ketchup is one of the food groups that rule in my house!!!! :thumbup:   (see the ketchup on their tongues in their smiling faces? haha!!!!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Strawberry - sorry to hear you're not doing well. Big hugs and hope you feel well enough soon to come sit and have a cup of tea/coffee with us soon. We miss you.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone elsetoo,
I finally got around to making the windmill dishcloth. I used millends cotton so I am not sure if it is Bernat Handicrafter or not but it is in stripes and worked out pretty well. My house guest decided it was too nice to use as a dishcloth so she has claimed it and is using it for a doily... 
So now I will make myself another one. I had a whole pound of the yarn in this colourway so I can make a few yet.

The pattern is in the opening of this tea party posting (Sam typed it out) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I finally got around to making the windmill dishcloth. I used millends cotton so I am not sure if it is Bernat Handicrafter or not but it is in stripes and worked out pretty well. My house guest decided it was too nice to use as a dishcloth so she has claimed it and is using it for a doily...
> So now I will make myself another one. I had a whole pound of the yarn in this colourway so I can make a few yet.
> 
> The link is in the opening of this tea party posting if nyone is interested.


That's lovely. I need to find out what one DD's kitchen colors will be in her new place so I can make something for a housewarming (she likes to cook, too).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might go here for some dishcloth ideas.

sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Washcloths/rainy-day-washcloth/ct/1


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> knitted christmas crackers - i need a picture to figure that one out. sam


http://www.google.ca/search?q=knitted+christmas+crackers&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=j0iIUJ6OOIqqyAHejoC4DQ&sqi=2&ved=0CCMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629

Lots of Christmas bobbles and stuff here to look at!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess what jynx - that new jigsaw puzzle site allows you to click on full screen and it fills your entire monitor - makes it easier to do - unless you have several hundred pieces like i had last night - but i did finish it -way too late.

have fun

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the eagle pictures and the wonderful story of Beauty.... We have an area on the ride to the farm where there are several and it is something to see them in flight.....
> 
> ANOTHER puzzle site.... NO, NO...... I know sleep is highly overrated but I do need SOME.
> 
> Love the pumpernickel and other grainy bread recipes. We have a machine, but it is tucked away..... I'm much too fond on butter to have warm bread around... In fact... I was goingto put it in a garage sale, but DD told me they were not popular now. I beg to differ.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice work sylvia - i like the way the color changes - i also use sugar and cream cotton yarn - i figure - as long as the yarn is cotton it works for dishrags.

sam



SylviaC said:


> Hi Sam and everyone elsetoo,
> I finally got around to making the windmill dishcloth. I used millends cotton so I am not sure if it is Bernat Handicrafter or not but it is in stripes and worked out pretty well. My house guest decided it was too nice to use as a dishcloth so she has claimed it and is using it for a doily...
> So now I will make myself another one. I had a whole pound of the yarn in this colourway so I can make a few yet.
> 
> The pattern is in the opening of this tea party posting (Sam typed it out) if anyone is interested.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> you might go here for some dishcloth ideas.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Washcloths/rainy-day-washcloth/ct/1


Thanks Sam, I love making dishcloths between larger projects so I welcome any new patterns. I like the Rainy Day one.
Thanks again. 
Sylvia


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

?: OK, Here's my knitting question :

I'm doing a raglan and the sleeve measurement is what is giving me a problem. It is a size 2 and it says raglan 7 and sleeve 8. The sleeve must be measured from under the arm??? It is already beyond 8" and wouldn't be long enough, at least I don't think. I'll include a picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> guess what jynx - that new jigsaw puzzle site allows you to click on full screen and it fills your entire monitor - makes it easier to do - unless you have several hundred pieces like i had last night - but i did finish it -way too late.
> 
> have fun
> 
> sam


That is just too tempting.... but I can't find it... Please give me that link again.......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SylviaC said:


> Hi Sam and everyone elsetoo,
> I finally got around to making the windmill dishcloth. I used millends cotton so I am not sure if it is Bernat Handicrafter or not but it is in stripes and worked out pretty well. My house guest decided it was too nice to use as a dishcloth so she has claimed it and is using it for a doily...
> So now I will make myself another one. I had a whole pound of the yarn in this colourway so I can make a few yet.
> 
> The pattern is in the opening of this tea party posting (Sam typed it out) if anyone is interested.


Just lovely and I just learned from Elizabeth Zimmerman's Workshop video how to wrap the yarn for short rows, if that's what those are. So pretty.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Incredible story. Would love to see a follow up.


thewren said:


> that is a wonderful story - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ?: OK, Here's my knitting question :
> 
> I'm doing a raglan and the sleeve measurement is what is giving me a problem. It is a size 2 and it says raglan 7 and sleeve 8. The sleeve must be measured from under the arm??? It is already beyond 8" and wouldn't be long enough, at least I don't think. I'll include a picture.


I have always measured from the underarm for sleeve length--the rest of it I consider the sleeve cap.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Darowil, I don't know if this helps or not to find the section you are looking for but go to Home
scroll down to the bottom where it says All Sections and click
Look at the new sections that come up and see if it is there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > ?: OK, Here's my knitting question :
> ...


Thank you so much Sorlenna. The simple things of a pattern that we don't understand can throw us. Now I can perhaps finish this for the Sister reunion and give it to my sister for her granddaughter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Incredible story. Would love to see a follow up.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam have you posted pictures of the pups recently? I think I have missed your pictures, can you tell me when and how I can see the pictures?



thewren said:


> they did not do it for some reason - i understand it will be done - just not sure when.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are so cute! I gotta make these for Christmas!



thewren said:


> knitted christmas crackers:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Celebrating-Christmas-with-knitting/step3/Can-you-eat-a-Christmas-cracker/
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DReamweaver where can I find this puzzle website?



Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the eagle pictures and the wonderful story of Beauty.... We have an area on the ride to the farm where there are several and it is something to see them in flight.....
> 
> ANOTHER puzzle site.... NO, NO...... I know sleep is highly overrated but I do need SOME.
> 
> Love the pumpernickel and other grainy bread recipes. We have a machine, but it is tucked away..... I'm much too fond on butter to have warm bread around... In fact... I was goingto put it in a garage sale, but DD told me they were not popular now. I beg to differ.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you strawberry - hope you are in the pink real soon.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Strawberry, feel better. Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thank you , it really is very good. I have mixed it by hand and them baked it in my oven as well. Goes wonderful with Baked beans as well.



thewren said:


> wonderful recipe nanacaren - i must hie myself to goodwill and see if they have a bread machine.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pumpkin Pie Vodka! I have to have it! Alton Brown adds vodka to his pie crust dough and it makes the flakiest dough! Even with an apple pie filling. I think pumpkin pie vodka in a pumpkin pie dough would be great! Where did you find it? Do you think Total Wine or Bevmo would carry it?



Sandy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning all!
> Myfanwy, I am doing well. I could be doing better, but on the other hand, I know what it is like to be a lot worse! I tried to get out to beginner yoga yesterday morning and could not get out of bed! haha, so I am giving it a try tonight.
> Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
> Well, I am up to the point where I will knit the heels on both my socks today.
> ...


Sorry you missed yoga, but good you got some rest.

Remember ketchup potato chips in Canada :?: We used to get them when we went up to see relatives. Eventually the States got the salt & vinegar chips.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> DReamweaver where can I find this puzzle website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.jigzone.com/


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!



agnescr said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > DReamweaver where can I find this puzzle website?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting done and a WIP
> ...


I'll have to look at the label. Not angora for sure...Found the label. It is Karabella Gossamer. More like a mohair and quite lovely. I did a black one with gold in it and love it. I kept it for me.  Now I have one thing that I knit as usually they are gifts. Think we all do that.

Budasha, how are you feeling????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn in my yard and house.
> ...


Thank you. Know it is beautiful up there too! Perhaps beyond prime now. Losing a lot of leaves off the trees now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks for the doggie hugs Angora! XO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so welcome. Wish I could get the doggie kisses that go along with the Hugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > their solution is for us to move to Sydney, which I am just not prepared to do- the temperatures can reach 40C I cut out at around 23C- so I find our climate a bit hot- but at least we don't need to heat the house very much.
> ...


Oh yes, quite a difficult move.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my nativities


Perhaps you already answered this, but did you make the Canvas Nativity?

The first is so cute and the bottom, beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Marianne! Tootsie sounds like a sweet dog. I am overweight too. I'm sending doggie kisses to Tootsie and you. XO Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marianne, thank you so much for remembering Ben in prayer and the church too. They have proven that prayer makes a difference. He is having days where he is just sick the whole day and night and has a fever with counts of 0. It is a whole new life for him and his mother and I know a story repeated millions of times over with others and children younger than him. You need prayers yourself and there you are praying for Ben. Again, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> For KBW
> Mixed Grain Bread
> Pre-cooking the kibbled grains may seem a little fiddly, but it ensures a moist loaf. The large, light textured loaf, flecked with kibbled grains is a just reward for the extra effort!
> Makes a large loaf (8 cup pan)
> ...


Sounds so good and also healthy. Fale is a lucky man to have you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> :? well, i am known for loving pure ketchup, but i don't know about the baked potato part, i don't think its gonna look apealing, i can wipe out a sm bottle of K on an order of FF. i use it on chicken, beef, not a pork eater really. so i don't know that i will try it on a potato.
> marge, i went with an elderly lady from church to the senior center and did tai chi monday, loved it, we did about 30 min. then relaxing exersizes, it felt good to do it again, i love doing it with others, two of our people sit to do it. we have a couple pros besided teacher, but others are average, it will take me a while to get it in my head. but love it.
> sorlena, sorry about your friend. i have never lost a parent or sibling, but my best friend of 40 yrs died 5 yrs ago, and i was with her everyday after my job ended, she literally died of a broken heart after a verbally abussive husband had taken her spirit away after 25 yrs of marriage, kept trying to gt her to leave,( in her day, she was a top selling realator, he literally sucked the life and will out of her,) she just didn't see that she could make it on her own, her "husband" came back to cause trouble while she was in coma the last days, her bro did let him go see her, he could have had all the time in the world, but he chose to see her from 10-10:30 each morn. i was there before the time and after, and he would leave right on time. the only thing he did that i could see while there, was turn off her tv (i always left it on, in case she could hear,she always kept her tv on)or he would go out and try to start a problem with the nursing staff about her care, they knew he was a physcho, he refused to pay for any of her funeral expenses, came in and sat at the last minute in the far corner of the chapel. i sound hard about it and have since forgiven him as much as i am able because i won't let him tie me down with the anger from it. i don't want to sit and eat a meal with him :hunf: but if i ever see him again, i can say hello and move on. your supposed to forgive everyone, so thats what i had to do for my sake, but i am proud of you that got away from your abusers and started over. good for you :thumbup:
> sam i am not even going to click on the puzzles this morn, i got to many things to do, so must hit the ground running, gotta go see sister and parents, everyone have a good day/night.


Yes, abuse kills in many ways. So sad for you and for your dear friend that you lost. Perhaps this will inspire someone who is in an abusive relationship to get out. There are many forms of abuse and verbal abuse can destroy your spirit and almost your soul, killing one a little more each day. I can't improve on what you said above. How you must miss her.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


I'm laughing again. As always, you hit the nail on the head.!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Dreamweaver... I can relate to your situation, when I had my neck fractured and my jaw broken they had me in this halo type rig. I was in that thing for 6 weeks :shock: I had metal surrounding my line of vision and my side vision was totally blocked. I never got adjusted to the thing, when I was able to sleep I'd wake up and the metal bars would scare me to pieces!! The more modern halo's don't have the bars in the line of sight thank goodness!
> MRI's don't bother me unless they tape my eyelids down.. that causes major panic, my eyes are super sensitive after getting caustic burns in both eyes due to a work accident. I have very few eyelashes and lost the natural ability to blink, had to practice and still have to remind myself constantly to blink as to keep the eyes moist. Though I do great at staring contests.. :lol: :thumbup:


You weren't kidding when you talked about broken bones. How glad I am that you are even here with us. Sounds like some miracles took place and lots of prayers. Miracle that you are alive and can see. You sure have lived life to the fullest in spite of all the mishaps. You Rock Marianne. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Inspired by the TP i too got my bread maker out but after seeing the loaf disappear in a blink remembered why I put it away, we ate too much and it ended up costing me 3 times as much as bought bread lol. Must get it out again as a special treat maybe Easter Halloween Christmas
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


Melyn, I had to laugh as that is exactly why I quit making my own bread. No breadmaker but I used to make it and when it was warm it would disappear. I was thin then, even underweight, but now I can't get away with it. Nice for special times and when company comes, I agree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go jynx:

http://www.thejigsawpuzzles.com



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > guess what jynx - that new jigsaw puzzle site allows you to click on full screen and it fills your entire monitor - makes it easier to do - unless you have several hundred pieces like i had last night - but i did finish it -way too late.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no pontuf - i haven't - need to get lexi over here - i can't get my camera card to work - i'll see what i can do.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam have you posted pictures of the pups recently? I think I have missed your pictures, can you tell me when and how I can see the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

www.thejigsawpuzzles.com -should get you there pontuf

sam



Pontuf said:


> DReamweaver where can I find this puzzle website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The deciduous tres are mostly bare now although the temps have been in the lower 70s this week with rain sometime on each day. However, now the sun is shining but the beauty I can see from my window as I type is gone.
> 
> I'm still knitting on the baby blanket I must finish and get into the mail for my friend in West Yorkshire, England. She sent a picture from the sonogram of her soon-to-be born granddaughter yesterday, She is so excited about this first grandchild. But who can fault her for that, right?
> 
> ...


For years I have given Child's garden of verses as a baby gift. Preferably the Fujikawa-illustrated one, with Tasha Tudor as the second choice.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ok, so much for trying to lose weight with all of these great sounding bread recipes. DH loves breads of any kind and its going to be soup and bread weather by the weekend. Now I only have to decide which one to make first!



myfanwy said:


> For KBW
> Mixed Grain Bread
> Pre-cooking the kibbled grains may seem a little fiddly, but it ensures a moist loaf. The large, light textured loaf, flecked with kibbled grains is a just reward for the extra effort!
> Makes a large loaf (8 cup pan)
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still trying to get caught up. I taught 1st grade today, and I am now getting ready to go to WW. I will ask about posting WW recipes and points. I do think it is a good idea to put the nutritional info if known as some people count calories or carbs, etc. I'll check back later.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


I love lemon would not have thought of it for baked potatoe will have to give that a try.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH works nights also and works to keep his schedule the same on days off easier on him. He tries for family things, holidays etc. Our anniversary is coming up so he best change it day here soon! 



rpuhrmann said:


> LOL I work night shifts, so I just try to keep to my same schedule. It helps, so I don't have to try to shift my sleep back again to nights; although, Dr. appts, family gatherings, noisy upstairs landlord, shakes things up a bit.
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > catsup on homefries - but a baked potato - will have to try that.
> ...


Southern Gal dont dump it on dip it like you do a fry, least thats what I do. I love ketchup also! My daddy raised me that way, lol. Tuna cassarole is another good one to put it on. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam



thewren said:


> www.thejigsawpuzzles.com -should get you there pontuf
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning all!
> Myfanwy, I am doing well. I could be doing better, but on the other hand, I know what it is like to be a lot worse! I tried to get out to beginner yoga yesterday morning and could not get out of bed! haha, so I am giving it a try tonight.
> Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
> Well, I am up to the point where I will knit the heels on both my socks today.
> ...


5mmdpns - my mom teaches yoga and loves it! Is also very disappointed because i dont go anymore, I dont enjoy it. She gets lots of people in her classes and I try to do other things to get exercise and keep moving. I know its great exercise and good for you, just not for me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Gottastch. Pontuf had an ice cream social! XO
> 
> quote=gottastch]Happy Birthday Pontuf!!! (((Hugs))) and scratchies all for you


[/quote]

Glad Pontuf enjoyed his/her(?) birthday? Our dogs love icecream occasionally also. Course not sure we have found anything they dont like either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> maybe this is something to let our executors know, in the will, when you have to make a change- not one of us is getting younger!


I've already told DH and DDs to let people know, I did it quite a while ago!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You will only find the Tea Party in the Latest Digest on Saturdays in North America. Sunday mornings in NZ and Australia.


I get the digest with the TP Saturday evening (between 6.30 and 8.30 depending on daylight saving in the various countries). Not that I need it to find the TP! I have usually posted plenty by the time it gets to my inbox.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!
> ...


I remember those, we used to put them on our sandwiches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how did you know jynx - i was working on a puzzle - you know - just one more. lol
> 
> sam


[/quote]

And was just one more really just one more? They are so addicitive- but I figure they must be keeping my brain active and so good for me- but maybe that is counteracted by not sleeping because of alternating between puzzles and TP? 
I just can't get caught up- new pages are being added almost as quickly as I read the old ones. And then I stop to do some puzzles- when am I meant to knit in the midst of all this? Actually I should say when I am I meant to knit the more complicated things. Working on a basic pair of fingerless mittens- on dpns as all my circulars are in use- while on the computer but I have a lot of tother things to do. Not much on the next few days, unless I decide to spend the day at the cricket tomorrow so might get something done then. But the house desperately needs some cleaning so I guess I should do some of that too. And I have a few things on in January that I need to prepeare for so should start getting ideas out of my head and onto paper (well into the computer).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!
> ...


I hear you. I am not going tonight either -- my shoulders are screaming at me. I am doing gentle stretching here at home and what usually works just is not doing it today. I am going to get out the cold gel packs now. It is a last resort that sometimes works. Perhaps the yoga is really not for me either. :|


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pumpkin Pie Vodka! I have to have it! Alton Brown adds vodka to his pie crust dough and it makes the flakiest dough! Even with an apple pie filling. I think pumpkin pie vodka in a pumpkin pie dough would be great! Where did you find it? Do you think Total Wine or Bevmo would carry it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


haha, I am still loving those ketchup chips!!! :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together


Lots of my friends love to have mayo to dunk their french fries/chips in!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes never thought but vinegar will surely work! Thanks for the info


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks, Jynx- funny thing is in social situations like today he really rises to the occasion, and it is like old times- I started out to catch up but I am yawning so will tale a 'nana nap' and come back to even more reading to keep up with everyone- I am well on the way to making up what I had to rip yesterday, so that feels postive.



Dreamweaver said:


> Myfanwy.... So sorry for all the turmoil going on in your life right now. The worst part is that we second guess ourselves so much......... It does sound like you are being pushed to the limit... and don't ignore it.... All the stress is definitely not doing you any good and that means that it is not doing Fale any good..... I so hope your trip will give you a little space and a new view on the situation......


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For years I have given Child's garden of verses as a baby gift. Preferably the Fujikawa-illustrated one, with Tasha Tudor as the second choice.[/quote]

Thank you, MJS, for the suggestions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > maybe this is something to let our executors know, in the will, when you have to make a change- not one of us is getting younger!
> ...


I'll tell my DH tonight. Thought about Martin a lot today and how hard it was not knowing. At least he knew we were praying for him. So hard remembering that email when he told us his diagnosis. I hope our love and care is felt up there in Heaven and he knows somehow we miss him .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together
> ...


To make it worse, they have gravy and cheese fries at the Farmer's Market. We tried the fries once without the sauces and they were so wonderful. I know I would love the gravy and cheese but don't dare. Might be cheese curds they use but don't know since I didn't have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Quite addicting. :roll: At least they were for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So if I ever have a craving I just have to come see you. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together


You should have had the salt and vinegar chips and then the sour would have been covered. Oh dear, perhaps I shouldn't have told you. :|


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


*chuckles* it is called poutine and it tastes great, I mean really great!!!! Next time you try it!!! I love it! It is mozarrella cheese curds and gravy. Oh my, now I am starving for them!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Absolutely!!!! was there any doubt?? I will dine you to some good ole Canadian cuisine that will swooooon you!!! (or faint from the idea of eating them....... :mrgreen:  )


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together
> ...


But you really need two dishes to encorporate all these delicacies!!!! yum yum, a toast to the great french fry!! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely too may puzzles - have you tried the site yet kate - they really are a lot of fun - and you get to choose how many and what kind of pieces you want
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Kate- I suggest you don't go to it- it is too addictive. I too have spent many nights on it instead of sleeping. 
Just went onto the next posting and I see I'm too late! (actually as it was posted a few days ago I knew you would have gone already if you weregoing to. Enjoy them Kate)
Was it 5mmdpns who was pesponsible for this new addication of ours Sam? and DreamweaverI think is nearly as bad.

sounds like getting a cold so soon after after being away has been too much for your body Sam. Being away is exhausting no matter how good a time you have adn then a cold on top of it, especially with existing health issues is not a good mix.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Darowil, I plead complete innocence in this but having said that, I just spent a "bit" of time over there doing puzzles.....hmmmmm, there is something to that problem....it does take me away from the Tea Party....knitting too!

hahaa, you did put up a picture of your crocidilly guy you met on vacation. And it did want to eat me when it was done! :!:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> For years I have given Child's garden of verses as a baby gift. Preferably the Fujikawa-illustrated one, with Tasha Tudor as the second choice.


Thank you, MJS, for the suggestions.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I think this should be part of our cultural heritage. And I think the counterpane illustration in the Fujikawa is simply a perfect illustration.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/video-the-horseshoe-sandwich-is-a-springfield.html

all the talk about cheese fries made me think of this dish served down where our middle daughter lives in Springfield, IL. I haven't (and probably never will) eat one, but saw one delivered to the next table. That dish has it all -- just needs a little ketchup on top?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i told my doctor if i ever had another mri i wanted heavy drugs preferrably to put me to sleep. i kept my eyes squeezed close -had my arms bent over my chest - fists under my chin and laid there and recited poetry. then they took me out just to start some contrast in the iv and put me back in for anothe half hour. i was quite the mess when they were finished. they thought i was being a drama queen - i looked at them and asked if they had ever had one - they all said no - i told them not to judge until they had had one. the twerps.
> 
> they have open mri machines now which i don't think would be so bad - but the one i was in - you looked down at the opening and it looked a hundred miles away. not a fun afternoon.
> 
> ...


I don't get claustophobic but the feeling of being closed in with MRIs is certainly there (though I do settle down after a few minutes)- so I can understand how it could become a huge issue for some people. I'm amazed that you had such a negative response Sam becuase it is an acknowledged fact about them- not all people can cope with them for that reason. Maybe it was because you are a man and men are big strong creatures who don't get freaked out by little things like having your head stuck inside a small very solid box! I lie there listiening to music and counting- seeing how close to a minute it takes to get to 60 as usully I can see a clock. Even being able to see others in the mirror wouldn't be much help I don't think. And all those loud nosies. Once I get used to the enclosed space the noise is what I don't like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I actually came home from the hospital on Chrismas Day and am named for the holiday so we go a bit overboard around here..... I also started the tradition of a different and special ornament for each daughter 9and the gramdmas followed suit) so they had about 100 each when they left home. we still do it today... which reminds me that I need to add the wings and ribbons to the paper crosstitched ones for thegD's this year.......
> 
> Sam.. Love the little stars and am thinking they would look great in some of the Shimmer yarn left over from the fish hats........
> 
> DH just called,,,, time to get ready for the volleyball game... Mom has chosen to stay home and whatch her NCIS so we can maybe grab a bite with the kids afterwards...... See you all later tonight or tomorrow....


I spent one Christmas in hospital with a two day old. Maryanne was only 17 months old at this stage so she didn't know what she was missing out on with not home for Christmas. And it saved racing from family to family as we had been doing. I put my foot down soon after that and said one family only so we started alternating years. And have stuck to that since then with a few hiccups when one family has had a tough year we have joined that family. This year will probably be a exception as David's father died earlier this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Prayers answered! Youngest daughter will arrive home late Thursday night. Oldest daughter is picking her up. Oldest DD said she was going to make it a surprise but wasn't going to be able to return youngest to campus sunday so had to check that I would be able to do that. Yippee!!! Everyone coming over Saturday for dinner. I was planning on meeting some KPers here in Georgia as a group Saturday but contacted the coordinator and explained the situation and cancelled. Hannah (the youngest) sounded so excited to be coming home for an extended weekend too.


Good as it to catch up with KPers having time with family who are not often around definatelly tops that. How wonderful for you- and then the time in the car taking her back Sunday. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/video-the-horseshoe-sandwich-is-a-springfield.html
> 
> all the talk about cheese fries made me think of this dish served down where our middle daughter lives in Springfield, IL. I haven't (and probably never will) eat one, but saw one delivered to the next table. That dish has it all -- just needs a little ketchup on top?


Absolutely with out any doubt, ketchup is a requirement, you know, for flavor enhancement!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never thought of that darowil - well - to avoid any possible copyright infringement let us try giving just very low colories - low fat recipes - the kind of stuff you eat when you want to lose weight - of course portion size figures in here - however - i thinik you get the gist of it all.
> 
> sam


What I was doing was working out the points of non copyrighted recipes. After all the points by themselves are no good- they don't tell you anything unless you are actually following the programme. But so many are following the programme that the points are useful for many people. And it seems that the new points system in the US ands the UK is the same as what we call Pro Points over here- and have been using since last year I think.
Received an email from Amazon today with books with the new points in them available for downloading. They are ebooks for kindles, but you can also download something so that can put them onto computers. So I have the option of getting them onto kindle for macs. AND includes slowcooker rrecipe books! So although I haven't yet done so I am going to try one. http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher-Simple-Recipes-ebook/dp/B007EWAPRA/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2 here is the link to one of them, this one is $4.97. Slow and Simple Weight Watcher what more can you want if trying to lose weight? (just checked one recipe out and it was right on for our pro points).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cups and millimeters are fine. 5ml = 1 tsp 15ml = 1 tbsp


But (and I think NZ follow us) our tablespoons are 4 teaspoons and so 20 mls.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I decided to just jump in here before I miss this teaparty all together. My Internet modem went out, could not get on at all and had to buy a new modem and router. Now I have to go back and catch up. I hope that everyone is okay. Prayers for everyone who needs them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.gourmet.com/magazine/2000s/2009/10/roadfood-springfield-illinois-horseshoe-sandwiches

here's a better article on the horseshoe sandwich. When I was on WW, I converted many of my recipes to WW points and many of them are slow cooker or dutch oven meals, so that's what I'll contribute to this next week's TP...no copyright infractions there...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it will be good! I got a call from her earlier today and she has had a terrible cough for over a week. I earlier had suggested she go to the campus clinic but being almost 19 she didn't go. She asked if I would take her to the doctor Friday and of course our doctor is closed on Friday so I will be taking her to one of those satelite clinics run by a local hospital. She gets allergies this time of year so I'm hoping it isn't bronchittis. Either way, I'll pamper her with hot green tea (her favorite) with honey and whatever else she needs. Sure don't want to have to take her back to campus sick still.



darowil said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers answered! Youngest daughter will arrive home late Thursday night. Oldest daughter is picking her up. Oldest DD said she was going to make it a surprise but wasn't going to be able to return youngest to campus sunday so had to check that I would be able to do that. Yippee!!! Everyone coming over Saturday for dinner. I was planning on meeting some KPers here in Georgia as a group Saturday but contacted the coordinator and explained the situation and cancelled. Hannah (the youngest) sounded so excited to be coming home for an extended weekend too.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i never thought of that darowil - well - to avoid any possible copyright infringement let us try giving just very low colories - low fat recipes - the kind of stuff you eat when you want to lose weight - of course portion size figures in here - however - i thinik you get the gist of it all.
> ...


When I checked into copyright issues that governed the cooking and online recipes, it was that the rights to the recipes were all public domain. This was deemed to be so because the public uses and makes use of what was printed/published online. The methods of cooking the recipes was open to different interpretations by who ever was cooking it. By the very nature of the ww recipes being posted on line in various web sites, puts them into the public domain. I think you would be free to post the recipes here at the Tea Party. We do post all sorts of recipes here. :thumbup:
There are over 800,000 websites in the public domain that have weight watcher recipes. One such site is Pinterest.
http://pinterest.com/ktreasures/weight-watcher-recipes/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> their solution is for us to move to Sydney, which I am just not prepared to do- the temperatures can reach 40C I cut out at around 23C- so I find our climate a bit hot-


OK take back the offer of coming for Christmas- we rarely have one under 23C!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today I spent the day doing some heavy duty cleaning; shampooing carpet, scrubbing walls, moving some furniture, dusting. At least it will be nice and clean for the holidays but oh my goodness my hands hurt tonight. Tomorrow I will mop and clean the dining room and daughter's bathroom. I expect I'll sleep soundly tonight.

DH installed a large doggie door so the dogs can get out to the back yard which is fenced and then re-enter at will. Silly chihuahua went out fine but instead of coming back in he dug under the fence and then scratched and whined at the front door. Don't know what I'll do with that rascal. The other four dogs did fine so maybe he will catch on. I know he knows how to use the door because I have a small kitty door going out from our glassed in porch for the cats and he LOVES to escape out to the front yard and go visiting. You know...the grass is greener on the other side of the fence...LOL. 

Well, it is pretty early compared to how late I usually stay up but think I'll turn in a bit early tonight. Hope everyone has a good evening. Sending well wishes to those in need and peace to all.
Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silly thing is he won't eat that healthy- so I don't often make it now, [no teeth]



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > For KBW
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Settleg, they say you cant teach an old dog new tricks! haha, good luck with the new doggie door!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No we are actually in line with Canada- we have to watch out if it is an Australian Receipt!



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > cups and millimeters are fine. 5ml = 1 tsp 15ml = 1 tbsp
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was late to WW and left early to come home and watch the World Series. I really think it is ok to post WW recipes including the points, but I will double check next week. I didn't do good so I have to really get serious. I see the cardiologist on Friday, and I know he will discuss my weight. I don't know why I can't get my act together!

Briefly sped through the posts so I could be caught up! I know I missed a lot. Prayers and hugs to those that need them. I don't care where the TP is as I will find it. We don't want Sam to get overwhelmed and leave us! Dreamweaver, I hope you get good results from your tests.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > cups and millimeters are fine. 5ml = 1 tsp 15ml = 1 tbsp
> ...


I did not realize that--thanks for the info! I wonder now if that's why some of my recipes say 3 teaspoons (which is one tablespoon in the U.S., so I thought it should say one tablespoon instead)? I always thought that was a bit odd, but I guess it's not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

do you have any air conditioning? I just have to blob when it is around 25C upwards- but you learn to use your early morning before the heat.



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > their solution is for us to move to Sydney, which I am just not prepared to do- the temperatures can reach 40C I cut out at around 23C- so I find our climate a bit hot-
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pumpkin Pie Vodka! I have to have it! Alton Brown adds vodka to his pie crust dough and it makes the flakiest dough! Even with an apple pie filling. I think pumpkin pie vodka in a pumpkin pie dough would be great! Where did you find it? Do you think Total Wine or Bevmo would carry it?
> 
> Pinnacle makes it I found it in the liquour store. It is in a pretty blue bottle, same brand as the whipped cream vodka, and whipped chocolate vodka.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally i like blue cheese dressing to dunk my fries in.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just realized that your name was Kathy. I was called that for many years and finally decided to go by my full first name of Kathleen. Wish we were having a toast together with that eggnog. I really could use some soon. I think it is time to start to celebrate something. I have passed so many hurdles lately and still more to go yet, but I am getting there. I just found out I am probably going to start taking some more training in the second week of November to upgrade some of my bookkeeping skills. I am planning on starting my own little business and work on books from home. I think it is the best way to go for now. So that will be another hurdle for me to get through. Talk to you again soon, I am sure.



gottastch said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

would agree with that one! anything with a blue cheese for me! especially in broccoli soup.



thewren said:


> personally i like blue cheese dressing to dunk my fries in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh but i did get freaked out - i wanted out and told the operator so - she told me just to settle down - duh - i crossed my arms over my chest so they wouldn't touch the sides and remind me just how narrow a space i was in - and then i closed my eyes and started reciting poetry - and tried to not think about where i was - heavy drugs are called for if i ever have another one.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i told my doctor if i ever had another mri i wanted heavy drugs preferrably to put me to sleep. i kept my eyes squeezed close -had my arms bent over my chest - fists under my chin and laid there and recited poetry. then they took me out just to start some contrast in the iv and put me back in for anothe half hour. i was quite the mess when they were finished. they thought i was being a drama queen - i looked at them and asked if they had ever had one - they all said no - i told them not to judge until they had had one. the twerps.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Right before "my time of the month," I HAD to put potato chips (ripple was my preference) in the microwave, to warm them a bit and then my dunkings of choice was one dunk in mayonnaise immediately following with one dunk in ketchup. It covered it all for me...sweet, salty, smooth, crunchy - not the sour but oh well, when one was desparate 4 of the 5 was good enough - hahahahahaha. We do that with French fries when my best girlfriend and I get together even now - memories of our childhood together
> ...


I don't have those cravings like that anymore - thank goodness - but I bet I would have LOVED that!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - how do you convert a recipe to ww points?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.gourmet.com/magazine/2000s/2009/10/roadfood-springfield-illinois-horseshoe-sandwiches
> 
> here's a better article on the horseshoe sandwich. When I was on WW, I converted many of my recipes to WW points and many of them are slow cooker or dutch oven meals, so that's what I'll contribute to this next week's TP...no copyright infractions there...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Just realized that your name was Kathy. I was called that for many years and finally decided to go by my full first name of Kathleen. Wish we were having a toast together with that eggnog. I really could use some soon. I think it is time to start to celebrate something. I have passed so many hurdles lately and still more to go yet, but I am getting there. I just found out I am probably going to start taking some more training in the second week of November to upgrade some of my bookkeeping skills. I am planning on starting my own little business and work on books from home. I think it is the best way to go for now. So that will be another hurdle for me to get through. Talk to you again soon, I am sure.
> 
> I will make a virtual egg nog toast to you. I LOVE eggnog...with or without the rum   You start decorating right now if you'd like! You can do ANYTHING you want now!!! You go girl!!!


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you KatyNora. For the most part, I think I am coming through this just fine. I have my moments of course, but I am determined to not let it eat me up. I think my fur babies should have stockings also. I am waiting for those knitting books to arrive and then I am jumping into a new stocking for me to fit my decor and smaller ones for the fur babies. They are my sweeties. And then hope Santa finds us. LOL



KatyNora said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I am truly looking forward to making my place look like a Christmas Wonderland. There will be a 18 inch tree near the front door entranceway and a larger tree in my livingroom. I have a few nativity scenes also. One is a Plastic Canvas one that took awhile to make but I am very proud of it as it is unique. I also have a black bear nativity scene which may go also near the front door. There will be homemade stockings and trying to figure if the dog and cat will get small stockings hung as well. Christmas music and eggnog. Lights. Garlands and homemade decorations on my tree. I am so stoked about getting it done but do not want to do it too early. Guess I can start to get Christmas letters and cards started. And I want to make a fruitcake this year and my Steamed Carrot pudding also. I need a little freezer so I can put stuff in it until the holidays. I am going to call my gentleman friend BD which are his initials. But BD has a sweet tooth. A major sweet tooth so am going to bake some of the traditional goodies that I used to make. Oh, and have you seen the knitted Christmas Crackers. I have only seen pictures and am going to try and knit some up. If anyone has a pattern for them that would help but I can probably figure it out for myself. Guess I need the rum for the eggnog this year also. Hmmmmm I might so ok by myself LOL My little fur babies will wonder what got into me.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> There are over 800,000 websites in the public domain that have weight watcher recipes. One such site is Pinterest.
> http://pinterest.com/ktreasures/weight-watcher-recipes/


Oh, this is awesome. I'm not on Pinterest, but I'm bookmarking this site. 

Back after my 3-mile walk (with a group) and a little cleaning on the house. Played a little Warcraft & now catching up on this before bedtime. Good ending to a long day.

EDIT - I'm mystified by all the attraction to ketchup, but then I really don't have it very often. When I do, I tend to use the reduced sugar Heinz - THAT tastes like ketchup should..

I love the cracker patterns! I tend to get some for here - family & friends don't quite understand the "thing" of them, but I make them participate anyway.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, here is a picture I have seen of the Christmas Crackers I want to make.



thewren said:


> knitted christmas crackers - i need a picture to figure that one out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Pie Vodka! I have to have it! Alton Brown adds vodka to his pie crust dough and it makes the flakiest dough! Even with an apple pie filling. I think pumpkin pie vodka in a pumpkin pie dough would be great! Where did you find it? Do you think Total Wine or Bevmo would carry it?
> ...


That's such a coincidence, Kathy. My go-to pie crust also uses vinegar. A friend shared it with me over 30 years ago, and I've never run into it anywhere else. Wonder if your mom was my friend's cousin. Hmm?

BTW, Pontuf, we don't have anything in the way of chain liquor stores in Washington yet. Liquor was a state monopoly here until just the middle of this year, when it became available in retail stores. Mostly, so far, liquor is sold in Costco, major grocery stores, and such, but there's not much in stand-alone stores yet (due to very stringent rules, mostly).


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I must confess, I fell in love with the bear one myself. And when I saw it, they had it on for 50% off so I had to get it. I love bears.



thewren said:


> lovely - i especially love the bears.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, Sorlenna. It is a British Tradition I believe. I posted a picture of the knitted ones.



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > knitted christmas crackers - i need a picture to figure that one out.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you ever made tomato soup and then grated cheddar cheese over the top and melt it in the microwave? Oh it is sure good.



thewren said:


> it's even better when you dunk it in tomato soup.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Darowil, I plead complete innocence in this but having said that, I just spent a "bit" of time over there doing puzzles.....hmmmmm, there is something to that problem....it does take me away from the Tea Party....knitting too!
> 
> hahaa, you did put up a picture of your crocidilly guy you met on vacation. And it did want to eat me when it was done! :!:


As long you safely avoided him thats fine- don't want you eaten by my crocodile.
I've just been on the other puzzle site posted today- keep putting off eating for them! I do need to go and have some lunch (its 2.15pm) But very hard to get either knitting or the TP done while on them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sandy, that sounds really good too. Will have to look and see if I can find some here.



Sandy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Well, KatyNora, I guess you never know. My mom was born and raised in Minnesota and lived on the same street her whole life (in 3 different houses) and the town isn't that big - haha. Her mother was from the old Yugoslavia and her dad from Switzerland. Her mother came to the US as a child and her father was the first born here. Does this sound like anything in your background or cousin's background???


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Silverowl. I have printed it down and will be making some soon.



Silverowl said:


> Someone wanted to know about a knitted Christmas cracker, here is a link to a free one on ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-cracker


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sylvia, you did an awesome job. Really like it and can see why the house guest wanted to use it as a doily. I like it.



SylviaC said:


> Hi Sam and everyone elsetoo,
> I finally got around to making the windmill dishcloth. I used millends cotton so I am not sure if it is Bernat Handicrafter or not but it is in stripes and worked out pretty well. My house guest decided it was too nice to use as a dishcloth so she has claimed it and is using it for a doily...
> So now I will make myself another one. I had a whole pound of the yarn in this colourway so I can make a few yet.
> 
> The pattern is in the opening of this tea party posting (Sam typed it out) if anyone is interested.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Now to me that makes sense- but I don't see why knitting patterns aren't the same! Why are recipes posted online deemed public domain and not knitting patterns? IMany knitters change the patterns to suit themselves which is surel the ame as cooking in different ways.
I have actually often wondered whether posting the recipes is OK because I can't see the difference between a recipe and a knitting pattern. And why can't we sell something knitted from a pattern but can sell something cooked from a recipe?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will type it up in the morning if not before, and will post it. It is my Christmas Dessert tradition and is very rich.

And a recipe for the steamed carrot pudding??? [/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I made the Plastic Canvas Nativity Scene. It took awhile but I managed to get it done. Was a fun project.



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of photos of my nativities
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> No we are actually in line with Canada- we have to watch out if it is an Australian Receipt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think that means we are alone in this. Don't know why- 20 is more in line with metric idea of working in tens maybe. ( 2 teaspoons in a dessertspoon and 2 dessertspoons for a tablespoon was how we used to work, but don't tend to get the dessertspoon as a measure anymore. Would simply say 2 teaspoons).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Certainly if the recipe comes from Australia it would say 3 teaspoons


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> do you have any air conditioning? I just have to blob when it is around 25C upwards- but you learn to use your early morning before the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats if it's gone below 23C over night. We do in theory have airconditioning but it keeps stopping working upstairs- and that is where it gets hot. Downstairs is usually OK (well maybe not 23 but not too bad. But up here gets very hot even when it is nowhere near 40C. Sydney gets reasonably humid, but we normally have a dry heat which makes the higher temperatures more bearable IMHO.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> rookie - how do you convert a recipe to ww points?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I do WW online and one of the tools is for putting in any recipe you have so that it tells the points in it. I assume that anyone doing WW has access to this as well. It's rather scary when I put in some things to discover just how many points they are. You can slao just take a food and put that in. Enables me to work out everything. But still difficult when eating out as don't have all the info needed to get the points. But after so long I can sometimes guesstimate especially things like sandwiches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it is nice to be caught up and joining in on current conversation rather than throwing in my twopenny worth after everyone else has finished.
And now I must go and get something to eat. And somewhere along the road do some reading- I have 2 books due back to the library tomorrow.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Abuse of any kind is terrible and I am sorry that your friend could not find the courage to get out on her own. I have done this twice now and do not wish to do it a third time. It is extremely hard. Mine was verbal and emotional abuse, both times. These abusers are very smart and manipulative. They sense when they need to treat you a bit better so you will think things are not so bad and you should stay and then it cycles around to going back to the abuse again. My abuser was on a good cycle when he left for the weekend. I had already made my plans to leave once he drove away. But it was very hard as I kept thinking he was being halfways decent. I had been going to counselling also so I knew it was just part of a abusers cycle and could not allow it to keep me there. What got me through it was to look in YouTube and find a series of clips on Narcissistic Abusers. There was a cartoon version geared towards men in an abusive situation but it is the same for women. They just made these available for men so they had somwhere to go to seek help. I watched this series over and over again until it sunk in and I knew I had to get out while I could. No it is not easy to start over and be on your own and the older you are the harder it is. I have had great friends who have been there for me. I am so blessed that way. But what you need to do is get out and find a shelter and they will help you find a way to survive on your own. And there was another blessing for me. I did not want to leave my pets behind and there was a program that some vetrinarians provide where they will take the pets of an abused woman and look after them for awhile until you can find a place to live with them. I was in my shelter for 9 weeks but this wonderful vet took my dog and cat for the whole 9 weeks. I went almost every day to pet and cuddle my cat and take my dog out for walks. I needed to get out of the shelter to get away from the drama there but it was a safe environment and clean and a place to sleep and eat. THe reason these vets started this program was that a lot of women would not leave because they did not want to leave their pets in an abusive environment. I was truly blessed that all this was available for me.



Angora1 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > :? well, i am known for loving pure ketchup, but i don't know about the baked potato part, i don't think its gonna look apealing, i can wipe out a sm bottle of K on an order of FF. i use it on chicken, beef, not a pork eater really. so i don't know that i will try it on a potato.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Blue Cheese gets my vote as well!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, folks, it's official. The Tea Party has changed my entire life. First, it was new knitting patterns, then new techniques, then I started clipping recipes as if I really knew how to cook :roll: , then I found a bread machine, then a parafin spa machine for my hands...so there I was today, in the middle of GoodWill (senior discount day, you know) when I found "it" - pristine, unscratched, hardly ever used - A popover pan!! Yeah, I bought it, then spent time scrolling through last week's TP for the posted recipe (thank you, Pontuf), then checking for the ingredients. If it weren't so late in the evening, I'd be in the kitchen right now. :lol: Honestly, I don't think it would have ever crossed my mind to try popovers if the Tea Party didn't exist! I love this place!! And now it's time for bed. Sweet dreams, all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

KatyNora I know what you mean. I 've learned so much from TP! And so many topics and ideas that had never occured to me. What a wealth of information, ideas and friendships!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Who would have thought a knitting forum would have such an impact on our lives way b eyond knitting. My family are well used to me saying from KP pr the TP when asked where a recipe came from. 
Well this looks like another of our big wweeks on the TP still about 18 hours to go and on p 80.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/video-the-horseshoe-sandwich-is-a-springfield.html
> 
> all the talk about cheese fries made me think of this dish served down where our middle daughter lives in Springfield, IL. I haven't (and probably never will) eat one, but saw one delivered to the next table. That dish has it all -- just needs a little ketchup on top?


All my years there and missed this classic. I think I was before it's time..... Sure did eat a lot of Steak and Shake between there and Bloomington though....

EDIT... just saw the second article and it brought back great memories. ... It mentions the Leland Hotel and my Pop ate breakfast there most mornings and was well-known there. I loved to go with him when I spent the day at the office with him. He always ordered his meat, bacon and toast BURNT......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> personally i like blue cheese dressing to dunk my fries in.
> 
> sam


Love blue cheese on anything, but have not tried it on fries.... often have ranch for them though.....

Just spend over an hour on that second puzzle site..... I like the edge piece feature, etc. but I can't get the clock to stop when I'm done...... Between the two sites.... Oh, just looked and it is almost 3 AM.... there goes my plan to be reasonable...

Feel for you on the MRI, Sam.... I want big drugs too and sure had to laugh at the Doc's lonley little Xanax he thought was going to get me through the PET.... (Though that is easier than the MRI by a landslide....) Those open MRI's are not favored by a lot of the doctors because theya re not quite as reliable and detailed... or so I've heard...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > personally i like blue cheese dressing to dunk my fries in.
> ...


One day I will try blue cheese with chips, but not just yet while I am going well with weight loss.
The last thing we needed was a second puzzle site! I haven't seen a way to compare myself to the average on the second site- I am failry average, sometimes well better but probably more often well of. SOme just don't make sense I just don't see the pattern.
Clsoer to Christmas I will have to post a completed photo of our Christmas puzzle. A Harrods buy from our time in the UK, which we know do each year. Unfortuantlly the best puzzler in the family will be away this year so I will need to begin it well before Christmas Eve to finish it by Christmas- it will be mainly me working on it this year. It has become one of our family traditions.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I often have a table with a jigsaw puzzle going at the holidays. Everyone has a chance to go play for a bit when there is a lull in the action...... A couple of them have even ben coated with stuff from the store and hung as pictures..... I have 2 new quilting ones that I haven't done,,, but don't dare start them now!!!!! When I was goingthrough chemo and very antsy... they were lifesavers. I do them on a big piece of posterboard or foamcore so that they van be omved easily.

My youngest DD always did her puzzles upside down when little.... She didn't use the picture at all, just the shapes..... No way could I do that.

When the girls were little, I had worked on a puzzle of roses for days and stayed up very late one night finishing it..... Quite the chore. When DD #1 saw it was done in the morning... she promptly took the whole thing apart.... and lived to tell about it!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I often have a table with a jigsaw puzzle going at the holidays. Everyone has a chance to go play for a bit when there is a lull in the action...... A couple of them have even ben coated with stuff from the store and hung as pictures..... I have 2 new quilting ones that I haven't done,,, but don't dare start them now!!!!! When I was goingthrough chemo and very antsy... they were lifesavers. I do them on a big piece of posterboard or foamcore so that they van be omved easily.
> 
> My youngest DD always did her puzzles upside down when little.... She didn't use the picture at all, just the shapes..... No way could I do that.
> 
> When the girls were little, I had worked on a puzzle of roses for days and stayed up very late one night finishing it..... Quite the chore. When DD #1 saw it was done in the morning... she promptly took the whole thing apart.... and lived to tell about it!!!!!


That reminds of a time when I very prgnant with my second. David went to see his parents for the weekend and took MAryanne with him so I had a few days of noone round. I started a puzzle, but hadn't finishe dit by the time they came back- and Maryanne pulled it off the table, she too lived. But as she was only about 16 months old she could be excused.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute story. enjoyed hearing it. lol.



Dreamweaver said:


> I often have a table with a jigsaw puzzle going at the holidays. Everyone has a chance to go play for a bit when there is a lull in the action...... A couple of them have even ben coated with stuff from the store and hung as pictures..... I have 2 new quilting ones that I haven't done,,, but don't dare start them now!!!!! When I was goingthrough chemo and very antsy... they were lifesavers. I do them on a big piece of posterboard or foamcore so that they van be omved easily.
> 
> My youngest DD always did her puzzles upside down when little.... She didn't use the picture at all, just the shapes..... No way could I do that.
> 
> When the girls were little, I had worked on a puzzle of roses for days and stayed up very late one night finishing it..... Quite the chore. When DD #1 saw it was done in the morning... she promptly took the whole thing apart.... and lived to tell about it!!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, good morning. It is nice when you cannot sleep that you can come in here and usually find someone to keep you company. I suspect I will go back to bed shortly for a little bit longer sleep. But not for too long as the upstairs neighbour is coming for Tea after she takes her little girls to school this morning. I wonder what today will bring forward for all of us! I learn so much in here and enjoy the friendliness. I sometimes feel so alone with not knowing many people where I live now. My gentleman friend, BD, came for a very short visit last night before picking his landlady up from her choir practice. She is totally blind and is a regular high school teacher. Nice lady. Anyway, it was great seeing BD last night and getting a nice cuddly hug. He seems to like that as much as I do, LOL. I also managed to put down peel and stick tile in my hallway before he got here, which livens up the hall and I also had a hole (window like hole) put in my livingroom wall for easy access to the fuse box behind it. The landlord has kept promising to bring some shutters to put in it, however, I have been waiting since August and finally got tired of looking at the fuse box. So I hung a lace curtain and valance and I think it looks pretty nice now.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Tiles and Curtain


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone here have any suggestions on how to make the chords and electrical wires be hidden somehow?



KBW-1953 said:


> Tiles and Curtain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Whats behind the curtain- well the hole? Outsde? a cupboard?
The tiles look really good and the curtain does a great job of hiding the hole- doesn't look like your trying to hide something.
Cords do the look of things don't they. If we can transmit voice and internet wirelessly I wonder if doing the same for electiricity will be available one day? The an indoor rabbit might be feasible- but they love chewing electrical cords for somereason and there are so many now that it woul dbe hard work to keep them all out of a rabbits way. At least with babies you can put them behind cupbards etc but rabbits get into smal confined spaces (in fact they like them. They would do fine having an MRI-at least if you could get them to lie still.)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is a small narrow cupboard with the electrical fuse boxes for the house behind the curtain. The landlord made this into a legal suite and in order to comply, he had to open up the fuse box area so you were not up close to them if you had to change them. So would have to move the curtain to one side in order to get at them but it hides the boxes when all is well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


We still have Tomato Sauce crisps here, along with almost every other flavour you could think of! ....prawn cocktail, sour cream & chives, Worchester Sauce....etc.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

SylviaC said:


> Hi Sam and everyone elsetoo,
> I finally got around to making the windmill dishcloth. I used millends cotton so I am not sure if it is Bernat Handicrafter or not but it is in stripes and worked out pretty well. My house guest decided it was too nice to use as a dishcloth so she has claimed it and is using it for a doily...
> So now I will make myself another one. I had a whole pound of the yarn in this colourway so I can make a few yet.
> 
> The pattern is in the opening of this tea party posting (Sam typed it out) if anyone is interested.


very nice! I finished a square one last night and plan on making this my next one to try.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Flavored vodkas are all the rage these days so shouldnt be too hard to find.



Pontuf said:


> Pumpkin Pie Vodka! I have to have it! Alton Brown adds vodka to his pie crust dough and it makes the flakiest dough! Even with an apple pie filling. I think pumpkin pie vodka in a pumpkin pie dough would be great! Where did you find it? Do you think Total Wine or Bevmo would carry it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I found a website (I'll look for it again) where I could enter my recipes into the program and it would calculate all the nutrition and calorie counts. Then I would find a recipe for the same dish from WW that had the same nutrition and calorie counts and use the points listed for it...not exactly an exact science but close enough for me.



thewren said:


> rookie - how do you convert a recipe to ww points?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our daughter went to school at ISU and we'd drive down there quite often for weekends - she was in color guard with the marching band so we went to quite a few football games. We didn't have Steak & Shake here in the Chicago area so we almost always ate there. We're now eagerly awating the building of a Chick-Fil-A near our Randhurst Shopping Center that will open the beginning of the year. It's amazing how regional some things still are.

Springfield still hasn't changed much since you were there --- it really is a pretty small city eventhough it's the State Capitol.



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/video-the-horseshoe-sandwich-is-a-springfield.html
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know that they can be hidden, but you can buy tubing that can be painted to match the wall color and then run the wires through there (but that only works when you have one cord). From your set up, I think having the tubing run down the corner with all the wires would work - but you'd still see the cords going in an out of the tubing -- don't know where the socket is but if you know of an electrician who could run the wires from the wall socket to make another one to the inside of the "window" that would be your best option to hide the cords. With renting and income being tight; don't know if you want to spend that kind of money for that. Hope your landlord reimbursed your for the tile, etc.



KBW-1953 said:


> Does anyone here have any suggestions on how to make the chords and electrical wires be hidden somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is anyone willing to share the pie crust recipe with vinegar? When I was visiting with my uncle, the priest, a friend of his had baked us a pie for our luncheon. Here's her recipe - it was wonderful and I've never had a recipe using oil before. I haven't tried it yet, but want to try the vodka one, the vinegar one, and this one while our apples are still fairly plentiful.

You can tell that she wrote out the recipe from memory --


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm headed out today to continue my annual physicals - saw the oncologist earlier in the week -- I've graduated from following ups to normal screenings - Yay!! But, have entered a new phase of medical care - I'm now the patient where the doctors doing their residence (the newbies) are now brought in along with my doctor -- they asked if I minded and really didn't---but just wonder what would happen if I had said yes!?

I'll see the other specialist today and then see my GP sometime next week - and then I'll be done for the year. Then have to start with the dentist, etc. I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, poutine, that's what is written on the stand. Couldn't remember the name. OK, calories or not, if they are still there I will try them. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have any of you seen this yarn tote?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002T03QPK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p201_d2_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=02XANY7WCMDGRY52TYX7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

If this link doesn't work, just go to Amazon.com and pull up yarn tote. Sandy, are you sure you didn't design that?? :lol: You would be our millionaire Tea Partier.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning all!
> Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
> 
> when i make beef, veggie soup, i add ketcup to my bowl, it gives it a richer taste i think ( i don't add it to bj's bowl, i swear he has a "K" finder in his taste buds, says it makes it sweet) bj doesn't eat sweet foods, if its desert, its ok, but nothing otherwise is to be sweet tasteing to him.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Steamed Carrot Pudding Recipe

1 c flour
1/2 c butter
1/4 c currents
3/4 c raisins
1 c raw potatoes (grated thinly)
1 c raw carrots (grated thinly)
pinch of salt
1 egg
1 c white sugar
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/2 tsp dinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Mix all together in large bowl. Put in a oven friendly bowl and tie a cloth over the top. I place mine in the roaster with about an inch or so fo water in the bottom and put in the over at about 250*F for 3 hours. Keep checking there is still water in the pan for the duration so it will keep steaming. 

You can make ahead of time and then seal in plastic bag and put in the freezer for Christmas Day. I then take mine out and microwave it to warm it up and put the white sauce over the top.

White Rum Sauce

1 c white sugar
pinch of salt
1 tsp vanilla in a small amount of boiled water
1 tsp butter

Mix together and disolve.

Add 5 tbsp. white flour and some cold water to mix like you would a gravy. Once you have a nice smooth consistancy, add a little rum for flavoring and you are ready to spoon over each dished up portion of carrot pudding. 

Note, this dessert is very rich tasting so smaller portions is advisable. People can go back for secons if they want more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KBW - the company www.harrietcarter.com has what is called a cable tamer that bundles the cords. It sells for just unter $10. Go to the website and see if that would help you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have recipe for different tarts that I make for Christmas also. A tart, for those who do not know, is about a 1" - 2" inch pie crust with filling in it. They are like individual little sweet pies. I have butter tarts, coconut tarts, and a cake like tart that is to die for. Just let me know and I can type them up during the day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


YES, you must try the poutine, it is the best. We had that last night.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Poutine was originated in Quebec and has now spread across Canada and some of the Northern States. What I enjoy is just a nice gravy with my fries. Both are good but that is my preferrence.



NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have gone wireless as much as possible and that helps but those cable tamers would sure help tidy things up, wouldn't they? Thank you for finding this for me.



settleg said:


> KBW - the company www.harrietcarter.com has what is called a cable tamer that bundles the cords. It sells for just unter $10. Go to the website and see if that would help you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope no one takes offense on this one. I thought it was kind of cute and funny lol

An Aussie Love Poem

Of course I love ya darlin

You're a bloody top-notch bird

And when I say you're gorgeous

I mean every single word.

So ya bum is on the big side

I don't mind a bit of flab 

It means that when I'm ready 

There's somethin there to grab. 

So your belly isn't flat no more 

I tell ya, I don't care 

So long as when I cuddle ya 

I can get my arms round there. 

No Sheila who is your age 

Has nice round perky breasts 

Yours just gave in to gravity 

But I know ya did ya best. 

I'm tellin' ya the truth now 

I never tell ya lies 

I think its very sexy, that 

You've got dimples on ya thighs. 

I swear on me nana's grave now 

The moment that we met 

I thought you was as good as I was ever gonna get. 

No matter what you look like 

I'll always love ya dear 

Now shut up while the cricket's on 

And fetch another beer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I have recipe for different tarts that I make for Christmas also. A tart, for those who do not know, is about a 1" - 2" inch pie crust with filling in it. They are like individual little sweet pies. I have butter tarts, coconut tarts, and a cake like tart that is to die for. Just let me know and I can type them up during the day.


Don't have to ask if we would like them, just post please.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

For those who do not like to make pastry, and I am one of them, I buy the tart shells at the grocery store. Otherwise, make your own little tart shells from your favorite pasty and line them in a muffin tin. 

Coconut Tart Filling
Preheat oven at 350*F
1 c coconut
2 eggs
1 tbsp vanilla
1 c white sugar
1 tbsp butter

Dallup of jam

Put a little bit of jam in the bottom of the tart shell
Mix all the other ingredients together and spoon into the shells on top of the jam to about 3/4 full. Bake in the shells until golden brown on top.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Butter tarts

Same as for coconut tarts for tart shells. 

Preheat oven to 400*F
1/3 c butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1 egg
1 c brown sugar
2 tbsp milk
1/2 c rainsin (optional)

Mix and spoon into raw tartshells until they look cooked.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cake type Tarts

Tart shells as for the other tarts.
dollup of jam
white cake mix
Butter icing
maraschino cherry

put a dollup of jam in the tart shells
Mix the cake mix as per directions on box
spoon over the jam in tartshells to 3/4 full
bake at 375*F for about 20-25 minutes. Cool and ice with butter icing. Top off with the cherry and you are good to go. These are very good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Butter tarts
> 
> Same as for coconut tarts for tart shells.
> 
> ...


They all sound very tasty, will have to add them to my list. Thank you. :thumbup: these would be good if you substituted pecans .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pecans- yum!



NanaCaren said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Butter tarts
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

All these desert recipes - ya'll are making me hungry. 

My appetite is just almost out of control & I have no idea why. I may try eating some beef (or any heavier meat) to see if that helps a little. it's odd, but sometimes that works.

KBW - I love the apartment decorations. That's a brilliant idea for hiding the fusebox. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I often have a table with a jigsaw puzzle going at the holidays. Everyone has a chance to go play for a bit when there is a lull in the action...... A couple of them have even ben coated with stuff from the store and hung as pictures..... I have 2 new quilting ones that I haven't done,,, but don't dare start them now!!!!! When I was goingthrough chemo and very antsy... they were lifesavers. I do them on a big piece of posterboard or foamcore so that they van be omved easily.
> 
> My youngest DD always did her puzzles upside down when little.... She didn't use the picture at all, just the shapes..... No way could I do that.
> 
> When the girls were little, I had worked on a puzzle of roses for days and stayed up very late one night finishing it..... Quite the chore. When DD #1 saw it was done in the morning... she promptly took the whole thing apart.... and lived to tell about it!!!!!


Our public library has a table with a jigsaw puzzle going. I think this is a great idea.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you KatyNora. For the most part, I think I am coming through this just fine. I have my moments of course, but I am determined to not let it eat me up. I think my fur babies should have stockings also. I am waiting for those knitting books to arrive and then I am jumping into a new stocking for me to fit my decor and smaller ones for the fur babies. They are my sweeties. And then hope Santa finds us. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Kathleen, now I must make that recipe for the Steamed Carrot pudding! I need to go and get my quota of carrots before you buy them all up!!!!  When you mention a cooking dish, we must have the recipe for it, otherwise someone will definitely be showing up on your doorstep and you will be giving an instant cooking lesson!! haha, we knitters love to eat! Love those little tart recipes too. I like to take mincemeat pie filling and make mincement tarts, topped off with whipped cream. Recipe ON!
I like knitting a little toy or some such thing for my fur baby for Christmas. I also get her a doggie treat and wrap it up in Christmas wrapping paper for her. She loves to open her gifts!
We have big huge wet snowflakes falling outside. It is pretty falling through the air but leaves puddles on the ground! No shovelling yet. But another coffee is called for so you will all excuse me for a minute. 
But first here is another pair of socks modeled and another on the needles. I just added this to the parade of socks that the sockers are knitting in the sock workshop!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > There are over 800,000 websites in the public domain that have weight watcher recipes. One such site is Pinterest.
> ...


I am not a Pinterest member either, but that is only because I have nothing to post there. I can scroll around through it and find what I like. They do have many good things there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Well, folks, it's official. The Tea Party has changed my entire life. First, it was new knitting patterns, then new techniques, then I started clipping recipes as if I really knew how to cook :roll: , then I found a bread machine, then a parafin spa machine for my hands...so there I was today, in the middle of GoodWill (senior discount day, you know) when I found "it" - pristine, unscratched, hardly ever used - A popover pan!! Yeah, I bought it, then spent time scrolling through last week's TP for the posted recipe (thank you, Pontuf), then checking for the ingredients. If it weren't so late in the evening, I'd be in the kitchen right now. :lol: Honestly, I don't think it would have ever crossed my mind to try popovers if the Tea Party didn't exist! I love this place!! And now it's time for bed. Sweet dreams, all.


haha, Katy, I am so thrilled you have found a place of belonging!!! We dearly love you too! I dont have a popover pan, but I think I have to have one. Perhaps an aebleskiver pot will need buying! The Tea Party is priceless IMHO!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Have any of you seen this yarn tote?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002T03QPK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p201_d2_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=02XANY7WCMDGRY52TYX7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> If this link doesn't work, just go to Amazon.com and pull up yarn tote. Sandy, are you sure you didn't design that?? :lol: You would be our millionaire Tea Partier.


Mary Maxim sells this same yarn tote for a less expensive price. http://www.marymaxim.com for those in the USA and http://www.marymaxim.ca for those in Canada. Sorry but I dont know other countries' sites or even if you can get Mary Maxim over in other countries.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pecans- yum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pecans would also be nice chopped up in the coconut tarts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Aussie Love Poem certainly says much about the guy who cherishes and treasures his wife! It does say all that in a humorous way. Mine never treasured me other than what he could get out of me. My schnauzer does the same thing, but she loves to cuddle and just be with me!!! 

Southern Gal, I am sorry that Bailey has to be put down, but then Bailey will be going to meet the other fur babies at the rainbow bridge. No more difficulties in life when the rainbow bridge is crossed! Hugs of comfort for you and your DH.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Prayers answered! Youngest daughter will arrive home late Thursday night. Oldest daughter is picking her up. Oldest DD said she was going to make it a surprise but wasn't going to be able to return youngest to campus sunday so had to check that I would be able to do that. Yippee!!! Everyone coming over Saturday for dinner. I was planning on meeting some KPers here in Georgia as a group Saturday but contacted the coordinator and explained the situation and cancelled. Hannah (the youngest) sounded so excited to be coming home for an extended weekend too.
> ...


Settleg, that is so wonderful. Have a great time with your daughter. It will be special indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Hi everyone, I decided to just jump in here before I miss this teaparty all together. My Internet modem went out, could not get on at all and had to buy a new modem and router. Now I have to go back and catch up. I hope that everyone is okay. Prayers for everyone who needs them.


Not a nice thing to have to go out and spend money unexpectedly, however, we are glad to have you back on. It's a really long TP this time and hard to catch up, so do what you can and we will enjoy your company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns....Well, looks like the poutines are out for this year. I haven't been eating cheese but was going to make an exception for this. Just got back from the doctor's and I am at an all time high. I was just there last month and had lost. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Silly thing is he won't eat that healthy- so I don't often make it now, [no teeth]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry he won't eat healthy Myfanwy. That must make it difficult for you preparing different things if you want to eat healthy. No teeth makes it hard to eat healthy for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Settleg, they say you cant teach an old dog new tricks! haha, good luck with the new doggie door!!


Yes, that is so funny with the chihuahua sneaking out by digging and going visiting, probably, then coming home by the front door. Good for a children's story. The Adventures of XXX


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KBW (Kathleen) that Steamed Carrot Pudding sounds wonderful; may have to do it for Thanksgiving. I have a question about the wonderful tart recipes...how many tarts does the filling recipe make? I would love to make these for Thanksgiving also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh my, we can have some things turn out differently than they should. Wouldn't it be nice if the world had the same measurements. Of course, I don't want to be the generation it switches in. I know Canada was like the States when I left and then they changed and my dear aunt had a terrible time changing, but I think she is ok now. When I lived in Germany I learned litres, mm, etc., but now have forgotten. Sure it would come back though. Didn't drive there at all so now worries about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> would agree with that one! anything with a blue cheese for me! especially in broccoli soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Just realized that your name was Kathy. I was called that for many years and finally decided to go by my full first name of Kathleen. Wish we were having a toast together with that eggnog. I really could use some soon. I think it is time to start to celebrate something. I have passed so many hurdles lately and still more to go yet, but I am getting there. I just found out I am probably going to start taking some more training in the second week of November to upgrade some of my bookkeeping skills. I am planning on starting my own little business and work on books from home. I think it is the best way to go for now. So that will be another hurdle for me to get through. Talk to you again soon, I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am gradually working out ways of baking where I don't end up eating the whole lot too quickly- like just don't make chocolate cake at all- avoid KBW's tart recipes???!!! yummy as they sound!!! It would be a different story if I were closer to the GC- I could make things for them, rather than just knit for them. We ate healthy, but out yesterday so I really have blown the money I earned at Court- oh well- I had one happy Fale. I must make him chicken pie- he skoffed two yesterday! I am well over half a metre back up the current scarf/boa. Hope all are enjoying their day!



Angora1 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Silly thing is he won't eat that healthy- so I don't often make it now, [no teeth]
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns....Well, looks like the poutines are out for this year. I haven't been eating cheese but was going to make an exception for this. Just got back from the doctor's and I am at an all time high. I was just there last month and had lost. :shock: :shock: :shock:


*chuckles* When I have poutine, it is my meal. I have my potato (french fries but baked in the oven), the gravy (I use a gravy mix and water), and a 1/3 cup of cubed mozza cheese (my protein, and you can use non-fat cheese). I have it with a tossed garden salad. When you add up the calories it is not much and all the food groups are there! It only needs ketchup to be complete!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

(knitting - just to keep this conversation on knitting)

This is a fun puzzle site! I too love jigsaw puzzles and do enjoy Shockwaves daily puzzle plus now they have jig saw travels, one puzzle each day all from a part of the world with descriptions and a bit of history. Don't know if this will get you there but you can just search shockwave and then find their jig saw puzzles: http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsawpuzzles.jsp

ps. shockwave is free with registration and then you choose an avatar or whatever you want. They also have competition jig saws but I don't like being timed and just enjoy. You can pay a fee for ads free but I just "shrink" my screen to eliminate ads.

pps. we are having our first snow--don't know if this is a yah or oh darn but it's here.



agnescr said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > DReamweaver where can I find this puzzle website?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Settleg, they say you cant teach an old dog new tricks! haha, good luck with the new doggie door!!
> ...


A James Bond dog for sure!!! "My name is XXX. XXXchihauha!"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh but i did get freaked out - i wanted out and told the operator so - she told me just to settle down - duh - i crossed my arms over my chest so they wouldn't touch the sides and remind me just how narrow a space i was in - and then i closed my eyes and started reciting poetry - and tried to not think about where i was - heavy drugs are called for if i ever have another one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The closest I came to this was taking the chunnel from Belgium to England. I thought I was going to have a terrible time knowing I was under water and I was never going to do that but it was the quickest way to see my sister, who was in England when I was in Germany. I did it and didn't have a problem at all. I took a book and when we got underwater I read the book and before I knew it we were above ground again. I think I would do a ferry next time though, but I'm not afraid to do it now. Sometimes I have to lie to myself. :roll: Especially when flying. A glass of wine before and then when the engines rev up I start telling myself I love the sound, I love it, it is great, and on and on. It worked eventually. Before my heart would pound and it was all I could do to keep from creating a scene and yelling "I want off!" I would have tears coming down my face. Now I just lie away and eventually I believed myself. Know that might not be for everyone but it helped me to do things I had to do. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The closest I came to this was taking the chunnel from Belgium to England. I thought I was going to have a terrible time knowing I was under water and I was never going to do that but it was the quickest way to see my sister, who was in England when I was in Germany. I did it and didn't have a problem at all. I took a book and when we got underwater I read the book and before I knew it we were above ground again. I think I would do a ferry next time though, but I'm not afraid to do it now. Sometimes I have to lie to myself. :roll: Especially when flying. A glass of wine before and then when the engines rev up I start telling myself I love the sound, I love it, it is great, and on and on. It worked eventually. Before my heart would pound and it was all I could do to keep from creating a scene and yelling "I want off!" I would have tears coming down my face. Now I just lie away and eventually I believed myself. Know that might not be for everyone but it helped me to do things I had to do. :thumbup:[/quote]

I don't like flying either, but knowing I will enjoy myself at the other end of the flight makes it worth it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My parents lived in Springfield for over 30 years. Springfield has changed so little over that time. Speaking of Randhurst I have so many memories there. I graduated high school in Arlington Heights, I bought my graduation dress at Randhurst, saw The Godfather with my brother when it opened at Randhurst Theater. I'm sure it has been remodeled numerous times over the years, but it was our "mall hangout" in high school. When we visited our Grandmother as kids in St. louis the biggest treat was going to Steak N Shake in St. Louis! It took many many years later until one opened in Springfield! By then I was off to college and beyond.

daughter went to school at ISU and we'd drive down there quite often for weekends - she was in color guard with the marching band so we went to quite a few football games. We didn't have Steak & Shake here in the Chicago area so we almost always ate there. We're now eagerly awating the building of a Chick-Fil-A near our Randhurst Shopping Center that will open the beginning of the year. It's amazing how regional some things still are.

Springfield still hasn't changed much since you were there --- it really is a pretty small city eventhough it's the State Capitol.



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/03/video-the-horseshoe-sandwich-is-a-springfield.html
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The closest I came to this was taking the chunnel from Belgium to England. I thought I was going to have a terrible time knowing I was under water and I was never going to do that but it was the quickest way to see my sister, who was in England when I was in Germany. I did it and didn't have a problem at all. I took a book and when we got underwater I read the book and before I knew it we were above ground again. I think I would do a ferry next time though, but I'm not afraid to do it now. Sometimes I have to lie to myself. :roll: Especially when flying. A glass of wine before and then when the engines rev up I start telling myself I love the sound, I love it, it is great, and on and on. It worked eventually. Before my heart would pound and it was all I could do to keep from creating a scene and yelling "I want off!" I would have tears coming down my face. Now I just lie away and eventually I believed myself. Know that might not be for everyone but it helped me to do things I had to do. :thumbup:


The last time I flew, the airline attendant talked to me off and on for close to 3hrs. I had taken my anti-anxiety medication and she knew I was claustrophobic. She was right with me the entire way. I knew I would never fly again and this was my last flight. That made it more bearable for this gal who was trying to not freak out in the air! :|


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mmdpn you knit beautul socks! Someday I'm going to try. Just a little, a lot intimidated by the 4 dpns.


5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you KatyNora. For the most part, I think I am coming through this just fine. I have my moments of course, but I am determined to not let it eat me up. I think my fur babies should have stockings also. I am waiting for those knitting books to arrive and then I am jumping into a new stocking for me to fit my decor and smaller ones for the fur babies. They are my sweeties. And then hope Santa finds us. LOL
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mmdpn you knit beautul socks! Someday I'm going to try. Just a little, a lot intimidated by the 4 dpns.





5mmdpn said:


> But first here is another pair of socks modeled and another on the needles. I just added this to the parade of socks that the sockers are knitting in the sock workshop!


Thanks, but those are not my socks that I knit. They are socks a socker from the sock workshop I teach has knit. Click on the link in my signature line to see the parade of socks forum I started to show off their socks! 

You do have more needles on the knitting project than just two straight needles. But please remember that when you knit, you are only knitting with two needles at the same time. The other needles with stitches on them are just waiting their turn to be knitted. They are not going anywhere! :wink:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks, but those are not my socks that I knit. They are socks a socker from the sock workshop I teach has knit. Click on the link in my signature line to see the parade of socks forum I started to show off their socks!


Nice work!

I learned to do socks. Now I want to learn how to knit socks that fit my leg - knee-highs or thigh length.

I have enough in my stash to do at least knee length.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day! Thought I would check in before I try to make myself get up and get busy! Stayed up knitting and watching TV so I'm really not in the mood to work! I'm not working so I will be able to check in throughout the day!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry Redkimba. Did not mean to tempt you here. I eat a lot of grapes and strawberries and blueberries in greek yoghurt and that helps a lot with my diet hungers if that is of any help. I will share a recipe that I used while on WW and would take it with me to different parties etc. so that I did not feel deprived.



Redkimba said:


> All these desert recipes - ya'll are making me hungry.
> 
> My appetite is just almost out of control & I have no idea why. I may try eating some beef (or any heavier meat) to see if that helps a little. it's odd, but sometimes that works.
> 
> KBW - I love the apartment decorations. That's a brilliant idea for hiding the fusebox. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You are a great knitter. I love your socks. Other than Christmas stockings I have never knitted socks yet. I love the mincemeat tarts too. BD loves everything that I bake and since we have the same loves of food, he is quite willing to gobble them up for me. I made a Butter Pecan Cake yesterday and he took half of it home last night. I made a boston cream pie for Monday night and he ate half of it during dinner. I think he made them into three pieces but it added up to half. I have never seen a man love the sweets like he does. I have not done so much baking in years. But I will do some Christmas Baking this year and put them away in the freezer so they are here when he comes. Wish I had a group of people I could invite over. Maybe if we get to know some of the square dancers, we can invite a few people over.



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you KatyNora. For the most part, I think I am coming through this just fine. I have my moments of course, but I am determined to not let it eat me up. I think my fur babies should have stockings also. I am waiting for those knitting books to arrive and then I am jumping into a new stocking for me to fit my decor and smaller ones for the fur babies. They are my sweeties. And then hope Santa finds us. LOL
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but those are not my socks that I knit. They are socks a socker from the sock workshop I teach has knit. Click on the link in my signature line to see the parade of socks forum I started to show off their socks!
> ...


Yes, I have one sock knitter who has been tweaking the pattern with my guidance to get those knee high socks to fit to her leg. Every sock needs to be huggly to the leg and foot (as opposed to slouch socks). If you go over to the sock workshop, you will follow the instructions I am giving for Jeanbess for huggly knee high socks. Of course the numbers have to be tweaked for you!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Butter tarts
> 
> Same as for coconut tarts for tart shells.
> 
> ...


We loved these and always topped with a pecan. Didn't have the raisins, but bet they were good too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

settleg, they make about a dozen in each batch. enjoy.



settleg said:


> KBW (Kathleen) that Steamed Carrot Pudding sounds wonderful; may have to do it for Thanksgiving. I have a question about the wonderful tart recipes...how many tarts does the filling recipe make? I would love to make these for Thanksgiving also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Knee high sox almost makes me want to knit a pair.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


They are great for wearing inside boots!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is looking like my training for bookkeeping upgrade will be during the second week of November. Since it is in the town where my previous relationship was, and this is the accountant that he uses and pops in about once a week unexpectedly, they want to hide my car around back and close all doors and windows into the room I will do my training in. The accountant has been through all the same things I have been through so she is very willing to help me. She has a lot of confidence in me and has been the one to encourage me to take on accounts myself and work from home. Will be glad to get this all behind me. Thank you for the toasts. I do appreciate it. It is a blessing that everyone is so kind here and so encouraging to me. It is with the support of people like yourselves that we get through these things. Hopefully I can do the same for others in here as well. Thank you.



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized that your name was Kathy. I was called that for many years and finally decided to go by my full first name of Kathleen. Wish we were having a toast together with that eggnog. I really could use some soon. I think it is time to start to celebrate something. I have passed so many hurdles lately and still more to go yet, but I am getting there. I just found out I am probably going to start taking some more training in the second week of November to upgrade some of my bookkeeping skills. I am planning on starting my own little business and work on books from home. I think it is the best way to go for now. So that will be another hurdle for me to get through. Talk to you again soon, I am sure.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


That is too cute 5. Now we need the Bond girls.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> It is looking like my training for bookkeeping upgrade will be during the second week of November. Since it is in the town where my previous relationship was, and this is the accountant that he uses and pops in about once a week unexpectedly, they want to hide my car around back and close all doors and windows into the room I will do my training in. The accountant has been through all the same things I have been through so she is very willing to help me. She has a lot of confidence in me and has been the one to encourage me to take on accounts myself and work from home. Will be glad to get this all behind me. Thank you for the toasts. I do appreciate it. It is a blessing that everyone is so kind here and so encouraging to me. It is with the support of people like yourselves that we get through these things. Hopefully I can do the same for others in here as well. Thank you.


You go girl!!! Get huge sunglasses and wear a hat that you tuck your hair up inside! Be safe, and if possible, you will take a taxi to the place where the class is being taught or you go with a friend you meet there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> You are a great knitter. I love your socks. Other than Christmas stockings I have never knitted socks yet. I love the mincemeat tarts too. BD loves everything that I bake and since we have the same loves of food, he is quite willing to gobble them up for me. I made a Butter Pecan Cake yesterday and he took half of it home last night. I made a boston cream pie for Monday night and he ate half of it during dinner. I think he made them into three pieces but it added up to half. I have never seen a man love the sweets like he does. I have not done so much baking in years. But I will do some Christmas Baking this year and put them away in the freezer so they are here when he comes. Wish I had a group of people I could invite over. Maybe if we get to know some of the square dancers, we can invite a few people over.
> ___________________________________
> Look out, you may be invaded by Tea Partiers. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For those who like Zucchini.

A great brunch option:

Courgette Fritters
Serves: 2
Ingredients:
8 oz (225g) courgettes (zucchini)
2 small shallots, peeled and finely chopped
2 spring onions, trimmed and finely chopped
2 tbs olive oil
1 mild red chilli, very finely chopped
2 oz (55g) fresh breadcrumbs
1 egg, beaten
2 oz (55g) mature Cheddar cheese, coarsely grated
1 tbs fresh coriander, chopped (cilantro)
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Method:
Grate the courgettes and squeeze the moisture out by hand. Place in a large bowl.
 
Chop and fry the shallots and spring onions in hot oil, until translucent. Add the green chilli and remove from heat.
 
Add the shallots, spring onion and chilli to the courgettes and then add the breadcrumbs, beaten egg, Cheddar cheese, coriander salt and pepper. Mix well with a fork. Form into patties in your hand, flattening slightly.
 
Fry in a non-stick frying pan, in the olive oil on a medium heat, turning a couple of times until cooked through golden and slightly crisp on the outside.
 
Serve topped with a poached egg and green salad.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> But first here is another pair of socks modeled and another on the needles. I just added this to the parade of socks that the sockers are knitting in the sock workshop!


Well, I did it, and you'll be proud of me, 5mm. I started a sock last night! Now, this book calls for that super long circular needle but I don't like that method; I used my dpns to get going from the toe and now am on the 9" circular for the foot. I think once I get the basic refresher (it's been about 3 years since I made socks, and then I only made 3  ), I'll be able to get going with them. Since I had to throw out two holey pairs just this week, and it's getting cold, I'd better get cracking. Heh.

Settleg, enjoy your family visit!

Kathleen, I'm really proud to hear your story--you are a survivor, as are many of us here. People don't always understand how hard it is to leave--but knowing what it takes, I can say that you are a STRONG woman and good on you!



myfanwy said:


> I am gradually working out ways of baking where I don't end up eating the whole lot too quickly- like just don't make chocolate cake at all- avoid KBW's tart recipes???!!! yummy as they sound!!! It would be a different story if I were closer to the GC- I could make things for them, rather than just knit for them. We ate healthy, but out yesterday so I really have blown the money I earned at Court- oh well- I had one happy Fale. I must make him chicken pie- he skoffed two yesterday! I am well over half a metre back up the current scarf/boa. Hope all are enjoying their day!


DD and I were talking last night and I remarked that I feel I've eaten nothing but junk this week (picking up food from takeout, quick pizza last night--I feel terrible!). Tonight I will cook supper, and hopefully no running (drove 90 miles Tuesday and yesterday both). I must get my digestive system back on track and get back into my routine.

I have never been to a Steak N Shake--guess we just haven't lived where they are.

Southern Gal, I am sorry to hear about Bailey, but you know you are doing the right thing, and may you find comfort in your memories. I know your fur baby has been a blessing and won't be suffering anymore. Hugs to you.

I was caught up when I started typing but may not be now...heh. I'll be back, though!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


That was what I was thinking, my Chrissy wears knee high bots and is always looking for good sox.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

SNOWWWWWWWWWWW??????? SNOW YOU SAY?????????????? I am in Canada and I do not have snow yet. Is this what I am going to get in the next day or two? It does not feel like snow in the air yet. UUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! How can you tell I was originally from Vancouver where there was hardly any snow? And here I am in Winterland, What was I ever thinking of????????????/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> For those who like Zucchini.
> 
> A great brunch option:
> 
> ...


I thought that sounded like Dave. Scrumptious for sure.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Any time. I love having company and I have plenty of tea here. Come on over girls...........



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a great knitter. I love your socks. Other than Christmas stockings I have never knitted socks yet. I love the mincemeat tarts too. BD loves everything that I bake and since we have the same loves of food, he is quite willing to gobble them up for me. I made a Butter Pecan Cake yesterday and he took half of it home last night. I made a boston cream pie for Monday night and he ate half of it during dinner. I think he made them into three pieces but it added up to half. I have never seen a man love the sweets like he does. I have not done so much baking in years. But I will do some Christmas Baking this year and put them away in the freezer so they are here when he comes. Wish I had a group of people I could invite over. Maybe if we get to know some of the square dancers, we can invite a few people over.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> SNOWWWWWWWWWWW??????? SNOW YOU SAY?????????????? I am in Canada and I do not have snow yet. Is this what I am going to get in the next day or two? It does not feel like snow in the air yet. UUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! How can you tell I was originally from Vancouver where there was hardly any snow? And here I am in Winterland, What was I ever thinking of????????????/


Yes, snow!!!! we have already been having "practice blizzards" earlier in the month. We have about 2 inches on the ground now. Snow never left the Red Lake area since it arrived just before Thanksgiving. You will get yours!! :lol: Down in southern Ontario, you really do not get the winter we get. ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh this sounds so good. Have copied and printed it out for my recipe book. Thank you.



NanaCaren said:


> For those who like Zucchini.
> 
> A great brunch option:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

First off...I apologize this is so long.

Gottasch....I had the same cravings, but am not having the any more either. There are some advantages to the Golden Years.

RedKimba...Good on you for a 3 mi. walk and for choosing reduced sugar ketchup!!!! :thumbup:

Pie crusts....My neighbor about 40 yrs ago, an older lady long gone now, used vinegar and said the water should be ice cold. Her pie crusts were amazing.

KBW...I always used to put cheddar on top of tomato soup till my weight said no. Sooooo good. How wonderful that you got out of your abusive situation and am so pleasantly surprised to hear about vets helping women by keeping their pets so they can still have them when they get relocated. That is so good to hear as I know pets are lifesavers when it comes to loving you and not feeling so alone. They are just there for you. Looks like you are pretty handy. You did a great job with the tiles and curtain!!!! Thank you so much for the carrot pudding recipe on page 81. Unusual and wonderful I'm sure. The tea tarts are fabulous, so be sure anyone who hasn't had them to try them. Great for when you have company so you don't eat them all. Quite rich but so good. With all your baking don't be surprised if your friend gains a little around the middle.

Gottasch...Do you have any great recipes from your mother. I'll bet she was a fabulous cook.

Katy Nora...I'm so thankful for KP and the TP too. Isn't it just amazing how many fabulous things we learn from here. We have nurses on here, teachers, other professionals and people from all walks of life and benefit from their experiences and wisdom. So glad you found so many great things and great friends here.

Dreamweaver...Such nice memories about your pop and burnt toast. My grandmother always burned toast and to this day I love burnt toast and even burn a few popcorn kernels and DH and I go for those first. Don't know if grandma burned them on purpose or not but still love it and thinking of her. My favorite person ever. Sounds like Pops was that for you too. Oh yes, and the rose puzzle being taken apart by DD#1...Ooooh, she is lucky to be here for sure.:thumbdown:  And Darowil too. Well, at least Maryanne was only 16 months. :roll:

Kate B...Wow, those chips are ones I haven't heard of: prawn cocktail, Worchester Sauce....etc. But then I haven't been eating them for a while. Do have the sour cream & chives though.

Rookie Retiree...Yay!!! So glad to hear you got thumbs up from the oncologist. Such good news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will celebrate with you. :-D 
*********************************
Southern Gal...My heart sure goes out to you today with your sweet Bailey. Hugs

MJS...Love the idea of a puzzle at the library.
:thumbup:

5mmdpns...The socks are Great!!! :thumbup: Those gold ones are truly beautiful. Oh good find with that tote at Mary Maxim. Pays to shop around: http://www.marymaxim.com/yarn-tote-bag.html Thank you.;-) Sorry you had that experience of anxiety flying. Sure do understand.

NanaCaren...Thank you for the lo-cal version of poutine.
And yes, getting to the destination makes flying worth it.

Sorlenna...It is so hard to eat right when you are running so much. Have to laugh as I have used a kale leaf with cut up carrot inside as fast food to take with me. Hope your driving so much is soon over. I do this once a week with granddaughter when DS is on tour, but just once a week. Seems like it takes up the whole day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh this sounds so good. Have copied and printed it out for my recipe book. Thank you.
> 
> You are very welcome, I have been told they are very good. These are on the menu for tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zucchini...yum! I'd leave out the coriander, as I don't like it, but yeah...I could go for that!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I knew it would eventually get here at some point. Guess I had better get ready to change my tires over and get a block heater for my car.  
:shock:



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWWWWWWWWWWW??????? SNOW YOU SAY?????????????? I am in Canada and I do not have snow yet. Is this what I am going to get in the next day or two? It does not feel like snow in the air yet. UUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! How can you tell I was originally from Vancouver where there was hardly any snow? And here I am in Winterland, What was I ever thinking of????????????/
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> First off...I apologize this is so long.
> 
> 5mmdpns...The socks are Great!!! :thumbup: Those gold ones are truly beautiful. Oh good find with that tote at Mary Maxim. Pays to shop around: http://www.marymaxim.com/yarn-tote-bag.html Thank you.;-) Sorry you had that experience of anxiety flying. Sure do understand.
> 
> ...


I gave you the low cal version of the poutine, but everyone can enjoy it! :lol:

And for me the destination will never be worth it to fly again. With the fibromyalgia, I can not envision sitting as long as is necessary to get to where I would go if I were to fly again. It would take longer, but driving and hotel rooms are the way to now for me. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Tiles and Curtain


I'm impressed! Was the tile difficult to do? It looks quite professional from here. And the new "window" is a great fix for the hole. Good work!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I knew it would eventually get here at some point. Guess I had better get ready to change my tires over and get a block heater for my car.
> :shock:
> 
> 
> ...


When I lived in southern Ont, I never needed to plug in my vehicle as it just did not get cold enough to need the block heater. I lived there for 12 years. Check with your neighbours and see what they think. Check with your mechanic too. Your gentleman friend can also give you some input there too!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, now for my recipe that I made up when I was on WW. 



You will need a large can of Fruit Cocktail, a package of Jello non fat pudding mix, ( I like the White Chocolate One or you can use Vanilla and they are 70 caleries to the serving) and a large container of very low calery no fat plain yoghurt. I like Greek Yoghurt as it is very thick. 

Mix all the ingredients together, juice included and put in the fridge to let set. 

As I said before, I used to make this and take it with me to parties etc so I could have something good to eat. I would also eat it at night. 


Another thing I would do is get the Plain Greek Yoghurt and add a handful of fresh berries such as raspberries, blueberries, strawberries, blackberries etc. and a packet of Equal and a tablespoon of no sugar added berry jam. Mix it together and again it is so delicious and filling. Whenever I was feeling starved at night, I would make this up and always lost weight. I lost a total of 52 lbs in a year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren...Thank you for the lo-cal version of poutine.
And yes, getting to the destination makes flying worth it. 


Low cal poutine wasn't me, but I plan on trying it. Thanks to 5mmdpn. :thumbup: 
The only flight I have been on that I wasn't nervous was to the Mediterranean this summer.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok sounds good. I used to live two hours north of here and on the very coldest of nights, I could not start my car in the mornings but by later in the day I was fine.



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it would eventually get here at some point. Guess I had better get ready to change my tires over and get a block heater for my car.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> First off...I apologize this is so long.
> 
> Sorlenna...It is so hard to eat right when you are running so much. Have to laugh as I have used a kale leaf with cut up carrot inside as fast food to take with me. Hope your driving so much is soon over. I do this once a week with granddaughter when DS is on tour, but just once a week. Seems like it takes up the whole day.


Why apologize for having a lot to say?! :mrgreen:

Usually, it's just Tuesday that I take DD and pick her up, but since Bub was sick this week (he went back today, thank goodness) and we also went up there to a restaurant on Sunday, I feel I've done nothing but drive and work all week. :shock: Today is a bit more settled, and I am hopeful that I can stay put and get back into my routine now and next week should be more "normal." I hope.

Kathleen, sounds like your fella does have a mouthful of "sweet tooth." Bub loves sweets, too, though being diabetic now, he's had to change his ways. I may try some of the tart recipes as sugar free and see how they adapt. I'll let you know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before i start reading and catching up i thought you might enjoy this site - it is a kal if you wish but they also give the pattern for knitting little coasters.

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-coasters.pdf

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

First time I ever did tile and no it was so easy. I even just laid it over the tile that was already there and chipped. I think I did a better job than the landlord had done previously. I still want to do the kitchen as it is pretty ratty looking but want a different colour in there. It is not a big kitchen so it should be ok. 
I needed a sharp knife and as long as you scored the tile, it would break where you wanted it to, the most tricky part was going around door jams etc. where it was not just a straight cut.

When I went out on my own after my first marriage, I learnt to do a lot of things for myself. I learnt to use power tools. Even learnt how to take the 4 different phone lines in my house and make them all under the same phone number. Then when I was in the past relationship, we sold outdoor furnaces (some being a more difficult outdoor grain and wood pellet furnace) and I was left alone many a nights in the cold weather. If something went wrong with the furnace, I had to figure out the problem and fix it. Usually it was an electronic or electrical part that needed replacing. But I did it. and I would get the generator and get the power back up so I did not freeze to death. The furnace would run on less power than a toaster. Yes, I had to get handy at doing some things in order to survive. It is amazing how much you can learn when you have to.



KatyNora said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Tiles and Curtain
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > For those who like Zucchini.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zucchini...yum! I'd leave out the coriander, as I don't like it, but yeah...I could go for that!


You can substitute parsley, I have when I don't have coriander/cilantro.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> before i start reading and catching up i thought you might enjoy this site - it is a kal if you wish but they also give the pattern for knitting little coasters.
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-coasters.pdf
> 
> sam


Thank you they are sweet. They will make a nice gift for my daughters.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> NanaCaren...Thank you for the lo-cal version of poutine.
> And yes, getting to the destination makes flying worth it.
> 
> Low cal poutine wasn't me, but I plan on trying it. Thanks to 5mmdpn. :thumbup:
> The only flight I have been on that I wasn't nervous was to the Mediterranean this summer.


If anyone can not find the fat-free mozarrella cheese, any low-fat white cheese will be fine. I have not tried it with jalapeno cheese but have used the white cheddar!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So very cute. How do I get to the 30 minute knits as that looks like there would be nice things in there.

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-coasters.pdf

sam[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorlenna, I have adapted some recipes to using Splenda instead and those recipes work out very well.



Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > First off...I apologize this is so long.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


haha, the Bond girls of course are the hottie kitties!!! mrrrrrrr-ouwww, pink tongues and all!!!! :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone willing to share the pie crust recipe with vinegar? When I was visiting with my uncle, the priest, a friend of his had baked us a pie for our luncheon. Here's her recipe - it was wonderful and I've never had a recipe using oil before. I haven't tried it yet, but want to try the vodka one, the vinegar one, and this one while our apples are still fairly plentiful.
> 
> You can tell that she wrote out the recipe from memory --


I love Arleen's apple pie. Years ago, I watched my ex's aunt make an apple pie from scratch, no written recipe, and one-handed! (She had previously had a severe stroke) It was marvelous to watch. Sounds like Arleen uses the same method she did.

Here's the vinegar pie crust I use. It came from my friend Louise, who may very well have been your mom's long-lost cousin, Kathy. Louise was a Seattle gal but came from middle-European roots and had the classic Slavic grandma look about her.

Louise's Pie Crust

3 cups of all-purpose flour
1 tsp of salt
1-1/3 cups of lard, or Crisco (I use butter-flavor Crisco myself)

Crumble these three ingredients as usual.

In a cup, mix with a fork:
1 egg
1 tsp of vinegar
5 Tbl of cold water

Add to the flour mixture, and mix as usual for crust. Roll out on floured board. This makes two single-crust pies.

This crust is not sensitive to handling. I think you could play volleyball with it and it would still come out flaky!  Trust me. If it works for me, it'll work for anybody.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a couple of pics I just got from my Facebook page that I want to share with you for a laugh.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Can any of you relate to any of these?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Zucchini...yum! I'd leave out the coriander, as I don't like it, but yeah...I could go for that!
> ...


Good idea--thanks! And it's good to see you back, in case I've not mentioned that before (running around like a headless chicken lately...).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > But first here is another pair of socks modeled and another on the needles. I just added this to the parade of socks that the sockers are knitting in the sock workshop!
> ...


I am impressed Sorlena!!!! I am going to take Darowil's class in January that she is teaching magic loop toe up socks. My 40 inch needle is being ordered and picked up by a friend. What is the book you have for this? The gal who did the yellow socks was a magic looper and now doubts she will go back to it now that she has the dpns well under control. But I say, if socks are knit, then that is fabulous! 
haha, letting you all in on a secret -- Sam even started a pair of socks some time ago. Dont think they are finished though. ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Two more cute things.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Sorlenna, I have adapted some recipes to using Splenda instead and those recipes work out very well.


That is great to know--I am supposed to take some desserts to Thanksgiving (first time in about 30 years I won't be cooking a turkey for everybody--feels weird--I will probably have to cook one just for us later, ha ha), and that might be just the thing. I can make some with and some without sugar.



KatyNora said:


> Here's the vinegar pie crust I use. It came from my friend Louise, who may very well have been your mom's long-lost cousin, Kathy. Louise was a Seattle gal but came from middle-European roots and had the classic Slavic grandma look about her.


I don't think I've ever seen a pie crust with egg before. Since mine usually come out Terrible (yes, with a capital T), I must try this one!



5mmdpns said:


> I am impressed Sorlena!!!! I am going to take Darowil's class in January that she is teaching magic loop toe up socks. My 40 inch needle is being ordered and picked up by a friend. What is the book you have for this? The gal who did the yellow socks was a magic looper and now doubts she will go back to it now that she has the dpns well under control. But I say, if socks are knit, then that is fabulous!
> haha, letting you all in on a secret -- Sam even started a pair of socks some time ago. Dont think they are finished though. ;-)


Heh. Maybe you should wait to be impressed until I see if I actually end up a with a sock. :XD: Nah, I'm sure I can do it. I just have to focus. The book is _Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks_ by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. I bought it a long time ago and the first time I tried it, I wasn't very experienced with dpns or long circs. I prefer the dpns--all that fiddling with the cable with magic loop slows me down and I don't care for it. I do love my 9" and 11" circs, though, so once the dpns have enough stitches, I transfer the knitting over. I have just started the sole gusset (don't remember it being this long before, but seems to be working all right) and it's all pretty straightforward to now. I did have to refigure the toe to get it started "closed" at first, but I did that by casting on half, knitting the row, and then picking up the cast on edge and knitting those before starting the increases.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you can pretty much use Splenda in place of sugar, one for one. I made some orange muffins with it and BD actually enjoyed them as well. I put cranberries in those muffins also.



Sorlenna said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, I have adapted some recipes to using Splenda instead and those recipes work out very well.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?


4 inches up here in Northwestern Ontario! Big white fluffies. Going to go and clear off my parent's steps and put out ice melt for them. They are driving back from Winnipeg with a friend today. They should arrive home about 3pm.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlena, your socks look wonderful! Of course it goes without saying that any knitted sock looks wonderful!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope their trip is safe then. I had heard there was a foot of snow in Calgary also. I know we are way south of you here but still do not understand NY getting snow and we are so warm outside.



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > First off...I apologize this is so long.
> ...


oh thank you 5mmdpn's...My goodness, you are amazing!!! :thumbup: I'll be thanking you over and over so accept one big Thank You. :wink:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?


It's 54F here--warmer up north where you are! We are getting a cold snap, though it may or may not freeze the next couple of nights.

I've used the Splenda now for a few years, but not everything works with just that change (if the sugar is part of the "substance"--like with cookies--for example), so I do like to experiment. My sugar free pecan pie was a disaster. LOL So I've learned to check how much the sugar holds things together before I try one out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Any time. I love having company and I have plenty of tea here. Come on over girls...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone willing to share the pie crust recipe with vinegar? When I was visiting with my uncle, the priest, a friend of his had baked us a pie for our luncheon. Here's her recipe - it was wonderful and I've never had a recipe using oil before. I haven't tried it yet, but want to try the vodka one, the vinegar one, and this one while our apples are still fairly plentiful.
> ...


This is the same one as my mum uses, except she adds 1Tbs of brown sugar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to have that - perfect for her at home for multiple wips and on the go.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Have any of you seen this yarn tote?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002T03QPK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p201_d2_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=02XANY7WCMDGRY52TYX7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> If this link doesn't work, just go to Amazon.com and pull up yarn tote. Sandy, are you sure you didn't design that?? :lol: You would be our millionaire Tea Partier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - it is indeed going to be a tough day - healing thoughts and energy winging their way to you and your husband - remember the rainbow bridge.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> before i start reading and catching up i thought you might enjoy this site - it is a kal if you wish but they also give the pattern for knitting little coasters.
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-coasters.pdf
> 
> sam


How cute are they!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the yummy recipe kwb.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Steamed Carrot Pudding Recipe
> 
> 1 c flour
> 1/2 c butter
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> First time I ever did tile and no it was so easy. I even just laid it over the tile that was already there and chipped. I think I did a better job than the landlord had done previously. I still want to do the kitchen as it is pretty ratty looking but want a different colour in there. It is not a big kitchen so it should be ok.
> I needed a sharp knife and as long as you scored the tile, it would break where you wanted it to, the most tricky part was going around door jams etc. where it was not just a straight cut.
> 
> When I went out on my own after my first marriage, I learnt to do a lot of things for myself. I learnt to use power tools. Even learnt how to take the 4 different phone lines in my house and make them all under the same phone number. Then when I was in the past relationship, we sold outdoor furnaces (some being a more difficult outdoor grain and wood pellet furnace) and I was left alone many a nights in the cold weather. If something went wrong with the furnace, I had to figure out the problem and fix it. Usually it was an electronic or electrical part that needed replacing. But I did it. and I would get the generator and get the power back up so I did not freeze to death. The furnace would run on less power than a toaster. Yes, I had to get handy at doing some things in order to survive. It is amazing how much you can learn when you have to.
> ...


Goddesses at work here. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never have to ask - we love to eat as well as knit. lol

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> I have recipe for different tarts that I make for Christmas also. A tart, for those who do not know, is about a 1" - 2" inch pie crust with filling in it. They are like individual little sweet pies. I have butter tarts, coconut tarts, and a cake like tart that is to die for. Just let me know and I can type them up during the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a very thick Splenda cook book so will have to look in there and see what looks good. I will share anything that works out well. Deal?



Sorlenna said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?


Not this part of NY. It is summer here. 82F or 27 C in the shade. Just gorgeous and when you go out it is hot. Indian summer for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?
> ...


73*F in my part of new York.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I have a very thick Splenda cook book so will have to look in there and see what looks good. I will share anything that works out well. Deal?


That sounds great! And what is the book? I might be able to get my own copy--have been keeping an eye out but haven't found one yet I like.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Strangely, Randhurst stayed mostly the same until about 2 years ago when the stores started turning over -- mall management decided to redo it as Randhurst Village with a hotel, many restaurants, and outdoor entrance stores instead of all being enclosed. There are still a couple more phases of the construction to go so the parking is still a mess - but I think once I get used to how to get around in there, it will be very nice. The Theatre moved locations to be across from the Jewel grocery store - and the old theatre area are free standing stores by World Market, etc.

If you get by this way, be sure to let me know.



Pontuf said:


> My parents lived in Springfield for over 30 years. Springfield has changed so little over that time. Speaking of Randhurst I have so many memories there. I graduated high school in Arlington Heights, I bought my graduation dress at Randhurst, saw The Godfather with my brother when it opened at Randhurst Theater. I'm sure it has been remodeled numerous times over the years, but it was our "mall hangout" in high school. When we visited our Grandmother as kids in St. louis the biggest treat was going to Steak N Shake in St. Louis! It took many many years later until one opened in Springfield! By then I was off to college and beyond.
> 
> daughter went to school at ISU and we'd drive down there quite often for weekends - she was in color guard with the marching band so we went to quite a few football games. We didn't have Steak & Shake here in the Chicago area so we almost always ate there. We're now eagerly awating the building of a Chick-Fil-A near our Randhurst Shopping Center that will open the beginning of the year. It's amazing how regional some things still are.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago we had a motorcycle gang type outfit for him to wear. Of course all black (he's tan). He is the alpha dog though all the others are bigger some of the much much bigger. He's the boss.



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh ask4j - not another one - too great - think jynx is going to miss more sleep - like the rest of us that are addicted.

sam



Ask4j said:


> (knitting - just to keep this conversation on knitting)
> 
> This is a fun puzzle site! I too love jigsaw puzzles and do enjoy Shockwaves daily puzzle plus now they have jig saw travels, one puzzle each day all from a part of the world with descriptions and a bit of history. Don't know if this will get you there but you can just search shockwave and then find their jig saw puzzles: http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsawpuzzles.jsp
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope that works out okay....can never be too careful. When I left fulltime work, I began my own consulting business and worked as much as I wanted to until I put it on hold to become the fulltime granny for our grandson -- are you going to work as an offshoot of the accountant? or, or be your own sole-proprietary business? Just know that there's a lot of marketing, recordkeeping, etc. for your own business....and even though I'm not bringing in any income right now, I still have to go through all the reporting. Just a heads up that you probably already know.



KBW-1953 said:


> It is looking like my training for bookkeeping upgrade will be during the second week of November. Since it is in the town where my previous relationship was, and this is the accountant that he uses and pops in about once a week unexpectedly, they want to hide my car around back and close all doors and windows into the room I will do my training in. The accountant has been through all the same things I have been through so she is very willing to help me. She has a lot of confidence in me and has been the one to encourage me to take on accounts myself and work from home. Will be glad to get this all behind me. Thank you for the toasts. I do appreciate it. It is a blessing that everyone is so kind here and so encouraging to me. It is with the support of people like yourselves that we get through these things. Hopefully I can do the same for others in here as well. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Marlene-Kochs-Sensational-Splenda-Recipes/dp/1590770951



Sorlenna said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a very thick Splenda cook book so will have to look in there and see what looks good. I will share anything that works out well. Deal?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


Not quite as warm but still gorgeous. I think our weather formally will be in the 70's but I am usually a few degrees warmer than they are. Love that. :thumbup: Of course when we get snow I do usually get more snow too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

settleg said:


> Years ago we had a motorcycle gang type outfit for him to wear. Of course all black (he's tan). He is the alpha dog though all the others are bigger some of the much much bigger. He's the boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is perfect. He already has the outfit. Now we are set to go. Too cute. Isn't it the truth that the chihuahua thinks he is the biggest and therefore is. Should teach us something about believing in ourselves. OK XXXchihuahua, teach us and all our children about believing in ourselves. If you can do it, we can. Sort of like me telling myself I loved to fly when I wanted to go screaming off the plane, but I did it and eventually loved it, well, so to speak. :?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be my own sole proprieter business however, I will have the accountant as a back up if I need to know anything new. I will also send anyone to her that needs to have an accountant to do the income tax part of it all. We will work together that way. I do not mind preparing books for income tax, but I do not want to be responsible for doing the income tax returns. This accountant is good at going over the books I submit to her in order to make sure it is all done properly for that business. She is very good. There are just too many different rules for different businesses and she has the expertise and the sources to get it done right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose if you went to their web site you could find them.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> So very cute. How do I get to the 30 minute knits as that looks like there would be nice things in there.
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-coasters.pdf
> 
> sam


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Southern Gal: So sorry for Bailey but know you are doing what is best. I had a wonderful chihuahua that I had to do the same thing for and it was heartwretching. You are in my prayers and I know Bailey had a wonderful life.

KBW: Loved the funny pictures especially the one about multitasking. I had an aunt (now passed away) that actually had a working toilet right next to her stove in the kitchen with a curtain around it. We used to tease her that she would sit, ponder, drink her hot tea while doing "her business". It really was funny. Never knew why it was placed where it was.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I found it, thank you Sam.



thewren said:


> i suppose if you went to their web site you could find them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - they aren't - i do need to work on them.

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Giggles. Makes you wonder if you wanted to eat there, wouldn't it? Then I also wonder about cell phones in bathrooms. Always nervous someone will call while I am on the pot. LOL Of course, talking to BD, he has indicated he has been caught short in the bathroom with his cell and tries to not make a sound that can be heard while on the phone. Puts weird pictures into my already deranged head. LOL



settleg said:


> Southern Gal: So sorry for Bailey but know you are doing what is best. I had a wonderful chihuahua that I had to do the same thing for and it was heartwretching. You are in my prayers and I know Bailey had a wonderful life.
> 
> KBW: Loved the funny pictures especially the one about multitasking. I had an aunt (now passed away) that actually had a working toilet right next to her stove in the kitchen with a curtain around it. We used to tease her that she would sit, ponder, drink her hot tea while doing "her business". It really was funny. Never knew why it was placed where it was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it 80 degrees in my dog yard today.

tomorrow the temp is supposed to start dropping.

sam



Angora1 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the temperature outside and it is now 66*F here. So how is it snowing in NY?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are two more books that I have that are good


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


When we get together, we will serve one huge plateful of poutine for everyone to enjoy!!! And as it is a celebration, there are no calories in the dish. And we will have lots of eggnog -- some with rum and for those who do not drink alcohol, there is plenty without the rum. Sam, making a sour cherry tart just for you! And ones with puppy chow for the little big ones that come with you!!
Waving at you Joe P, cause you are welcome to come too! I know you read the TP and are often too tired to comment! We have snow and need your guidance for the snowmen/women we will make. *waves* <~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And what would you like me to bring?



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's over 70 degrees here so going to get some outdoor grilling in before the snow flies---it's snowing in No. Iowa and MN. and we usually get what they had the day before --- and Sam, I think you get our weather the following day---at least my brother in Cleveland seems to. Snow flurries forecast for next Tuesday!! How come the weather is always crappy for the Trick or Treaters?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> First time I ever did tile and no it was so easy. I even just laid it over the tile that was already there and chipped. I think I did a better job than the landlord had done previously. I still want to do the kitchen as it is pretty ratty looking but want a different colour in there. It is not a big kitchen so it should be ok.
> I needed a sharp knife and as long as you scored the tile, it would break where you wanted it to, the most tricky part was going around door jams etc. where it was not just a straight cut.
> 
> When I went out on my own after my first marriage, I learnt to do a lot of things for myself. I learnt to use power tools. Even learnt how to take the 4 different phone lines in my house and make them all under the same phone number. Then when I was in the past relationship, we sold outdoor furnaces (some being a more difficult outdoor grain and wood pellet furnace) and I was left alone many a nights in the cold weather. If something went wrong with the furnace, I had to figure out the problem and fix it. Usually it was an electronic or electrical part that needed replacing. But I did it. and I would get the generator and get the power back up so I did not freeze to death. The furnace would run on less power than a toaster. Yes, I had to get handy at doing some things in order to survive. It is amazing how much you can learn when you have to.
> ...


Now I'm even more impressed! I'll keep you in mind when I start in on my fix-it projects around here. Now that DD is self-supporting, I have a little extra in the budget and am working on what my friend calls the Five Year Plan to upgrade my middle-aged house. I think you may become the TP's designated DIY guru. :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still pretty warm here, too, but it is supposed to start getting cooler either this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon. It is supposed to be a cold weekend for us!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> And what would you like me to bring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever your heart desires is what you may bring!! Do you knit mittens? how about a knittin-mitten pattern? Or just your sunny self! Anything would be wonderful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Does anyone here have any suggestions on how to make the chords and electrical wires be hidden somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could get the cords all over to the corner..... to run down together, you could cover them with a gathered fabric cord cover...... sometimes seem on hanging light fixtures,,,,, Or.... paint them all white and still get them together to run down together so as to be less obvious... they alsos sell a white plastic pieces with a slit in the back to put the cords together and that could go down wall less obtrusively.....

Another thought...... could you ask that the outlet be put into the closet 9other side of where it is now...) then you could havethe cords behind your curtain and down inside the hole to be plugged in.....

The tile and curtains look great..... Very nice work and no wonder your landlord wants to keep you.... since you are doing so much to improve the property. Glad that you and the neighbor are getting to know each other. It can only make the shared space more pleasant and so glad the dog situation worked out well........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK....10 pages of catch up reading and I'm not in the mood right now... I relly want to knit while the house is quiet .... sooooooo... I'll just give you all the yuck news now.

Picked up my scan report... The whole thinkg could be a false positive becaus of an infection but there are two impressions that aren't great... "Findings are worriesome for recurrent tumor" is one and the other is questioning radiation uptake and *may* be suggesting hepatic (liver) metastastic disease....

Don't know if I'm even going to let DH know... since it is not conclusive, oncologist is not in until tomorrow and the pulmonologist who asked for the test may or may not have recieved his FAX of report. No one has called me.... so nothing I can really do but wait... I'm sure they will want to do some other testing to confirm or deny any findings... I just want to get on with it......

Off to do the last 15 rows of shawl. I did finish Rachel's skull hat last night, the cleaning lady has left the house clean, I did get a coat of stain on mom's wood (just as the lawn crew showed up!) It is now grey and gloomy and should be getting cold soon so a good night to snuggle up with yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm headed out today to continue my annual physicals - saw the oncologist earlier in the week -- I've graduated from following ups to normal screenings - Yay!! But, have entered a new phase of medical care - I'm now the patient where the doctors doing their residence (the newbies) are now brought in along with my doctor -- they asked if I minded and really didn't---but just wonder what would happen if I had said yes!?
> 
> I'll see the other specialist today and then see my GP sometime next week - and then I'll be done for the year. Then have to start with the dentist, etc. I'm not looking forward to that.


Sounds like we are onthe same treadmill!!!! My dad loved to have the residents in.... as he loved all the medical jargon and knew a lot himself.... IF you say no, they must honor your wished... it is a privacy issue. You can also ask for a second person to administer blood draws, etc.... if the fist person eoesn't do well. Dad's rule was three sticks and your out.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My best wishes and healing comfort thoughts and prayers for you Jynx!
Yes, you do not want to have your DH worry if there is nothing to be concerned about.
hugs (((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone willing to share the pie crust recipe with vinegar? When I was visiting with my uncle, the priest, a friend of his had baked us a pie for our luncheon. Here's her recipe - it was wonderful and I've never had a recipe using oil before. I haven't tried it yet, but want to try the vodka one, the vinegar one, and this one while our apples are still fairly plentiful.
> 
> You can tell that she wrote out the recipe from memory --


Here you go, Rookie:

Pie Crust (Margarets Never Fail)

2 c. flour
3/4 tsp. salt
2/3 c. shortening or butter (or mixture of both)
1/2 tsp. vinegar
4 T. very cold water

Sift the flour and salt into a large bowl.

Cut the shortening into the flour mixture (or use a food processor), until pieces are the size of small peas.

Combine the vinegar and water in a separate small bowl.

Sprinkle the liquid mixture into the flour, 1 tablespoon at a time, until all the flour is moistened and the dough almost cleans the side of the bowl.

Gather the dough into a ball, cover with plastic wrap and chill for 30 minutes before using.

Bake at 450 degrees for 12-15 minutes or follow your pie recipe directions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling jynx and all the rest of you addicted people -

http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsaw-travels.jsp

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookieretiree - i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be decent weather for trick or treat. some things had to be changed in definace - think romney is in town tonight - and no i won't be going. it will be a mess in town i am sure.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's over 70 degrees here so going to get some outdoor grilling in before the snow flies---it's snowing in No. Iowa and MN. and we usually get what they had the day before --- and Sam, I think you get our weather the following day---at least my brother in Cleveland seems to. Snow flurries forecast for next Tuesday!! How come the weather is always crappy for the Trick or Treaters?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your dad was generous - for me they get one chance.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I'm headed out today to continue my annual physicals - saw the oncologist earlier in the week -- I've graduated from following ups to normal screenings - Yay!! But, have entered a new phase of medical care - I'm now the patient where the doctors doing their residence (the newbies) are now brought in along with my doctor -- they asked if I minded and really didn't---but just wonder what would happen if I had said yes!?
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal, so sorry about your Bailey. It is never easy to lose a good and trusting friend. (((Hugs))) for you and yours today!

KBW, not to dampen your excitement about your new studies and potential bookkeeping from home but with advertising/marketing you will be doing for your business, is there a chance your former abuser will be able to find you through the ads? Just want you to be safe!!!!!

Angora, my mom did a lot of cooking/baking by look, feel and taste...used to drive me nuts. I'd ask her how much of this or how much of that she put in a particular dish and she'd always say, "Some" or "Enough until it tastes good" - hahahahaha. 

Alrighty all, are you ready to see the cutest little baby of all today? Here is my great niece, Jessamine Mae. She is 10 days old today and is trying to hold her head up already and really looks at you. She looks like a female version of my nephew  He is such a proud daddy...does my heart good to see him so happy. The baby's mom is feeling so good and seems so genuinely happy in her new role. I wonder how she will feel when she has to go back to work? 

My brother and sis-in-law (baby's grandparents) are here also and are looking for houses to move back and be with the rest of the family  No luck so far. Hopefully they will see something they like when they are out with the realtor tomorrow, otherwise they will make another trip back in a few weeks. If they still don't see anything they like, they will wait and start again in the spring. 

We had rain with big snow flakes mixed in...really looked ominous for a while but it was good to know the ground is still too warm so everything melted on contact (this time). I hear that when this heads toward our friends in the east and it mixes with Herricane Sandy, it would be a "perfect storm" situation only worse. I just got home so haven't seen the latest weather reports. Everyone out that way, watch the weather, stock up before other people figure it out, and be prepared for a "super Noreaster."

Dear husband has a vacation day tomorrow. Maybe we will get to do something fun together...go out for breakfast, order vertical blinds for the downstairs patio door, go to the good smelly bubble bath place in the mall (the name escapes me at the moment)...probably not on dear husband's list of things to do but we will see


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is a site that has carved pumpkins that are just beyond belief! The time and talent especially is amazing!

http://villafanestudios.com/gallery/the-pumpkins-2


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jynx- I am thinking about you. I am sure everyone on KP is praying and thinking about you. You are one of the special people on this forum and you are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Take care and try to take it a bit easier. How is your Mom doing? Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have had a blast of winter here in Alberta, this past week. It is supposed to get warmer early in the week and it has been just cold enough so that the snow hasn't melted. Lots of 'fender benders' as people start winter driving. It happens every year.

I am making Chinese stir fry for dinner tonight so we are looking forward to that.

I haven't dropped by for a couple of weeks but am catching up. Life is busy.

I have finished two Stashbuster bags with the workshop and have one more to do for Christmas. They are easy and great for using different small balls of worsted weight yarn.

I hope you will all drop into to our Parades, including 5mmdpns sock Parade, which is wonderful, by the way. here are the links.

We hope to have more parades in the next week or so as the 2012 workshops wind down. Darowil is teaching for us in January, and we are so lucky to have her. Magic loop and then toe up socks, also a fish hat which should be fun.Shirley

here are the links

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Here is my great niece, Jessamine Mae. She is 10 days old today and is trying to hold her head up already and really looks at you. She looks like a female version of my nephew


She's a cutie pie, all right. The first thing I said about my granddaughter was that she looks just like her brother. They'll never be able to deny each other, lol.

Jynx, prayers & good thoughts for you--I can understand your not wanting to worry DH, but don't take it all on yourself if you're feeling very stressed about it, either. And you know we are here for support, too.



KBW-1953 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Marlene-Kochs-Sensational-Splenda-Recipes/dp/1590770951


Thank you--I will add it to my wishlist.



Angora1 said:


> Isn't it the truth that the chihuahua thinks he is the biggest and therefore is. Should teach us something about believing in ourselves. OK XXXchihuahua, teach us and all our children about believing in ourselves. If you can do it, we can. Sort of like me telling myself I loved to fly when I wanted to go screaming off the plane, but I did it and eventually loved it, well, so to speak. :?


I had to laugh at that--our little doxie (9 lbs soaking wet) never realized he was small, either. He'd take on anything. 



settleg said:


> KBW: Loved the funny pictures especially the one about multitasking. I had an aunt (now passed away) that actually had a working toilet right next to her stove in the kitchen with a curtain around it. We used to tease her that she would sit, ponder, drink her hot tea while doing "her business". It really was funny. Never knew why it was placed where it was.


My first thought was it may have been the only room she had plumbing...!



5mmdpns said:


> Waving at you Joe P, cause you are welcome to come too! I know you read the TP and are often too tired to comment! We have snow and need your guidance for the snowmen/women we will make. *waves* <~~~~~~~~~~>


*Waves at JoeP* We're thinking about you!

I don't know why, but it dawned on me that knitting mittens is very much like sock knitting...I've crocheted mittens but only knitted one tiny pair before...now why haven't I done adult sized ones, too? :shock: Well, I *do* need more on my "projects to try" list, don't I? :roll:

And I'll have to get over there and see the parades, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jinx....prayers and good wishes that when the conclusive tests come in that the doctors will have figured out a treatment plan....thanks for keeping us posted....many good thoughts coming your way from the KP/TP friends.

So sorry to hear about Bailey---always a tough time...I agree that thinking of the rainbow bridge will bring some peace.

I can't wait to try one of the KAL's --- just have so much already started that I just can't start something else; maybe by the New Year.

I just finished cutting my grandson's hair and thinking life just is soooo unfair sometimes: he is only three and has more lush thick hair than anyone I've very seen. It took me almost 40 minutes to trim and shape his hair! DH used to have very thick hair and our kids got the good hair genes from his side of the family. His mother and dad both had beautifully thick hair. Not me---thin wispy stuff!! Oh darn....and then on top of it, he has gorgeous long eye lashes too!! Like I said -- unfair!

Made liquinne with lemon/cream sauce for dinner along with beef kabobs on the grill. First time I've ever made that--grandson likes lemon so thought it might entice him to eat some noodles (he's really a very fussy eater). I added sauted leeks, zuchinni, red peppers and spinach to it for the grown ups. Yumm. I'll work out the WW information and share it later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> calling jynx and all the rest of you addicted people -
> 
> http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/jigsaw-travels.jsp
> 
> sam


Sam, you darling puzzler! I bookmarked this one into my favorites. It has the option of playing hidden objects which I love to do! Thanks bunches for this!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear Jynx, you're in my thoughts. I know it can be difficult waiting for the doctor to respond when you have only partial information. Treat yourself to a good cup of tea and a knitting evening. Then, make sure you get at least some information tomorrow - don't let them leave you to fret over the weekend, OK?

Baby Jessamine is an absolute doll, Kathy. The little bunny feet on her jammies are so cute.

And Shirley, thanks for the links to the KAL galleries. I can't bring myself to join a KAL because I'm too easily distracted into other projects and wouldn't be likely to keep up with the others. But knowing that the workshops are permanently available means I will definitely get to one or two some time next year. The stashbuster bag is great, and so is the waterfall - actually, they're all great!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Jynx,

Prayers and positive thoughts headed your way. I understand that you want to get on with it as you have been dealing with the symptoms/ problems for quite some time and frustration because you we're not getting anywhere with the doctors. It is always better to know exactly what you are dealing with. May you get some definitive answers soon.

Hope your knitting is providing a healing respite.

Blessings,

Joy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I did not know it was called the Chunnel but makes sense it a tunnel under the Channel--it really does make ones skin crawl going under the ocean. Your experience flying reminds me of an old Meg Ryan move "French Kiss" where she is so afraid of flying she takes classes to learn how to handle it and how distraction is what gets her past it like your reading. Great movie.



NanaCaren said:


> The closest I came to this was taking the chunnel from Belgium to England. I thought I was going to have a terrible time knowing I was under water and I was never going to do that but it was the quickest way to see my sister, who was in England when I was in Germany. I did it and didn't have a problem at all. I took a book and when we got underwater I read the book and before I knew it we were above ground again. I think I would do a ferry next time though, but I'm not afraid to do it now. Sometimes I have to lie to myself. :roll: Especially when flying. A glass of wine before and then when the engines rev up I start telling myself I love the sound, I love it, it is great, and on and on. It worked eventually. Before my heart would pound and it was all I could do to keep from creating a scene and yelling "I want off!" I would have tears coming down my face. Now I just lie away and eventually I believed myself. Know that might not be for everyone but it helped me to do things I had to do. :thumbup:


I don't like flying either, but knowing I will enjoy myself at the other end of the flight makes it worth it.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KatyNora, If I can be of help, just ask.



KatyNora said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > First time I ever did tile and no it was so easy. I even just laid it over the tile that was already there and chipped. I think I did a better job than the landlord had done previously. I still want to do the kitchen as it is pretty ratty looking but want a different colour in there. It is not a big kitchen so it should be ok.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*******I can't wait to try one of the KAL's --- just have so much already started that I just can't start something else; maybe by the New Year.*******

drop by the workshops and check out those that are planned for January - May - they are listed under 'confirmed workshops'

also drop in and check out the current workshops that are in progress. Lots of fun.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Well, it is time to make my stir fry -- made some bread today and the house smells so great -- hubby likes my bread with everything so we will sample a loaf with dinner. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this yarn - it gives a whole new meaning to the word lust.

http://www.sundarayarn.com/

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Never knitted mittens either but will look to see if I have a good pattern for some. I like the fingerless ones and want to make a set of them to wear. I sure needed them when I was in the last place but thinking I am going to be cooked out of this place this year. I have woke up to it being 80*F in here as they have the thermostat upstairs and they are cold up there. I can foresee my windows being opened this winter LOL



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > And what would you like me to bring?
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Really liked the non-felted slipper parade. Can the pattern be acquired somewhere?



Designer1234 said:


> We have had a blast of winter here in Alberta, this past week. It is supposed to get warmer early in the week and it has been just cold enough so that the snow hasn't melted. Lots of 'fender benders' as people start winter driving. It happens every year.
> 
> I am making Chinese stir fry for dinner tonight so we are looking forward to that.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious baby - babys have such a special smell - glad everyone is doing well.

sam



gottastch said:


> Southern Gal, so sorry about your Bailey. It is never easy to lose a good and trusting friend. (((Hugs))) for you and yours today!
> 
> KBW, not to dampen your excitement about your new studies and potential bookkeeping from home but with advertising/marketing you will be doing for your business, is there a chance your former abuser will be able to find you through the ads? Just want you to be safe!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have some great tee shirts.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is a site that has carved pumpkins that are just beyond belief! The time and talent especially is amazing!
> 
> http://villafanestudios.com/gallery/the-pumpkins-2


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I doubt the landlord will do much to help me out. I have a landing as you can see in the photos, where the light for the entranceway is on the landing itself. There is another light switch at the very top just before going into the other suite, however that door is locked from both sides and no one uses that door. I use the upper stairs to put decorative things on. It would make more sense to have that other electric switch at the bottom of the stairs so I can turn the light on if I have to go to the door after dark. I do not see that happening either. I have moved the router for my computer from the window so that has eliminated two of the chords. The other one is from the speaker running over to the surround sound system so will have to lengthen that chord and keep it right in the corner. I think that will take care of all that. After the way I have been living for the past 8 years, I am just glad to have a little space I can call my own for now. I like things to be nice and where I was, was not so nice. I had my own house prior to that and had it all fixed up nice as I hated seeing things undone. Thank you for your help. I appreciate your suggestions and compliments.



Dreamweaver said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here have any suggestions on how to make the chords and electrical wires be hidden somehow?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver, just hang in there and try not to worry for the time being. Until you get definite news and confirmation, you do not know for sure what it is. We will all be here to support you and help in whatever way we can. (((HUGS)))



Dreamweaver said:


> OK....10 pages of catch up reading and I'm not in the mood right now... I relly want to knit while the house is quiet .... sooooooo... I'll just give you all the yuck news now.
> 
> Picked up my scan report... The whole thinkg could be a false positive becaus of an infection but there are two impressions that aren't great... "Findings are worriesome for recurrent tumor" is one and the other is questioning radiation uptake and *may* be suggesting hepatic (liver) metastastic disease....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Really liked the non-felted slipper parade. Can the pattern be acquired somewhere?


They are on Ravelry here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers

I made three pairs last winter and they were fun--work up fast, too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

yes it can. just search Non Felted slippers by Yuko Nakamura - I believe they are free. there are some on Ravelry.

I would also suggest you go and read the closed workshop as all the information for making them is there as well as the
information about the pattern. just go to the link I posted above and click on the closed forum. You can read the whole thing. It is not difficult, but there are a couple of things that are a bit confusing. We also have a breakdown that our teacher made - of different sizes from Childrens to mens' which is really helpful. You are welcome to use them for future slippers.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

If you decide to do them and have any problems you can pm suehoman, or myself designer1234 and either one of us will help you.

Just for everyone's information. No workshops will be deleted. they will be locked (closed) and left on the main workshop section site so that KPers can refer to them in the future. They are there permanently for your use. Shirley

Iplan on taking Darowil's magic loop workshop too as well as the toe up class - as I would love to be able to see if I can do two socks at once. I am quite looking forward to her class. She is also going to teach the fish hat if any of you have seen one.

 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this yarn - it gives a whole new meaning to the word lust.
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/
> 
> sam


Not more yarn that is just not fair. Barcelona and Andalusia would be my favorite color, reminds of the cruise I went on over the summer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That is gorgeous yarn-- I like just about every skein.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx: You will be even more in my prayers. Will claim that it is a false positive and that your full health will be restored. 

Gotastch: That baby is so precious! 

Got finished cleaning the house for the holidays today except for the mountain of laundry to fold; I absolutely hate folding laundry. Maybe next weekI'll tackle it. for now it is iin my bedroom. Now to relax until DD arrives. She should be here around 9 pm.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone else had problems with not getting notifications for here?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thanks so much to both you and Sorlenna. I am going to go through my stash right now and give these a try. They are so cute and all the creative ideas that came up are endless. Great workshop!



Designer1234 said:


> yes it can. just search Non Felted slippers by Yuko Nakamura - I believe they are free. there are some on Ravelry.
> 
> I would also suggest you go and read the closed workshop as all the information for making them is there as well as the
> information about the pattern. just go to the link I posted above and click on the closed forum. You can read the whole thing. It is not difficult, but there are a couple of things that are a bit confusing. We also have a breakdown that our teacher made - of different sizes from Childrens to mens' which is really helpful. You are welcome to use them for future slippers.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes, it can be inconsistent so I always leave the last email notification for the tea party in my mail box just so I don't miss out on anything. Fortunately if you "search" in KP you can always find it.



Silverowl said:


> Has anyone else had problems with not getting notifications for here?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns].
Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
Ketchup is one of the food groups, is it not? Hahahaha, we have the economy size ketchup at my house   [/quote]

i used to carry the pocket size bottle of Heintz with me all the time. don't now, cause i am not working. other than desert, i think ketchup is good on anything :mrgreen: 
also just to let you know, we didn't take bailey to vet to be put to sleep, we both had a awful night of rest and decided we just couldn't do it yet. i have fed her some canned chicken with some mayo and she ate some of that, so guess as long as i can find something that appeals to her, this is the way we will go for now. as far as the incontinence, the carpet will have to go after she is not with us, until then, i will continue to spot clean inbetween shampooing. :roll: we are a pitiful bunch us pet people huh :!:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Yes, it can be inconsistent so I always leave the last email notification for the tea party in my mail box just so I don't miss out on anything. Fortunately if you "search" in KP you can always find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a good idea.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

you are welcome.Just pm me or Sue if you have any questions. The are fun to make. the stretch a wee bit so I always use a small womens - (I wear a 7.5-8 size shoe and I knit a bit loosely. I did mine with two thickness of 
worsted weight but most did just worsted weight. good luck!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this yarn - it gives a whole new meaning to the word lust.
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/
> 
> sam


These are beautiful....creates a whole new meaning to unrequited love also!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns].
> Southern Gal, you come visit me anytime! I am a ketchup lover from waaaaayyyyy back! (I think I am planning to have some scrambled eggs for lunch for one purpose only -- I need something to put the ketchup on!) I am going to have to try the ketchup on potatoes, although, once they are cooked, I just slice them up and fry them in a little olive oil. They make for great dunkers into a pool of ketchup!!! haha, and it goes without saying that ketchup is meant for anything pasta, and anything ground meat!! *sigh* I know I am the reason Heintz is still in the ketchup business!
> Ketchup is one of the food groups, is it not? Hahahaha, we have the economy size ketchup at my house


i used to carry the pocket size bottle of Heintz with me all the time. don't now, cause i am not working. other than desert, i think ketchup is good on anything :mrgreen: 
also just to let you know, we didn't take bailey to vet to be put to sleep, we both had a awful night of rest and decided we just couldn't do it yet. i have fed her some canned chicken with some mayo and she ate some of that, so guess as long as i can find something that appeals to her, this is the way we will go for now. as far as the incontinence, the carpet will have to go after she is not with us, until then, i will continue to spot clean inbetween shampooing. :roll: we are a pitiful bunch us pet people huh :!:[/quote]

Don't worry, we all thoroughly understand. We will stand with you, when the time comes.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver, we are here for you. Praying for the absolute best news soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you have to be a pet person to understand that sort of decision- for some I know the carpet would be more important!
As long as she is not in too much pain!



gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns].
> ...


Don't worry, we all thoroughly understand. We will stand with you, when the time comes.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much....I picked up some apples today while at the store so can't wait to try this to take up to our son's up in Madison, WI this weekend.



gottastch said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone willing to share the pie crust recipe with vinegar? When I was visiting with my uncle, the priest, a friend of his had baked us a pie for our luncheon. Here's her recipe - it was wonderful and I've never had a recipe using oil before. I haven't tried it yet, but want to try the vodka one, the vinegar one, and this one while our apples are still fairly plentiful.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too. Our grandson is going as a bag of french fries---do you think a little red paint on the top to look like ketchup will make the costume more authentic?



thewren said:


> rookieretiree - i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be decent weather for trick or treat. some things had to be changed in definace - think romney is in town tonight - and no i won't be going. it will be a mess in town i am sure.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So precious -- how darling!!



gottastch said:


> Southern Gal, so sorry about your Bailey. It is never easy to lose a good and trusting friend. (((Hugs))) for you and yours today!
> 
> KBW, not to dampen your excitement about your new studies and potential bookkeeping from home but with advertising/marketing you will be doing for your business, is there a chance your former abuser will be able to find you through the ads? Just want you to be safe!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks so much....I picked up some apples today while at the store so can't wait to try this to take up to our son's up in Madison, WI this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom always used straight Crisco shortening and then in later years the butter-flavored Crisco. I like to use a little more than 1/3 c. shortening and a little less than 1/3 c. butter...just so you get the taste of the butter but the flakiness from the shortening and the vinegar 

If you really wanted to get technical, you could make this once and weigh the Crisco and in the future put the butter on the scale first (some) and add enough Crisco to make up the weight of the rest of the 2/3 cup...just a thought


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Our grandson is going as a bag of french fries---do you think a little red paint on the top to look like ketchup will make the costume more authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, ketchup and french fries are authentically required to go together!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh oh, Sam. Look what I found at Walmart today. I'm thinking this will make some mighty pretty stars


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns].
> ...


Have Bailey checked for diabetes. Often that does cause urinary frequency and urgency with the result being incontinence. Vet should check her for urinary problems such as a bladder infection too. It might be something that has a simple cure for her.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Take pictures for us so we can see this wonderful costume. I sent my ex husband as a ham and cheese sandwich one time.



RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Our grandson is going as a bag of french fries---do you think a little red paint on the top to look like ketchup will make the costume more authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh oh, Sam. Look what I found at Walmart today. I'm thinking this will make some mighty pretty stars


My Mom used it to make Christmas angels last year! There is red yarn with the same sparkle threads running through it too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmmm Thinking!!!! That might be dangerous here...... There is a Plastic Canvas Pattern out there that is a snow village. Wouldn't that be perfect for it?



gottastch said:


> Oh oh, Sam. Look what I found at Walmart today. I'm thinking this will make some mighty pretty stars


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think there is green also. So what were the angels like 5? I love homemade angels and love to make them for Christmas decorations.



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh oh, Sam. Look what I found at Walmart today. I'm thinking this will make some mighty pretty stars
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I think there is green also. So what were the angels like 5? I love homemade angels and love to make them for Christmas decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this book and yarn and plastic canvas to make this for a while but gave it to dear mother-in-law. I just couldn't get that plastic canvas cut out right. After about the 5th or 6th try, huffiness set in and since dear mother-in-law likes to do this too, I decided it needed to find a new home with her. She is as crazy as I am with things on her needles and she hasn't gotten to it (yet). She's had it all about two years now - hahahaha.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I think there is green also. So what were the angels like 5? I love homemade angels and love to make them for Christmas decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Mom gave them all away as gifts to her grandchildren to hang on their Christmas trees.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My mother made this set but it was in their house fire so it is no more. I quite like doing it when I have the time.



gottastch said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is green also. So what were the angels like 5? I love homemade angels and love to make them for Christmas decorations.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A Slow Cooker Meal, haven't tried this but it sounds good.

Mexican Cornbread
Makes: 6 servings&#8232;Prep. Time: 20 minutes
&#8232;Cooking Time: 4 ½-6 hours&#8232;Ideal Slow Cooker Size: 4-quart

16-oz. can cream-style corn&#8232;
1 cup cornmeal
&#8232;½ tsp. baking soda
&#8232;1 tsp. salt
&#8232;¼ cup oil&#8232;
1 cup milk&#8232;
2 eggs, beaten
&#8232;½ cup taco sauce&#8232;
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
&#8232;1 medium onion, chopped
&#8232;1 garlic clove, minced
&#8232;4-oz. can diced green chilies&#8232;
1 lb. ground beef, lightly cooked and drained

1. Combine corn, cornmeal, baking soda, salt, oil, milk, eggs, and taco sauce. Pour half of mixture into slow cooker.&#8232;
2. Layer cheese, onion, garlic, green chilies, and ground beef on top of cornmeal mixture. Cover with remaining cornmeal mixture.&#8232;3. Cover. Cook on High 1 hour and on Low 3 ½-4 hours, or only on Low 6 hours.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

That snow village looks quite charming. I agree it would be lovely in a sparkling yarn. I haven't done any plastic canvas work in quite a few years, but may have to consider looking into it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK....10 pages of catch up reading and I'm not in the mood right now... I relly want to knit while the house is quiet .... sooooooo... I'll just give you all the yuck news now.
> 
> Picked up my scan report... The whole thinkg could be a false positive becaus of an infection but there are two impressions that aren't great... "Findings are worriesome for recurrent tumor" is one and the other is questioning radiation uptake and *may* be suggesting hepatic (liver) metastastic disease....
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than a whole night after a disconcerting night and nothing really known. I wish we really could be together to have a party with you to cheer you or at least get you so tired you would sleep good. Sending you Prayers and Hugs dear friend mixed up with a good batch of love.
D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Southern Gal, so sorry about your Bailey. It is never easy to lose a good and trusting friend. (((Hugs))) for you and yours today!
> 
> KBW, not to dampen your excitement about your new studies and potential bookkeeping from home but with advertising/marketing you will be doing for your business, is there a chance your former abuser will be able to find you through the ads? Just want you to be safe!!!!!
> 
> ...


So beautiful!!! So innocent and precious. New life!!!!! Ahhhh and we were talking about new beginnings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here is a site that has carved pumpkins that are just beyond belief! The time and talent especially is amazing!
> 
> http://villafanestudios.com/gallery/the-pumpkins-2


Wow!!!! Really amazing and scary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> It is a small narrow cupboard with the electrical fuse boxes for the house behind the curtain. The landlord made this into a legal suite and in order to comply, he had to open up the fuse box area so you were not up close to them if you had to change them. So would have to move the curtain to one side in order to get at them but it hides the boxes when all is well.


Looks like you already have some of your Christmas decorations up! The 2nd Saturday in Novemebr we have a pageant that runs through the centre of the city of Adelaide in which Father Christmas comes to town. While some things happen before then it is the official beginning of Christmas here and most people don't begin decorating until then. But then most of us last decorated for Christmas the year before.

Now re your cords. Can you have a board behind the curtains so you only have one cord going there and the others won't have to cover as mauch space. This would also be safer if you are going ot have the kids from upstairs in your place. What would be ideal would be to have an electric socket behind the window so no cord is needed to get up to the spot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm headed out today to continue my annual physicals - saw the oncologist earlier in the week -- I've graduated from following ups to normal screenings - Yay!! But, have entered a new phase of medical care - I'm now the patient where the doctors doing their residence (the newbies) are now brought in along with my doctor -- they asked if I minded and really didn't---but just wonder what would happen if I had said yes!?
> 
> I'll see the other specialist today and then see my GP sometime next week - and then I'll be done for the year. Then have to start with the dentist, etc. I'm not looking forward to that.


It must be areal relief to have progressed on a further step to normal screenings. Congratulations.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am handy but not that handy and my landlord will never do that. (electrical that is) No I do not have Christmas Decorations up yet. I will wait until first week of Dec. I think. I have changed some things now so the chords are not showing as much. Some are the wires from the speakers to the TV so not electrical in nature.



darowil said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a small narrow cupboard with the electrical fuse boxes for the house behind the curtain. The landlord made this into a legal suite and in order to comply, he had to open up the fuse box area so you were not up close to them if you had to change them. So would have to move the curtain to one side in order to get at them but it hides the boxes when all is well.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh No.....Christmas Angels, Christmas Stars, and Christmas Village....not enough time!!!



KBW-1953 said:


> Hmmmm Thinking!!!! That might be dangerous here...... There is a Plastic Canvas Pattern out there that is a snow village. Wouldn't that be perfect for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I hope no one takes offense on this one. I thought it was kind of cute and funny lol
> 
> An Aussie Love Poem
> 
> ...


While David could well say most of those it would be me saying shut up while the crickets on- and neither of us would be asking for a beer. In that sense we are not very Ocker (actually in many ways we aren't very Ocker). But David has no interest at all in cricket or football (well any sport actually) or beer so he is a failure of an Ausie man that is for sure. Normally I don't need to tell him to shut up the footy's on because I am most likely to be at the games that I am really interested in- a big advantage of following a state level footy is that I can get to all the games as they are all played round Adelaide.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh No.....Christmas Angels, Christmas Stars, and Christmas Village....not enough time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better get started, and no sleep for you!! I just am putting up my Dickens Christmas Village this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> My appetite is just almost out of control & I have no idea why. I may try eating some beef (or any heavier meat) to see if that helps a little. it's odd, but sometimes that works.


Unfortunately I find that fat often works!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, thoughts and prayers are with you as you wait for the official results.

Precious baby! Baby smell and puppy breath are the two best smells in the world!

Sorry to hear about Bailey. I have a Bailey, too. Hoping for comfort for you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, those of you in or near Melbourne, my nephew's girlfriend just got a job with the Melbourne Aces baseball team. Sounds like she will be announcing all their home games. Her name is Suzanne Bange. If any of you follow the Aces and go to games, stop by the booth and tell her "Michael's Aunt Kathy, in Minnesota, says hello." That will seriously blow her mind - hahahahahaha. She's a fun gal and knows her baseball!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Without even knowing that this was weighing on my mind...I slept better that night after coming home than I have in the previos 5 years. Amazing what our subconsious can do to us. thanks for the note.



darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I'm headed out today to continue my annual physicals - saw the oncologist earlier in the week -- I've graduated from following ups to normal screenings - Yay!! But, have entered a new phase of medical care - I'm now the patient where the doctors doing their residence (the newbies) are now brought in along with my doctor -- they asked if I minded and really didn't---but just wonder what would happen if I had said yes!?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you seen this yarn tote?
> ...


They do send to here- I can't remember what the postage was like but I did get some stuff from them last year, including their books of Christmas stockings (some of which I plan to put on normal socks). I do remember that I was impressed with them- they contaced me for some reason and I said I had wanted to get something else, but only if it didn't put up the postage and they checked it up and told me how much more it would cost so I said no to the extra. So it must have been reasonable postage.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The closest I came to this was taking the chunnel from Belgium to England. I thought I was going to have a terrible time knowing I was under water and I was never going to do that but it was the quickest way to see my sister, who was in England when I was in Germany. I did it and didn't have a problem at all. I took a book and when we got underwater I read the book and before I knew it we were above ground again. I think I would do a ferry next time though, but I'm not afraid to do it now. Sometimes I have to lie to myself. :roll: Especially when flying. A glass of wine before and then when the engines rev up I start telling myself I love the sound, I love it, it is great, and on and on. It worked eventually. Before my heart would pound and it was all I could do to keep from creating a scene and yelling "I want off!" I would have tears coming down my face. Now I just lie away and eventually I believed myself. Know that might not be for everyone but it helped me to do things I had to do. :thumbup:


I don't like flying either, but knowing I will enjoy myself at the other end of the flight makes it worth it.[/quote]

Im always afraid I'll be that one in a million person who ends up with major head pain or whatever and goiing berzerk on the plane. (i have flown 5 or 6 times in my life once to Europe, longest 8 1/2 hours ever and took more xanax than at any other time in my life)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I like wearing knee highs in the winter with everything they help keep me warmer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I did it, and you'll be proud of me, 5mm. I started a sock last night! Now, this book calls for that super long circular needle but I don't like that method; I used my dpns to get going from the toe and now am on the 9" circular for the foot. I think once I get the basic refresher (it's been about 3 years since I made socks, and then I only made 3  ), I'll be able to get going with them. Since I had to throw out two holey pairs just this week, and it's getting cold, I'd better get cracking. Heh.


5mm is not the only proud of you. Socks are great- I always a number of pairs on the go- and most I finish too. Getting a big collection need to decide what to do with them. Knit far too many for my family! Why don't I add one to each of swaps? What a brillant idea I just had!!! humble too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gottasch....I had the same cravings, but am not having the any more either. There are some advantages to the Golden Years.


I hardly ever migraines now. Thats the big plus for me. Mind you the temperature changes my body goes thriugh in a day are almost as bad (after all migraines only came sometimes not every day. And when seasons are changing it is impossible to know what is me and what the weather. Do I need to take of a layer or will I be cold soon if I do? At least once it is hot I won't need to think about it as I won't be able to remove another layer anyway. But then I don't like it hot so I can't win).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Two more cute things.


loved the multi tasking!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty cute isn't it. LOL



darowil said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Two more cute things.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a really cute one sent by a cousin in England. I had to giggle at it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK....10 pages of catch up reading and I'm not in the mood right now... I relly want to knit while the house is quiet .... sooooooo... I'll just give you all the yuck news now.
> 
> Picked up my scan report... The whole thinkg could be a false positive becaus of an infection but there are two impressions that aren't great... "Findings are worriesome for recurrent tumor" is one and the other is questioning radiation uptake and *may* be suggesting hepatic (liver) metastastic disease....
> 
> ...


Yuck is right Jynx. Praying that it is a false positive from infection. I can understand your not sharing with DH until you know more. We are all here for you to listen and give you support any way we can. Hugs and healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Settleg, they say you cant teach an old dog new tricks! haha, good luck with the new doggie door!!


Settleg: try isolating the chihua from the rest of dogs and holding his favorite meat just beyond the door. I was always able to get them to try it that way. After two or three times they get the message.Marlark marge. Maybe cheese would work too. I used hot dogs.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I was given this link tonight and thought I would share it with you. 
http://www.skinnytaste.com/p/about-me.html


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> they have some great tee shirts.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Idid not see hthe tshirts will have to go back!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mm is not the only proud of you. Socks are great- I always a number of pairs on the go- and most I finish too. Getting a big collection need to decide what to do with them. Knit far too many for my family! Why don't I add one to each of swaps? What a brillant idea I just had!!! humble too.


Gawrsh, thanks.  I'm still working my way toward the heel flap, but once I get the hang of it, I might just have a new love. It's pretty exciting seeing it come into shape.

And this might be terrible of me to say, but since my husband died, I can count my migraines on one hand (used to get them once every couple of months)...

Back to my sock!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Heh. Maybe you should wait to be impressed until I see if I actually end up a with a sock. :XD: Nah, I'm sure I can do it. I just have to focus. The book is _Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks_ by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. I bought it a long time ago and the first time I tried it, I wasn't very experienced with dpns or long circs. I prefer the dpns--all that fiddling with the cable with magic loop slows me down and I don't care for it. I do love my 9" and 11" circs, though, so once the dpns have enough stitches, I transfer the knitting over. I have just started the sole gusset (don't remember it being this long before, but seems to be working all right) and it's all pretty straightforward to now. I did have to refigure the toe to get it started "closed" at first, but I did that by casting on half, knitting the row, and then picking up the cast on edge and knitting those before starting the increases.


I'm a magic loop person (tried two at a time and didn't like it, far too fiddly) but don't usuallu use the long needles they recommend- but for two at a time need iit. I spend a lot of my time looking for the dropped dpn which is not a problem with magic loop. And as I do a lot of knitting while out having a circular is much more convenient. HAven't ever done a toe up on dpns- because the casting on would be harder I would think (actually I am doing one now but this is a provisional caston when you start with your 32 stitches work a short row heel -in fact the one I usually do- and when have returned to 32 stitches you then pick up the orignal 32 and begin the foot. Only doing this because it is the the sock club pattern and I decided that I would do whatever her pattern says so that I do a few different ones to wah tI normally do.)
I tried a 9" but didn't find it easy to work with- seemed slower which doesn't make sense- and I prefer not to need to change needles.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A Slow Cooker Meal, haven't tried this but it sounds good.
> 
> Mexican Cornbread
> Makes: 6 servings Prep. Time: 20 minutes
> ...


We do something similar to this in the oven we call it tamale pie. Will post ythe recipe next week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Giggles. Makes you wonder if you wanted to eat there, wouldn't it? Then I also wonder about cell phones in bathrooms. Always nervous someone will call while I am on the pot. LOL Of course, talking to BD, he has indicated he has been caught short in the bathroom with his cell and tries to not make a sound that can be heard while on the phone. Puts weird pictures into my already deranged head. LOL


[/quote]

The you coul dalways do as my daughter did once and drop the phone into the toilet. Oddly enough that was th eend of the phone.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow it looks as if we will reach 100 pages this TP, is that a record. Havent we been busy ladies and gents.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Here are two more books that I have that are good


I've just been on the Book Depository site looking at weight wathchers books including the complete one you pictured. Must go and look on Amazon as they let you see some of the book. But then back to Deramores as their postage is free and even though the books might cost less from Amazon by the time add postage Boo Depository is almost always cheaper in the long run. (Just as well I checked what I had written, I had put in Deramores, not sure they would terribly useful for weight watchers books somehow).


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And this might be terrible of me to say, but since my husband died, I can count my migraines on one hand (used to get them once every couple of months)...
> 
> Back to my sock!


Not terrible at all, Sorlenna. For several years, my mom had an awful rash/eczema on the back of her hands. Doctors never could figure out a cause or cure, but within six months after my dad passed, her hands had cleared up. The rash was just the repository for all her anxieties over his poor health. Your migraines probably served a similar purpose.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil-- I am really looking forward to your toe up sock workshops and learning the magic loop. I have only used dpns and I want to learn to make toe up socks. I like the idea of them for some reason. 

We have another lady who is going to teach her own design for a pair of lace socks once your workshops are finished. 

It is quite cold outside here , feels like winter wants to arrive early, darn it. oh well, we could still have some mild weather before the real winter sets in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OK....10 pages of catch up reading and I'm not in the mood right now... I relly want to knit while the house is quiet .... sooooooo... I'll just give you all the yuck news now.
> 
> Picked up my scan report... The whole thinkg could be a false positive becaus of an infection but there are two impressions that aren't great... "Findings are worriesome for recurrent tumor" is one and the other is questioning radiation uptake and *may* be suggesting hepatic (liver) metastastic disease....
> 
> ...


How terribly worrisome for you Dreamweaver- and now for a time of worry and numerous tests. We will sure be prayin gfopr you.
A friend went through all this earlier this year, including the possibility of metastatic liver disease and pleural mets and it all come back clear after weeks of tests. 
Sounds like a night knitting is just what you need- well needed I guess with time differences.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My best wishes and healing comfort thoughts and prayers for you Jynx!
> Yes, you do not want to have your DH worry if there is nothing to be concerned about.
> hugs (((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))


Dreamweaver: I am somewhat upset that you got results before the doctor did as often the results are tempered when they have knowledge of your previous history. Please don't get too concerned until further consultations render a medical decision as to the meaning of the findings. You are right not to worry hubby and
are you not glad that your mothers" situation should be handled by your brother if this means further appts. for you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Heh. Maybe you should wait to be impressed until I see if I actually end up a with a sock. :XD: Nah, I'm sure I can do it. I just have to focus. The book is _Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks_ by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. I bought it a long time ago and the first time I tried it, I wasn't very experienced with dpns or long circs. I prefer the dpns--all that fiddling with the cable with magic loop slows me down and I don't care for it. I do love my 9" and 11" circs, though, so once the dpns have enough stitches, I transfer the knitting over. I have just started the sole gusset (don't remember it being this long before, but seems to be working all right) and it's all pretty straightforward to now. I did have to refigure the toe to get it started "closed" at first, but I did that by casting on half, knitting the row, and then picking up the cast on edge and knitting those before starting the increases.
> ...


With dpns I think it's a good idea to have the fourth needle partway in a row to keep it from getting lost when you put the work down.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Giggles. Makes you wonder if you wanted to eat there, wouldn't it? Then I also wonder about cell phones in bathrooms. Always nervous someone will call while I am on the pot. LOL Of course, talking to BD, he has indicated he has been caught short in the bathroom with his cell and tries to not make a sound that can be heard while on the phone. Puts weird pictures into my already deranged head. LOL


The you coul dalways do as my daughter did once and drop the phone into the toilet. Oddly enough that was th eend of the phone.[/quote]

That happened to me and it is apparently fairly common because there are instructions about what to do. It involves taking out the battery immediately.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this yarn - it gives a whole new meaning to the word lust.
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/
> 
> sam


Still need the lottery as most of my projects call for 10 skeins and that would be $300+Out of my meager budget, so I'll have to put these out of my memory. Should not be too hard. MJW


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm right there with you kathy - rugs can be replaced - beloved pets cannot - sending healing energy to you, your husband and especially bailey.

sam



gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns].
> ...


Don't worry, we all thoroughly understand. We will stand with you, when the time comes.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, Curious as to how you got your name on here?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great yarn kathy - we will surely need a picture when you are finished. anxious to hear how difficult they are to make.

sam



gottastch said:


> Oh oh, Sam. Look what I found at Walmart today. I'm thinking this will make some mighty pretty stars


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Project Runwayv Allstars just starting. Anyone else watching?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how so - which name?

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Sam, Curious as to how you got your name on here?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Without even knowing that this was weighing on my mind...I slept better that night after coming home than I have in the previos 5 years. Amazing what our subconsious can do to us. thanks for the note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that you slept better dear friend. It sure weighs heavy on one's mind when these markers come up. You will be done for a year. A whole year. Marvelous. Just think how much knitting one can do:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The closest I came to this was taking the chunnel from Belgium to England. I thought I was going to have a terrible time knowing I was under water and I was never going to do that but it was the quickest way to see my sister, who was in England when I was in Germany. I did it and didn't have a problem at all. I took a book and when we got underwater I read the book and before I knew it we were above ground again. I think I would do a ferry next time though, but I'm not afraid to do it now. Sometimes I have to lie to myself. :roll: Especially when flying. A glass of wine before and then when the engines rev up I start telling myself I love the sound, I love it, it is great, and on and on. It worked eventually. Before my heart would pound and it was all I could do to keep from creating a scene and yelling "I want off!" I would have tears coming down my face. Now I just lie away and eventually I believed myself. Know that might not be for everyone but it helped me to do things I had to do. :thumbup:
> ...


Im always afraid I'll be that one in a million person who ends up with major head pain or whatever and goiing berzerk on the plane. (i have flown 5 or 6 times in my life once to Europe, longest 8 1/2 hours ever and took more xanax than at any other time in my life)[/quote]
_______________________________________
So you were that person dancing on her seat and in the aisle. A little too much xanax. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well figured that your parents named you Sam or Samuel. The name I refer to is thewren.



thewren said:


> how so - which name?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gottasch....I had the same cravings, but am not having the any more either. There are some advantages to the Golden Years.
> ...


So funny, well not really....I remember one minute being too hot and having someone turn on a fan and then being too embarrassed to tell them I was too cold. Strange phase to go through. Migraines though have been horrid this month and especially today. So much worse with changing seasons and then this major storm brewing with the cold in Canada and the warm coming up with the hurricane. Neck is even swollen. Close to 70 and thought they would go away with age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm right there with you kathy - rugs can be replaced - beloved pets cannot - sending healing energy to you, your husband and especially bailey.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Loving hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I am finally on page 97. I believe that I began on page60. That was several hours ago with the bumpy way I can get on the thread. I am now exhausted. Sorry to hear about Bailey's troubles and your agony. This is one of the most agonizing decisions for us lovers of animals. I have had to go through it 15 times in my life. My dad did it twice before I was old enough to be involved. My prayers are with you all. 
Dreamweaver: I suggest that one of those xanex may be in order for the next few nights until more definitive info is available. I have my annual check for M-gus this nov. and I am not looking forward to it. I have already decided that I will opt for no treatment, as I think my chances are better for more time with the other conditions that now complicate this picture.
Joe: Naughty, naughty, you know how we worry about you at least a word would be nice.
Sam:Thanks for your continuing guidance and commentary. 
So long for tonight as I am simply too tired to gather anymore thought. Look forward to the new TP tomorrow. hopefuly you will be allowed to post under Main, but we will follow wherever you blow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm a magic loop person (tried two at a time and didn't like it, far too fiddly) but don't usuallu use the long needles they recommend- but for two at a time need iit. I spend a lot of my time looking for the dropped dpn which is not a problem with magic loop. And as I do a lot of knitting while out having a circular is much more convenient. HAven't ever done a toe up on dpns- because the casting on would be harder I would think (actually I am doing one now but this is a provisional caston when you start with your 32 stitches work a short row heel -in fact the one I usually do- and when have returned to 32 stitches you then pick up the orignal 32 and begin the foot. Only doing this because it is the the sock club pattern and I decided that I would do whatever her pattern says so that I do a few different ones to wah tI normally do.)
> I tried a 9" but didn't find it easy to work with- seemed slower which doesn't make sense- and I prefer not to need to change needles.


Maybe I'll try it again--have finished the heel (short rows) and not liking that much--I was expecting a flap/pick up along the edge, which is how I did the socks before. I feel pretty sure I will experiment with other patterns as well to see which one I like best, but I am up to the leg part now. And we'll see how it goes! I realized I am working on small things right now for two reasons: I want to be working on DD's shawl, so I need something I can finish quickly, and it does keep my mind off troubles but isn't too complicated so that I get frustrated with it.



KatyNora said:


> Not terrible at all, Sorlenna. For several years, my mom had an awful rash/eczema on the back of her hands. Doctors never could figure out a cause or cure, but within six months after my dad passed, her hands had cleared up. The rash was just the repository for all her anxieties over his poor health. Your migraines probably served a similar purpose.


Yes, I'd concluded the same. The few I've had since then (will be 13 years on Saturday since he passed), I can identify reasons or events as a cause. I'm just glad I don't have them very often any more.

And with that, I am off to bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ah so - sam is a nickname - supposedly my great uncle sam and i (at six months old) looked alike - we were both fat and bald - the name stuck.

the wren is a take of my middle name - renwyck.

daddy named me preston - renwyck after his favorite math student and basketball player (he coached high school basketball).

and there you have it.

sam



KBW-1953 said:


> Well figured that your parents named you Sam or Samuel. The name I refer to is thewren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sam. That was way more interesting than I even thought it would be. Not that I didn't think it would be interesting. Thought it would be about a favorite bird, actually. But this is way more interesting and special. And I thank you very much for telling me. You are a very unique individual as we all are. Thank you for sharing it all.



thewren said:


> ah so - sam is a nickname - supposedly my great uncle sam and i (at six months old) looked alike - we were both fat and bald - the name stuck.
> 
> the wren is a take of my middle name - renwyck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Needing some more sleep so am going back to bed to see if I can manage to get a bit more. If not, I will check back in. night night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not much earlier but earlier than the last few nights - see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumped on quick (DH champing at the bit to go! :lol: ) before we head off to Loch Lomond for the day. Hope to get some pics. See you later!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Has anyone else had problems with not getting notifications for here?


Yes I don't seem to be getting them at the moment. I have to go on an earlier one to get on here then trawl through to find out where I was. It happened before then sorted itself out so heres hoping.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh have a lovely day. I bet Loch Lomond is a great place to see. look forward to seeing the pictures. And say hello to Nessy for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumped on quick (DH champing at the bit to go! :lol: ) before we head off to Loch Lomond for the day. Hope to get some pics. See you later!


Will you be singing as you go?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else had problems with not getting notifications for here?
> ...


Whereas I have been getting them for every new posting instead of only one until I open it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I seem to get one for every posting also.



darowil said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I seem to get one for every posting also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure fills up the inbox quickly doesn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like being another 100 pager even though we do only have about 12 more hours of this one. It is overnight for me that mpst posts come. Last night about 12 pages just overnight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel the invigoration....hope it translates to more productive knitting (finishing instead of starting) as well as everything else. My SIL and I just decided on holidays - she's going to do Christmas this year so we get Thanksgiving....better get started now on window cleaning, etc.!!


Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Without even knowing that this was weighing on my mind...I slept better that night after coming home than I have in the previos 5 years. Amazing what our subconsious can do to us. thanks for the note.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I now have a beautiful song playing in my head---looking forward to seeing pictures. I've been watching the "Queens' Palaces - and this episode is on Hollyroodhouse.



KateB said:


> Just jumped on quick (DH champing at the bit to go! :lol: ) before we head off to Loch Lomond for the day. Hope to get some pics. See you later!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sure does.



darowil said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to get one for every posting also.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely morning here in Fife Scotland, the sun is shining but there is a very chilly wind blowing from the north,some wintry showers have been predicted for further north,hope they keep them up in the Highlands,as I have to go do food shopping, might get a chance to look at some yarn but shall see, have a good morning/afternoon/evening/night x


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder what surprises are in store today. Weather not supposed to be too bad during the day here but supposed to start raining by this evening. What does everyone else have planned for today?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh you are ambitious. I do not have a lot of windows and two are under a sundeck out back. Cannot even get to them. The other three are easy to get to. But I cleaned them all not long ago so think I am going to pass on this job today. I just feel like taking it easy again today. Soon I will be starting to upgrade my bookkeeping skills and once that starts, I will hopefully be busy. My place is clean and tidy so will knit and read and visit here a bit today....



RookieRetiree said:


> I feel the invigoration....hope it translates to more productive knitting (finishing instead of starting) as well as everything else. My SIL and I just decided on holidays - she's going to do Christmas this year so we get Thanksgiving....better get started now on window cleaning, etc.!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Yes they sure do help with the warmth. When my children were babies I knitted sox that went over their knees for when they are crawling on the floor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Here is a really cute one sent by a cousin in England. I had to giggle at it.


Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That sounds great, Kate! You know I grew up in Balmaha? When do you actually become a Grand Mother- I have forgotten?!?!



KateB said:


> Just jumped on quick (DH champing at the bit to go! :lol: ) before we head off to Loch Lomond for the day. Hope to get some pics. See you later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wrong Loch Darling! you're thinking of the Loch NESS monster up in Inverness shire [correct me Kate if I have that wrong!] Loch Lomond is more famous these days for the Golf Courses there- 3 if my memory is correct!



KBW-1953 said:


> Oh have a lovely day. I bet Loch Lomond is a great place to see. look forward to seeing the pictures. And say hello to Nessy for me.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

darowil said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Now I'm back to one for every posting. Very strange!!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Settleg,
Your dog door story reminded me of when I use to have a Sharpei. (wrinkle dog) I was going on a vacation for 1 1/2 weeks, so I installed a dog door out to the garage, and cut a hole at the back of the garage to the back yard. My daughter and I spent almost an entire day teaching that stupid dog how to go in and out. By the time we went to bed, he still couldn't use it. The next morning, I told my daughter he will just have to suffer, or learn to use it while we were gone. Wouldn't you just know it, my cat went up to the dog door, pushed his way through, and went outside. Ajax, the dog, went up to the door, and started whining really loud. Then my cat stuck his head back in the door, and held it open, while the dog pushed through, and they both went outside. lol Stupid dog!! At least I didn't have to worry about cleaning up anything when I got home!!

Roberta



settleg said:


> Today I spent the day doing some heavy duty cleaning; shampooing carpet, scrubbing walls, moving some furniture, dusting. At least it will be nice and clean for the holidays but oh my goodness my hands hurt tonight. Tomorrow I will mop and clean the dining room and daughter's bathroom. I expect I'll sleep soundly tonight.
> 
> DH installed a large doggie door so the dogs can get out to the back yard which is fenced and then re-enter at will. Silly chihuahua went out fine but instead of coming back in he dug under the fence and then scratched and whined at the front door. Don't know what I'll do with that rascal. The other four dogs did fine so maybe he will catch on. I know he knows how to use the door because I have a small kitty door going out from our glassed in porch for the cats and he LOVES to escape out to the front yard and go visiting. You know...the grass is greener on the other side of the fence...LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

that is grand to 'see' you again, Agnes! Can you jog my memory for me- I have just discovered that my formerly trusty AA road map does not help me locate a county. Most of the Fifes it records are in Devon, which is terribly helpful! I love seeing your lace work in your Avatar!



agnescr said:


> Lovely morning here in Fife Scotland, the sun is shining but there is a very chilly wind blowing from the north,some wintry showers have been predicted for further north,hope they keep them up in the Highlands,as I have to go do food shopping, might get a chance to look at some yarn but shall see, have a good morning/afternoon/evening/night x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. Will give it a try. Thank you the suggestion.


margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Settleg, they say you cant teach an old dog new tricks! haha, good luck with the new doggie door!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet! The dogs seem to be adjusting to the door; of course except the chihuahua named Truman. Stubborn little cuss. Will go out but continues to then go under the fence and to the front door. He is such a character. Husband will be filling holes under the fences with concrete today.

Last night DD came in from college for a long weekend. All the dogs were soooo excited to see her. Her "baby", a beagle/lab mix gave her the cold shoulder for awhile but ended up sleeping with her. I told DD that Molly (the dog) was just pouting because she (DD) had left her for so long.


rpuhrmann said:


> Settleg,
> Your dog door story reminded me of when I use to have a Sharpei. (wrinkle dog) I was going on a vacation for 1 1/2 weeks, so I installed a dog door out to the garage, and cut a hole at the back of the garage to the back yard. My daughter and I spent almost an entire day teaching that stupid dog how to go in and out. By the time we went to bed, he still couldn't use it. The next morning, I told my daughter he will just have to suffer, or learn to use it while we were gone. Wouldn't you just know it, my cat went up to the dog door, pushed his way through, and went outside. Ajax, the dog, went up to the door, and started whining really loud. Then my cat stuck his head back in the door, and held it open, while the dog pushed through, and they both went outside. lol Stupid dog!! At least I didn't have to worry about cleaning up anything when I got home!!
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

settleg said:


> That is so sweet! The dogs seem to be adjusting to the door; of course except the chihuahua named Truman. Stubborn little cuss. Will go out but continues to then go under the fence and to the front door. He is such a character. Husband will be filling holes under the fences with concrete today.
> 
> Last night DD came in from college for a long weekend. All the dogs were soooo excited to see her. Her "baby", a beagle/lab mix gave her the cold shoulder for awhile but ended up sleeping with her. I told DD that Molly (the dog) was just pouting because she (DD) had left her for so long.
> 
> ...


I have loved following this tale! I would have to have special permission from Council to have five dogs- and in my small 'section' would be forever cleaning up after them all- but the dogs would be a lot happier were there more- One day I have hopes of another kitten. May replace Rufus the mutt with a kitten at the appropriate time- Ringo hopefully will have matured a lot by then- he is such a faithful soul with me- but I have discovered some serious 'in-breeding' further back in his pedigree- does not show up in the records I was given when I bought him- but also it is getting hard to find a reputable Corgi breeder here. Anyway the breeding problem may account for his very 'jealous' nature- roll on May when I should be able to afford to take him to the vet for his operation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Well I am finally on page 97. I believe that I began on page60. That was several hours ago with the bumpy way I can get on the thread. I am now exhausted. Sorry to hear about Bailey's troubles and your agony. This is one of the most agonizing decisions for us lovers of animals. I have had to go through it 15 times in my life. My dad did it twice before I was old enough to be involved. My prayers are with you all.
> Dreamweaver: I suggest that one of those xanex may be in order for the next few nights until more definitive info is available. I have my annual check for M-gus this nov. and I am not looking forward to it. I have already decided that I will opt for no treatment, as I think my chances are better for more time with the other conditions that now complicate this picture.
> Joe: Naughty, naughty, you know how we worry about you at least a word would be nice.
> Sam:Thanks for your continuing guidance and commentary.
> So long for tonight as I am simply too tired to gather anymore thought. Look forward to the new TP tomorrow. hopefuly you will be allowed to post under Main, but we will follow wherever you blow. Marlark Marge.


Marge, So sorry to hear about your condition, M-Gus. I have tried looking it up to understand better and it sounds like it might be immune system being too strong? Even if I am wrong in this, just want you to know I care and am so sorry to hear this. I'm sure I won't be the only one praying for you. Please know you mean a lot to me and I'm sure all of us and I always look forward to hearing from you. You are an inspiration as you get out there and do things. Some of us, guilty, just don't go beyond like you do and get the exercise of Tai Chi or anything. You show us that we can do it!! We are here to support you but sure do wish you weren't so far away.
D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> ah so - sam is a nickname - supposedly my great uncle sam and i (at six months old) looked alike - we were both fat and bald - the name stuck.
> 
> the wren is a take of my middle name - renwyck.
> 
> ...


Sam, that is sooooo funny. You were both fat and bald. You forgot to mention that you were the cute one. Well, you are anything but fat now. What a nice name too. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I was given this link tonight and thought I would share it with you.
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/p/about-me.html


Thank you for sharing this link. I have been picking out receipts from it for the past hour or so. Love the pumpkin ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KBW-1953 said:


> I wonder what surprises are in store today. Weather not supposed to be too bad during the day here but supposed to start raining by this evening. What does everyone else have planned for today?


LOL...I finally got to go see the leaves as you know, with my friend, so now DH wants to go look at the leaves today. Most will be on the ground but we will enjoy the drive together. I'm trying to prepare for my Sister's reunion out of town tomorrow with two generations of sisters, so I really need the time to get ready, but decided I get so little time with DH that I will manage somehow and go with him. Making good memories but I will be very rushed getting ready for my trip tomorrow.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh. Well being from Canada, have only heard of the Lake and the monster. I am sorry if I misunderstood this. Hope she has a good day anyway...



myfanwy said:


> Wrong Loch Darling! you're thinking of the Loch NESS monster up in Inverness shire [correct me Kate if I have that wrong!] Loch Lomond is more famous these days for the Golf Courses there- 3 if my memory is correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...Looking forward to the photos. Have a wonderful trip.

Hi Oddball...Glad you are finding us in spite of the hassle.

Rookie Retiree...Good thing you feel invigorated with all the preparation for Thanksgiving. May the Energy flow:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Agnes...Hope you get that shopping done and may your visit to the yarn shop be fruitful, so to speak. :lol: :lol: 

Some funny dog stories with the doggie doors. Doggies knocking at the front door and those who need a cat valet. :lol: :lol: :lol: Pets are so wonderful and these stories so cute. Thanks for sharing rpuhrmann and Settleg
Settleg, you are right on with why DD's dog was ignoring her. My Westie used to do the exact same thing to me. I just couldn't believe it. If I had been away when I turned to look at him he would look the other way. We adopted him from a shelter and think maybe he thought he was being sent away again, but whatever the reason, he would ignore me until I felt his pain.:roll: :lol: 

Myfanwy...Here's hoping the operation will do the trick for your Corgi. Oh yes, you would be picking up all the time or watching where you walked with 5.

Joe...Hope you are okay and hope your Mother isn't sick.

Ben...My friend's son with leukemia actually had a good day yesterday!!!!

Have to check on my niece in Haiti and see how they and the orphanage weathered the storm.

Sending all of you good wishes for the weekend. Safe trips if going somewhere and if not, lots of enjoyment where you are. Prayers for those waiting for tests or having had them, waiting for results.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122079-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

